# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Votre vote au 2nd tour : Sarkozy - Royal

## Bloon

Pour lequel de ces candidats pensez-vous voter au second tour ?

----------


## juvamine

LE duel classique.
Esprons (pour la bonne marche de la dmocratie) que ce soit le duel du second tour

----------


## sinok

> (pour la bonne marche de la dmocratie)


Perso je dirais plus la bonne marche des mdias, car ils poussent dans ce sens depuis des mois. Ils ne rvent que de bipartisme

----------


## juvamine

je crois que a s'appelle la dmocratie
(quoique...je ne suis pas un grand dmocrate)
6 partis de gauche, 6 de droite
le plus fort de chaque ressort
la gauche vote a gauche, la droite a droite

c'est thorique et efficace

l'ump et le ps sont les plus grand partis de France, on peut considrer que c'est eux qui contente le + de gens

----------


## Cpt Anderson

on est prisonnier de ce systeme  vie  ::aie::  quelle horreur !

----------


## Dia_FR

j'apporterai quand mme une nuance :

on peut tre proche des ides d'un parti plus "petit" et voter pour un des 2 "gros", juste pour ne pas se retrouver dans la situation que l'on a connu en 2002, vote dit "utile" quoi

----------


## juvamine

pour moi le vote utile c'est du bidon

si tu es contre cette bipolarisation, fait passer ta diffrence avec les gros
montre que tu es meilleur (bayrou a fait son trou...)

maintenant je dis que je ne suis pas un grand dmocrate, car je pense que quend tu as toujours AU MOINS 50 % des gens qui sont insatisfait c'est un chec

un prsident qui n'arrive pas  20% au 1er tour n'est pas plbicit
merite-t-il d'tre prsident ?

----------


## sinok

EN mme temps le fondement mme du vote est biais en lui mme, car une personne ne passant pas le premier tour aurait trs bien p tre lue si elle tait pass au second...

----------


## guitou12

Je ne veux pas lancer de polmique mais les sondages Le Pen - X au second tour sont zapps ?

Il l'a fait une fois pourquoi pas une 2eme ?

----------


## juvamine

tu as raison...

----------


## hegros

> Je ne veux pas lancer de polmique mais les sondages Le Pen - X au second tour sont zapps ?
> 
> Il l'a fait une fois pourquoi pas une 2eme ?


Parce qu'au second tour il perdrait  tout les coups, il n'y a qu'a voir ce que Chirac lui a mis dans le nez  ::mouarf::

----------


## granquet

sego - sarko ...

dans l'optique du "tout sauf sarko", je me vois contraint de voter pour l'autre potiche ...

franchement, moi a me fait deprimer la democratie  ::aie::

----------


## guitou12

> Parce qu'au second tour il perdrait  tout les coups, il n'y a qu'a voir ce que Chirac lui a mis dans le nez


Y a de fortes chances oui mais le but de ces sondages c'est bien de voir les avis des gens non ?

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> sego - sarko ...
> 
> dans l'optique du "tout sauf sarko", je me vois contraint de voter pour l'autre potiche ...
> 
> franchement, moi a me fait deprimer la democratie


Si ni l'un ni l'autre ne te satisfait : vote blanc  ::roll::

----------


## charly

en mme temps la potiche elle a quand mme explos les lphants .... Faut pas non plus dconner , j'aime pas sgo , mais elle est loin d'tre bte !!! Et puis on vote pas pour sgo, on vote pour l'ensemble de ce qu'il y a derrire elle , DSK & co , qui vont composer les gouvernement !

----------


## henderson

Si les sondages n'avaient pour but que d'informer alors ils seraient inutiles !
J'en n'ai rien  f*** d'tre inform que mon candidat prfr n'aura que 5% des voix (et encore) parce que je vote pour lui mme si au final on ne sera peut-tre que deux : lui et moi !
Je vote pour un programme de socit et pas pour une image mdiatique et je me f*** des discours de poissonnerie dans lesquels le merlu des uns est toujours plus frais que celui des autres, ornement de moultes injures !

Par contre, s'il y en a qui votent en fonction des rsultats du dernier sondage, dans ce cas prenons un roi, on n'aura mme plus  se faire ch***  choisir !
Sans doute qu'un roi aurait l'avantage d'avoir un "savoir tre" et un "savoir vivre" plus en rapport avec le protocole que certains parvenus (de simples gens d'affaires qu'elles soient troubles ou non) dont l'ducation se rsume  ne pas en avoir !
En esprant que ce roi, en prononant "Nous" le pense galement, parce que les "moi-je"-"moi-je" c'est pour bien signifier "panou-panou" !

O sont les lumires ?

----------


## Bloon

> Je ne veux pas lancer de polmique mais les sondages Le Pen - X au second tour sont zapps ?
> 
> Il l'a fait une fois pourquoi pas une 2eme ?


Parce que a ferait 3 sondages de plus et a n'aurait aucun intrt : Le Pen fait 2%  notre sondage du premier tour.

Bloon

----------


## Bloon

> Si ni l'un ni l'autre ne te satisfait : vote blanc


Il vaut mieux s'abstenir que voter blanc. Le vote blanc ne sert strictement  rien, sinon  faire monter le taux de participation et donc renforcer la crdibilit du rsultat, sans pour autant influencer ce rsultat.

Bloon

----------


## henderson

La crdibilit d'un non vnement reste encore  prouver !

----------


## granquet

voter blanc est pire que de ne pas aller voter, parce que du coup, tu passe dans le "votants".

alors je voterais sego sachant que si sarko passe, je me delocalise  ::cry::  
et si c'est sego, je garde mes valises prete au cas ou elle applique les conneries qu'elle raconte  ::roll::

----------


## Vld44

> sachant que si sarko passe, je me delocalise


pourquoi ?

----------


## the_ugly

> l'ump et le ps sont les plus grand partis de France, on peut considrer que c'est eux qui contente le + de gens


Ils sont les plus gros partis parce qu'ils ont tout verrouills pour ne pas perdre le pouvoir : parrainages non anonymes, assemble nationale ne reprsentant pas le peuple, contrle des mdias...

Ils se sont quand mme arrangs pour qu'il y ait deux partis afin d'avoir l'aspect d'une dmocratie, un semblant de choix pour les moutons, euh... les lecteurs.

----------


## the_ugly

> voter blanc est pire que de ne pas aller voter, parce que du coup, tu passe dans le "votants".
> 
> alors je voterais sego sachant que si sarko passe, je me delocalise  
> et si c'est sego, je garde mes valises prete au cas ou elle applique les conneries qu'elle raconte


Quelles conneries?

----------


## haltabush

> alors je voterais sego sachant que si sarko passe, je me delocalise


+1

----------


## FloMo

Je vote Sarkozy car Royal vit un peu trop sur son nuage et est trop dangereuse.

Sarkozy a une vision plus raliste des choses et au moins il prend le risque de ne pas plaire  tout le monde. Je suis en dsaccord avec certains de ses propos, mais en mme temps, faut savoir ce qu'on veut.

En plus, l'avis de Royal sur la culture me trouble normment. Surtout son avis trs trs dfavorable aux mangas.

----------


## lper

> Surtout son avis trs trs dfavorable aux mangas.


Ah ben si en plus on est priv de mangas (l faut pas pousser non plus   ::roll::  )
Toi en tout cas, tu sais bien ce que tu veux !  ::mouarf:: 
Attention, attaque clair de Sgo, tous aux abris ....

----------


## FloMo

> Toi en tout cas, tu sais bien ce que tu veux !


Oui, je ne vais pas m'taler sur :
- le SMIC  1500  qui fait donc moins d'embauche du ct des employeurs ( surtout les PME-PMI qui sont pourtant majoritaires en France ),
- le premier employ non-qualifi gratuit pendant un an : comme s'il n'y avait pas assez de magouilles, en plus de crer de fausses entreprises qui font un max de bnefs en peu de temps et qui coulent ensuite, on acclre la machine avec un employ gratis qui fera un chmeur de plus,
- les promesses sur des sujets qui ne concernent mme pas le pouvoir du prsident de la rpublique.

http://www.coe-rexecode.fr/fr/statiq...e-accueil.html

et pour la lgende du Sarko Facho, notez qu'il a reu le Prix Simon WIESENTHAL en 2003 pour son action contre le racisme et l'antismitisme.

----------


## bidou

> et pour la lgende du Sarko Facho, notez qu'il a reu le Prix Simon WIESENTHAL en 2003 pour son action contre le racisme et l'antismitisme.


Le facsisme ce n'est pas que le racisme. Ca peut tre aussi le non respect de la sparation des pouvoirs ou les pressions sur les mdias. Et en 2003, il n'a pas du leur parler de son fameux ministre de l'identit nationale  ::mouarf::

----------


## yann2

Salut




> - le SMIC  1500  qui fait donc moins d'embauche du ct des employeurs ( surtout les PME-PMI qui sont pourtant majoritaires en France ),


 ::mouarf::  

Le SMIC brut au 1er juillet 2006 : 1254.28 (sur une base de 35 heures par semaine).
Je multiplie ce nombre 5 fois par 1.05 (augmentation de 5% chaque anne) et j'obtiens : 1600 .

J'espre bien qu'on y sera au SMIC brut  1500  !!! 

En gros tu critiques quelque chose qui de toutes faons devrait avoir lieu avec n'importe quel candidat.

http://www.politiquecafe.com/actuali...here%E2%80%A6/
http://www.avenircitoyen.org/2007/sm...egolene-royal/

Donc je le redis, j'espre bien que le SMIC sera  1500  dans 5 ans  ::mouarf::

----------


## haltabush

Ah!
Je me rjouit de ne pas tre le seul a avoir remarqu cette imposture. 
Question : ceux qui sont contre cette mesure veulent-ils donc baisser le Smic?

----------


## FloMo

> Le facsisme ce n'est pas que le racisme. Ca peut tre aussi le non respect de la sparation des pouvoirs ou les pressions sur les mdias. Et en 2003, il n'a pas du leur parler de son fameux ministre de l'identit nationale


Tu sais ce qui l'en ressort du ministre de l'identit nationale ? Une justice pour les immigrs de manire  ce que tout les racistes se la ferment avec leurs arguments bidons.

----------


## bidou

> Tu sais ce qui l'en ressort du ministre de l'identit nationale ? Une justice pour les immigrs de manire  ce que tout les racistes se la ferment avec leurs arguments bidons.


Dans un tat de droit, il n'y a qu'une justice, pour les immigrs comme pour les autres, et elle ne dpend pas d'un ministre (gadget ou non). Pendant qu'on y est, j'aimerais bien qu'on me dfinisse cette fameuse identit nationale qu'on est cens tous reconnaitre, parce que la comme ca je ne vois pas

----------


## FloMo

> Dans un tat de droit, il n'y a qu'une justice, pour les immigrs comme pour les autres, et elle ne dpend pas d'un ministre (gadget ou non). Pendant qu'on y est, j'aimerais bien qu'on me dfinisse cette fameuse identit nationale qu'on est cens tous reconnaitre, parce que la comme ca je ne vois pas


Facile. Tu es immigr dans un pays ( donc tu viens dans celui-ci car il est mieux ) ou tu es rsident de ce pays ( chacun est libre de partir ) alors tu te dois de le respecter car tu profites d'avantages que tu n'auras pas dans d'autres pays.

Pour ce faire, il faut respecter certaines rgles qui permettent  tous de vivre en communaut :
- ne pas discriminer telle ou telle personne parce qu'elle n'as pas la mme origine, la mme religion ou la mme sexualit que toi : on est tous franais ( sinon, on ne serait pas en France ! ) mme si nous sommes d'origine diffrentes ( la France ne serait pas ce qu'elle est sans son mtissage ),
- certaines rgles sont propres  certains pays, il faut s'adapter ( ne pas manger certains animaux de compagnie ),
- ...

C'est une sorte de ministre de la culture, qui rappelle pourquoi on est en France et pourquoi la France est ce qu'elle est. Ca vite aussi pas mal de haine inutile : T'es pas content parce que ton voisin est noir ? Tu ne respecte pas la loi, tu n'as rien  dir. Tu n'es pas content parce que ton voisin a une autre religion ? Tu n'as rien  dire. Il invite ses amis catholiques pour faire une messe avec un orgue ? Tu es en droit de te plaindre.

Je trouve que c'est pas mal pour tout le monde. Aujourd'hui, il y a les franais qui accueillent trop les immigrs et les franais qui ne les accueillent pas assez. Ca cr des malentendus. Certains ont peur des trangers, d'autres ont peur de ce que l'on pourrait penser d'eux s'ils ne sont pas anti-anti-trangers. C'est du n'importe quoi. Il faut mettre tout le monde d'accord. Si les franais arrtaient de voir le mal partout, ce serait plus simple.

----------


## FloMo

PS : pour un dbat Sarko-Royal, c'est pas mal de traiter de l'identit nationale vu que les 2 sont pour.  ::lol::

----------


## the_ugly

> Ah!
> Je me rjouit de ne pas tre le seul a avoir remarqu cette imposture. 
> Question : ceux qui sont contre cette mesure veulent-ils donc baisser le Smic?


Tu crois que les autres salaires augmentent automatiquement de 5% par an?

----------


## souviron34

> Dans un tat de droit, il n'y a qu'une justice, pour les immigrs comme pour les autres, et elle ne dpend pas d'un ministre (gadget ou non). Pendant qu'on y est, j'aimerais bien qu'on me dfinisse cette fameuse identit nationale qu'on est cens tous reconnaitre, parce que la comme ca je ne vois pas


Chaque pays possde son histoire, ses valeurs, ses lois, sa constitution, sa gographie politique, ses rgions conomiques, ses traditions conomiques, sa culture.

L'identit est simplement faite de l'ensemble de tout cela.

Donc, se trouvant en France, on a le cas suivant :

l'Histoire la lie avec le catholicisme (on a mme t le sige des Papes pendant un temps)les lois de base de la Rpublique depuis la Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen affirment l'galit entre tous SANS distinction de race, d'origine, ou de croyanceLa loi de Jules Ferry de 1870 instaure une Ecole Publique, dont la responsabilit revient  l'Etat, et qui, au vu de la Dclaration ci-dessus, s'adresse  TOUS de la MEME manire, quelles que soient leurs croyances.la loi de 1905 met en pratique cela en liminant les liens historiques en l'Eglise et l'Etat, et donc en rendant de facto le catholicisme  galit avec les autres religions

Donc, ceci est (additionn d'un certain nombre d'lments cits ci-dessus) la base constitutive de l'identit franaise.

Chaque pays en a une diffrente.

Et pour beaucoup de pays (_pratiquement tous, d'ailleurs, sauf nos quelques pays d'Europe de l'Ouest_), afin d'acqurir la CITOYENNETE , c'est  dire d'avoir , en plus du droit de travailler (droit d'migration), le droit de vote et d'tre lu (c'est  dire de  participer  la vie politique), il faut passer un examen devant un Juge et prter serment de respecter les lois et valeurs fondamentales du pays en question.

Et je suis absolument pour cela. L les choses sont claires. Si tu acceptes, pas de problmes, on t'accepte aussi. Si tu n'acceptes pas, ce pays n'est pas fait pour toi, c'est tout. Ou alors, tu ne seras jamais citoyen, mais juste migr, c'est  dire sans le droit de vote.

Enfin, je voudrais insister sur le point des Droits de l'Homme.

La constitution amricaine, tablie 10 ans AVANT la ntre, proclame les DROITS DE LA PERSONNE. L'Angleterre et les pays du CommonWealth ont adopts des consitutions drivant de celle-ci. Dans ces pays, par consquent, l'Etat doit repondre  TOUS les citoyens, QUELLES QUE SOIENT leurs croyances, et donc, si la demande s'en fait sentir, fournir des Ecoles Publiques catholiques, protestantes, musulmanes, hindus, bouddhistes, etc..

La Dclaration Franaise tablie les DROITS DU CITOYEN, et dans ce cadre l'Etat s'engage A NE PAS TENIR COMPTE des croyances de chacun, et fournit donc une Ecole INDEPENDANTE.

Cette diffrence est fondamentale, et elle explique la diffrence de comportements par exemple des Anglais ou des Amricains.

En fait dans un cas, l'Etat doit satisfaire chaque citoyen SELON ses croyances, dans l'autre l'Etat doit satisfaire chaque citoyen COMPTE NON TENU de ses croyances.

Et donc, pour en revenir au problme d'identit, ceci est la ntre.

----------


## juvamine

pour le smic a 1500  dans 5 ans, il est vrai que ce ne sera probablement pas un scoop...
maintenant je pense perso que le smic est une imposture: responsable de l'inflation, et facteur du "tirer les gens vers le bas"
c'est bien beau de vouloir mettre tout le monde a galit, mais a coups d'augmentation de 5 % sur le smic, ceux qui sont peu au dessus se font invitablement rattraper, car tous les salaires ne sont pas augment de 5%

mais je pense que le plus gros probleme n'est pas le smic, mais les 23 % de charges sociales qu'il y a au bout
les charges, ce n'est plus ce que l'on nous disait, ce n'est plus un salaire diffr, ce n'est plus un placement sur le long terme.
Actuellement a sert a payer les conneries des autres

pour l'identit nationale, je pense en effet que a manque. Voir des jeunes de 10-12 ans qui ne connaissent pas la marseillaise, a me choque.
La France s'est batit grce  ses symboles, il faut les conserver et les respecter ds lors que l'on est sur le sol Franais.

----------


## pinocchio

> pour l'identit nationale, je pense en effet que a manque. Voir des jeunes de 10-12 ans qui ne connaissent pas la marseillaise, a me choque.
> La France s'est batit grce  ses symboles, il faut les conserver et les respecter ds lors que l'on est sur le sol Franais.


Poru cela, il suffirait peut-tre d'intgrer tout simplement des cours d'ducation civique obligatoire dans le cursus scolaire...
Cordialement
Pinocchio

----------


## Vld44

Quand je vais chez mon voisin, je m'essuie les pieds voir je me dchausse.

Si le foss culturel qui nous spare rend la chose incomprhensible, je dirais bien qu'il n'est pas le bienvenu chez moi.

Amicalement,
Seb

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Quand je vais chez mon voisin, je m'essuie les pieds voir je me dchausse.
> 
> Si le foss culturel qui nous spare rend la chose incomprhensible, je dirais bien qu'il n'est pas le bienvenu chez moi.
> 
> Amicalement,
> Seb


Le problme, c'est que tu es alls chercher cet ami parce que tu en avais besoin chez toi; tu t'en foutais de savoir s'il etait chauss ou non, tu en avais besoin. eh puis finalement apres l'avoir utilis, tu lui dis, "soit tu te dechausses, soit tu te barres de chez moi".

C'est un peu degeu comme logique, tu trouves pas ?

----------


## Vld44

Soit tu es de mauvaise foi, soit tu es ignorant des problmatiques actuelles.

On est loin des immigrs algriens recruts pendant les trente glorieuses hin...
Aucun candidat n'a remis en question leur prsence en France, faut arrter l.

Seuls les futurs immigrs seraient concerns par une mesure quelle qu'elle soit.

Que tu le veuilles ou non, ton bornage en prime ou non, certaines rgles de biensance sont  respecter DANS LA VIE que ce soit du domaine de l'immigration ou mme dans un domaine plus franco franais, de la vie en bonne socit. 

Le tout est d'avoir une politique du donnant donnant qui soit thique tout en ne dgnrant pas les valeurs auxquelles nous sommes attachs.
Pardon je corrige, auxquelles JE suis attach.

Si tu n'en a rien  fiche de cela c'est que tes parents ne t'ont pas apport l'ducation la plus lmentaire.

a+

----------


## FloMo

> Le problme, c'est que tu es alls chercher cet ami parce que tu en avais besoin chez toi; tu t'en foutais de savoir s'il etait chauss ou non, tu en avais besoin. eh puis finalement apres l'avoir utilis, tu lui dis, "soit tu te dechausses, soit tu te barres de chez moi".
> 
> C'est un peu degeu comme logique, tu trouves pas ?


Ca n'a rien  voir. Si, par exemple, je dois partir dans 6 mois ou 1 an dans un autre pays parce que dans le mien on me prend plus d'argent sur mon salaire que je n'en gagne, j'irai dans ce pays, je parlerai sa langue et je m'adapterai  ces coutumes. Si c'est un pays musulman, je n'irai pas bouffer du porc  longueur de journe pendant qu'eux ils jenent.
Si je me fais avoir l-bas et que je me fais exploiter, tant pis pour moi, je n'avais qu' pas partir. Si je ne suis pas content, je vais voir ailleurs.

----------


## Vld44

> Ca n'a rien  voir. Si, par exemple, je dois partir dans 6 mois ou 1 an dans un autre pays parce que dans le mien on me prend plus d'argent sur mon salaire que je n'en gagne, j'irai dans ce pays, je parlerai sa langue et je m'adapterai  ces coutumes. Si c'est un pays musulman, je n'irai pas bouffer du porc  longueur de journe pendant qu'eux ils jenent.
> Si je me fais avoir l-bas et que je me fais exploiter, tant pis pour moi, je n'avais qu' pas partir. Si je ne suis pas content, je vais voir ailleurs.


Toute faon si t'as le malheur de sortir le justin bridou ils te pendent, alors imagine si on faisait pareil en France ds qu'ils font un truc qui n'est pas dans nos coutumes :/

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Ca n'a rien  voir. Si, par exemple, je dois partir dans 6 mois ou 1 an dans un autre pays parce que dans le mien on me prend plus d'argent sur mon salaire que je n'en gagne, j'irai dans ce pays, je parlerai sa langue et je m'adapterai  ces coutumes. Si c'est un pays musulman, je n'irai pas bouffer du porc  longueur de journe pendant qu'eux ils jenent.
> Si je me fais avoir l-bas et que je me fais exploiter, tant pis pour moi, je n'avais qu' pas partir. Si je ne suis pas content, je vais voir ailleurs.


ben je suis d'accord avec ca mais si tu pars dans le pays, que tu t'y installes, qu'on te donne la nationalit, tu fondes une famille et que tes enfants sont rejets. Si,tes gosses adoptent des positions extremes parce qu'ils sont rejets...ou va t-on ? comment sortir de cet engrenage ? si un mec te dit que si tes enfants sont pas contents, ils ont qu' se barrer ? mais se barrer ou ?

----------


## FloMo

> ben je suis d'accord avec ca mais si tu pars dans le pays, que tu t'y installes, qu'on te donne la nationalit, tu fondes une famille et que tes enfants sont rejets. Si,tes gosses adoptent des positions extremes parce qu'ils sont rejets...ou va t-on ? comment sortir de cet engrenage ? si un mec te dit que si tes enfants sont pas contents, ils ont qu' se barrer ? mais se barrer ou ?


C'est justement pour a qu'il faut rappeler que si les gosses sont l c'est parce que les parents ont fourni leur travail  la France en change d'une situation qui les sort de la misre.
Si les gosses sont franais, ils n'ont aucun problme  s'intgrer. Sauf si les parents n'ont pas la volont qu'ils s'intgrent. Quand je vois des mres qui sont au supermarch et qui parlent  leurs enfants dans une langue qui m'est inconnue, je me dit qu'il y a beaucoup de touristes dans le coin...
Quand je vois des types qui sont franais et originaires d'ailleurs qui me disent : "dans mon pays (je croyais que c'tait la France ???), au moins, a c'est comme a, a c'est mieux, ...", j'ai envie de dire "qu'est ce que tu fous ici alors ? pourquoi tu t'es barr si c'est si bien ?". J'ose mme pas imaginer le tas de conneries qu'ils vont dire  leurs gosses ensuite !
Et le pire, c'est qu'il y a des franais qui sont franais depuis des gnrations qui vont croire ce ramassis de conneries ! On nage en plein dlire !

----------


## GrandFather

> pour l'identit nationale, je pense en effet que a manque. Voir des jeunes de 10-12 ans qui ne connaissent pas la marseillaise, a me choque.
> La France s'est batit grce  ses symboles, il faut les conserver et les respecter ds lors que l'on est sur le sol Franais.


Une identit nationale, a se construit, a ne se dcrte pas. La petite surenchre sur l'identit nationale  laquelle se livrent nos candidats est l'expression la plus vulgaire et la plus vaine de l'esprit cocardier : agiter des symboles nationaux en les dconnectant de leur sens, de leur histoire, et donc de leur justification.

Dire que la France s'est batie sur ces symboles est un renversement des rles, ces symboles n'existent que pour tmoigner de ce qui a t accompli durant son histoire. Si ces symboles ne sont plus respects, c'est d  une perte de confiance en nous-mmes, en tant que peuple. Et ce n'est certainement pas l'obligation faite aux coliers de connatre les paroles de la Marseillaise par coeur qui va la rtablir comme par enchantement...

----------


## yann2

> Une identit nationale, a se construit, a ne se dcrte pas. La petite surenchre sur l'identit nationale  laquelle se livrent nos candidats est l'expression la plus vulgaire et la plus vaine de l'esprit cocardier : agiter des symboles nationaux en les dconnectant de leur sens, de leur histoire, et donc de leur justification.
> 
> Dire que la France s'est batie sur ces symboles est un renversement des rles, ces symboles n'existent que pour tmoigner de ce qui a t accompli durant son histoire. Si ces symboles ne sont plus respects, c'est d  une perte de confiance en nous-mmes, en tant que peuple. Et ce n'est certainement pas l'obligation faite aux coliers de connatre les paroles de la Marseillaise par coeur qui va la rtablir comme par enchantement...


Quel beau discours !!!

Avec de tels paroles, je suis plutt pour l'identit nationale. Peut tre que grce  a notre devise nationale sera applique. Ah oui, au fait, notre devise ce n'est plus "Travail, Famille, Patrie" ...

----------


## juvamine

> Quel beau discours !!!
> 
> Avec de tels paroles, je suis plutt pour l'identit nationale. Peut tre que grce  a notre devise nationale sera applique. Ah oui, au fait, notre devise ce n'est plus "Travail, Famille, Patrie" ...


non ce n'est plus
mais ces valeurs sont toujours plus que jamais d'actualit !

----------


## anasama

> Quand je vois des mres qui sont au supermarch et qui parlent  leurs enfants dans une langue qui m'est inconnue, je me dit qu'il y a beaucoup de touristes dans le coin...


Euh, en quoi a empche de s'intgrer? Qui te dit que la mre ne disait pas  son fils " ne prends pas de riz, tu sais bien que tu es constip..." (le genre de phrase qu'on ne dit pas tout haut en public, ou alors justement dans une langue que la majorit de gens autour ne comprennent pas).
Je ne suis pas ne en France, mais j'y suis venue enfant avec mes parents, et si je ne parlais pas ma langue maternelle avec eux, je l'aurais sans doute oublie.

Dans ma famille, on est tous bien intgrs, et je vois aussi des immigrs qui profitent du systme, mais j'en vois encore plus qui se dmnent pour y arriver mais  qui on ne donne pas leur chance. Et pour ceux qui profitent, il y en a surement beaucoup qui y ont t encourags : quand on est arrivs en France (dans les annes 80), on a "conseill"  mes parents de faire un 3me enfant (ce qu'ils n'ont pas fait) pour toucher plus d'allocations...

Pour la question du ministre de l'immigration et de l'identit nationale, je ne vois pas l'intrt d'en faire un, et surtout de lier les 2 termes "immigration" et "identit nationale". Qu'est-ce que a veut dire, que seuls les immigrs ignorent ce qu'est l'identit nationale? Je crois qu'il y a beaucoup plus de petits franais de souche qui ne respectent pas l'identit franaise ou ne connaissent pas grand chose que d'immigrs dans ce cas.

----------


## Vld44

Arrtons la parano, mettre immigration et identit nationale dans la mme phrase n'est une oxymore que si on le veut bien.

Ca suffit cette espce de victimisation.

----------


## yann2

> non ce n'est plus
> mais ces valeurs sont toujours plus que jamais d'actualit !



ah bon. euh... la mto a dit qu'il ferait pas beau demain.

----------


## FloMo

> Euh, en quoi a empche de s'intgrer? Qui te dit que la mre ne disait pas  son fils " ne prends pas de riz, tu sais bien que tu es constip..." (le genre de phrase qu'on ne dit pas tout haut en public, ou alors justement dans une langue que la majorit de gens autour ne comprennent pas).
> Je ne suis pas ne en France, mais j'y suis venue enfant avec mes parents, et si je ne parlais pas ma langue maternelle avec eux, je l'aurais sans doute oublie.


Mes grands-parents parlent patois, mais pas en public. Ils ne veulent pas crer une premire limite entre eux et les autres.




> Dans ma famille, on est tous bien intgrs, et je vois aussi des immigrs qui profitent du systme, mais j'en vois encore plus qui se dmnent pour y arriver mais  qui on ne donne pas leur chance. Et pour ceux qui profitent, il y en a surement beaucoup qui y ont t encourags : quand on est arrivs en France (dans les annes 80), on a "conseill"  mes parents de faire un 3me enfant (ce qu'ils n'ont pas fait) pour toucher plus d'allocations...
> 
> Pour la question du ministre de l'immigration et de l'identit nationale, je ne vois pas l'intrt d'en faire un, et surtout de lier les 2 termes "immigration" et "identit nationale". Qu'est-ce que a veut dire, que seuls les immigrs ignorent ce qu'est l'identit nationale? Je crois qu'il y a beaucoup plus de petits franais de souche qui ne respectent pas l'identit franaise ou ne connaissent pas grand chose que d'immigrs dans ce cas.


Je suis en grand partie d'accord avec toi. Beaucoup de franais "de souche" ignorent l'identit nationale. Je suis outr de voir que tout le monde s'en fiche de l'orthographe, de la grammaire, de la conjugaison, du "S'il vous plat ? Merci." et toutes les choses qui ont amen notre pays  devenir un pays d'accueil.

Pour ce qui est de la partie immigration, c'est exactement ce que dnonce Sarkozy : les franais, en se donnant bonne conscience, incitent comme tu l'as dit  demander des allocations. Et, je le rpte ( cf : discours TF1 dispo sur le P2P ), Sarkozy dnonce le fait que le problme de l'immigation ne vient pas des immigrs mais des franais qui aiment se donner bonne conscience.

Pour imager ceci, je dirais que tu aideras plus quelqu'un dans le besoin en lui donnant un travail ( long terme) plutt quand lui donnant de l'argent (plusieurs fois  court terme).

Je pense aussi qu'il y a un gros manque de dialogue. Quand on dit que Sarkozy a obtenu des voix du FN, c'est vrai. En effet, quelqu'un qui est haineux envers les immigrs et qui entend le discours de Sarkozy qui expliquent que les immigrs ne sont pas les fautifs, il se dit : "C'est vrai, je me suis tromp toutes ces annes." Mais il est tellement facile de dtourner ce que disent les gens...

----------


## fnobb

> En effet, quelqu'un qui est haineux envers les immigrs et qui entend le discours de Sarkozy qui expliquent que les immigrs ne sont pas les fautifs, il se dit : "C'est vrai, je me suis tromp toutes ces annes."


  ::mouarf2::

----------


## FloMo

> 


???

----------


## bidou

> Facile. Tu es immigr dans un pays ( donc tu viens dans celui-ci car il est mieux ) ou tu es rsident de ce pays ( chacun est libre de partir ) alors tu te dois de le respecter car tu profites d'avantages que tu n'auras pas dans d'autres pays.
> 
> Pour ce faire, il faut respecter certaines rgles qui permettent  tous de vivre en communaut :
> - ne pas discriminer telle ou telle personne parce qu'elle n'as pas la mme origine, la mme religion ou la mme sexualit que toi : on est tous franais ( sinon, on ne serait pas en France ! ) mme si nous sommes d'origine diffrentes ( la France ne serait pas ce qu'elle est sans son mtissage ),
> - certaines rgles sont propres  certains pays, il faut s'adapter ( ne pas manger certains animaux de compagnie ),
> - ...


Ca ca s'appelle la loi, il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir un ministre pour appliquer la loi, c'est l'affaire de la justice. 

Par ailleurs on se demande par quel miracle un ministre arriverait  faire ce que cinquante ans d'ducation n'ont pas russi  obtenir

----------


## FloMo

> Ca ca s'appelle la loi, il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir un ministre pour appliquer la loi, c'est l'affaire de la justice. 
> 
> Par ailleurs on se demande par quel miracle un ministre arriverait  faire ce que cinquante ans d'ducation n'ont pas russi  obtenir


Cinquante ans d'ducation... tu parles. L'ducation n'a plus aucun pouvoir aujourd'hui.

Il y a des types qui te parle de respect sans savoir ce que c'est. Le respect, c'est quoi ? Laisser tout faire ? Je ne pense pas. Tu laisses faire des conneries aux uns sous prtexte que [...], les autres auront la haine et se feront justice eux-mme. Il faut voir les choses telles qu'elles sont et ne pas inventer je ne sais quelle excuse bidon.

----------


## bidou

Et tu penses qu'un ministre va changer quoi que ce soit. Comme si vingt cinq ans de ministre au droit de la femme avait empch qu'il en meurt encore une tout les trois jours de violences conjuguales ou comme le fameux ministre de "la promotion de l'galit des chances"...

----------


## FloMo

> Et tu penses qu'un ministre va changer quoi que ce soit. Comme si vingt cinq ans de ministre au droit de la femme avait empch qu'il en meurt encore une tout les trois jours de violences conjuguales ou comme le fameux ministre de "la promotion de l'galit des chances"...


La situation des femmes a bien chang en 25 ans, mme si elle n'est malheureusement pas parfaite.
C'est toujours mieux que de ne rien faire et dire que tout va mal. Dans ces cas-l, autant se tirer une balle. Aprs tout,  quoi a sert la vie si au final c'est pour mourir ? Faut-il arrter les naissances pour autant ? J'y peux rien, c'est la fatalit, le monde est cruel.

Sans blagues !

----------


## GrandFather

> J'y peux rien, c'est la fatalit, le monde est cruel.


Il faudrait alors un Ministre de la Fatalit, non ?  ::aie::

----------


## bidou

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, et faire un ministre de l'identit nationale s'apparente fortement  ne rien faire. Si ce n'est des appels du pied  l'lectorat FN. Ce pays est dj noir de secrtariat d'tats inutiles, de haute autorit qui ne font rien et de commissions au affaires XXX, ce n'est franchement pas la peine d'en rajouter. Pour faciliter l'intgration, il vaudrait mieux repenser la mixit sociale et l'urbanisme que de crer le nime machin  effet vitrine douteux.

----------


## bidou

> Il faudrait alors un Ministre de la Fatalit, non ?


ou une haute autorit  la rgulation de la cruaut du monde  ::mouarf::

----------


## FloMo

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, et faire un ministre de l'identit nationale s'apparente fortement  ne rien faire. Si ce n'est des appels du pied  l'lectorat FN. Ce pays est dj noir de secrtariat d'tats inutiles, de haute autorit qui ne font rien et de commissions au affaires XXX, ce n'est franchement pas la peine d'en rajouter. Pour faciliter l'intgration, il vaudrait mieux repenser la mixit sociale et l'urbanisme que de crer le nime machin  effet vitrine douteux.


Oui, mais rien que l'annonce a de l'effet. C'est ce qui importe. Faire ragir les gens.

----------


## GrandFather

> Oui, mais rien que l'annonce a de l'effet. C'est ce qui importe. Faire ragir les gens.


Entre l'annonce qui a de l'effet et l'effet d'annonce, il n'y a qu'un pas... Et puis franchement, alors que la construction europenne est loin d'tre acheve, un ministre de l'identit nationale a fait compltement anachronique et rtrograde. En priode de crise ou de doutes le rflexe est le repli identitaire, et la cration d'un tel "machin" risque d'aggraver cette tendance (au mieux cela ne servira  rien).

----------


## Vld44

Bidou pardonne moi mais je te trouve compltement inintressant dans la faon dont tu prsentes tes ides. Tu es totallement partial et subjectif (preuve : tu associes ministre de l'immigration avec l'ide que tu t'en fais), contrairement  Grandfather qui critique aussi, mais objectivement.

Amicalement,
Seb

Note : ce post n'est pas du tout belliqueux mais se veut tout simplement piqure de rappel sur le fait que nous avons tous des bords politiques diffrents, et qu'en consquence le maximum de pragmatisme est de rigueur sans quoi ce forum deviendrait la guerre civile.

----------


## bidou

> Bidou pardonne moi mais je te trouve compltement inintressant dans la faon dont tu prsentes tes ides. Tu es totallement partial et subjectif (preuve : tu associes ministre de l'immigration avec l'ide que tu t'en fais), contrairement  Grandfather qui critique aussi, mais objectivement.
> 
> Amicalement,
> Seb
> 
> Note : ce post n'est pas du tout belliqueux mais se veut tout simplement piqure de rappel sur le fait que nous avons tous des bords politiques diffrents, et qu'en consquence le maximum de pragmatisme est de rigueur sans quoi ce forum deviendrait la guerre civile.


Je ne te forces pas  me lire et je n'ai jamais dout ni de ma subjectivit ni de ma partialit, ni d'ailleurs sur l'objectivit de GrandFather  ::aie::  

Cependant je te flicites de pouvoir trouver de l'objectivit quand on parle d'un ministre qui n'existe pas encore et ou pour le moins tout n'est que du domaine de la supputation, donc du subjectif...

----------


## lper

> Et puis franchement, alors que la construction europenne est loin d'tre acheve, un ministre de l'identit nationale a fait compltement anachronique et rtrograde.


C'est pas plutt la construction europenne qui est anachronique ? Surtout en France, et quand on parle d'avenir de l'Europe, c'est surtout sur un plan conomique non ?
Moi j'aurais tellement prfr une Europe des hommes....On est loin d'y arriver...

----------


## yann2

Salut




> C'est pas plutt la construction europenne qui est anachronique ? Surtout en France, et quand on parle d'avenir de l'Europe, c'est surtout sur un plan conomique non ?
> Moi j'aurais tellement prfr une Europe des hommes....On est loin d'y arriver...


Tu es courageux de dire a. Je donne mme pas 5 minutes pour que tout le monde pense que tu es un bisounours.
C'est malheureux mais ds qu'on essaie de dire que a serait pas mal que l'argent arrte de rgner la plante, on est catalogu de doux rveur.

Mais je suis compltement d'accord avec toi. Mais ce n'est pas faisable au niveau national ni europen mais au niveau international (ta da daaaaa taa da daaa).

Bon j'ai un peu extrapoler tes propos, tu as l'air plus soft quand mme.

----------


## lper

> Tu es courageux de dire a. Je donne mme pas 5 minutes pour que tout le monde pense que tu es un bisounours.


 ::mouarf::  
Je prfre ressembler  un bisounours qu' Joe Dalton...(selon D. Debbouze)
[Edit]http://mjs54.canalblog.com/archives/...7/4559037.html[/Edit]

----------


## GrandFather

> Tu es courageux de dire a. Je donne mme pas 5 minutes pour que tout le monde pense que tu es un bisounours.


Eh ben dans ce cas on est plusieurs et on va pouvoir monter un club de ces petites cratures velues et colores qui font des bisous partout, alors.  ::aie::  

Le souvenir de la gamelle de la constitution europenne est encore si cuisant chez l'ensemble de la classe politique que le sujet est tabou chez les candidats... Donc, pas (ou trs peu) d'Europe dans la campagne.




> Tu es totallement partial et subjectif (preuve : tu associes ministre de l'immigration avec l'ide que tu t'en fais), contrairement  Grandfather qui critique aussi, mais objectivement.


Je ne me laisserai pas insulter de la sorte, et laisser prtendre que je suis objectif ! Non mais ! Franchement, si tout le monde tait objectif, est-ce qu'il y aurait encore de la place pour le dbat politique ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## juvamine

c'est tout de mme tonnant que la polmique sur l'identit nationale n'intervienne que maintenant
sarkozy y'avais dj fait allusion dans deux meeting en 2005 et en 2006

----------


## lper

> Eh ben dans ce cas on est plusieurs et on va pouvoir monter un club de ces petites cratures velues et colores qui font des bisous partout, alors.


Je suis le prems ! ::aie::

----------


## bidou

Dans son programme de dbut de campagne, il n'y avait pas de ministre de l'immigration et de l'identit nationale, il n'y avait pas de raison de polmiquer dessus

----------


## Vld44

je ne trouve pas non plus qu'il faille polmiquer maintenant.
Idem pour la pdophilie.

a+

----------


## cyreel

Pour moi aucun de ces candidats ne peux (oune veut) regler le probleme de l'afrique alors. .... ils sont tous pareils je pense sauf le pen ki est le pire de tous! chui meme pas francais alors...........

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Pour moi aucun de ces candidats ne peux (oune veut) regler le probleme de l'afrique alors. .... ils sont tous pareils je pense sauf le pen ki est le pire de tous! chui meme pas francais alors...........



http://www.linternaute.com/actualite...-pauvres.shtml

----------


## Dia_FR

mouais, il dit pas grand chose

il dit juste qu'il faut faire quelque chose mais a, tout le monde dit pareil

----------


## the_ugly

> Pour moi aucun de ces candidats ne peux (oune veut) regler le probleme de l'afrique alors. .... ils sont tous pareils je pense sauf le pen ki est le pire de tous! chui meme pas francais alors...........


C'est le pire parce qu'il veut sauvegarder le peuple franais du colonialisme africain?

Eux au moins, on su nous foutre dehors.

----------


## cyreel

> C'est le pire parce qu'il veut sauvegarder le peuple franais du colonialisme africain?
> 
> Eux au moins, on su nous foutre dehors.


Non!! je me fou qu'il nous chassent ou qu'il nous interdise de vivre dans leurs pays. Ce  que je dis c'est qu'il arrete de nous voler nos richesse s'ils ne veulent de nous sur leur sol. vous trouver normal qu'il ait 60% de nos ressources et qu'ils nous interdise en meme temps de vivre sur le sol Francais?

Qu'ils ns laisse gerer nos richesses nou-mme et il verront si un noir essai de vivre en France!

bref!! juste une aprenthse pas de qquoi en faire un dbat! ::mrgreen::

----------


## Vld44

surtout que c'est un peu plus compliqu que cela.

Sans remettre en question les capacits d'auto gestion des gouvernements africains, on a videmment un problme de corruption et de trafic d'arme terrible, grangrennant les efforts des responsables locaux pour dvelopper leurs pays.

Sans compter les conflits internes ...

Mais je comprends trs bien que la pillule passe difficilement pour quelqu'un qui voit que des trangers contrlent une partie de son pays.

Bref, comme je le disais c'est plus compliqu qu'il n'y parait ...

----------


## cyreel

euh................... j'ai vraiment pas envie de soulever un autre sujet ds ce sujet alors ce sera mon dernier post!

je veux souligner que les pays africain ne fabrique pas d'armes et si certains freres africains en vendent c'est sous le couvert des pays occidentaux! les africains (je le reconnais sont assez corrompu, egoistes, ...) servent juste d'intermediaires car ils peuevnt convaincre plus facilement leurs frres. En fait ils st juste exploit car il ne gagne rien en vendant des armes par rapport aux europeens ki les leurs livrent.

Il y a des gens suffisamment intelligent pour gerer les pays africains mais ceux-ci sont si pourchass par les europens (francais) kil sont oblig de rentrer ds la combine pour survivre (ils ont de la famille, ...) et quand il y ont gout difficile de s'en desaisir!

bref! Que le pourvoir africain revienne aux africains et on verra pour la suite! faut bien qu'on vive de ce qu'on produit! Si les europens veulent ns aider alors qu'il nous aident mais pas en pillant nos ressources!

C'est difficile a comprendre mais c'est ca! Prenez le cas de Gbagbo Laurent! C'est a cause de ce genre d'ides qu'on lui fait la guerre depuis 5 ans! Et il est pratiquement le seul a tenir ce genre de discour. les autres chefs n'ont pas de probleme car il adhre aux magouilles de la France!


mais le temps vient et il est deja venu ou les africains vivront de ce qu'il produisent, de les richesses, de leurs terres, etc... ::yaisse2::  

bref! sujet clos si vs voulez on en discute pas MP! ::D:

----------


## francishop

Bonsoir;

Je suis naf, mais j'ai vu qu'il tait souvent dbattu d' "un ministre de l'identit nationale". Tous les intervenants sur le sujet ont connaissance du domaine de comptence qu'il lui sera dvolu? Son objectif? Ou ragit-on en bon "Gaulois" : C'est nouveau? Alors je dis Non!

D'autre part il m'a sembl que le sujet tait ; "Pour qui voterez-vous?"
Je voterai pour un candidat, mais si c'est un autre qui est lu je voudrai pouvoir tre content. Content de voir une majorit appliquer son programme! De droite, De gauche.. Mais qu'ils appliquent leur programme et qu'on puisse apprcier ce qui marche ou pas.
L'un de nos soucis provient qu'on a de multiples solutions jamais mises en oeuvre. Pourquoi?
D'une part, les candidats ont pris l'habitude de dire des choses qu'ils ne feront pas et en profitent pour essayer de mettre en oeuvre ce qu'ils ont "omis" de prciser. 
Evidemment, en face a contre! Et le pouvoir n'a pas la lgitimit de dire : "C'tait dans mon programme. J'ai t lu pour cette raison."

En 81 la gauche est passe. Ce n'tait pas "ma tasse de th ". Ils ont essay de rouvrir les mines de charbon. J'ai vu des communes modifier leurs chaufferies pour les adapter. Ce fut un bel enthousiasme populaire... 
Je fus emport par cet enthousiasme.Il faut faire travailler nos mineurs.. Mme si le charbon de Russie est moins cher et de meilleur qualit. 
Rsultat : Une catastrophe. Qu'importe. Ils ont essays. On a la rponse. Le charbon c'est mort.
La prochaine fois ils ne nous feront pas changer de chaudire.

Cordialement

----------


## kromartien

Validation de l'hypothse
Officialisation du statut du sondage ou cration d'un nouveau ?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Perso, c'est clair : TSS avec le dernier S comme Sgo.
Pourquoi ?
C'est simple, elle doit jongler avec son parti et ses ides, et dans l'un comme dans l'autre il y a des normits - chez Sarko aussi, mais il n'y a pas de paradoxe entre le parti et lui -.
Exemple simple : l'augmentation du SMIC qui vient de la branche gauchiste du parti, alors qu'elle est clairement de centre voire centre-droit, a c'est vu dans les primaires puis par la suite.
Autre exemple : elle a t lue par le PS, mais en fait elle ne se sert mme pas du partie pour faire campagne. Elle va passer ses lois comment ?

Tout a me fait dire qu'on aura une crise encore plus grave avec Sarko qu'avec Sgo, et quand je vois comment le premier se fait prendre  partie par le second - quand Sarko parle de pdophilie et de gne, personne ou presque ne parle des homosexuels qui se sentent ainsi depuis tout petit, pourquoi se ne serait pas le cas des pdophiles ? Et il n'a pas dit que les pdophiles n'taient pas des criminels, il a dit qu'ils taient malades et que s'il y a passage  l'acte, ils sont criminels, comme un violeur "normal" qui est attir par une femme, il n'est pas criminel  ce moment, mais s'il viole, il le devient -.
Donc  force d'entendre  tort et  travers que Sarko fait peur et tout et tout, avec l'amalgame qui est fait  ct, j'ai encore plus peur de l'autre ct.

D'ailleurs, je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi l'extrme gauche n'est pas traite comme l'extrme droite dans ce pays. L'extrme gauche est encense, l'extrme droite dnigre. Qu'on fasse la mme chose avec les deux penses anti-rpublicaines primaires. Rflchissez sur les implications  tous les niveaux des penses extrmes, elles sont toutes inhumaines ( attention, je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas d'ides  reprendre, mais si je dis a en mme temps, je vais me faite taxer de raciste parce qu'on veut bien reprendre des ides de Laguillet ou Besancenot, comme l'augmentation du SMIC, mais surtout pas de Le Pen, mme si je ne vois pas d'ide  reprendre chez lui  ::aie:: )

----------


## the_ugly

Sarkosy fait campagne pour son projet et Royal contre Sarkosy, c'est dj une bonne raison de voter Sarkosy.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Sarkosy fait campagne pour son projet et Royal contre Sarkosy, c'est dj une bonne raison de voter Sarkosy.


Normal, contrairement  ce que le PS dit, Sego n'a pas de projet, elle ne peut pas en avoir vu les dissensions au sein de son parti - je rappelle que Monteboug est son porte-parole, qu'il est  gauche du PS et qu'elle est  droite du PS, donc on ne peut pas savoir ce qu'elle va faire si elle est prsidente -

----------


## yann2

Salut




> Normal, contrairement  ce que le PS dit, Sego n'a pas de projet, elle ne peut pas en avoir vu les dissensions au sein de son parti - je rappelle que Monteboug est son porte-parole, qu'il est  gauche du PS et qu'elle est  droite du PS, donc on ne peut pas savoir ce qu'elle va faire si elle est prsidente -


Ah, je suis rassur, je vais peut tre voter sarko du coup  ::roll::

----------


## haltabush

the_ugly, pour info le nom de ton candidat est SarkoZy. Enfin passons.
Vous dites que Royal n'a pas de projet, vous passez un peu rapidement le projet du PS, prsent bien avant que Sgolne devienne la candidate du PS. Il n'y a qu' faire un petit coup de Google pour le retrouver, je vous laisse faire...

----------


## the_ugly

> the_ugly, pour info le nom de ton candidat est SarkoZy. Enfin passons.
> Vous dites que Royal n'a pas de projet, vous passez un peu rapidement le projet du PS, prsent bien avant que Sgolne devienne la candidate du PS. Il n'y a qu' faire un petit coup de Google pour le retrouver, je vous laisse faire...


Merci, j'ai un peu de mal avec les noms trangers.

Mme Royal, si elle est sre de son projet devrait le mettre en avant lorsqu'elle s'adresse aux Franais, idem pour son quipe, au lieu de faire des attaques dignes d'une cole maternelle contre son adversaire.

----------


## sovitec

> Vous dites que Royal n'a pas de projet, vous passez un peu rapidement le projet du PS, prsent bien avant que Sgolne devienne la candidate du PS. Il n'y a qu' faire un petit coup de Google pour le retrouver, je vous laisse faire...


Mais non, il te dit que le PS ne peut pas avoir de programme puisqu'ils ne sont pas tous d'accord entre eux. Alors qu' l'UMP il n'y a pas une feuille de papier  cigarette entre Sarkozy, Dupont-Aignan, Chirac, Villepin, Boutin, Romero... La preuve est que Sarkozy a soutenu tout au long de cette campagne qu'il tait le "candidat du changement".

----------


## haltabush

Digne d'une cole maternelle?
Allons... Je trouve au contraire, pour ma part, qu'elle mnage M. Sarkozy. Il a t trs peu attaqu sur son bilan et la manire qu'il a de traiter ses allis (cf. dossier de Mariane). Peut-tre peut-on y voir une manuvre politicienne qui avait pour but d'viter la prsence de M. Bayrou au deuxime tour -ce en quoi nos deux larrons taient d'accord. On devrait donc voir dans les jours  venir des arguments beaucoup plus incisifs contre Sarkozy, il y a largement de quoi faire.

edit poru rpondre  Sovitec : le projet du PS a t crit avant de choisir un prsidentiable, ce qui signifie que les diffrences ont dj t traits. Le programme de Mme Royal est un compromis entre les diffrentes composantes du PS.

----------


## kromartien

> Sarkosy fait campagne pour son projet et Royal contre Sarkosy, c'est dj une bonne raison de voter Sarkosy.


Jr coirs surtout qu'elle se concentre sur l'essentiel, ce qui est une qualit pour une personnalit politique.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Vous dites que Royal n'a pas de projet, vous passez un peu rapidement le projet du PS, prsent bien avant que Sgolne devienne la candidate du PS. Il n'y a qu' faire un petit coup de Google pour le retrouver, je vous laisse faire...


Pli de rire, l...
La premire qu'elle a dit, c'est qu'elle ne le suivra pas  la lettre, mme si c'est le PS qui l'a vot. C'est bien l qu'est le problme, son programme n'est pas celui du PS, c'est clair et c'est net dans 75% des interventions qu'elle a faite, surtout lorsqu'elle a t intronise. Donc comment faire ?
Pour Sarko, il n'y a pas de programme diffrent entre l'UMP et le PS, et quand on critique le fait d'avoir tu ses ennemis politiques, ils l'ont tous fait - ex : Rocard tu par Mittrand, D'Estaing par Chirac, entre autres, ... -, donc ce n'est pas un argument.
Un bon argument est plutt http://www.segostop.com si on croit qu'elle est blanche comme neige. Mais quand on sait que le Poitou Charentes sera content quand elle ne sera plus l, a fait peur.

----------


## bidou

quelle importance qu'ils aient ou non un programme, ca fait trente ans que les candidats ont des programmes qu'ils n'appliquent pas, pourquoi ce serait diffrent aujourd'hui alors que ce sont les mmes personnes dans les mmes partis  ::koi::

----------


## gorgonite

> quelle importance qu'ils aient ou non un programme, ca fait trente ans que les candidats ont des programmes qu'ils n'appliquent pas, pourquoi ce serait diffrent aujourd'hui alors que ce sont les mmes personnes dans les mmes partis



+1000  ::ccool:: 


surtout qu'une grande partie de leur programme sent plus la dmagogie pour flatter leur electorat potentiel  ::roll::

----------


## pinocchio

> Mais quand on sait que le Poitou Charentes sera content quand elle ne sera plus l, a fait peur.


 Moi je vois juste qu'elle arrive en tte de la rgion. A priori, ils ne sont pas tant que cela contre elle...

----------


## sovitec

> Mais quand on sait que le Poitou Charentes sera content quand elle ne sera plus l, a fait peur.


Euh ? Une source ?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Moi je vois juste qu'elle arrive en tte de la rgion. A priori, ils ne sont pas tant que cela contre elle...


C'est bien ce que je dis, ils prfrent qu'elle ne soit plus prsidente du Poitou-Charentes.
Regardez le site que j'ai donn, on y voit qu'elle a augment les impts alors qu'elle dclare ne pas les avoir augments. Rien que a... 15% d'augmentation, c'est norme.

----------


## Vow

Franchement assez du par ce rsultat du 1er tour...
Et a m'a fait marrer d'entendre certaines personnes politiques parler du pourquoi certains ont vot pour d'autres... Navrant.




> Perso, c'est clair : TSS avec le dernier S comme Sgo.
> Pourquoi ?
> C'est simple, elle doit jongler avec son parti et ses ides, et dans l'un comme dans l'autre il y a des normits - chez Sarko aussi, mais il n'y a pas de paradoxe entre le parti et lui -.
> Exemple simple : l'augmentation du SMIC qui vient de la branche gauchiste du parti, alors qu'elle est clairement de centre voire centre-droit, a c'est vu dans les primaires puis par la suite.
> Autre exemple : elle a t lue par le PS, mais en fait elle ne se sert mme pas du partie pour faire campagne. Elle va passer ses lois comment ?
> 
> Tout a me fait dire qu'on aura une crise encore plus grave avec Sarko qu'avec Sgo, et quand je vois comment le premier se fait prendre  partie par le second - quand Sarko parle de pdophilie et de gne, personne ou presque ne parle des homosexuels qui se sentent ainsi depuis tout petit, pourquoi se ne serait pas le cas des pdophiles ? Et il n'a pas dit que les pdophiles n'taient pas des criminels, il a dit qu'ils taient malades et que s'il y a passage  l'acte, ils sont criminels, comme un violeur "normal" qui est attir par une femme, il n'est pas criminel  ce moment, mais s'il viole, il le devient -.
> Donc  force d'entendre  tort et  travers que Sarko fait peur et tout et tout, avec l'amalgame qui est fait  ct, j'ai encore plus peur de l'autre ct.


Assez d'accord avec la premire partie, d'ailleurs a rejoint un peu ce que je disais dans le thread prcdent, mme si je ne citais personne  ::P:  . Cela dit, je pense que les ides de Sarko sont plus originales (je veux dire par l qu'il me semble que la plupart vienne de lui et non pas de concurrents) et bien plus faisables que sa concurrente actuelle (puisque je dirais qu'elle reprend les ides des autres qui font plaisir aux franais pour qu'ils votent pour elle, et je ne sais pas si elle est utopiste ou manipulatrice sur ce coup).
Par rapport  la seconde partie, de quelle crise s'agit-il au juste ?
En tout cas, c'est clair qu'il y a une peur Sarko, et c'est un peu sur quoi joue Sgo, je pense.





> D'ailleurs, je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi l'extrme gauche n'est pas traite comme l'extrme droite dans ce pays. L'extrme gauche est encense, l'extrme droite dnigre. Qu'on fasse la mme chose avec les deux penses anti-rpublicaines primaires. Rflchissez sur les implications  tous les niveaux des penses extrmes, elles sont toutes inhumaines ( attention, je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas d'ides  reprendre, mais si je dis a en mme temps, je vais me faite taxer de raciste parce qu'on veut bien reprendre des ides de Laguillet ou Besancenot, comme l'augmentation du SMIC, mais surtout pas de Le Pen, mme si je ne vois pas d'ide  reprendre chez lui )


C'est un peu ce que je disais plus haut : elle a repris l'ide des 1500 euros du SMIC (sauf qu'elle a oubli de mentionner que c'tait du brut, et non pas du net comme certains autres l'ont not).
C'est vrai aussi que Le Pen a de bonnes ides, tout comme certains autres. Sauf que pour moi, il serait bien imprudent de laisser ceux-ci  la tte de la France.


En tout cas, tout cela dit, j'aurais quand mme du mal  voter pour Sarko, mais c'est un choix  faire entre les deux, disons le moins pire des deux, celui qui ferait le plus avanc (ou le moins recul) le pays, et quelqu'un qui aurait la responsabilit et la stature pour devenir prsident. Pour moi le vote blanc serait utilisable que si le choix m'tait impossible.






> Un bon argument est plutt http://www.segostop.com si on croit qu'elle est blanche comme neige. Mais quand on sait que le Poitou Charentes sera content quand elle ne sera plus l, a fait peur.


Marrant ton lien "voter utile"  ::mouarf::  




> quelle importance qu'ils aient ou non un programme, ca fait trente ans que les candidats ont des programmes qu'ils n'appliquent pas, pourquoi ce serait diffrent aujourd'hui alors que ce sont les mmes personnes dans les mmes partis


Oui c'est vrai, mais on ne veut pas que a soit pire que pire  ::aie::

----------


## pinocchio

> C'est bien ce que je dis, ils prfrent qu'elle ne soit plus prsidente du Poitou-Charentes.
> Regardez le site que j'ai donn, on y voit qu'elle a augment les impts alors qu'elle dclare ne pas les avoir augments. Rien que a... 15% d'augmentation, c'est norme.


Excuse moi de ne pas suivre ce qui est crit dans un site autant partisan contre elle. Car sinon, on peut prendre des sites anti Sarko du mme style mais  mes yeux peu viable.
cordialement

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...54#post1986954
> Ouais... Alors, Sarko ou Sego ?


Certainement pas Sgo ! j'aimerais bien prendre les noms des mecs qui braillent comme hier, lors de son allocution  son QG ! apres 5 ans, qu'on leur demande "alors, finalement, le bilan ?"

Ces gens doivent etre pay pour gueuler non ? ca me parait incroyable surtout quand on sait que son programme est inapplicable du fait de son cout !

J'en revient pas. Ou alors ce sont des amis ? des proches ? des acteurs ?

----------


## GrandFather

> j'aimerais bien prendre les noms des mecs qui braillent comme hier, lors de son allocution  son QG !


Il est certain qu'au mme moment au QG de Sarkozy, cela ressemblait  une veille mortuaire... Faudrait affuter un peu plus les arguments.  ::roll::

----------


## lper

> Il est certain qu'au mme moment au QG de Sarkozy, cela ressemblait  une veille mortuaire... Faudrait affuter un peu plus les arguments.


Ben en tout cas y en avait un qui avait de la voix ! Quelle horreur ce type quand mme, dsl j'ai pas pu m'empcher.... ::aie::

----------


## nicB

Ca va tre du n'importe quoi cette fin d'lection.

Pendant 2 semaines on risque d'avoir du "t'es un vilain ! - non c'est toi !" ... Et les gens n'ont pas l'air de s'en plaindre.  ::roll::

----------


## GrandFather

> Tout a me fait dire qu'on aura une crise encore plus grave avec Sarko qu'avec Sgo, et quand je vois comment le premier se fait prendre  partie par le second - quand Sarko parle de pdophilie et de gne, personne ou presque ne parle des homosexuels qui se sentent ainsi depuis tout petit, pourquoi se ne serait pas le cas des pdophiles ? Et il n'a pas dit que les pdophiles n'taient pas des criminels, il a dit qu'ils taient malades et que s'il y a passage  l'acte, ils sont criminels, comme un violeur "normal" qui est attir par une femme, il n'est pas criminel  ce moment, mais s'il viole, il le devient.


Tu as raison, la question n'est pas tranche, et c'est bien l le problme. Le phnomne est tellement complexe que peu de scientifiques srieux se hasardent  trancher dans un sens ou dans l'autre. De ce que j'ai pu lire, il semblerait qu'il y ait un dbut de consensus sur le fait que le patrimoine gntique induirait certes des prdispositions  certains comportements, mais qu'ils ne se manifesteraient pas systmatiquement mais en fonction de certaines circonstances vcues. Bref, pas de fatalit.

Aprs des dputs qui se substituent aux historiens pour lgifrer (on rve !) sur le rle positif de la colonisation, on a un candidat  l'lection prsidentielle qui assne ses convictions sur certaines maladies psychiatriques qui seraient congnitales, il y a quand mme de quoi prendre peur... D'autant qu'il avait dj fait parler de lui en se servant du fameux rapport de l'INSERM (trs controvers et rcemment remis en question par le comit d'thique pour "biais d'analyse") pour faire un projet de loi sur la dtection prcoce de la dlinquance. On a donc affaire  quelqu'un qui a des ides trs arrtes  sur  peu prs tout, et qui n'hsitera pas  tout mettre en oeuvre pour faire prvaloir SA vision de la socit.

----------


## the_ugly

> On a donc affaire  quelqu'un qui a des ides trs arrtes  sur  peu prs tout, et qui n'hsitera pas  tout mettre en oeuvre pour faire prvaloir SA vision de la socit.


C'est exactement ce qu'on attend d'un Prsident de la Rpublique.

----------


## GrandFather

> C'est exactement ce qu'on attend d'un Prsident de la Rpublique.


...et c'est bien pour cela que depuis le dbut de la Vme rpublique, c'est le bordel, et qu'on a une crise de confiance sans prcdent envers la classe politique.

Grer une dmocratie est l'art du consensus, ou  dfaut celui du compromis. N. Sarkozy ne semble gure enclin aux deux, et c'est visiblement ce qui sduit. On verra ce que a donne (en cas de victoire, bien entendu)...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

A force d'avoir fait du compromis pour favoriser X ou Y, on voit ce que a a donn  ::(:

----------


## GrandFather

> A force d'avoir fait du compromis pour favoriser X ou Y, on voit ce que a a donn


A la lecture du programme de Sarkozy, on voit tout de suite qui il compte favoriser pour sa part. Enfin, si on en fait une lecture partiale, bien entendu...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## anitshka

a choisir entre un immobilisme qui va nous engluer un peu plus dans une crise qui couvre depuis 20 ans et qui fera eclater la rvolution dans cinq ans et un fou furieux assoif de pouvoir qui va nous exclure de tous les dbats internationaux de fait de sa non prestance et de son temperemment emport je vote pour la marianne...

Sinon j'aurai l'impression de confier l'arme nuclaire a joe dalton  ::cry:: 

[edit]1 francais sur 3 a voter sarko au premier tour... bizarrement je n'arrive pas a trouver ces personnes mais qui sont - ils? pourquoi ont ils peur d'affirmer leur choix ? serait parce qu'il est moins politiquement correct ? [/edit]

----------


## souviron34

> a choisir entre un immobilisme qui va nous engluer un peu plus dans une crise qui couvre depuis 20 ans et qui fera eclater la rvolution dans cinq ans et un fou furieux assoif de pouvoir qui va nous exclure de tous les dbats internationaux de fait de sa non prestance et de son temperemment emport je vote pour la marianne...


euh... Tu crois pas que ta marianne elle est assoiffe de pouvoir, aussi ???

je suis assez d'accord sur le diagnostic, mais je me tte sur le remde : cette fois-ci (et la gauche y a t pour beaucoup), on a agit l'pouvantail LePen pour viter d'avoir un dbat, en disant que tout venait du gouvernement de droite. 

Mais si mes souvenirs sont bons ( :;):  ) quand le Pen est arriv au 2ime tour, c'tait aprs un gouvernement socialiste........

Donc, que faut-il mieux : risquer des grves et des manifs si Sarko passe, mais que bon an mal an a avance un peu, ou que tout le monde ait son su-sucre dans les 2 premires annes, et qu'on se retrouve avec Marine au 2ime tour dans 5 ans ????

 :8O: 

[EDIT]
En fait, c'est le total succs de la stratgie de Miterrand, qui avait "soutneu" Le Pen pour liminer le PC.. Il a non seulement russi  a, mais  liminer toute vllits d'opposition  gauche comme  droite.. Il ne reste plus que le centre..

Et je trouve que c'est un vrai hold-up de la dmocratie que d'avoir agit cet pouvantail, alors qu'on savait pertinnement que dans les 18% de Le Pen en 2002, une bonne partie avait juste vot pour dire leur ras-le-bol..
[/EDIT]

----------


## the_ugly

> Sinon j'aurai l'impression de confier l'arme nuclaire a joe dalton


Ce que tu sous-entend ici c'est vraiment n'importe quoi. Comment peut-on avoir  ce point t lobotomis par la diabolisation de la droite?




> [edit]1 francais sur 3 a voter sarko au premier tour... bizarrement je n'arrive pas a trouver ces personnes mais qui sont - ils? pourquoi ont ils peur d'affirmer leur choix ? serait parce qu'il est moins politiquement correct ? [/edit]


Personne n'a honte d'avoir vot pour Sarko. En tout cas c'est trs tonnant que tu connaisses personne qui ait vot pour lui. Peut-tre est-ce du  un manque de tolrance de ta part qui fait que les gens n'ont pas envie de te dire qu'ils ont vot pour Sarko.

----------


## pinocchio

> je suis assez d'accord sur le diagnostic, mais je me tte sur le remde : cette fois-ci (et la gauche y a t pour beaucoup), on a agit l'pouvantail LePen pour viter d'avoir un dbat, en disant que tout venait du gouvernement de droite.


Le seul  avoir vit le dbat est le petit Nicolas

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Il est certain qu'au mme moment au QG de Sarkozy, cela ressemblait  une veille mortuaire... Faudrait affuter un peu plus les arguments.


Pour l'un comme pour l'autre...

Ce que je veux dire, c'est: ou ils sont les mecs qui braillaient "on a gagn" le soir ou Chirac a t lu ? sont ils tjs content apres son bilan ? je me demande !

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Le seul  avoir vit le dbat est le petit Nicolas


Faux, peut-tre que Sgo, Franois et JM voulait un dbat, mais juste  4, ils savaient pertinemment que personne ne le ferai pour des questions de temps de parole. Sarko a juste tait le seul  ne pas vouloir rentrer dans leur jeu.

C'est pas moi qui fait attendre non plus mes militants jusqu' perpette parce que je veux un peu me reposer avant de prendre un avion pour aller les voir.

----------


## bidou

> C'est pas moi qui fait attendre non plus mes militants jusqu' perpette parce que je veux un peu me reposer avant de prendre un avion pour aller les voir.


Effectivement, voila un argument lectoral que je qualifierais de massue  ::mouarf::  
Rien  dire sur sa tenue vestimentaire  ::aie::

----------


## nicB

> 1 francais sur 3 a voter sarko au premier tour... bizarrement je n'arrive pas a trouver ces personnes mais qui sont - ils? pourquoi ont ils peur d'affirmer leur choix ? serait parce qu'il est moins politiquement correct ?


Moi j'ai vot pour lui.
J'en ai pas honte du tout. 

Je prfre voter pour lui plutt que pour un parti qui a cr la situation actuelle (la gauche pendant 19 ans, chirac n'a rien fait  chaque fois).
Enfin a reste mon point de vue bien sr.

Et quand je vois les propositions de sgo ...
All, juste pour rire : 




> Augmenter les salaires" : Le SMIC sera port  1500 , le plus tt possible dans la lgislature.


Ca va entrainer une inflation. Le rsultat sera donc "le mme" pour les franais : le pouvoir d'achat ne sera pas augment.
MAIS, qu'en est-il de l'exportation ? Les prix aussi auront augment. Dj qu'avec la "force" de l'euro par rapport au dollars, on est pas avantag ...




> Doubler lallocation de rentre scolaire qui sera verse aux familles en deux fois


Ma soeur achte beaucoup plus que ce qu'il faut pour la rentr  ses enfants, uniquement  l'aide des allocations.
Evidement, si on veut acheter de la marque (et neuf s'il vous plait)  des ados en pleine priode de croissance, je comprends que cela face cher...  ::roll::  




> Instaurer un plan  taux zro de 10 000 euros en faveur de chaque jeune pour laider  construire un projet


Ce projet, c'est crer une entreprise ?
Si oui, c'est une farce. Je me vois mal m'installer en sortant de l'cole, et encore moins avec 10 000. 
Si non, quel type de projet ?




> Mettre en place un revenu de solidarit active (RSA)" : permettant lamlioration d'un tiers de ses ressources  tout bnficiaire de minima sociaux reprenant le travail


On trouve un job, pay 1500 par mois. L'tat nous verse 500.
C'est tout simplement idiot.
Que les gens en relle difficult soit aid lorsqu'ils trouvent un job, pour par exemple un changement de logement ou moyen de transport etc, je suis d'accord, mais les autres, non.




> Rduire les cots bancaires" : [] LEtat crera un service universel bancaire de base, favorisant les prts sociaux et le micro-crdit.


Les gens ont dj du mal  rembourser leurs crdits ...
Pour les gens en relle difficult, pourquoi pas, SI il y a un rel contrle pour savoir ce qu'ils comptent faire de cet argent (si c'est pour rembourses un crdit, a ne sert  rien).




> Conditionner les aides publiques aux entreprises" :  lengagement de ne pas licencier quand lentreprise dgage des profits substantiels et obtenir le remboursement en cas de dlocalisation.


C'est donc a l'ide du sicle pour viter les dlocalisations ?  ::aie::  




> Donner la priorit  linvestissement des entreprises" : avec un taux dimpt sur les socits plus bas si le bnfice est rinvesti et plus haut sil est distribu aux actionnaires.


Ils servent  quoi les actionnaires pour sgo ? Augmenter le capital pour acheter une machine  cafer ? Enfin c'est toujours mieux que besancenot qui voulait le doubl...

Bon je m'arrte l, mais il y en a encore plein.

----------


## henderson

Ce ne sont que des rves !
Il y a cinq ans pas mal de gens rvaient d'une France plus juste... et revoila presque les mmes : Sarko le tout en un,  la fois peste et cholra !  ::mouarf::

----------


## the_ugly

> Ma soeur achte beaucoup plus que ce qu'il faut pour la rentr  ses enfants, uniquement  l'aide des allocations.
> Evidement, si on veut acheter de la marque (et neuf s'il vous plait)  des ados en pleine priode de croissance, je comprends que cela face cher...


D'autant plus que pour s'acheter des fringues il y a les allocations familiales qui tombent tous les mois.

----------


## fred777888999

Vu la fiabilite du sondage ici sur le premier tour, sego est foutue.

----------


## Vow

Mouais c'est sr que le coup de cette mode de vouloir des marques obligatoirement, a n'aide pas les parents... les parents qui se laissent marcher sur les pieds. Cela dit, il ne faut pas penser que tous les "pauvres" sont comme a.
D'ailleurs en parlant de a, a me fait rappeler  une andecdote d'amis de mes parents (des vrais pauvres...). C'tait le rveillon de Nol (ou du Jour de l'An), ils ont fait la queue pour avoir leur "rationnement festive" et ils ont eu des clopinettes... En parallle une famille musulmane juste  ct d'eux tait nourrie comme des rois (un bon carton plein). C'tait  la fin des annes 80 d'aprs mes souvenirs, lors du "reigne" de M. Mitterrand. Comme quoi, le socialisme fait des diffrences...


*nicB* Pour information, Miss Sego ne sait mme pas que sur son programme c'est du brut (en mme temps, a fait mme pas 100 euros d'augmentation, en enlevant les taxes a fait pas grand chose en plus finalement) et non du net comme elle l'a dit plusieurs fois et comme tu as l'air de le penser. D'autres candidats parlaient bien de net par contre, j'ai trouv a marrant.

Par rapport aux "facilits" de remboursement de crdits, je vois l une manire encore  "certaines personnes" d'abuser du systme...

----------


## bidou

> Mouais c'est sr que le coup de cette mode de vouloir des marques obligatoirement, a n'aide pas les parents... les parents qui se laissent marcher sur les pieds. Cela dit, il ne faut pas penser que tous les "pauvres" sont comme a.
> D'ailleurs en parlant de a, a me fait rappeler  une andecdote d'amis de mes parents (des vrais pauvres...). C'tait le rveillon de Nol (ou du Jour de l'An), ils ont fait la queue pour avoir leur "rationnement festive" et ils ont eu des clopinettes... En parallle une famille musulmane juste  ct d'eux tait nourrie comme des rois (un bon carton plein). C'tait  la fin des annes 80 d'aprs mes souvenirs, lors du "reigne" de M. Mitterrand. Comme quoi, le socialisme fait des diffrences...


Ah ces musulmans qui viennent piquer le carton plein des Franais  ::roll::

----------


## SnakemaN

D'abord les marques c'est nul , tout bon geek qui se respecte ne portent pas de marque  ::aie::  

Sauf pit etre un bon tee shirt de geek genre > Firefox, bash.fr & co  ::mouarf::  

Personnellement je ne met jamais de marque pourtant j'ai une diversit de fringues ( j'ai juste des converse All Star  ::yaisse2::  en "marque")
Et je  m'en suis toujours bien port, lol, c'est pas les marques des fringues qui font l'homme c'est ce qu'il y a dedans...faut arreter les conneries de la tyranie des marques .... ::roll::

----------


## fred777888999

[edit] reaction enervee sans interet [/edit]

----------


## anitshka

> Ah ces musulmans qui viennent piquer le carton plein des Franais


+1
quand je vois le genre de remarque lancer pas Vow ... je me dis qu'en effet la france dcline... 

J'attends de voir dans les posts qui vont suivre des choses du genre :"de toute facon c'est de la faute a l'europe, aux immigrants, aux pauvres et aux homosexuels si moi j'arrive pas a toucher les allocations et a vivre sur le systme" ...

Les immigrants M.Sarkosy en a fait parti. Bien content d'etre accueilli en tant que rfugier politique. Il a lui aussi bneficier du systme (bizarrement ca il en parle pas). Aujourd'hui quand on parle d'immigrants, beaucoup de gens s'imagine des personnes de couleurs fonces venuent leur piquer leur job... Personne n'ose dire que la france est le pays industrialis le moins touch par l'immigration (le premier etant le japon...), les immigrants a qui tout le monde jette la pierre etaient des francais pour la plupart... Ceux qui ne l'etaient le revendiquaient car ils ont vcuent dans un pays francais depuis des gnrations... 

La france n'est pas plus une terre accueillante... Les gens qui viennent suivent leurs tudes, rammassent des sous dans des travaux que les francais eux refusent (en exemple, les travailleurs africains qui bossaient dans les abbatoirs dans le finistre) et gnralement repartent dans leur pays aprs quelques annes.

Si la france va mal c'est qu'elle gre mal son argent. On distribue de l'argent a tout va. Ce ne sont pas les ptits mecs du fin fond des cits qui en profitent... Bien souvent l'arnaque est monte par un bon francais bien de souche.  Aux Quebec ou aux US, si tu obtiens une subvention, tu vas avoir des comptes a rendre a un moment donn. En France tu prend l'argent et tu disparais. Personne ne sait ce qu'il devient... C'est CELA le principal problme de la France ! Et oui je sui fire d'etre Francaise ! Je suis fire de cotiser pour aider mon prochain car je me dis que la merde ca peux tomber sur n'importe qui  !

[edit] nicB  : je cherche encore un programme de sarko avec des chiffres a l'appui pour voir comment il va la financer ca campagne ... [/edit]

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Si la france va mal c'est qu'elle gre mal son argent. On distribue de l'argent a tout va. Ce ne sont pas les ptits mecs du fin fond des cits qui en profitent... Bien souvent l'arnaque est monte par un bon francais bien de souche.  Aux Quebec ou aux US, si tu obtiens une subvention, tu vas avoir des comptes a rendre a un moment donn. En France tu prend l'argent et tu disparais. Personne ne sait ce qu'il devient... C'est CELA le principal problme de la France ! Et oui je sui fire d'etre Francaise ! Je suis fire de cotiser pour aider mon prochain car je me dis que la merde ca peux tomber sur n'importe qui  !


Exact, et a, c'est lobbies and C, et pour beaucoup les gens qui tirent la couverture vers eux sans se soucier des autres - rgimes spciaux et compagnie en font partie -.
J'espre qu'un jour il y aura un homme politique qui remettra le systm eentier  plat, et ce qui est sr, c'est que ce ne sera pas Royal, qui aime bien le consensus et la dmagogie.

----------


## fred777888999

> Exact, et a, c'est lobbies and C, et pour beaucoup les gens qui tirent la couverture vers eux sans se soucier des autres - rgimes spciaux et compagnie en font partie -.
> J'espre qu'un jour il y aura un homme politique qui remettra le systm eentier  plat, et ce qui est sr, c'est que ce ne sera pas Royal, qui aime bien le consensus et la dmagogie.


Ni sarko dont le programme se resume a 'J'ai ete aux affaires pendant 5 ans et je n'ai rien fait mais quand je serai president je vais tout faire'... Il faut juste patienter pour les suivants en esperant qu'ils ne seront pas issus du meme moule.

----------


## anitshka

> ce qui est sr, c'est que ce ne sera pas Royal, qui aime bien le consensus et la dmagogie.


je n'ai jamais dis le contraire... Je dis juste qu'a choisir entre 5 ans d'immobilisme et 5 ans qui vont nous envoyer dans le mur, je prfre laisser aux francais le temps de murir leur choix...

Et comme le dis fred777888999 , sarko avait le pouvoir et la capacit de changer les choses en profondeur quand il etait ministre de l'intrieur. Qui pense qu'il sera plus efficace lorsqu'il devra deleguer la tache a quelqu'un d'autre ?

----------


## Vow

> Ah ces musulmans qui viennent piquer le carton plein des Franais





> C'est authentique. Je l'ai entendu de mes oreilles a un discour impartial comme d'hab de Jean Marie...





> +1
> quand je vois le genre de remarque lancer pas Vow ... je me dis qu'en effet la france dcline...


Ne dites pas ce que je n'ai pas dit... Je le prendrais (trs) mal... 
D'autant plus que ces personnes sont tout sauf racistes. Bizarrement, ils ont des amis de toute sorte (diffrence de couleur, de religion, de statut social, ...)  ::roll::  
C'tait juste une constatation de l'poque. Je ne sais pas si a a chang depuis, donc...





> je n'ai jamais dis le contraire... Je dis juste qu'a choisir entre 5 ans d'immobilisme et 5 ans qui vont nous envoyer dans le mur, je prfre laisser aux francais le temps de murir leur choix...


Qui ferait 5 ans d'immobilisme pour toi ?

----------


## anitshka

> Qui ferait 5 ans d'immobilisme pour toi ?


Sgo (cf mon ancien post)

----------


## Vow

Ok merci, c'est bien ce que j'avais compris. Mme si je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi. Chacun ses avis  ::):

----------


## nicB

> *nicB* Pour information, Miss Sego ne sait mme pas que sur son programme c'est du brut (en mme temps, a fait mme pas 100 euros d'augmentation, en enlevant les taxes a fait pas grand chose en plus finalement) et non du net comme elle l'a dit plusieurs fois et comme tu as l'air de le penser.


Oui je sais que c'est du brut.
Mais comme tu dis, les autres candidats, comme besancenot, l'annonce en net. Du coup c'est une occasion de plus pour embrouiller les gens qui pensent effectivement que c'est du net ...




> nicB : je cherche encore un programme de sarko avec des chiffres a l'appui pour voir comment il va la financer ca campagne ...


Tu sais, que a soit sarko ou sgo, tout n'est pas ralisable dans leur programme. Tu n'as pas besoin de me sortir des chiffres.
Ce n'est pas parce que je pense qu'une proposition de sgo est nulle que j'approuve tout le programme de sarko ...




> sarko avait le pouvoir et la capacit de changer les choses en profondeur quand il etait ministre de l'intrieur


On voit les actions de sgo dans sa rgion ...
Et puis ... les "on dit que" et les constatations n'ont jamais t des arguments. On ne sait pas comment a se passait rellement. Si sarko fesait effectivement rien ou si il proposait des changements et qu'on lui disait de la boucler.
Bref, ce genre de dbat ne mnera jamais  rien pour la bonne et simple raison qu'on en sait rien. On voit a d'un oeil extrieur. De plus, je pense que a arrange nos deux candidats car pendant ce temps l il n'y a pas de dbat d'ides.


Sinon, pour l'immobilisme, je pense qu'on en aura de la part des deux candidats.
Une des diffrences c'est que sgo fera du social en plus, "financ" par notre bonne vieille dette. Bien sr, l'augmentation de celle-ci retombera sur le dos du gouvernement de 2012-2017. Un peu comme la situation actuelle de la france qui retombe sur le dos de sarko,  attendre certains. Il est petit mais il a le dos large vous trouvez pas ? Peut tre pour a qu'il fait peur, il est baraqu le bougre.  ::roll::

----------


## fred777888999

=> Wow, dsl, j'ai edite sans lire que tu avais reagi. Mais ce genre d'argument a une odeur deja sentie qui me fait sortir de mes gonds meme si je comprend que ce n'etais pas ton propos.

----------


## Vow

J'accepte bien sr tes excuses. Y a pas de soucis  ::P:  

(et mon pseudo c'est Vow  ::aie::  )

----------


## haltabush

Heu... vous voulez savoir pourquoi j'ai peur de M. Nicolas Sarkozy ? (<autotroll>oui le M., c'est pour viter qu'il me foute en prison... J'aurais peut-tre du dire son Excellence, mais bon</autotroll>)

Il a interdit les rassemblements de plus de 5 personnes sur la voie publique.
Un de ses plus proche conseill est issu de l'extrme droite (Hortefeux, il me semble)
Au niveau international, il dit que la France est orgueilleuse...  ::aie::  Il ajoute mme qu'il se sent tranger dans son propre pays (il se sent tranger, mais il veut tre prsident?!)
Parler de racaille et de krsher, vous trouvez a normal pour un ministre, vous?
Il n'hsite pas  faire pression sur de nombreux mdia via son grand ami Dassault (tiens, le parrain de Chirac a chang de camp?)

bref...

Passons  Mme Royal, maintenant...
Le Smic  1500 brut : il suffit de continuer  indexer le Smic sur l'inflation, dans 5 ans on sera  1500 (d'ailleurs, que M. Sarkozy ne l'ai pas promis signifie automatiquement qu'il ne compte pas augmenter le Smic en fonction de l'inflation... enfin c'est normal pour un libral, je suppose)
Comment pourrait-elle faire tenir un gouvernement sans majorit? Le PS a bnfici du vote utile (j'en fait parti), mais cela n'aura pas lieu aux lgislatives. Entre Bayrou, les diffrentes tendances de l'extrme gauche qui ne veulent pas participer au gouvernement, etc, sa majorit risque d'tre trs, trs instable.

Bon, je pourrais continuer pendant longtemps, mais j'ai le ventre vide  ::aie::

----------


## Vow

Bon apptit  ::P:  

C'est clair, notre cher Sarko fait peur  beaucoup de gens, et comme je l'ai dj dit, Mme Sego en profite...
Par rapport au passage "Parler de racaille et de krsher...", l par contre je n'adopte pas. On dirait que tu as trop regard/cout les mdias. D'o un peu la "haine" des _gens_ contre Sarko d'ailleurs... Il faut se remettre dans le contexte, il ne faut pas penser que lorsqu'il parlait de racaille, c'tait spcialement tous les jeunes des cits (sauf si j'ai mal compris). Pour moi c'tait plus  ceux qui sacageaient. Je pense que il n'aurait pas d s'emporter sur ce coup, qu'il aurait d peser ces mots, mais je pense qu'il tait excd par la situation et pris sur le vif. C'est un homme malgr tout.
As-tu pens  ceux qui se sont fait tabasser pour rien, fait brler les voitures ? Et les transports en commun ? Les locaux de travail ? Ca serait trop simple de dire et penser qu'il faut comprendre ces "jeunes".
Ne pense pas que je suis Pro-Sarko, loin de l. Mais il ne faut pas tre de mauvaise foi, analyser correctement la situation au lieu de se laisser influencer par _je-ne-sais-qui_.

----------


## fred777888999

Remarque, cette racaille, certains veullent les nettoyer, d'autres les envoyer dans des centres militaires. Quand a les eduquer et relever leur niveau de vie, ca semble definitivement hors de propos dans la societe qu'on nous promet. Ou sont passes nos reves, je me le demande bien...

----------


## haltabush

(gnn a va mieux le ventre plein  ::D:  des ptits lgumes avec du jambon de Savoie, ya rien de tel)
Je ne suis pas le dernier  m'tre fait tabasser crois moi (handicap dans un collge de cit =  ::aie::  ), donc j'y ai pens  tous ces gens...
Je maintiens pourtant. Plutt que de chercher  les "krcheriser", il aurait au moins d remplacer sa phrase par "envoyer ces trublions en camps de redressement". C'est nettement  plus "classe"  ::P:  Plus srieusement, il oubli compltement que son but devrait tre d'essayer de corriger ces jeunes, quitte  refaire leur ducation de 0 en prison. Non, au lieu de a, il veut les "krcheriser", on ignore d'ailleurs toujours ce qu'il entendait par l.
Quand tu dis qu'il a agit sur un coup de nerf, je le crois aussi. Pourtant, quelques jours aprs, il annonait avec un grand sourire : "le mot 'racaille' tait sans doute un peu faible". 

Quelque chose qui n'a pas grand chose  voir, mais qui pourtant mrite qu'on en parle : que croyez vous qu'il se passera dans ces cits (qui sont loin d'avoir t karchriss, a a juste jet un peu plus d'huile sur le feu) si M. Sarkozy est lu?



edit poru rpondre  Fred: Royal parle de rducation, il me semble, qui sera ventuellement encadre par des militaires si c'est ncessaire.

----------


## souviron34

> .... 
> Non, au lieu de a, il veut les "krcheriser", on ignore d'ailleurs toujours ce qu'il entendait par l.


ce qu'on n'a pas voulu lui faire dire : si tu revois l'extrait en entier, c'tait des gens habitants dans l'immeuble qui lui ont dit " il faudrait nettoyer tout a", car tous leurs murs et leur cage d'escalier taient rempli de tags (et leurs botes aux lettres dfonces)(_on l'entend dans l'extrait, qu'on a vu plusieurs fois  la tl_).

Et donc il a dit "oui il faudrait karchriser tout a".

Et, mme si il est vident qu'il pensait plus loin, la rponse tait une rponse _dans le contexte_, et les mdias en on fait une "petite phrase".




> Quelque chose qui n'a pas grand chose  voir, mais qui pourtant mrite qu'on en parle : que croyez vous qu'il se passera dans ces cits (qui sont loin d'avoir t karchriss, a a juste jet un peu plus d'huile sur le feu) si M. Sarkozy est lu?


Et que crois-tu qu'il se passera dans ces mmes cits quand tous les jeunes qui se sont mobiliss et se sont dplacs pour aller voter pour elle verront que dans 5 ans rien n'aura chang, puisqu'on ne voudra pas s'attaquer de front au problme , si c'est elle qui est lue ????  Je rappelle encore que le Pen a fait 18% en 2002 aprs 5 ans de Jospin.... 

Bref, moi j'tais plutt pour Bayrou, mais l je dois dire il n'y en aucun des 2 qui m'attire, et pour lequel je crois qu'il changera quelque chose...  ::cry::

----------


## bidou

> Bref, moi j'tais plutt pour Bayrou, mais l je dois dire il n'y en aucun des 2 qui m'attire, et pour lequel je crois qu'il changera quelque chose...


Je partage assez cette opinion. Surtout quand on voit la soire lectorale avec d'un cot tous les anciens ministres raffarin/ villepin et de l'autre tous les anciens ministres de Jospin, on se dit que le changement n'est pas pour tout de suite  ::triste::

----------


## the_ugly

> Je partage assez cette opinion. Surtout quand on voit la soire lectorale avec d'un cot tous les anciens ministres raffarin/ villepin et de l'autre tous les anciens ministres de Jospin, on se dit que le changement n'est pas pour tout de suite


C'est sr qu'avec l'ancien ministre Bayrou il y en aurait eu du changement  ::roll::  

Le seul parti qui serait un vritable changement serait un parti extrmiste.

----------


## Katyucha

> Le seul parti qui serait un vritable changement serait un parti extrmiste.


Sauf ca serait nos derniers votes ....

----------


## bidou

> C'est sr qu'avec l'ancien ministre Bayrou il y en aurait eu du changement  
> 
> Le seul parti qui serait un vritable changement serait un parti extrmiste.


qui il y avait comme ancien ministre dans le staff de bayrou ?  ::koi::

----------


## fnobb

> Sauf ca serait nos derniers votes ....


Ca au moin ce serait du changement  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> qui il y avait comme ancien ministre dans le staff de bayrou ?


C'est aussi a son pb, il n'y a personne dans son staff que l'on connaisse  ::(:

----------


## souviron34

et surtout :

en 81, on disait "30 ans de droite, a suffit". Donc on avait dit "la situation c'est la faute aux prcdents".
En 86, Chirac est pass (a t lu) parce qu'il avait dit "la situation c'est la faute  la gauche".
En 88 Mitterand est pass parce qu'on avait dit "la situation c'est la faute  la droite".
En 93 Balladur est pass parce qu'on a dit "la situation c'est la faute  la gauche".
En 97 Jospin est pass parce qu'on a dit "la situation c'est la faute  la droite"
En 2002, Chirac (et l'assemble) est pass parce qu'on a dit "la situation c'est la faute  la gauche".
Et en 2007, si c'est la droite, on dit "ils taient l", si c'est la gauche, eh bien ils y taient aussi...

Ca vous semble pas sans issue ce rejet strile ?????????????????


 ::aie::

----------


## dirty_boy

> Ca va tre du n'importe quoi cette fin d'lection.
> 
> Pendant 2 semaines on risque d'avoir du "t'es un vilain ! - non c'est toi !" ... Et les gens n'ont pas l'air de s'en plaindre.


"miroir", "c'est c'ui qui dit qui est", "c'est toi le vilain! pas le droit de retoucher son pre"...

----------


## bidou

> C'est aussi a son pb, il n'y a personne dans son staff que l'on connaisse


En partant de ce principe la, on est condamn  garder toujours les mmes

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> En partant de ce principe la, on est condamn  garder toujours les mmes


Non, il suffirait qu'on les voit un peu plus pendant la campagne.

----------


## Vow

> Remarque, cette racaille, certains veullent les nettoyer, d'autres les envoyer dans des centres militaires. Quand a les eduquer et relever leur niveau de vie, ca semble definitivement hors de propos dans la societe qu'on nous promet. Ou sont passes nos reves, je me le demande bien...


Disons qu'il ne faut pas non plus rejeter la faute non plus sur la socit, le niveau de vie. A 18 ans, on est majeur, on est adulte, on ne devrait pas faire ce genre de conneries. Et avec un peu de bon sens,  15 ans non plus.
Dire qu'on habite dans des _cits_ n'est pas une excuse, j'ai pleins de copains (et amis) qui s'en sont sortis en tant dans cette situation, mme parfois pire (un copain dont la mre veuve avait un petit emploi et deux autres enfants, un ami dont la mre clibataire tait au chmage). 
Ces gens qui se disent victimes deviennent agresseurs et pour moi, c'est pire que tout, et mme impardonnable.
L'ide des centres militaires est bonne d'aprs moi, puisqu'il s'agirait de rduquer ces gens, les calmer, leur faire changer les ides aussi.


Voir les dfinitions de Racaille... D'aprs moi a voulait dire "Dlinquants". Puis franchement, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de gnant en ce terme : entre eux, ils s'appellent parfois comme a ?!





> Bref, moi j'tais plutt pour Bayrou, mais l je dois dire il n'y en aucun des 2 qui m'attire, et pour lequel je crois qu'il changera quelque chose...





> Je partage assez cette opinion. Surtout quand on voit la soire lectorale avec d'un cot tous les anciens ministres raffarin/ villepin et de l'autre tous les anciens ministres de Jospin, on se dit que le changement n'est pas pour tout de suite


Tout comme vous (mme si j'ai hsit), et franchement cette lection m'a du... Je l'ai dj dit  ::P:  





> Le seul parti qui serait un vritable changement serait un parti extrmiste.


C'est clair qu'il y en aurait  ::aie::  
Mais a serait pas un changement positif...


*Miles* Pour moi, faire campagne, ce n'est pas tre le plus mdiatis... Et franchement je n'ai pas envie d'en arriver au stade des Etats-Unis (apparemment c'est dans l'idologie de Sarko...)

----------


## yann2

Salut




> Voir les dfinitions de Racaille... D'aprs moi a voulait dire "Dlinquants". Puis franchement, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de gnant en ce terme : entre eux, ils s'appellent parfois comme a ?!


 ::mouarf::  Tu ne trouves pas a scandaleux ??? Tu donnes une dfinition qui montre clairement que Sarko n'aurait jamais d utiliser ce terme.




> Racaille : terme *pjoratif*servant  dsigner et  *dnigrer* une personne ou une catgorie sociale, souvent la frange *mprisable* d'un groupe.


Il commence bien son futur mandat.

Est-ce vraiment ce qu'on attend d'un prsident ? Dnigrer ? Mpriser ?




> Le seul parti qui serait un vritable changement serait un parti extrmiste.


Je commence  croire que si Sarko est prsident a jouera en la faveur des rvolutionnaires d'extrme gauche. Il flirte avec les limites de l'acceptable, un seul petit cart lui serait fatal.

bisous.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> et surtout :
> 
> en 81, on disait "30 ans de droite, a suffit". Donc on avait dit "la situation c'est la faute aux prcdents".
> En 86, Chirac est pass (a t lu) parce qu'il avait dit "la situation c'est la faute  la gauche".
> En 88 Mitterand est pass parce qu'on avait dit "la situation c'est la faute  la droite".
> En 93 Balladur est pass parce qu'on a dit "la situation c'est la faute  la gauche".
> En 97 Jospin est pass parce qu'on a dit "la situation c'est la faute  la droite"
> En 2002, Chirac (et l'assemble) est pass parce qu'on a dit "la situation c'est la faute  la gauche".
> Et en 2007, si c'est la droite, on dit "ils taient l", si c'est la gauche, eh bien ils y taient aussi...
> ...



oui mais c'est pas de notre faute  ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse2::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

yann2 > le terme n'a pas t employ en premier par Sarko, mais par un habitant qui lui a pos une question, comme a a t soulign juste avant. Quand tu discutes avec qqn, tu reprends ses termes, t'as jamais remarqu ?

----------


## Vow

*Miles* Oui en effet !





> Salut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Vow
> 
> ...


Euh... Comment appellerais-tu des gars qui saccagent tout, qui brlent ta bagnole et en plus qui te tabassent ?

----------


## sovitec

> yann2 > le terme n'a pas t employ en premier par Sarko, mais par un habitant qui lui a pos une question, comme a a t soulign juste avant. Quand tu discutes avec qqn, tu reprends ses termes, t'as jamais remarqu ?


Sauf que Sarkozy a rutilis ce terme dans certaines interview. C'est d'ailleurs une des choses qui me font peur chez lui : il essaye souvent de justifier ces erreurs plutt que de les admettre. Personne n'est  l'abri d'un mot maladroit, mais s'obstiner  penser que l'on a toujours raison contre les autres n'est pas une attitude que j'attends d'un prsident de la Rpublique. Je pense que c'est aussi cette attitude qui fait que beaucoup le compare  Georges W. Bush surtout connu en France pour son obstination  nier ce qui devenait de plus en plus une vidence dans la guerre d'Irak (intervention que Nicolas Sarkozy tait un des rares hommes politiques franais  soutenir d'ailleurs).

----------


## nicB

> Sauf que Sarkozy a rutilis ce terme dans certaines interview.


Et alors ? On n'appel pas un chat un chien ? 
Bon bah ces personnes sont des racailles, donc il les appel comme a.
C'est quoi cette socit d'hypocrites qui lui reproche a ? 




> C'est d'ailleurs une des choses qui me font peur chez lui : il essaye souvent de justifier ces erreurs plutt que de les admettre. Personne n'est  l'abri d'un mot maladroit, mais s'obstiner  penser que l'on a toujours raison contre les autres n'est pas une attitude que j'attends d'un prsident de la Rpublique.


Et tu crois que sgo est mieux ?
Son nouveau mot "bravitude", on peut pas dire qu'elle ne l'a pas dfendu il me semble...
Les mdias font une fixation sur la personnalit de sarko (a plait aux gens), mais quid de celle de sgo ? Ce que je lis sur elle c'est vraiment pas mieux que ce que je lis de sarko.

Bref, tant ANTI anti-sarko, je ne vais pas m'attarder dans ce dbat qui ne mnera  rien. Ca ne veut pas dire que je suis pro-sarko...

----------


## the_ugly

> *Miles* Oui en effet !
> 
> 
> Euh... Comment appellerais-tu des gars qui saccagent tout, qui brlent ta bagnole et en plus qui te tabassent ?


des victimes de racisme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sovitec

> Et alors ? On n'appel pas un chat un chien ? 
> Bon bah ces personnes sont des racailles, donc il les appel comme a.
> C'est quoi cette socit d'hypocrites qui lui reproche a ?


Si tu relis le message tu verras que je critique surtout la ligne de dfense de la personne  qui je rponds.




> Et tu crois que sgo est mieux ?
> Son nouveau mot "bravitude", on peut pas dire qu'elle ne l'a pas dfendu il me semble...
> Les mdias font une fixation sur la personnalit de sarko (a plait aux gens), mais quid de celle de sgo ? Ce que je lis sur elle c'est vraiment pas mieux que ce que je lis de sarko.
> 
> Bref, tant ANTI anti-sarko, je ne vais pas m'attarder dans ce dbat qui ne mnera  rien. Ca ne veut pas dire que je suis pro-sarko...


Je ne suis pas pro Sgo non plus. La polmique sur la bravitude est tellement dbile que je n'y reviendrais pas, mais sa justification sur la justice chinoise m'a aussi mis mal  l'aise.

Aprs il est difficile de nier que Nicolas Sarkozy a provoqu chez toute une frange de la population un fort sentiment de rejet peu propice  un climat apais en France. Et vouloir rejeter toute la faute sur les mdias est un peu facile.

----------


## souviron34

> ...
> Aprs il est difficile de nier que Nicolas Sarkozy a provoqu chez toute une frange de la population un fort sentiment de rejet peu propice  un climat apais en France. Et vouloir rejeter toute la faute sur les mdias est un peu facile.



Je ne crois pas que ce soit les mdias en tant que tels. Cela a t la gauche, qui a fait le mme chose avec le CPE, les sans-papiers, les sans-logis, Cachan, etc.....

Et la droite a fait pareil avec le bravitude...

Bref on est dans une socit o la politique n'est plus de dfendre des ides, mais de sortir des bouts de phrase de leur contexte pour dire "bouh !! l'autre qu'il est vilain"... On devient amricain... 

Et d'ailleurs, j'ai peur.. Quand on voit le dbat Chirac/Miterrand, ben a c'tait du haut vol : vicieux, mais subtil et duqu.... Bref, politique.

Maintenant c'est de la "politiciennerie"... Et a n'avantage ni un ct ni l'autre..

Il faut faire feu de tout bois, mais pas d'une manire politique. D'une manire qui fait que les mdias se jettent dessus... Et que les crdules croient ce qu'on leur dit...

Bref, (et je l'ai constat ailleurs), et c'est pareil pour la cigarette etc.., on russit l o les dictateurs ont chous, parce qu'ils ont voulu le faire par la force. L, une 'tite campagne de presse, et tout le monde suit aveuglment ce qui se dit...

a me dsole.. Et me donne envie d'aller cultiver des papayes dans une paillote au bord d'une cte dserte...

----------


## nicB

> sa justification sur la justice chinoise m'a aussi mis mal  l'aise.


A ce propos, je prfre tre gouvern par une personne qui est ttu plutt qu'une personne qui va sortir des neries (qui peuvent tre trs grave) plus grosses qu'elle.
D'ailleurs, avec nos deux candidats, on peut craindre l'accident diplomatique (chacun avec ses mthodes).  ::aie::  




> Aprs il est difficile de nier que Nicolas Sarkozy a provoqu chez toute une frange de la population un fort sentiment de rejet peu propice  un climat apais en France.


Je ne le nie pas. Par contre, quand je demande  quelqu'un pourquoi il n'aime pas (ou  peur de) sarko, je n'ai jamais d'arguments valables... Ou alors a s'applique galement  bon nombre de personnage politique, dont sgo.




> Et vouloir rejeter toute la faute sur les mdias est un peu facile.


Ca tombe bien, je n'ai jamais fait a.
C'est une habitude chez les gens de la gauche de faire comme les politiciens du PS, c'est  dire dformer tout ce que les autres disent ? (Voir mme inventer). C'est pour viter de parler d'autre chose ? Simples questions, mais je n'attends pas de rponses.


Enfin bref, c'est un peu le brans le bas de combat pour trouver une quantit de choses  redire sur sarko. Faudrait passer  autre chose un jour, et avant le 2nd tour, a serait bien.


Edit
----



> Et d'ailleurs, j'ai peur.. Quand on voit le dbat Chirac/Miterrand, ben a c'tait du haut vol : vicieux, mais subtil et duqu.... Bref, politique.


Tu as vu a sur TF1 hier soir ?  ::mouarf::  
Je partage ton opinion l dessus.
D'ailleurs, on remonte dans l'opinion dans amricains (voir lemonde) car on s'intresse  la personnalit des candidats plutt qu' leur ides.  ::roll::

----------


## GrandFather

> Bref, (et je l'ai constat ailleurs), et c'est pareil pour la cigarette etc.., on russit l o les dictateurs ont chous, parce qu'ils ont voulu le faire par la force. L, une 'tite campagne de presse, et tout le monde suit aveuglment ce qui se dit...


Ben voyons, les franais sont des veaux, ils se laissent manipuler facilement, etc. on entend cela  chaque lection, a devient monotone... Pour la cigarette, monte un lobby des fumeurs, c'est la dernire tendance en politique...  ::mouarf::  



> a me dsole.. Et me donne envie d'aller cultiver des papayes dans une paillote au bord d'une cte dserte...


H, les papayers a ne pousse pas sur les plages... Et puis les paillotes c'est facilement inflammable, attention aux mgots mal teints.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sovitec

> Ca tombe bien, je n'ai jamais fait a.
> C'est une habitude chez les gens de la gauche de faire comme les politiciens du PS, c'est  dire dformer tout ce que les autres disent ? (Voir mme inventer). C'est pour viter de parler d'autre chose ? Simples questions, mais je n'attends pas de rponses.


Comment alors fallait-il comprendre le "Les mdias font une fixation sur la personnalit de sarko (a plait aux gens)" ?

----------


## richard

Je voterai "Sgo" sans aucune illusion ... hlas ! Surtout parce que je ne veux d'une socit sous haute surveillance, flique et expose aux butalits policires qui malheureusement, n'ont fait que crote depuis que Sarkosy est au ministre de l'intrieur (et cela, c'est vrifiable, ce n'est pas juste une impression cf la dcision rcente de ficher tous les internautes et de rendre toutes les donnes les concernant librement accessibles par le ministre de l'intrieur sans qu'un juge puisse cotrler l'utilisation qui en est faite). 

Les flics et les RG partout dans le X ce n'est pas une illusion non plus, il est vident qu'un homme politique doit veiller  sa scurit, mais le dlire paranoaque et le flicage permanent ce n'est pas ma tasse de th. 

  Enfin, Sgolne c'est vraiment par dfaut parce que voter blanc ne me semble pas trs utile. Comme Bayrou n'est plus l, alors c'est une "Bayrou de secours"  ::):

----------


## the_ugly

> Je voterai "Sgo" sans aucune illusion ... hlas ! Surtout parce que je ne veux d'une socit sous haute surveillance, flique et expose aux butalits policires qui malheureusement, n'ont fait que crote depuis que Sarkosy est au ministre de l'intrieur (et cela, c'est vrifiable, ce n'est pas juste une impression cf la dcision rcente de ficher tous les internautes et de rendre toutes les donnes les concernant librement accessibles par le ministre de l'intrieur sans qu'un juge puisse cotrler l'utilisation qui en est faite). 
> 
> Les flics et les RG partout dans le X ce n'est pas une illusion non plus, il est vident qu'un homme politique doit veiller  sa scurit, mais le dlire paranoaque et le flicage permanent ce n'est pas ma tasse de th.


Si tu n'as rien  te reprocher je ne vois pas o est le problme.

----------


## haltabush

Heu, tu ne vois pas o est le problme?
Attend je t'explique!

1) M. Sarkozy va avoir le pouvoir (enfin lui et sa majorit). Il aura donc la possibilit de changer les lois pour qu'il ai quelque chose  se reprocher!
2) Ca coute cher, le flicage
3) M. Sarkozy a dj t ministre de l'Intrieur, et sa priorit tait la scurit. Le flicage qu'il a impos  eu l'efficacit que l'on sait (meutes, bavures diverses, policiers bourrs qui jouent  la roulette russe au commissariat  Nantes -il y a eu un mort- etc)


Enfin j'espre qu'il n'ira pas jusqu' imposer sa propre loi comme le suggre le 1er point, mais reconnais au moins que c'est dangereux pour nos liberts. Tu as lu Orwell?


edit : j'ai t un peu virulent, dsol.

----------


## al1_24

Qui souhaite voter pour quelqu'un qui veut supprimer le ministre de la culture et transfrer le budget de la recherche aux entreprises prives ?

----------


## nicB

> Comment alors fallait-il comprendre le "Les mdias font une fixation sur la personnalit de sarko (a plait aux gens)" ?


Ca ne veut pas dire que je rejette la faute sur les mdias... Ils ont leur part de responsabilit, c'est tout.




> 3) M. Sarkozy a dj t ministre de l'Intrieur, et sa priorit tait la scurit. Le flicage qu'il a impos  eu l'efficacit que l'on sait (meutes, bavures diverses, *policiers bourrs qui jouent  la roulette russe au commissariat  Nantes* -il y a eu un mort- etc)


Ca c'est quand mme bien ridicule : rendre sarko responsable des flics qui font les cons. Vraiment top.
Sarko s'est occup de la scurit car a faisait justement parti de son rle.

Et pour les meutes, sarko ou pas, il y en aurait eu si on essayait de s'attaquer au problme de la dlinquance. Tu t'y serais prit comment face  tout a ? Expliques nous un peu, au lieu de critiquer. Tu dois avoir d'excellentes solutions.

----------


## bidou

> Si tu n'as rien  te reprocher je ne vois pas o est le problme.


La libert peut tre, mais c'est vrai que c'est ringard comme concept

----------


## the_ugly

> Heu, tu ne vois pas o est le problme?
> Attend je t'explique!
> 
> 1) M. Sarkozy va avoir le pouvoir (enfin lui et sa majorit). Il aura donc la possibilit de changer les lois pour qu'il ai quelque chose  se reprocher!
> 2) Ca coute cher, le flicage
> 3) M. Sarkozy a dj t ministre de l'Intrieur, et sa priorit tait la scurit. Le flicage qu'il a impos  eu l'efficacit que l'on sait (meutes, bavures diverses, policiers bourrs qui jouent  la roulette russe au commissariat  Nantes -il y a eu un mort- etc)
> 
> 
> Enfin j'espre qu'il n'ira pas jusqu' imposer sa propre loi comme le suggre le 1er point, mais reconnais au moins que c'est dangereux pour nos liberts. Tu as lu Orwell?


Non je n'ai pas lu Orwell, mais l'augmentation du flicage je trouve que cela va de paire avec le manque d'ducation qui augmente  une vitesse fulgurante. Avant un gamin qui manquait de respect  son prof  l'cole il se prenait une baffe du prof et en rentrant chez lui son pre lui en collait une deuxime. A force il a finit par se rendre compte de ce qui tait bien et ce qui tait mal.
Aujourd'hui il n'y a plus que les flics pour apprendre le respect aux jeunes, c'est triste mais c'est un constat.

La punition est la meilleure prvention qui puisse exister. Par exemple sur le racket, tu peux passer autant de videos que tu voudras  des ados o ils verront des scnes trash, pour certains au mieux ils seront indiffrents au pire ils seront exploss de rire. Le rsultat c'est que la vido aura t compltement inutile. Par contre, passe une vido o tu montres des racketteurs qui vont se retrouver en taule  vivre  3 dans 10 mtres carrs avec 1 heure de sortie par jour, leurs tmoignages o ils diraient : "si j'avais su j'aurai t moins con,etc", l a aura un impact positif.

----------


## sovitec

> Ca c'est quand mme bien ridicule : rendre sarko responsable des flics qui font les cons. Vraiment top.


Ce n'est pas si ridicule, les statistiques montrent qu' chaque fois qu'on choisit l'option du tous scurit (Pasqua et Sarkozy en France, Giuliani  New-York...) le nombre de bavures fait un bond.

----------


## the_ugly

> La libert peut tre, mais c'est vrai que c'est ringard comme concept


Quelle libert?
Tant que tu ne fais de mal  personne, tu es libre de tes mouvements et mme d'exposer tes ides.
Alors le flicage, en quoi  a gne la libert? A part la libert de nuire aux autres?

La libert des uns s'arrte l o commence celle des autres. Il ne faudrait pas l'oublier.

----------


## bidou

> Quelle libert?
> Tant que tu ne fais de mal  personne, tu es libre de tes mouvements et mme d'exposer tes ides.
> Alors le flicage, en quoi  a gne la libert? A part la libert de nuire aux autres?
> 
> La libert des uns s'arrte l o commence celle des autres. Il ne faudrait pas l'oublier.


Je peux aussi vouloir la libert de vivre avec trois femmes en mme temps sans que personne ne soit au courant, ou avoir la volont d'utiliser mon ordinateur pour mes ides politiques sans que les RG soit amens  les connaitre ncessairement, parce qu'en l'tat c'est ca la libert...

----------


## the_ugly

> *Je peux aussi vouloir la libert de vivre avec trois femmes en mme temps*


 ::aie::  

Yeaaahhh, c'est ce genre de libert que tu dfends?

Egosme, individualisme, irrespect total envers autrui. Un pur produit de l'poque.

Les RG pourraient connatre tes opinions politiques. Et alors? O est l'atteinte  la libert?

----------


## Vow

"On ne peut pas juger sans connatre le contexte"  ::roll::

----------


## bidou

> Yeaaahhh, c'est ce genre de libert que tu dfends?
> 
> Egosme, individualisme, irrespect total envers autrui. Un pur produit de l'poque.


Et alors, je suis libre de faire ce que je veux tant que je respecte la loi, et je me tamponne du jugement moral des grenouilles de bnitiers...

----------


## the_ugly

> Et alors, je suis libre de faire ce que je veux tant que je respecte la loi, et je me tamponne du jugement moral des grenouilles de bnitiers...


Et aprs a va critiquer Sarkozy...

Ta vision dcadente de ce que devrait tre la socit franaise me fait 1000 fois plus peur que lui.

----------


## haltabush

> Aujourd'hui il n'y a plus que les flics pour apprendre le respect aux jeunes, c'est triste mais c'est un constat.


Ecoute, en ce qui me concerne, j'ai pass 1 nuit une fois au commissariat -je ne m'attarderais pas sur les raisons  ::aie::  - mais je ne peux que te dire une chose : les policiers ne nous apprenne pas le respect... Quand il te mettent de petites claques, qu'ils t'insultent, qu'ils te font te mettre  poil et mettre  genou devant 10 personnes pour regarder si tu as quelque chose dans ton c** (je n'tais pas l pour la drogue pourtant), tu crois que a apprend le respect? Je sais bien ce que tu va me dire, c'est illgal blablabla, mais dans notre beau pays, il se trouve que la police n'est pas aussi exemplaire qu'elle le devrait. Nous avons d'ailleurs t pingl par le conseil de l'Europe  ce sujet il y a quelques annes.




> Avant un gamin qui manquait de respect  son prof  l'cole il se prenait une baffe du prof et en rentrant chez lui son pre lui en collait une deuxime.


Pas faux a par contre.




> Non je n'ai pas lu Orwell, mais l'augmentation du flicage je trouve que cela va de paire avec le manque d'ducation qui augmente  une vitesse fulgurante.


<megatrollpasbien>Normal, faut bien trouver du boulot aux imbciles!</megatrollpasbien>

----------


## anasama

> Quelle libert?
> Tant que tu ne fais de mal  personne, tu es libre de tes mouvements et mme d'exposer tes ides.
> Alors le flicage, en quoi  a gne la libert? A part la libert de nuire aux autres?
> 
> La libert des uns s'arrte l o commence celle des autres. Il ne faudrait pas l'oublier.


Comme dit prcdemment (au sujet des petites colres de Sarkozy), ce n'est qu'un homme, et donc il peut aussi faire des erreurs. Et bien c'est la mme chose pour tout le monde.

Mais si on accroit le flicage,  la moindre petite erreur "humaine", on se fera reprer et punir plus ou moins svrement (mme si on n'a fait de mal  personne). 

Bon, on peut se dire en toute logique que les petits carts seront punis faiblement, mais ce n'est pas forcment la logique qui entre en compte dans la rdaction des textes de lois (ni dans les ractions des gens).

Ensuite, pour faciliter le flicage, il peut y avoir l'instauration d'une politique de dlation, et l, il suffit d'avoir un bon ennemi pour tre appel au poste assez souvent (pour des choses qu'on a fait ou pas d'ailleurs).

Enfin, on a TOUS quelque chose  se reprocher, mme si c'est presque rien ou/et que a s'est pass il y a longtemps (rentrer chez soi  pied bourr aprs une soire arose, se garer en double file pour acheter sa baguette, etc)

----------


## bidou

> Et aprs a va critiquer Sarkozy...
> 
> Ta vision dcadente de ce que devrait tre la socit franaise me fait 1000 fois plus peur que lui.


La libert est donc une vision dcadente de la socit, je me disais aussi. C'est vrai que le libert est nfaste, d'ailleurs le KGB et la Gestapo ont bien montr par le pass tout l'intrt du flicage pour obtenir une socit plus pure  ::mouarf::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Et alors, je suis libre de faire ce que je veux tant que je respecte la loi, et je me tamponne du jugement moral des grenouilles de bnitiers...


du moment que tu n'es pas mari avec, tu peux, et encore.
Je crois que l'interdiction de la polygamie n'est pas due  la droite, mais  Jospin, c'est donc trs trs rcent.

----------


## GrandFather

> Les RG pourraient connatre tes opinions politiques. Et alors? O est l'atteinte  la libert?


Le problme ? A ton avis, pourquoi dans une lection le vote se fait-il  bulletin secret ?

----------


## the_ugly

> La libert est donc une vision dcadente de la socit, je me disais aussi. C'est vrai que le libert est nfaste, d'ailleurs le KGB et la Gestapo ont bien montr par le pass tout l'intrt du flicage pour obtenir une socit plus pure


Arrte de troller deux minutes, si on suit ton raisonnement un violeur pourrait trs bien invoquer la libert de tremper sa nouille ou son droit  l'amour et que sais-je encore. Les esclaves qui sont logs et nourris pourraient invoquer leur libert d'tre esclaves au lieu de se retrouver  la rue (le coup des trois femmes pour un seul homme y ressemble d'ailleurs).





> Le problme ? A ton avis, pourquoi dans une lection le vote se fait-il  bulletin secret ?


Pour viter que des idiots viennent fracasser ta boutique si tu votes  droite?

----------


## sovitec

> Je crois que l'interdiction de la polygamie n'est pas due  la droite, mais  Jospin, c'est donc trs trs rcent.


Pas du tout. La polygamie a toujours t interdite en France. En 1980 (sous Giscard) le regroupement familiale a t autoris pour les familles polygames. En 1993 (sous Balladur) ce regroupement familiale a t  nouveau interdit. La loi passe en 2000 sous Jospin accordait seulement le renouvellement des cartes de sjour aux membres des familles polygames arrivs avant 1993. Mais bon, on s'loigne du dbat.

----------


## haltabush

> Les esclaves qui sont logs et nourris pourraient invoquer leur libert d'tre esclaves au lieu de se retrouver  la rue


En effet, si tel est leur choix, ils en ont le droit tant que le maitre ne fait rien d'illgal (ce qui est peu probable dans ce cas, faut aussi respecter le code du travail ^^ )



> Le problme ? A ton avis, pourquoi dans une lection le vote se fait-il  bulletin secret ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Pour viter que des idiots viennent fracasser ta boutique si tu votes  droite?


Tu devrais te rendre compte que la dmocratie est fragile; le bulletin secret est une condition indispensable du respect de la dmocratie.

edit : la page 12 a t crite entirement en 47 minutes  ::aie::

----------


## GrandFather

> Pour viter que des idiots viennent fracasser ta boutique si tu votes  droite?


 ::mouarf2::  je sais que du ct de Sarkozy en ce moment la mode est  la "calimrisation", mais l a atteint des sommets !

Non, tout simplement pour que le choix individuel ne soit pas soumis  la pression du groupe. Et respecter un certain espace de libert de pense face  l'autorit de l'tat est primordial, au cas o un dirigeant, outrepassant son pouvoir, utiliserait les services rgaliens pour faire pression sur ceux qui ne partagent pas ses convictions politiques, morales ou religieuses.

----------


## Invit

D'ailleurs Mr Sarkozy a-t-il pens  envoyer un chque  la socit Karcher (R)(TM) pour avoir utilis leur nom sans autorisation pralable ?

----------


## bidou

> Arrte de troller deux minutes, si on suit ton raisonnement un violeur pourrait trs bien invoquer la libert de tremper sa nouille ou son droit  l'amour et que sais-je encore. Les esclaves qui sont logs et nourris pourraient invoquer leur libert d'tre esclaves au lieu de se retrouver  la rue (le coup des trois femmes pour un seul homme y ressemble d'ailleurs).


Parce que tu penses que le viol et l'esclavage sont autoriss par la loi... :8O:  

Et c'est moi qui trolle, videmment  ::roll::  

J'ai peur que tu ai un peu de mal  diffrencier la loi (c'est  dire les rgles de la socit) et la morale (c'est  dire les rgles que tu te fixe)

----------


## Vld44

bon on ferme le sujet l a ne rime plus  rien.

----------


## GrandFather

> bon on ferme le sujet l a ne rime plus  rien.


Et puis quoi, encore ? Derrire un programme lectoral il y a un projet de socit, a ne se limite pas  savoir si le SMIC  1500 est net ou brut, il est donc normal et sain d'en discuter. Bon aprs chacun fait comme il peut, avec les arguments qu'il a...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Vow

... Sauf si on s'loigne trop du sujet initial.


D'ailleurs, prfrez-vous voter par rapport  un programme lectoral ou  la tte du "client" ?

----------


## GrandFather

> ... Sauf si on s'loigne trop du sujet initial.


Donner son intention de vote sans expliquer pourquoi n'aurait que peu d'intrt. Pour un sondage, il vaut mieux faire confiance  IPSOS ou  la SOFRES (TNS Sofres maintenant). Maintenant, certaines opinions paraissent plus construites que d'autres...



> D'ailleurs, prfrez-vous voter par rapport  un programme lectoral ou  la tte du "client" ?


Le programme est videmment le plus important, maintenant dans une lection au suffrage direct dire que la personnalit du candidat ne rentre pas en ligne de compte serait illusoire...

----------


## Invit

> ... Sauf si on s'loigne trop du sujet initial.
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs, prfrez-vous voter par rapport  un programme lectoral ou  la tte du "client" ?


Le programme. Et cette fois, je prendrais des notes, pour voir ce qui a t fait par rapport  ce qui a t promis.

----------


## haltabush

Pour rpondre clairement, simplement et rapidement  ta question, Vow, pour ma part je choisis de voter d'aprs ce que nos candidats ont dj accompli. Pour Sgolne Royal, il faut bien avouer qu'on ne sait pas grand chose, si ce n'est que sa rgion se porte trs bien ( ma connaissance, si vous avez des infos je suis tout oue).
Je ne m'occupe pas du programme des candidats mme si je m'y intresse (ils n'appliqueront que ce qu'ils pourront, c'est  dire probablement pas grand chose, pour l'un comme pour l'autre), et encore moins de leur tte (quoique tant qu' choisir, Mme Royal est plutt bien conserve  ::mouarf::  ).

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Pour Sgolne Royal, il faut bien avouer qu'on ne sait pas grand chose, si ce n'est que sa rgion se porte trs bien ( ma connaissance, si vous avez des infos je suis tout oue).


A ta connaissance, et d'aprs d'autres c'est une vraie catastrophe (impts, gestion, ...)

----------


## GrandFather

> Le programme. Et cette fois, je prendrais des notes, pour voir ce qui a t fait par rapport  ce qui a t promis.


Pas la peine de noter, conserve les professions de foi. Drle de nom pour des documents qui final deviennent souvent des preuves  charge...  ::mouarf::

----------


## bidou

> [Message qui va pas rester longtemps]
> C'est vrai que souvent elle me fait penser  une morte-vivante  
> [/Message qui va pas rester longtemps]


Comment disais tu tout  l'heure, "irrespect total envers autrui", je vois que ca ne te dranges pas tant que a...
Surement que c'est le dbut de la dcadence  ::lol::

----------


## haltabush

> A ta connaissance, et d'aprs d'autres c'est une vraie catastrophe (impts, gestion, ...)


2-3 arguments ? Qui sont les "autres"?

----------


## Invit

> Comment disais tu tout  l'heure, "irrespect total envers autrui", je vois que ca ne te dranges pas tant que a...
> Surement que c'est le dbut de la dcadence


Silence, mcrant qui vit dans le stupre et la luxure  ::aie::

----------


## bidou

> A ta connaissance, et d'aprs d'autres c'est une vraie catastrophe (impts, gestion, ...)


Comme elle arrive en tte dans sa rgion aux prsidentielles, il faut croire que les gens ne sont pas si mcontents que cela

----------


## souviron34

> Pas la peine de noter, conserve les professions de foi. Drle de nom pour des documents qui final deviennent souvent des preuves  charge...


 ::mouarf::   :;):   et qui sous-entend que c'est plus du domaine de la croyance que des faits....  ::?:

----------


## bidou

> Silence, mcrant qui vit dans le stupre et la luxure


non monsieur, c'est juste que je suis Raelien pratiquant  ::aie::

----------


## GrandFather

> A ta connaissance, et d'aprs d'autres c'est une vraie catastrophe (impts, gestion, ...)


A ce qu'il me semble, elle est en tte des rsultats du vote de sa rgion, on a dj vu plus cinglant comme dsaveu...

EDIT : grill par bidou !

----------


## Invit

> non monsieur, c'est juste que je suis Raelien pratiquant


impie, seule la scientologie dtiens la vrit  ::aie::

----------


## Vow

> Donner son intention de vote sans expliquer pourquoi n'aurait que peu d'intrt. Pour un sondage, il vaut mieux faire confiance  IPSOS ou  la SOFRES (TNS Sofres maintenant). Maintenant, certaines opinions paraissent plus construites que d'autres...


Je ne fais pas confiance aux sondages du genre Ipsos, Sofres, c'est--dire de grande envergure.





> Le programme. Et cette fois, je prendrais des notes, pour voir ce qui a t fait par rapport  ce qui a t promis.


C'est ce que je me suis dit plusieurs fois dj (j'en suis  mon 3eme vote de prsidentielles) sauf qu'aprs on oublie  ::aie::  


Je privilgie galement le programme, tout en sachant qu'il n'y a pas 10% qui sera ralis. Mais je pense que la personnalit (ou du moins ce que l'on pense de sa personnalit d'aprs ses propres paroles, les vnements, etc...) fait partie intgrante du choix. J'essaie de ne pas tre influenc par les mdias, y compris les Guignols (que je ne regarde plus d'ailleurs un peu  cause de a).
En gros, je pense que les deux vont de paire.
Le programme doit tre faisable galement, pas utopiste... juste pour se donner un maximum de voix juste en disant de belles choses que l'on ne verra jamais de notre vivant. D'autant plus lorsqu'il y a un couple de politiciens dans le tas, ce que je trouve trs dangereux...





> Pour rpondre clairement, simplement et rapidement  ta question, Vow, pour ma part je choisis de voter d'aprs ce que nos candidats ont dj accompli. Pour Sgolne Royal, il faut bien avouer qu'on ne sait pas grand chose, si ce n'est que sa rgion se porte trs bien ( ma connaissance, si vous avez des infos je suis tout oue).


Il suffit de chercher un peu, et on trouve  ::P:  
Certes, Mme Royal a fait des choses mais Mr Sarkozi galement. On ne peut pas les comparer, ils n'avaient pas le mme poste. Par exemple, "il" est et a t ministre de l'intrieur (donc de la scurit nationale) et "elle" a t ministre dlgue  l'Enseignement scolaire puis ministre dlgue  la Famille et  l'Enfance. Dans les deux cas, il y a l'aide aux gens, sauf qu'on le prend diffremment, on est plus agressif lorsque a rejoint notre "libert" (tu parles d'un mot...).
Cela dit, dans les actions de Mme Royal, je me souviens trs bien de "l'affaire des mangas". 



> En 1989, Sgolne Royal se met en tte d'une croisade contre la violence  la tlvision franaise dont l'archtype serait l'animation japonaise, qualifie de  nulle, mdiocre et laide  et pour ce faire crit un livre sur le sujet : Le ras-le-bol des bbs zappeurs. Les dfenseurs de mangas estiment que le livre fait l'amalgame entre production cinmatographique d'"extrme-orient", violence et production bas de gamme, alors qu'il dcerne  la production franaise et amricaine un brevet de respectabilit, un exemple  suivre et  promouvoir.
> 
> 18 ans aprs cet crit, Sgolne Royal conserve la mme opinion sur la production japonaise : Mme Fukushima Mizuho, dirigeante du Parti Social Dmocrate japonais qu'elle a rencontr le 22 dcembre 2006, a expliqu que Mme Royal l'avait interroge sur la condition des femmes au Japon et avait considr que le problme pourrait venir de l'impact des mangas et des dessins anims japonais  dans lesquels des femmes sont tortures  et note que mme au sein du gouvernement japonais, certains craignent un refroidissement des relations franco-japonaises aprs l'lection prsidentielle."


Et depuis, on se retrouve avec des missions de neuneus du genre les tltubbies...
D'ailleurs je vous invite  lire tout l'article. Il y a bien sr des bons points pour elle... mais aussi des mauvais. Et il n'y a malheureusement pas tout...




> Envoy par Miles
> 
> A ta connaissance, et d'aprs d'autres c'est une vraie catastrophe (impts, gestion, ...)
> 
> 
> Comme elle arrive en tte dans sa rgion aux prsidentielles, il faut croire que les gens ne sont pas si mcontents que cela


Et tu crois qu'elle a soulign tout a sur son programme ?  ::roll::  
Le truc, c'est qu'on se souvient plus des actions de Sarko puisque c'est plus rcent.

----------


## GrandFather

> impie, seule la scientologie dtiens la vrit


Hommes de peu de foi, votre aveuglement vous empche de reconnatre l'aumisme comme seule et unique vrit. Je vous invite au Mandarom pour vous remettre dans le droit chemin, vous expierez votre hrsie par un saut initiatique  l'lastique rigide dans les gorges du Verdon.

Attention, un atlante !  ::aie::

----------


## bidou

> Et tu crois qu'elle a soulign tout a sur son programme ?  
> Le truc, c'est qu'on se souvient plus des actions de Sarko puisque c'est plus rcent.


plus rcent  ::koi:: 
Il y a encore deux mois, ils taient encore en poste tous les deux

----------


## Vow

> plus rcent 
> Il y a encore deux mois, ils taient encore en poste tous les deux


Ah bon ? Au ministre ?  ::koi::

----------


## bidou

non elle comme prsidente de rgion

----------


## Invit

> non elle comme prsidente de rgion


Ca, c'est de l'intox pro-socialiste. T'as des preuves ?

----------


## sovitec

> Hommes de peu de foi, votre aveuglement vous empche de reconnatre l'aumisme comme seule et unique vrit. Je vous invite au Mandarom pour vous remettre dans le droit chemin, vous expierez votre hrsie par un saut initiatique  l'lastique rigide dans les gorges du Verdon.
> 
> Attention, un atlante !


Quoi ? Tout le monde n'est pas encore pastafariste ? Comment peut on croire en autre chose que le Monstre en Spaghettis Volant ?

Que la Pasta soit avec vous.

----------


## GrandFather

> Ah bon ? Au ministre ?


Non, elle est prsidente de rgion. Mais j'ai peine  croire que des gens qui dsapprouveraient massivement sa prsidence de la rgion Poitou-Charentes seraient les mmes que ceux qui font pourtant confiance pour prsider la nation entire, ou alors ce ne sont pas les mmes... A l'inverse, cela ne fait pas pour autant d'elle la candidate idale, et le mme argument vaut pour N. Sarkozy. 

En tout tat de cause, son action en tant que prsidente de rgion ne peut pas tre aussi mauvaise qu'on le prtend, la preuve par les rsultats.

----------


## Vow

> non elle comme prsidente de rgion


C'est un bien grand mot. Elle est en fait dpute de la 2e circonscription des Deux-Svres et prsidente du Conseil rgional de Poitou-Charentes. Pour moi, c'est diffrent. Et a l'est encore plus puisque ce n'est pas un pays entier et elle n'a pas les mmes pouvoirs dans les deux cas.





> A l'inverse, cela ne fait pas pour autant d'elle la candidate idale, et le mme argument vaut pour N. Sarkozy.


Je suis totalement d'accord avec toi : un statut n'est pas une rfrence.

----------


## ben_harper

> Non, elle est prsidente de rgion. *Mais j'ai peine  croire que des gens qui dsapprouveraient massivement sa prsidence de rgion Poitou-Charentes seraient les mmes que ceux qui font pourtant confiance pour prsider la nation entire*... A l'inverse, cela ne fait pas pour autant d'elle la candidate idale, et le mme argument vaut pour N. Sarkozy. 
> 
> En tout tat de cause, son action en tant que prsidente de rgion ne peut pas tre aussi mauvaise qu'on le prtend, la preuve par les rsultats.


Et pourtant Devilliers est bien arriv en tte de sa rgion.  :8O:

----------


## Vow

[TROLL]
Vive le royalisme. Je veux en revenir au droit de cuissage et tout  ::aie::  
[/TROLL]

----------


## sovitec

> Et pourtant Devilliers est bien arriv en tte de sa rgion.


Mais de Villiers a fait un bon score en Vende, et il est plutt victime du "vote utile", contrairement   Royal qui elle en a bnfici.

----------


## pinocchio

> Et depuis, on se retrouve avec des missions de neuneus du genre les tltubbies...


Perso, j'aimerai bien qu'il y'ait plus de tltubbies car ormi sur la cinquime la majorit des dessins animes ont de la violence. Malheureusment  mon avis.
Je ne juge pas ses propos nio les tiens sur l'ide gnrale mais uniquement sur les tltubbies
Cordialement

----------


## GrandFather

> Et pourtant Devilliers est bien arriv en tte de sa rgion.


La diffrence, c'est que comme lui n'est pas au second tour personne ne voit la ncessit d'plucher son bilan pour le critiquer...  ::mouarf::  

La seule chose que je voulais dire, c'est que si son bilan en rgion tait aussi catastrophique que ses adversaires le prtendent, elle n'arriverait pas en tte de sa rgion, c'est une simple question de logique...

----------


## the_ugly

> Perso, j'aimerai bien qu'il y'ait plus de tltubbies car ormi sur la cinquime la majorit des dessins animes ont de la violence. Malheureusment  mon avis.
> Je ne juge pas ses propos nio les tiens sur l'ide gnrale mais uniquement sur les tltubbies
> Cordialement


Voire une femme se faire torturer et ***** par des aliens, je trouve a aussi neuneu que les Tltubbies. Mais ne nous cartons pas du dbat chers compagnons.

----------


## haltabush

Bon pour les manga, personnellement je dois avouer qu'il y en a qui ne devraient pas passer n'importe quand, ils sont parfois plutot violents.
De l  ne laisser  nos enfants que les Tltubbies, faut pas exagrer non plus : il n'y a pas plus dbilitant que cette mission (a part peut-tre Dora?)

----------


## Vow

> Perso, j'aimerai bien qu'il y'ait plus de tltubbies car ormi sur la cinquime la majorit des dessins animes ont de la violence. Malheureusment  mon avis.
> Je ne juge pas ses propos nio les tiens sur l'ide gnrale mais uniquement sur les tltubbies
> Cordialement


Tu as dj vu les Tltubbies ? On ne dirait pas  :8O:  
Et je n'ai jamais dit que j'tais contre les dessins anims non violents. Il faut de tout. Et comme le dit *haltabush*, il ne faut pas les passer n'importe quand et les parents devraient carter d'eux-mme les plus jeunes (je pense entre autre  Ken le Survivant, que j'aimais beaucoup sans pour autant tre violent).
D'ailleurs "Les tltubbies" est pour moi une mission violente : rpter 10 fois la mme chose, y a de quoi devenir _tl-teub_  ::aie::  
Traduction de teub : verlan de bte (c'tait juste pour faire un jeu de mots).

Je dirais que Dora est en apparence moi dbilisant (mme tout le contraire d'aprs ce qu'on m'a dit). Mais je ne l'ai jamais vu, donc pas de vrai jugement.


*the_ugly* Ca fait partie du dbat puisqu'en rapport direct avec Sgo.

----------


## warwink

> Non, elle est prsidente de rgion. Mais j'ai peine  croire que des gens qui dsapprouveraient massivement sa prsidence de la rgion Poitou-Charentes seraient les mmes que ceux qui font pourtant confiance pour prsider la nation entire, ou alors ce ne sont pas les mmes... A l'inverse, cela ne fait pas pour autant d'elle la candidate idale, et le mme argument vaut pour N. Sarkozy. 
> 
> En tout tat de cause, son action en tant que prsidente de rgion ne peut pas tre aussi mauvaise qu'on le prtend, la preuve par les rsultats.


Rsultat dans le Poitou-Charentes :

Mme  Sgolne  ROYAL  	 322 212  	 29,86%
M.   Nicolas  SARKOZY  	   304 493     	   28,22%

Franchement, c'est pas en regardant ces rsultats que je vais voir si elle a bien boss dans sa rgion.

----------


## ben_harper

> La diffrence, c'est que comme lui n'est pas au second tour personne ne voit la ncessit d'plucher son bilan pour le critiquer...  
> 
> La seule chose que je voulais dire, c'est que si son bilan en rgion tait aussi catastrophique que ses adversaires le prtendent, elle n'arriverait pas en tte de sa rgion, c'est une simple question de logique...


Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il y a quand mme une grande partie de sympathie qui s'exprime dans le vote, car c'est le prsident de ta rgion.
Et pas uniquement le bilan ou les ides, sinon, comment ferait une personne pour obtenir plus de 30% des voix dans sa rgion, alors qu'elle ne recueuille qu'un seul pourcent au niveau national ?

Car apparemment Devilliers a un trs bon bilan au niveau de sa rgion, mais cela n'a strictement rien  voir avec les ides et le discours qu'il tient pour l'avenir de la France.

----------


## GrandFather

> Franchement, c'est pas en regardant ces rsultats que je vais voir si elle a bien boss dans sa rgion.


Je n'y vois pas non plus la preuve de son incomptence. 0 partout, la balle au centre.  :;):

----------


## Vow

Surtout que ce n'est pas De Villiers qui a pu faire du tapage mdiatique

----------


## pinocchio

> Tu as dj vu les Tltubbies ? On ne dirait pas  
> Et je n'ai jamais dit que j'tais contre les dessins anims non violents. Il faut de tout. Et comme le dit *haltabush*, il ne faut pas les passer n'importe quand et les parents devraient carter d'eux-mme les plus jeunes (je pense entre autre  Ken le Survivant, que j'aimais beaucoup sans pour autant tre violent).


Non jamais vu. Je reprenais l'exemple donn car de nom, il me semble que c'est non violent. Le problme est qu' 9h30-10h le matin quandma fille se lve et prend son petit djeuner, j'ai pris l'habitude de lui laisser regarder les dessins animes ce que je ne peux pas toujours faire car sur les chaines diffusant des dessins animes, il y'a des moments ou aucun dessin anime n'est violent.
Dans une socit que l'on trouve violente, je me pose tout de mme la question sur la violence des programmes pour lesjeunes.
Cordialement

----------


## Vow

Es-tu violent toi-mme ?

----------


## GrandFather

> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il y a quand mme une grande partie de sympathie qui s'exprime dans le vote, car c'est le prsident de ta rgion.


La sympathie a ses limites, surtout quand a touche le portefeuille. Si vraiment elle tait localement et massivement critique pour sa politique fiscale locale, comme certains le prtendent, cela aurait eu un impact ngatif pour elle sur le rsultat du premier tour, alors que ce rsultat excde sa moyenne nationale. Le principe du vote sanction, dont la droite a fait les frais aux cantonales de 2004, fonctionne aussi du local au national...

----------


## Vow

Comme je l'ai lu il y a quelques temps sur ce forum, peut-tre ont-ils vot pour ne plus qu'elle soit Prsidente du Conseil Gnral justement  ::mouarf::

----------


## Higestromm

Dire que les mangas sont violent, c'est un peu comme dire que les arabes sont des voleurs... ca n'as pas de sens.

Ce n'est pas le genre qui est violent c'est le programme en lui mme. Aprs si ken le survivant est violent ce n'est pas une raison pour virer des sries comme le tour du monde en 80 jours.

Sur ce... je me barre  ::):

----------


## souviron34

> Dire que les mangas sont violent, c'est un peu comme dire que les arabes sont des voleurs... ca n'as pas de sens.


[MODE=HUMOUR]

Il tait pas arabe, Ali-Baba ??  :8O:   :;):   ::aie::  

[/MODE=HUMOUR]

----------


## Biosox

> [MODE=HUMOUR]
> 
> Il tait pas arabe, Ali-Baba ??    
> 
> [/MODE=HUMOUR]


mmmh. Si je me souviens bien, dans "Ali-baba et les 40 voleurs", il y a bien 40 voleurs, mais ali-baba n'en est pas un. Quand  savoir si le conte spcifie que les 40 voleurs sont arabes, je ne sais plus  :8-):

----------


## richard

> La libert peut tre, mais c'est vrai que c'est ringard comme concept



  Visiblement, tu as raison,  a a l'air trs ringard pour certains. Non, je n'ai rien  me reprocher, je veux simplement vivre dans une socit libre, o les grands medias par exemple n'appartiennent pas tous aux "amis" du prsident. mais j'ai lu 1984, c'est vrai et le meilleur des mondes. Finalement, N. Sarkozy a peut-tre raison, il vaut mieux arrter de lire et couter J. Hallyday ou Enrico Macias.

   Faut que je m'y fasse, mais il va y avoir un dlai ...

----------


## ben_harper

Et on pourra fumer des joints comme Doc Gynco ??  ::aie::

----------


## GrandFather

> Visiblement, tu as raison,  a a l'air trs ringard pour certains. Non, je n'ai rien  me reprocher, je veux simplement vivre dans une socit libre, o les grands medias par exemple n'appartiennent pas tous aux "amis" du prsident. mais j'ai lu 1984, c'est vrai et le meilleur des mondes. Finalement, N. Sarkozy a peut-tre raison, il vaut mieux arrter de lire et couter J. Hallyday ou Enrico Macias.


Moins connu d'Orwell, il y a aussi "La ferme des animaux", dont le thme (la rcupration d'une rvolte sociale) peut trouver quelques chos dans l'actualit... Mais tu as raison, on va tous se mettre  fredonner : "On a tous quelque chose de Tennessee, c'est gntique".  ::mrgreen::

----------


## haltabush

Terrible, "la ferme des animaux"  ::): 
Le bouquin est disponible gratuitement sur le Net (je sais plus o je l'ai trouv, mais c'est comme a que je l'ai lu... seuls mes yeux n'taient pas contents :p )

edit : je l'ai retrouv  ::): 
http://www.ebooksgratuits.com/pdf/or...es_animaux.pdf

----------


## l@rry

> Et on pourra fumer des joints comme Doc Gynco ??


vu qu'on nous saoule deja pour fumer des clopes, alors les joints, c'est pas pour tout de suite.
je pense meme qu'en France ce ne sera jamais le cas (sauf si Besancenot passe... mais a non plus c'est pas pour tout de suite...)

----------


## souviron34

> mmmh. Si je me souviens bien, dans "Ali-baba et les 40 voleurs", il y a bien 40 voleurs, mais ali-baba n'en est pas un. Quand  savoir si le conte spcifie que les 40 voleurs sont arabes, je ne sais plus


ben c'est dans les Contes des Milles et une Nuits,  thoriquement dits par Schhrazade  Babylone (bagdad)... Donc normalement il devait pas franchement tre occidental....

----------


## haltabush

Heu, juste une prcision : Bagdad n'est pas Babylone  ::): 
Babylone a t ras un paquet de fois, s'est toujours releve, sauf la dernire fois (rase par Trajan, je crois)

----------


## anasama

> ben c'est dans les Contes des Milles et une Nuits,  thoriquement dits par Schhrazade  Babylone (bagdad)... Donc normalement il devait pas franchement tre occidental....


C'est donc les irakiens qui sont des voleurs? 

Aprs, c'est normal que si dans le temps ils taient dj dlinquants, maintenant ils soient bien pires et aient mme des lance-pierres de destruction massive ...


 ::dehors::

----------


## Erwy

> ben c'est dans les Contes des Milles et une Nuits,  thoriquement dits par Schhrazade  Babylone (bagdad)... Donc normalement il devait pas franchement tre occidental....


Gn!!! Qu'est que vient foutre Babylone l'a dedans ?! Elle n'existait dj plus et n'est plus sur les mme lieux.
Ensuite je ne crois pas qu'il soit fait mention du lieu ou se situe l'action, on sait que le roi est Sassinide et que son frre a hrit de Samarcande, je crois que c'est la tradition qui site l'action  Bagdad, pas les crits
Enfin,dans cette rgion ce sont des perses, pas des arabes


edit: Il convient nanmoins de not que des contes comme Ali Baba ou Aladin n'apparaissent pas dans toutes les versions des milles et une nuits , donc c'est  voir

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Eh oui, les Perses sont Aryens  :;): 

Sinon, je pensais que les contes des milles et une nuits provenaient des Ottomans ??

----------


## vever88

C'est bien le topic "vote au second tour" ?!  ::roll::   ::lol::  

Moi je pense voter Sgo, pas spcialement pour qu'elle soit prsidente car je trouve pas qu'elle soit faite pour a. ::?:   Elle ne sais pas nous parler et elle ne montre aucunes convictions. Heureusement qu'il y a le parti derrire elle, notamment J.Lang, N.Mammre, L.Jospin etc ...

Sarko lui a certe fait des bourdes et a des ides trop radicales, mais lui il sait communiquer. On voit qu'il sait ce qu'il veux pour son pays et on sent qu'il y est attach.

Voil un peu de ce que je pense ...

++

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Sarko lui a certe fait des bourdes et a des ides trop radicales, mais lui il sait communiquer. On voit qu'il sait ce qu'il veux pour son pays et on sent qu'il y est attach.


C'est le "trop" et le "radicales" qui sont trs relatifs. Car si on regarde bien, relativement  Sgolne Royal, ses ides sont du mme bord, mais si on regarde  l'chelle de l'Europe, elles sont sans doute plus vers le centre droit.

----------


## Erwy

> Sinon, je pensais que les contes des milles et une nuits provenaient des Ottomans ??


La premire mentions des Milles et une nuits on la retrouve au IXme sicle , un peu tt pour les Ottomans  :;):

----------


## ariesnojf

> 0 partout, la balle au centre.


Aux lection rgionales 2004 du Poitou Charente, Mme Royal obtenait 46.29% des voix au 1ier tour,  en 2007 pour les Prsidentielle de 2007, 29.86%. Pratiquement 15 point de moins ...

Ah les chiffres, on leurs fait dire ce que l'on veut .....  ::aie:: 

En tous cas : choisir entre la marionnette et le mur (quoiqu'il peut rapporter 200 000 !!! ::aie::  ), je pencherai plus sur M. Sarkozy qui parat plus transparent (ne rpond pas  une question par une autre question comme le fait Mme Royal) et qui s'appui sur son parti... (mais sans conviction)  ::?: 




> Moi je pense voter Sgo, pas spcialement pour qu'elle soit prsidente car je trouve pas qu'elle soit faite pour a.  Elle ne sais pas nous parler et elle ne montre aucunes convictions. 
> ++


Bon est d'accord ... sauf sur le vote ...




> Heureusement qu'il y a le parti derrire elle


Je pensais plutt qu'elle mettait son parti derrire elle sans le consulter aucunement et prenait les dcisions de son propre chef  ::koi::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Je pensais plutt qu'elle mettait son parti derrire elle sans le consulter aucunement et prenait les dcisions de son propre chef


C'est ce qu'elle fait.
Ce qui me fait rire, c'est que les voteurs des uns et des autres disent que l'adversaire va modifier son programme pour rcuprer les voix du centre, et que son candidat  soi ne va rien changer. Alors autant je conois que Sarko ne va dvier d'un poil, autant Sgo, j'y crois pas beaucoup, tant donn la valse qu'elle nous fait depuis son intronisation.

----------


## GrandFather

> Aux lection rgionales 2004 du Poitou Charente, Mme Royal obtenait 46.29% des voix au 1ier tour,  en 2007 pour les Prsidentielle de 2007, 29.86%. Pratiquement 15 point de moins ...


Ces lections n'ont rien  voir entre elles... La seule chose que j'essaie d'expliquer (vainement, visiblement) c'est qu'elle est attaque sur son bilan de prsidente de rgion, et que le prtendu ressentiment  son encontre ne reflte pas trop le rsultat qu'elle a obtenu au premier tour dans la mme rgion. Ce n'est pas non plus un plbiscite, mais elle est quand mme en tte. 



> En tous cas : choisir entre la marionnette et le mur (quoiqu'il peut rapporter 200 000 !!! ), je pencherai plus sur M. Sarkozy qui parat plus transparent (ne rpond pas  une question par une autre question comme le fait Mme Royal) et qui s'appui sur son parti... (mais sans conviction)


Ca c'est certain, il s'appuie sur *son* parti... Je l'ai entendu dire rcemment qu'il ne "trahirai pas" (pourquoi, il y a un doute  ce sujet ?). Je connais quelques chiraquiens qui ont d s'touffer devant leur tl...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Ca c'est certain, il s'appuie sur *son* parti... Je l'ai entendu dire rcemment qu'il ne "trahirai pas" (pourquoi, il y a un doute  ce sujet ?). Je connais quelques chiraquiens qui ont d s'touffer devant leur tl...


Pour quelqu'uns dont la garde raproche est compose de traitres de l'UDF , pour les citer : messieurs Fillon et de Robien, il ne manque pas d'air.

----------


## haltabush

Il y a aussi les tratres de M. LePen (Hortefeux, enfin je ne suis pas sr que ce soit lui... je sais juste qu'il y en a un ^^ )et les traitres du PS (Besson) qui ne sont pas loin  ::):

----------


## Katyucha

Ce qui me gne dans Sgolne Royal.. C'est Sgolne ...
J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'elle se fout de la gueule du monde.
Comme a dit Franois Bayrou, entre 19h55 et 20h00, il est pass de quelqu'un de pas frquentable  quelqu'un d'immensment sduisant.
Elle retourne sa veste pour "rcuprer" des voix .... ca y est, elle a un pote.
Elle jouait sur l'esprit d'innovation du PS. J'ai trouv cette ide trs bien. Le parti devenait un cimetierre d'lphant.. Elle amne de la fraicheur, une nouvelle facon de faire. Mme si je n'ai pas dans ses ides, je trouve l'initiative interressante et encouragantes. Et aujourd'hui, que fait elle? Elle recommence le lechage de boules pour rcuprer des voix : "mais non, on est pas si loin que ca... on a plein de point de commun avec Franois". Hey Sgolne, c'est Franois Bayrou, pas Hollande, te trompes pas ...

De l'autre cot, dans la campagne de Nicolas Sarkozy, je n'ai absolument pas vu  de changement. Hier, il tait chez TF1. J'ai trouv sa rponse trs juste. Les franais ont choisi deux personnes pour le second tour. A eux deux maintenant de convaincre.
Il tait gal a lui mme, bien qu'il tait un peu plus stress quand mme .... On voit que les nuits doivent tre courtes et stressantes. Pareil pour Sgolne Royale d'ailleurs  :;): 

Allez, plus qu'a attendre le 6 mai  :;):

----------


## Invit

Ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est comment, l'un comme l'autre, ils vont "moraliser le capitalisme" (ou libralisme, je sais plus).
En nationalisant? en lgifrant?
J'attends de voir a avec impatience.

Comment Mr Sarkozy pourrait-il empcher une socit prove de donner un golden parachute ? Mme Royale est elle prte  nationaliser comme l'a fait un de ces prdcesseurs socialiste ?
Dans les deux cas, Mr S. comme Mme R., j'ai beaucoup de doutes.

----------


## GrandFather

> Pour quelqu'uns dont la garde raproche est compose de traitres de l'UDF , pour les citer : messieurs Fillon et de Robien, il ne manque pas d'air.


C'est vrai que c'est pas mal... Mais je faisais surtout rfrence au petit qu'il avait fait dans le dos de Chirac, en soutenant Balladur contre lui en 1995. Et  la liste commune avec Madelin (Dmocratie librale) en 1999 pour les lections europennes, qu'ils ont perdues face  une liste RPR-UDF... C'est pour cela qu'il dit qu'il ne trahira pas,  chaque fois qu'il l'a fait il s'est pris une gamelle...  ::mouarf::  

Ah mais oui, j'oubliais : il a chang.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ariesnojf

> Alors autant je conois que Sarko ne va dvier d'un poil, autant Sgo, j'y crois pas beaucoup, tant donn la valse qu'elle nous fait depuis son intronisation.


Voil mon impression est la mme ...




> Ca c'est certain, il s'appuie sur *son* parti... Je l'ai entendu dire rcemment qu'il ne "trahirai pas" (pourquoi, il y a un doute  ce sujet ?). Je connais quelques chiraquiens qui ont d s'touffer devant leur tl...


Le problme, c'est que son parti le suit, tout au contraire de celui de Mme Royal qui elle ne s'en souci absolument pas. Prenez le cas Besson.....(Tout de mme, un carton Jaune, on assimile les prsidentielles au football ou au rugby ???? D'ailleurs, maintenant on a un arbitre  ::mrgreen::   ). Voil ce qui ne semble pas srieux et qui ne tient pas chez Mme Royal.

Ceci dit, maintenant, on va les voir se pouiller tous les deux pour essayer de grapiller les voix de ceux qui n'ont pas vot pour eux (comme moi)

M'enfin (comme dirais Gaston)  :8O:   ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Voil mon impression est la mme ...
> Le problme, c'est que son parti le suit, tout au contraire de celui de Mme Royal qui elle ne s'en souci absolument


Vu les menaces faites  l'UDF (pas de soutien = on vous plombe aux lgislatives), je n'ose pas imaginer en interne ....

----------


## Erwy

Je n'ai rien contre le programme de Sarkosy, mais contre ses methodes de gouvernant tout. Je ne voterai donc pas contre son programme mais contre lui .
Il a une facheuse tendance  confondre les moyens des administrations avec les siens propres, il n'est pas le premier, mais c'est tellement fort chez lui que cela ne peut en tre que visible, son retour en force au ministre de l'interieur pour *se protger lui et ses proches*, c'est quand mme un grand moment, mais son passage au MINEFI a t tout aussi grandiose.
Les "avantages" donnes  sa femme mais surtout la faon dont il a "achet" la "loyaut" des cadres sup par une prime exceptionnelle retro-active (alors qu'une ngociation portant sur les repartitions de celles ci entre echelons et sur les economies qui devaient tre faite globalement) ca t le summum.
Si on y rajoute ses intimidations envers les medias ou atres, je pense que s'il est elue on fera un beau retour en arrire dans les pratiques du pouvoirs qui feront passer les ecoutes de l'epoque Mitterrand pour une farce  d'enfant de choeurs ayant abuser du vin de messe.
Et je passe sur ses fabuleuses opinions sur la delinquance precoce et la gntique ....  ::roll::

----------


## vovor

je suis tout de meme tonn de voir autant de potentiels electeurs, sur ce forum pour un candidat qui a fait voter DADVSI.

----------


## GrandFather

A propos des lections europennes de 1999, elles avaient valu  N. Sarkozy de se voir dcerner le Prix Iznogoud. En cas d'chec aux prsidentielles, je le vois bien laurat 2007...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## anasama

> je suis tout de meme tonn de voir autant de potentiels electeurs, sur ce forum pour un candidat qui a fait voter DADVSI.


Et qui est pour les brevets logiciels en plus.

----------


## vovor

> Et qui est pour les brevets logiciels en plus.


ah tiens! que les unixiens ump se levent...  ::P:

----------


## Vld44

> je suis tout de meme tonn de voir autant de potentiels electeurs, sur ce forum pour un candidat qui a fait voter DADVSI.


Et moi je serai toujours tonn de voir comment certaines personnes jugent si un candidat est apte  prsider ou pas.

Certains observent l'volution de leur conomie, des grands problmes sociaux...

Et d'autres, si des radars seront mis en place ou si l'industrie de la quinoa va voluer grce  tel ou tel candidat.

Pour en finir avec ce petit coup de gueule, penses-tu rellement que cela soit la chose la plus importante ?

Est-ce que, bon sang de bonsoir, ne serait-ce qu'une personne sur terre, ft-elle candidate  la prsidence franaise, doit tre parfaite ?

Tout le monde a des dfauts, et moi personnellement je ne tiens grief ni  sarkozy ni  royal pour leurs carts mais par contre bel et bien pour leur absence de lucidit  l'gard des problmes macroconomiques.

----------


## Vow

Moi je suis parfait  ::roll::  
(quoique... tre (ir)responsable Windows, je sais pas finalement  ::aie::  )

Plus srieusement. Je suis d'accord... Mais c'est dur d'accepter de laisser de ct certains problmes qui nous tiennent  coeur.

----------


## Shivan

je vous invite  lire cette article de libration sur nicolas sarkozy (pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore lu) :

http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/p...R.php?rss=true

----------


## Erwy

> Et moi je serai toujours tonn de voir comment certaines personnes jugent si un candidat est apte  prsider ou pas.
> 
> .....
> 
> Tout le monde a des dfauts, et moi personnellement je ne tiens grief ni  sarkozy ni  royal pour leurs carts mais par contre bel et bien pour leur absence de lucidit  l'gard des problmes macroconomiques.


Comme l'a dit Bidou, vu que de toutes faon ils n' appliquent  jamais leur programme , l'importance de leur vision en la matire ...  ::roll::   ::mouarf::  
Moi, je prfre regarder comment les personnes agissent, elles peuvent tourner leur vestes, changer d'opinion, mais en gnral les methodes restent.
Je ne peux pas dire que Madame Royal m'enchante, je trouve que c'est parfois un peu la caracicature de la main de fer dans le gant de velour dans son "entourage politique" sauf que le gant de velour est peu perc, le gant de fer un peu grinant (faudrait dgripper  ::mouarf::  ), et le personnage trop versatile.
Par contre , comme dj dit, j'ai vraiment l'impression d'une machine  remonter dans le temps quand je vois les methodes de monsieur Sarkosy, intimidation, mpris de la sparation des pouvoirs, de l'esprit de la loi....
C'est quand mme le snat , pourtant  droite depuis sa cration et qui a ici prouv l'utilit de son "indpendance"  ::mouarf::  , qui a retoqu certains de ses projets parce que ne respectant pas assez l'esprit de la loi, ce qui est un comble  ::mouarf::

----------


## Vow

> je vous invite  lire cette article de libration sur nicolas sarkozy (pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore lu) :
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/p...R.php?rss=true


Il me semble que _Lib_ est du ct du PS, non ?

----------


## bidou

> Il me semble que _Lib_ est du ct du PS, non ?


Oui avec Rotschild comme actionnaire majoritaire, c'est un vrai nid de rouges  ::aie::

----------


## Erwy

> Il me semble que _Lib_ est du ct du PS, non ?


En tout cas* il tait* engag  gauche (mais pas extrme gauche).
Avant leur gros problme de financement c'etait un assez bon journal, mme bien orient  gauche  ::mouarf::  , surtout pour l'Afrique, tu lisais dans leurs pages des affaires que tous les autres "dcouvraient" plusieurs semaines voir plusieurs mois aprs , mais le niveau  franchement baiss y compris au niveau analyse politique (enfin ce n'est que mon opinion)

----------


## gorgonite

au risque d'tre HS, le seul vrai journal est le Canard enchain...  ::P:

----------


## cladsam

Alor smoi ce sera Sarkozy, mais avec tout de mme une force  reconnaitre  Sgolne ... sur le plan des ides, contrairement  Sarkozy elle est inattaquable ... C'est peut-tre que pour attaquer les ides de quelqu'un il faut dj qu'il en ait ???? ::roll::

----------


## bidou

> Alor smoi ce sera Sarkozy, mais avec tout de mme une force  reconnaitre  Sgolne ... sur le plan des ides, contrairement  Sarkozy elle est inattaquable ... C'est peut-tre que pour attaquer les ides de quelqu'un il faut dj qu'il en ait ????


Le problmes des ides, c'est pas d'en avoir beaucoup, c'est d'abord d'en avoir des bonnes...

----------


## gorgonite

> Le problmes des ides, c'est pas d'en avoir beaucoup, c'est d'abord d'en avoir des bonnes...



pour en avoir des bonnes, encore faut-il en avoir, et ne pas seulement en annoncer pour flatter son futur lectorat  ::roll::

----------


## bidou

> pour en avoir des bonnes, encore faut-il en avoir, et ne pas seulement en annoncer pour flatter son futur lectorat


tu penses au ministre de l'identit nationale ???

----------


## cladsam

Si elle a une ide : on enlve au "riches" pour donner au " pauvres" et par riches on entend revenu de plus de 4k par foyer. Bref un couple d'ingnieur qui se dcarcasse gagnera le droit de payer plus d'impots.
A cela je me contenterai de rpondre par une citation d'une phrase sur un chat qui m'a beaucoup amuse :



> c'est pas en descendant ce qu'ils ont juste au dessus d'eux que ca les aidera  remonter

----------


## GrandFather

> Est-ce que, bon sang de bonsoir, ne serait-ce qu'une personne sur terre, ft-elle candidate  la prsidence franaise, doit tre parfaite ?


Parfaite ? Non, mais tant que l'on sera dans une dmocratie prsidentielle, le temprament et l'intgrit des candidats auront autant d'importance que leur programme. Les programmes,  gauche comme  droite, partent sur des postulats (la relance de l'emploi  droite, la croissance  gauche), et il y a donc une large part d'incertitude quant leur viabilit, dans l'hypothse (toujours) o ils seront appliqus conformment aux promesses. Si vous achetiez un micro d'occas' sans avoir eu avant la possibilit de le tester, vous ne dvisageriez pas le vendeur pour essayer de deviner s'ils vous escroque ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## bidou

> Si elle a une ide : on enlve au "riches" pour donner au " pauvres" et par riches on entend revenu de plus de 4k par foyer. Bref un couple d'ingnieur qui se dcarcasse gagnera le droit de payer plus d'impots.
> A cela je me contenterai de rpondre par une citation d'une phrase sur un chat qui m'a beaucoup amuse :


Pas de bol, ce n'est pas son ide, et comme elle n'aime pas les ides des autres, elle a dit qu'elle tait contre.  ::mouarf::

----------


## cladsam

> Pas de bol, ce n'est pas son ide, et comme elle n'aime pas les ides des autres, elle a dit qu'elle tait contre.



Ben pas de bol oui et non ... tant mieux pour le cas ou elle passe mais c'est bien dommage par contre que les gens qui s'vertuent a la dfendre en arrivent eux-mme  conclure qu'elle rejte les ides non par parcequ'elle ne les partagent pas mais simplement parceque ce sont "celles des autres "... ca remet un peu en cause les "dbats participatifs" ....
Mais bon cela dit je ne suis pas plus inquiet que cela ce sera surement une dirigeante en or et elle saura faire preuve de ... "bravitude" ?

----------


## zooro

<HS>



> Heu, juste une prcision : Bagdad n'est pas Babylone 
> Babylone a t ras un paquet de fois, s'est toujours releve, sauf la dernire fois (rase par Trajan, je crois)


Exact, mais c'tait pas loin :  :;):  



> Babylone est le nom d'une ville antique de Msopotamie situe sur l'Euphrate  environ 100 kilomtres au sud-est de l'actuelle Bagdad (Irak), prs de la ville moderne de Hilla.


</HS>




> je vous invite  lire cette article de libration sur nicolas sarkozy (pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore lu) :
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/p...R.php?rss=true


Petit extrait:



> Ce qu'il *veut* faire. Nicolas Sarkozy *pourrait* revenir  la charge en proposant le dpistage des signes avant-coureurs de dlinquance chez les enfants de moins de 3 ans.


J'adore l'objectivit et la fiabilit du journaliste. Ou mode d'emploi pour faire peur aux gens qui ne rflchissent pas plus loin que ce qu'il lisent dans leur journal (remarquez le singulier)...

----------


## bidou

> Mais bon cela dit je ne suis pas plus inquiet que cela ce sera surement une dirigeante en or et elle saura faire preuve de ... "bravitude" ?


Ma foi, ca vaudra bien la gestion des "hritations" de sarko  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

de toutes faons, aucun des deux ne pourra rellement appliquer un programme, puisque a dpendra des lgislatives.. Ca me fait un peu rigoler, leur progamme...

Si on suit l'historique des lections, il n'est pas impossible que le Peuple Franais, dans sa grande sagesse, lise une assemble  contre-sens du prsident, comme il l'a fait rgulirement depuis 25 ans....

J'aimerais bien voir Nico Prsident  avec Sgo Premier Ministre, ou dans l'autre sens... M'tonnerait que a soit aussi subtil que Chirac/Mitterand...
 ::aie::

----------


## bidou

Je n'y crois pas trop, en france quand les lgislatives suivent immdiatement la prsidentielle, elles sont presque toujours dans le mme sens que celle-ci.

----------


## Invit

En tout ca si Mr S. est lu, y'aura des test gntiques  chaque vol de scooter  ::aie::

----------


## GrandFather

> J'adore l'objectivit et la fiabilit du journaliste. Ou mode d'emploi pour faire peur aux gens qui ne rflchissent pas plus loin que ce qu'il lisent dans leur journal (remarquez le singulier)...


L'hypothse pose par le journaliste n'est pas absurde pour autant. Le fameux rapport de l'INSERM tait cit comme caution dans un des articles de l'avant-projet de loi sur la prvention de la dlinquance, article qui a t retir face au toll soulev par ce rapport (qui je le rappelle a t dnonc par le comit d'thique). Une fois prsident, n'y a-t-il aucun risque qu'il revienne  la charge ? Cela voudrait dire qu'il y aurait renonc, ce qui ne semble pas tre dans la psychologie du personnage...

----------


## lper

::aie::

----------


## haltabush

Rhooo! C'est pas gentil a Lper! En plus, c'est peu probable: Sarko connait quelques trucs, on l'a vu faire la mme taille que Bush quand il a t lui dire que la France est trop orgueilleuse.
Sinon Souviron n'a pas tord, quand il parle d'ventuelle cohabitation : si Royal passe, elle risque d'avoir bien du mal a gouverner vu que le PS fait 20% des voix (estimation made in moi, j'enlve le vote utile)

----------


## Invit

> L'hypothse pose par le journaliste n'est pas absurde pour autant. Le fameux rapport de l'INSERM tait cit comme caution dans un des articles de l'avant-projet de loi sur la prvention de la dlinquance, article qui a t retir face au toll soulev par ce rapport (qui je le rappelle a t dnonc par le comit d'thique). Une fois prsident, n'y a-t-il aucun risque qu'il revienne  la charge ? Cela voudrait dire qu'il y aurait renonc, ce qui ne semble pas tre dans la psychologie du personnage...


Ca plus le prlvement Adn pour pour une grande tendue d'infractions + l'Orwellisation d'internet + plus de police ? meuh non, ce sont des craintes injustifies  ::aie::  

Le garde des sceaux actuel, Pascal Clment, a fait partie des parlementaires opposs  la suppression de la peine de mort.
Et dixit wikipedia :



> propos de la mise en place rtroactive du placement sous surveillance lectronique pour les dtenus, il a dclar ce qui suit :
> 
>   Il y a un risque d'inconstitutionnalit. Les vnements rcents vont me pousser  le prendre et tous les parlementaires pourront le courir avec moi. Il suffira pour eux de ne pas saisir le Conseil constitutionnel et ceux qui le saisiront prendront sans doute la responsabilit politique et humaine d'empcher la nouvelle loi de s'appliquer au stock de dtenus   sur France Info, le 27 septembre 2005.


C'est rjouissant, hein ? j'espre que ce monsieur fera autre chose qu'tre ministre de la justice d'ici quelques semaines. "stock de dtenus", j'adore cette phrase. Je lui souhaite de n'en jamais faire partie.

----------


## haltabush

> "stock de dtenus"


Il veut faire du savon avec?  ::aie::

----------


## the_ugly

> C'est rjouissant, hein ? j'espre que ce monsieur fera autre chose qu'tre ministre de la justice d'ici quelques semaines. "stock de dtenus", j'adore cette phrase. Je lui souhaite de n'en jamais faire partie.


Les dtenus ont commis des actes inhumains pour la plupart (ceux o il n'y a pas d'erreur judiciaire, ce qui est quand mme trs rare), de parler d'eux comme d'un stock je trouve a plutt amusant, surtout qu'ils vivent aux frais de la princesse.

----------


## Vow

> Pas de bol, ce n'est pas son ide, et comme elle n'aime pas les ides des autres, elle a dit qu'elle tait contre.


Ouais c'est sr qu'en lisant son programme, elle n'aime pas les ides des autres  ::roll::  





> 


Excellent  ::mouarf::

----------


## haltabush

Attends, tout les dtenus sont inhumains pour toi?
Franchement, le gars qui va cambrioler son voisin est inhumain? Con, peut-tre, mais inhumain?! Toi, tu dois tre pour la peine de mort, je me trompe? Ca, c'est inhumain (enfin en prenant ta dfinition de l'humanit applique  mes ides) :8-):

----------


## Vow

Pour moi le cambriolage est inhumain quelque part (tu vas penser  tort que je suis pour la peine de mort...) mais bon, ce n'est pas pire qu'un viol ou un crime pour rien...

Et je suis pas sr que *the_ugly* voulait parler de ce genre d'individus

----------


## the_ugly

> Attends, tout les dtenus sont inhumains pour toi?
> Franchement, le gars qui va cambrioler son voisin est inhumain? Con, peut-tre, mais inhumain?! Toi, tu dois tre pour la peine de mort, je me trompe? Ca, c'est inhumain (enfin en prenant ta dfinition de l'humanit applique  mes ides)


Oui, tu t'es fait chier  travailler toute ta vie et un blaireau arrive et s'empare de tes biens parce qu'il a dcid que dornavant cela lui appartiendrait.
De plus, la proportion des vols sans violence aux personnes diminue fortement. Donc dans la grande majorit des cas est un voleur est galement une personne violente qui va faire souffrir des innocents s'il est libre de ses mouvements. Bref, un danger pour la socit. Et c'est pour cela qu'on les enferme.

EDIT - Je ne suis pas pour la peine de mort car je crois que la punition peut faire ouvrir les yeux aux gens. Ils peuvent changer.

----------


## GrandFather

> Les dtenus ont commis des actes inhumains pour la plupart (ceux o il n'y a pas d'erreur judiciaire, ce qui est quand mme trs rare), de parler d'eux comme d'un stock je trouve a plutt amusant, surtout qu'ils vivent aux frais de la princesse.


Bon, le troll  deux balles a commence  bien faire. Puisque visiblement l'ducation civique te fait dfaut, entre autres, sache qu'il existe trois catgories de peines, celle qui punit les *dlits*, celle qui punit les *crimes* et les *contraventions*, et que seules les deux premires impliquent une dtention. On peut tre dtenu au titre d'un dlit, sans avoir commis de crime de sang ou toute autre infraction entrant dans la catgorie des crimes. La loi tablit une diffrence de gravit entre les dlits et les crimes, les peines sont moins lourdes et les instances judiciaires comptentes sont diffrentes.

----------


## the_ugly

> Bon, le troll  deux balles a commence  bien faire. Puisque visiblement l'ducation civique te fait dfaut, entre autres, sache qu'il existe trois catgories de peines, celle qui punit les *dlits*, celle qui punit les *crimes* et les *contraventions*, et que seules les deux premires impliquent une dtention. On peut tre dtenu au titre d'un dlit, sans avoir commis de crime de sang ou toute autre infraction entrant dans la catgorie des crimes. La loi tablit une diffrence de gravit entre les dlits et les crimes, les peines sont moins lourdes et les instances judiciaires comptentes sont diffrentes.


Et alors?
je te rappelle qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps que a, les violeurs taient des dlinquants et non des criminels (pour ta culture).

----------


## anasama

Euh, il n'y a pas aussi les gens qui attendent leur jugement qui peuvent tre dtenus provisoirement?

----------


## the_ugly

Histoire d'avoir matire  dbattre :

Condamnations selon la nature de l'infraction :
http://www.insee.fr/fr/ffc/chifcle_f...5312&tab_id=91

Population pnitentiaire :
http://www.insee.fr/fr/ffc/chifcle_f...308&tab_id=185

Part des mineurs :
http://www.insee.fr/fr/ffc/chifcle_f...5306&tab_id=98

----------


## GrandFather

> Et alors?
> je te rappelle qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps que a, les violeurs taient des dlinquants et non des criminels (pour ta culture).


Et alors, pour ta culture, parmi les peines de dtention celles qui concernent les crimes ne reprsentent que 3% du total (en 2005), donc dire que la plupart des dtenus ont commis des actes inhumains relve soit de l'ignorance crasse, soit de la pure dsinformation.

Au fait, le "y'a pas si longtemps" a fait quand mme 27 ans...

----------


## haltabush

Exact, et cela peut durer des annes sans qu'il y ai de compensation valable.
Pour rpondre  Vow, je maintiens que le vol n'est pas inhumain, ou alors vous vous faites une ide sacrment leve de l'humanit... 

[troll]ma dfinition de l'humanit : bestiole avec un gros cerveau, 4 pattes dont 2 avec des mains. Le fait que la bestiole en question utilise son cerveau n'est pas ncessaire  son humanit.[/troll]

edit : double grilled  ::aie::

----------


## Vow

> Pour rpondre  Vow, je maintiens que le vol n'est pas inhumain, ou alors vous vous faites une ide sacrment leve de l'humanit...


Ca doit tre a... Ou bien peut-tre n'as-tu jamais t cambriol.

----------


## fred777888999

> Ca doit tre a... Ou bien peut-tre n'as-tu jamais t cambriol.


Mes parents si. Par des porcs qui ont tapisse de la merde dans l'appart et tout sacage gratuitement. Et mes parents se sont fait plumer toutes leurs economies par un commercial sans scrupules qui en a tire un gros benefice. Ils ont dut vendre leur baraque alors que les degats du cambriolage ont ete bien mieux rembourse par des assurances.
Qui est le plus inhumain des deux et qui va finir en prison ??? Rien d'etonnant a deshumaniser la societe quand on nous montre comme exemplaires certaines facons de reussir.

----------


## the_ugly

> Et alors, pour ta culture, parmi les peines de dtention celles qui concernent les crimes ne reprsentent que 3% du total (en 2005), donc dire que la plupart des dtenus ont commis des actes inhumains relve soit de l'ignorance crasse, soit de la pure dsinformation.
> 
> Au fait, le "y'a pas si longtemps" a fait quand mme 27 ans...


Racketter quelqu'un est un dlit. Les victimes, tu crois qu'elles considrent leurs agresseurs comme des hommes?

@fred777888999 : tout le monde n'est pas assur.
c'est dj arriv  mes parents aussi sauf qu'heureusement il n'y a pas eu de merde d'taler partout. Par contre ils se sont amus avec du terreau, une pe en bois et des fleurs arraches du jardin  faire une tombe de la taille de ma petite soeur.

----------


## bidou

> Ouais c'est sr qu'en lisant son programme, elle n'aime pas les ides des autres


Pour ce que tu as du le lire  ::roll::

----------


## haltabush

En effet, je n'ai jamais t cambriol. Pourtant, un cambrioleur doit bien penser, parfois, non? Il doit mme avoir des sentiments, et peut-tre mme quelques remords (bon, peut-tre seulement  ::aie::  ).
Que quelqu'un ne soit pas "gentil" ne signifie pas qu'il soit inhumain... Enfin on dvie sacrment l.

----------


## Erwy

> Racketter quelqu'un est un dlit. Les victimes, tu crois qu'elles considrent leurs agresseurs comme des hommes?


Ben si ce n'en est pas c'est vachement bien imit  ::roll::  L'tre humain n'est pas un saint, c'est mme une de ses caractristiques principales.
On pourrait mme dire  que selon la bible, c'est le crime, du moins le "pch originel" qui nous dfinit  ::mouarf::  Donc definir l'inhumain m'a toujours amuser, vu que ce qu'il y a de plus detestable est generalement dut  l'humain. 

Dshumaniser ceux qu'on n'aime pas est un acte grave, gnralement avant d'autres plus graves. Pour paraphraser mon auteur favori:
- le "pch" fondamental c'est de prendre les hommes pour des objets, il y a des crimes plus graves, mais ils commencent tous quand on prend les hommes pour des objets
- se trouver une bonne excuse c'est le premier pas pour s'en trouver de mauvaises

----------


## Vow

> Envoy par Vow
> 
> Ouais c'est sr qu'en lisant son programme, elle n'aime pas les ides des autres 
> 
> 
> Pour ce que tu as du le lire


Je l'ai lu presqu'entirement, j'ai prfr arrter, j'allais m'touffer de rire  ::aie::  





> @fred777888999 : tout le monde n'est pas assur.


Euh, il me semble que c'est obligatoire...

----------


## GrandFather

> Racketter quelqu'un est un dlit. Les victimes, tu crois qu'elles considrent leurs agresseurs comme des hommes?


Encore une fois, tu confonds justice et moralit. Si tu souhaites que le racket soit dsormais class pnalement parmi les "crimes contre l'humanit", catgorie pour laquelle le qualificatif "inhumain" est employ dans le code pnal, c'est ton droit le plus strict... Tu n'as qu' questionner les candidats sur ce sujet, vas-y, profite-en, ce sont les prsidentielles.

----------


## bidou

> Je l'ai lu presqu'entirement, j'ai prfr arrter, j'allais m'touffer de rire


Tu as de la chance, moi le programme de sarko ne m'a pas fait rire du tout...

----------


## the_ugly

> Euh, il me semble que c'est obligatoire...


Mes parents l'taient mais je ne crois pas que c'est obligatoire.





> Encore une fois, tu confonds justice et moralit. Si tu souhaites que le racket soit dsormais class pnalement parmi les "crimes contre l'humanit", catgorie pour laquelle le qualificatif "inhumain" est employ dans le code pnal, c'est ton droit le plus strict... Tu n'as qu' questionner les candidats sur ce sujet, vas-y, profite-en, ce sont les prsidentielles.


Ok, je n'aurai pas du dire inhumain, mais employer un mot signifiant  la fois cruel et idiot.

----------


## Vow

> Envoy par Vow
> 
> Je l'ai lu presqu'entirement, j'ai prfr arrter, j'allais m'touffer de rire 
> 
> 
> Tu as de la chance, moi le programme de sarko ne m'a pas fait rire du tout...


Je n'ai jamais dit que je prfrais _beaucoup plus_ son programme  ::P: 





> Envoy par GrandFather
> 
> Encore une fois, tu confonds justice et moralit. Si tu souhaites que le racket soit dsormais class pnalement parmi les "crimes contre l'humanit", catgorie pour laquelle le qualificatif "inhumain" est employ dans le code pnal, c'est ton droit le plus strict... Tu n'as qu' questionner les candidats sur ce sujet, vas-y, profite-en, ce sont les prsidentielles.
> 
> 
> Ok, je n'aurai pas du dire inhumain, mais employer un mot signifiant  la fois cruel et idiot.


Disons que GrandFather parlait au niveau juridique, pas moral comme nous  :;): 





> Envoy par Vow
> 
> Euh, il me semble que c'est obligatoire...
> 
> 
> Mes parents l'taient mais je ne crois pas que c'est obligatoire.


En fait c'est obligatoire en cas de location, pas lorsqu'on est propritaire :
 ::arrow::  http://www.assurland.com/L_assurance...gatoire__.html


Est-ce qu'on s'loignerait pas encore du sujet ?  ::oops::

----------


## Invit

> Est-ce qu'on s'loignerait pas encore du sujet ?


A peine. En tout cas le dbat tlvis du 2 mai promets d'tre passionant.
Pour mmoire, les deux candidats sont avocats.
Ca risque de donner  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Tiens je viens de comparer le tarif des adhsions au PS et  l'UMP;

- PS : 20
- UMP : 35 adhsion simple (25 de cotis + 10 "contribution lections 2007"), adhsion couple 45 (35 + 10 ), jeunes 20 (10 + 10)

conclusion : faut pas adhrer  l'UMP les annes de prsidentielles  ::aie:: 

Article intressant sur le sujet

----------


## GrandFather

> Ca risque de donner


...mais ce sera repris aussitt les lections termines.  ::aie::

----------


## anasama

Un dernier petit post sur les prisons : les meurtriers accidentels ne sont pas aussi dtenus?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Un dernier petit post sur les prisons : les meurtriers accidentels ne sont pas aussi dtenus?


Les homocides involontaires ne finissent pas tous en prison.

----------


## the_ugly

Bayrou fait vraiment peine  voir :

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/27042007/20...ssions-de.html

IL n'a aucune preuve mais a la certitude que c'est M.Sarkozy qui a fait capoter son "dbat" avec Mme Royal.

Comment 18.5% des Franais ont-ils pu se laisser berner par un opportuniste comme lui?

Et Mme Royal qui avant le premier tour disait qu'une alliance tait inenvisageable et qui maintenant veut s'afficher avec lui.

C'est triste.

----------


## bidou

> Bayrou fait vraiment peine  voir :
> 
> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/27042007/20...ssions-de.html
> 
> IL n'a aucune preuve mais a la certitude que c'est M.Sarkozy qui a fait capoter son "dbat" avec Mme Royal.
> 
> Comment 18.5% des Franais ont-ils pu se laisser berner par un opportuniste comme lui?
> 
> Et Mme Royal qui avant le premier tour disait qu'une alliance tait inenvisageable et qui maintenant veut s'afficher avec lui.
> ...


Un homme politique menteur et opportuniste, quelle horreur  ::lol::  
Heureusement qu'ils ne sont pas tous comme a  ::aie::

----------


## Vow

Bah Arlette ne l'est pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## ben_harper

> Comment 18.5% des Franais ont-ils pu se laisser berner par un opportuniste comme lui?


opportuniste pour un politicien, c'est un plonasme  ::lol::  
Sinon, quand on voit le score de lepen en 2002, plus rien ne m'tonne.

----------


## haltabush

> Bah Arlette ne l'est pas


!!!
T'es sr? Je veux des preuves!
Sinon pour l'alliance Bayrou/Royal, il me semble qu'il tait prcis "au 1er tour" dans le refus de Royal... Si ce n'tait pas elle qui l'a dit, c'est un autre gars du PS. Enfin de toute faon c'est vraiment pas tonnant.

----------


## Vow

Sr ? Peut-tre pas. 
Mais disons que je trouve qu'elle est reste la mme depuis qu'elle "participe" aux lections prsidentielles  ::P:

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> !!!
> T'es sr? Je veux des preuves!
> Sinon pour l'alliance Bayrou/Royal, il me semble qu'il tait prcis "au 1er tour" dans le refus de Royal... Si ce n'tait pas elle qui l'a dit, c'est un autre gars du PS. Enfin de toute faon c'est vraiment pas tonnant.


Rocard et Kouchner voulait avant le premier tour, on leur a dit allez vous faire voir, jamais d'alliance, mme au second tour. Rsultat, tentative d'alliance.

----------


## Erwy

> Heureusement qu'ils ne sont pas tous comme a


Arrte !!! T'imagine le traumatisme pour certains si on dcouvrait un jour qu'un mec avec un pass aussi loyal et peu (entendre mauvais ) calculateur que Sarkosy  pouvait en + tre opportuniste 
 ::mouarf1::

----------


## the_ugly

> Arrte !!! T'imagine le traumatisme pour certains si on dcouvrait un jour qu'un mec avec un pass aussi loyal et peu (entendre mauvais ) calculateur que Sarkosy  pouvait en + tre opportuniste


Sauf que Sarkosy ne rpte  longueur de temps que le systme est sclros. Contrairement  Bayrou (ancien ministre, dput depuis des dcennies) qui l'a accompagn tout au long de sa vie politique.

----------


## Erwy

> Sauf que Sarkosy ne rpte  longueur de temps que le systme est sclros.


Tu nous parles pas de l'homme de la "Rupture" avec le systme en place la alors ? C'etait bien a non son dbut de campagne avant que son manque d'opportunisme ne le fasse changer de discours  ::mouarf::

----------


## richard

> Bayrou fait vraiment peine  voir :
> 
> IL n'a aucune preuve mais a la certitude que c'est M.Sarkozy qui a fait capoter son "dbat" avec Mme Royal.
> 
> Comment 18.5% des Franais ont-ils pu se laisser berner par un opportuniste comme lui?



 Mouais, mouais, personnellement j'ai tout lu :

"_Refus du syndicat, Mme Royal assurant aussitt qu'il a subi des "pressions", ce que dment Michel Comboul, prsident du SPQR et de Nice-Matin (groupe Lagardre).

Un responsable de la presse rgionale a toutefois confi, sous couvert d'anonymat, que l'entourage du candidat UMP avait assur que "sa propre participation" au forum du SPQR serait alors compromise, tout en se refusant  parler de "pressions"._"

   Evidemment ...
  Et puis N. Sarkozy qui exercerait des pressions sur les mdias (cf l'affaire France 3) ce serait vraiment pas dans son genre, c'est vrai. En plus il ne connat personne dans ce milieu, alors, comment il ferait, hein ? 




> Et Mme Royal qui avant le premier tour disait qu'une alliance tait inenvisageable et qui maintenant veut s'afficher avec lui.
> 
> C'est triste.


   Quand N. Sarkozy dit qu'il y aura dans son gouvernement des gens du centre et "mme de la gauche pourquoi pas " (dclaration tlvise) l, videmment, ce n'est pas la mme chose ... C'est srieux.  ::mouarf2::

----------


## ben_harper

Ce n'est plus une lection, c'est un concours de ratissage  ::aie::

----------


## the_ugly

> Un responsable de la presse rgionale *a toutefois confi, sous couvert d'anonymat, que l'entourage du candidat UMP avait assur que "sa propre participation" au forum du SPQR serait alors compromise*, tout en se refusant  parler de "pressions".


Tu avais oubli un truc  mettre en gras  ::mrgreen::  

Aprs, chacun en tire ses conclusions.

(non, non, la grande majorit des journalistes ne vote pas  gauche  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## GrandFather

Les "appels du pied" de l'entre deux tours font partie des charmantes petites traditions de la rpublique. Moi, je ne ne vois ce que vous y avez  redire, toute cette gentillesse et cette volont de se comprendre, a m'meut...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ben_harper

Vive saint Nicolas et sainte Sgolne  ::yaisse2::

----------


## the_ugly

> Les "appels du pied" de l'entre deux tours font partie des charmantes petites traditions de la rpublique. Moi, je ne ne vois ce que vous y avez  redire, toute cette gentillesse et cette volont de se comprendre, a m'meut...


Ouais, mais de l  aller jusqu' un dbat  la tlvision... Bayrou a t sanctionn au premier tour, les Franais n'ont pas voulu de lui, alors qu'il laisse les deux qualifis dbattre entre eux et qu'il respecte le vote des Franais qui n'ont pas voulu le voir au second tour.

Si une matire "tirage de couverture vers soi" aurait exist, l il aurait pu tre premier.

----------


## GrandFather

> Ouais, mais de l  aller jusqu' un dbat  la tlvision... Bayrou a t sanctionn au premier tour, les Franais n'ont pas voulu de lui, alors qu'il laisse les deux qualifis dbattre entre eux et qu'il respecte le vote des Franais qui n'ont pas voulu le voir au second tour.


Euh, 18,57%, le troisime rsultat, comme sanction on a dj vu plus svre... C'est vrai que la demande d'un dbat entre le 2me et le 3me est, je crois, indite, mais les motifs du refus me semble un peu spcieux...

----------


## Erwy

> mais les motifs du refus me semble un peu spcieux...


Mais non, mais non, tu penses bien que la participations d'un tiers est tout  fait anti-democratique , la dmocratie c'est bien quand il n'y a que ceux qui ont l'autorisation qui ont le droit de l'ouvrir non ?  ::mouarf::  

La dmocratie selon Sarkosy : un homme , une voix. Il est l'homme et il finira bien par avoir la voix  ::mouarf::

----------


## bidou

> Tu avais oubli un truc  mettre en gras  
> 
> Aprs, chacun en tire ses conclusions.
> 
> (non, non, la grande majorit des journalistes ne vote pas  gauche  )


Si tous les journalistes sont de gauche, comment tu expliques qu'on ait fait tout un foin autour de la "bravitude" et si peu autour des "hritations"...

----------


## Invit

> Si tous les journalistes sont de gauche, comment tu expliques qu'on ait fait tout un foin autour de la "bravitude" et si peu autour des "hritations"...


Je n'ai pas entendu parler des "hritations"  ::mouarf::  , des dtails ?

----------


## haltabush

Vous avez entendu parler du sondage interne au Figaro, disant que la plupart des journalistes taient de gauche?
J'ai lu a dans Mariane, je crois, mais j'aimerais bien avoir plus d'infos...

----------


## bidou

> Je n'ai pas entendu parler des "hritations"  , des dtails ?


Il a sorti ca  la place d'hritage en parlant des droits de successions. Curieusement, il y avait plein de journaliste (donc des gauchistes  ::aie::  ) et ca n'a pas fait trop de bruit.
Mais bon, il attribue aussi des dclarations de Giscard  Mitterand, nous a pondu la fameuse "fatitude", etc...
Bref il est largement aussi nul que Miss Bravitude en Franais, mais  la rigueur c'est sans importance, si ce n'est que dans un cas c'est le grand battage mdiatique (des journalistes tous de gauches videmment  ::aie::  ) et que dans l'autre c'est le silence radio...
Mais j'imagine que nos pseudos journalistes ont senti l'odeur de la gamelle et qu'ils ont dcid de ne pas provoquer l'irritance pour viter la viration et la chomitude  :;):

----------


## Bloon

> Si tous les journalistes sont de gauche, comment tu expliques qu'on ait fait tout un foin autour de la "bravitude" et si peu autour des "hritations"...


Heritation c'est pas quand tu hsites  accepter un hritage ?  ::mrgreen::  

A part a je trouve que Bayrou et Royal sont pitoyables et je suis dubatif sur l'efficacit de cette stratgie.

Bloon

----------


## bidou

> Heritation c'est pas quand tu hsites  accepter un hritage ?


Ou quand ca te dmange de l'accepter  ::mouarf::  




> A part a je trouve que Bayrou et Royal sont pitoyables et je suis dubatif sur l'efficacit de cette stratgie.


A mon avis ils sont dubitatifs aussi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## richard

> Tu avais oubli un truc  mettre en gras  
> 
> Aprs, chacun en tire ses conclusions.
> 
> (non, non, la grande majorit des journalistes ne vote pas  gauche  )


   Si, si tu as raison, surtout "Nice Matin" qui est bien connu pour ses prises de position trotskystes (limite anarchisantes mme, je trouve) c'est d'ailleurs pour a que Lagardre, humaniste de gauche bien connu, l'a achet.

    Et si les journalistes taient au centre  ...       de leurs intrts ???

     Cette interrogatitude me flanque la trouillattitude, pas vous ?

   RE- ::mouarf2::

----------


## zooro

> Si, si tu as raison, surtout "Nice Matin" qui est bien connu pour ses prises de position trotskystes (limite anarchisantes mme, je trouve) c'est d'ailleurs pour a que Lagardre, humaniste de gauche bien connu, l'a achet.


Un lien intressant : http://caveat.ouvaton.org/2007/02/16...alain-duhamel/

----------


## pseudocode

Comme j'ai lu sur un autre forum:

- Si la France tait une entreprise avec Sarko comme PDG, le capital serait ouvert en bourse et les actionnaires finiraient par licencier tous les employs pour augmenter les profits.

- Si la France tait une entreprise avec Sego comme PDG, le capital serait liquid pour ponger le deficit et les employs seraient licencis pour cause de dpot de bilan.

Medames et Messieurs, faites vos jeux...  ::aie::

----------


## zooro

> - Si la France tait une entreprise avec Sarko comme PDG, le capital serait ouvert en bourse et les actionnaires finiraient par licencier tous les employs pour augmenter les profits.


C'est dbile. Si tu vires tous les employs, tu supprimes les revenus, et en plus, tu dois payer des indemnits aux employs. C'est bien pour a que, justement, des actionnaires ne le feraient jamais.




> - Si la France tait une entreprise avec Sego comme PDG, le capital serait liquid pour ponger le deficit et les employs seraient licencis pour cause de dpot de bilan.


Ca, par contre, c'est raliste...




> Medames et Messieurs, faites vos jeux...


Comme tu dis !  :;):

----------


## pseudocode

> C'est dbile. Si tu vires tous les employs, tu supprimes les revenus, et en plus, tu dois payer des indemnits aux employs. C'est bien pour a que, justement, des actionnaires ne le feraient jamais.


Va dire ca aux employs de la branche textile...  ::roll::

----------


## zooro

> Va dire ca aux employs de la branche textile...


C'est pas pour gagner plus d'argent que ces botes ont ferm, mais parce qu'elles n'en gagnaient plus du tout, avec la concurrence trangre.
Quand les actionnaires sont obligs d'injecter de l'argent dans une bote pour la maintenir  flot, j'imagine qu'au bout d'un moment ils finissent par se lasser.  ::roll::

----------


## bidou

> C'est pas pour gagner plus d'argent que ces botes ont ferm, mais parce qu'elles n'en gagnaient plus du tout, avec la concurrence trangre.
> Quand les actionnaires sont obligs d'injecter de l'argent dans une bote pour la maintenir  flot, j'imagine qu'au bout d'un moment ils finissent par se lasser.


Tu veux nous faire croire que jamais une entreprise n'a licenci pour augmenter les profits de ses actionnaires ????

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Tu veux nous faire croire que jamais une entreprise n'a licenci pour augmenter les profits de ses actionnaires ????


Attention, certaines l'ont fait - licenciement -, d'autres le font - et se font critique - car elles doivent investir pour maintenir l'entreprise rentable, et les gens ne comprennent pas - Danone par ex, sans la restructuration, possible plus facilement s'il y a des liquidits, la bote serait mal barre maintenant, donc c'est le choix entre des licenciements tout de suite ou un dpt de bilan plus tard -

----------


## pseudocode

> donc c'est le choix entre des licenciements tout de suite ou un dpt de bilan plus tard -


lol. Exactement ce que je disais un peu plus haut.  :;):

----------


## bidou

> Attention, certaines l'ont fait - licenciement -, d'autres le font - et se font critique - car elles doivent investir pour maintenir l'entreprise rentable, et les gens ne comprennent pas - Danone par ex, sans la restructuration, possible plus facilement s'il y a des liquidits, la bote serait mal barre maintenant, donc c'est le choix entre des licenciements tout de suite ou un dpt de bilan plus tard -


Je suis d'accord avec toi, il y a des fois ou c'est ncessaire mme quand l'entreprise n'est pas en grande difficult. Malheureusement il y a aussi des fois ou c'est uniquement dans le but d'un profit immdiat, quitte  mettre l'entreprise en danger voire d'aller jusqu' planter l'entreprise (et les petits actionnaires au passage, car curieusement les gros s'en tire souvent mieux). Aprs il ne faut pas s'tonner que les gens ne le comprennent pas.

----------


## ludovic.fernandez

Bonsoir,

J'entend tout le monde se marrer des dclarations de Mr.Sarkozy concernant le caractre hriditaire de tel ou tel truc. 

Personnellement, je suis informaticien et non pas gnticien alors, j'ai essay de comprendre pourquoi il avait dit une telle connerie.

Aprs diffrente lecture, il apparat que cette position est celle des tats-unis et justifie par exemple la peine de mort outre-atlantique. N'tant pas fan de la pense amricaine, j'ai continu mes recherches et j'ai vu que cette thorie tait aussi celle de nombre de chercheurs franais du mme niveau que Darwin jusqu' l'entre deux-guerres. 

Bref, aujourd'hui la France refuse simplement cette ide alors qu'elle semble avoir longtemps fait foi et qu'elle est encore  l'heure du jour dans d'autres cultures. Sincrement, mme si j'emet des doutes sur cette thorie, je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas en parler sans prjugs "philosophiques".

D'ailleurs, c'est tout ce que je reproche depuis des annes  la gauche : un manque d'ouverture d'esprit. 

J'aimerai que la France soit une grande terre d'accueil mais comment le justifier conomiquement ? J'aimerai que le systme ducatif fonctionne mais pourquoi ne pas investir dans la recherche ? pourquoi diffrencier les grandes coles, universits, centres de formations, AFPA, GRETA ... alors que des ples universitaires seraient suffisant. Pourquoi interdir aux chercheurs de faire des profits ? Pourquoi conduire tous les lves vers le BAC alors que ce n'est pas indispensable pour exercer un mtier manuel ? etc. etc.

Pourquoi demander  Mr.Rocard de faire une tude sur les nouvelles technologies ? J'ai beaucoup de respect pour lui (surtout pour son pre) mais  son ge, on est compltement largu ! Bilan : rduire les frais d'internet alor sque la france est le pays o les tlcoms sont les moins chers (merci Free !)

Concernant le soudain intrt du PS envers les positions centristes de l'UDF avec un porte parole de tendance extrme-gauche, a me fait plus peur pour la France et les franais qu'une ligne librale difficilement applicable en France.

L.

----------


## bidou

> J'entend tout le monde se marrer des dclarations de Mr.Sarkozy concernant le caractre hriditaire de tel ou tel truc.


Se marrer n'est pas le terme que j'aurais employ




> Aprs diffrente lecture, il apparat que cette position est celle des tats-unis et justifie par exemple la peine de mort outre-atlantique. N'tant pas fan de la pense amricaine, j'ai continu mes recherches et j'ai vu que cette thorie tait aussi celle de nombre de chercheurs franais du mme niveau que Darwin jusqu' l'entre deux-guerres.


Ce n'est pas la position des US, c'est la position utilise par une partie de ceux qui veulent justifier la peine de mort aux US ce qui est loin d'tre pareil. Par ailleurs, le fait que ce type de thorie ait t celle de chercheurs il y a 70 ans et ne le soit plus devrait quand mme t'indiquer que la majeur partie des gnticiens admettent aujourd'hui qu'elle est sans fondement. Si demain Sarko te disait que la terre est plate, penserais tu cela justifi parce qu' une certaine priode la majeure partie des gens l'on cru ?




> Bref, aujourd'hui la France refuse simplement cette ide alors qu'elle semble avoir longtemps fait foi et qu'elle est encore  l'heure du jour dans d'autres cultures. Sincrement, mme si j'emet des doutes sur cette thorie, je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas en parler sans prjugs "philosophiques".


Tout dpend comment on en parle et dans quel contexte. Quand on en parle dans un dbat contradictoire, pas de souci, quand on en parle sans contradiction et dans un cadre lectoral, ca pose nettement plus de problme. 




> D'ailleurs, c'est tout ce que je reproche depuis des annes  la gauche : un manque d'ouverture d'esprit.


Si l'ouverture d'esprit consiste  laisser dire n'importe quoi au champion du populisme sous pretexte qu'il faut "ouvrir des dbats", alors tant mieux pour ce manque d'ouverture d'esprit. D'ailleurs je me demande pourquoi Sarko ne lance pas un bon gros pav sur l'ingalit des races, ca ferait un carton. D'autant que beaucoup de gens y ont cru et que ca existe aussi dans d'autres cultures....




> J'aimerai que la France soit une grande terre d'accueil mais comment le justifier conomiquement ?


Avec l'immigration choisie, c'est parti pour  ::aie::  




> J'aimerai que le systme ducatif fonctionne mais pourquoi ne pas investir dans la recherche ? pourquoi diffrencier les grandes coles, universits, centres de formations, AFPA, GRETA ... alors que des ples universitaires seraient suffisant. Pourquoi interdir aux chercheurs de faire des profits ? Pourquoi conduire tous les lves vers le BAC alors que ce n'est pas indispensable pour exercer un mtier manuel ? etc. etc.


C'est un vaste dbat




> Pourquoi demander  Mr.Rocard de faire une tude sur les nouvelles technologies ? J'ai beaucoup de respect pour lui (surtout pour son pre) mais  son ge, on est compltement largu ! Bilan : rduire les frais d'internet alor sque la france est le pays o les tlcoms sont les moins chers (merci Free !)


Il y a des jeunes tout autant largu sur le sujet, je ne vois pas en quoi son age entre en compte  ::koi:: 




> Concernant le soudain intrt du PS envers les positions centristes de l'UDF avec un porte parole de tendance extrme-gauche, a me fait plus peur pour la France et les franais qu'une ligne librale difficilement applicable en France.


Ce n'est pas les positions centristes qui suscitent de l'intrt, ce sont les lecteurs centristes  ::aie::

----------


## zooro

> Tout dpend comment on en parle et dans quel contexte. Quand on en parle dans un dbat contradictoire, pas de souci, quand on en parle sans contradiction et dans un cadre lectoral, ca pose nettement plus de problme.


En l'occurrence, il est le seul a avoir accept l'interview en question. Mme Royal et M. Bayrou l'ont courageusement refus... Donc c'est un peu hypocrite de lui reprocher d'en parler "sans contradiction"...

----------


## Invit

> En l'occurrence, il est le seul a avoir accept l'interview en question. Mme Royal et M. Bayrou l'ont courageusement refus... Donc c'est un peu hypocrite de lui reprocher d'en parler "sans contradiction"...


Tu parles de quoi l?
Je note qu'il brocarde  l'envie le fait que Royal et Bayrou souhaitent dbattre, en arguant que a n'a pas lieu d'tre. Comme confiscation du dbat c'est pas mal.

En ce qui concerne l'hrdit, si on mlange :
- fichage des enfants ds 3 ans sur thoris fumeuses de l'Inserm
- allgations du caractre gntique de la pdophilie et de la violence
- mise en place du systme Bases-Eleves (renseignez vous par vous mme)
on obtient les prmisses d'un tat eugnique et autoritaire.

A titre personnel, le "volet scurit" de Mr Sarkozy m'inquite. Le reste je ne ne sais pas et pense qu'il faut juger sur les actes accomplis.

----------


## zooro

> Tu parles de quoi l?


De la mme chose que la personne  laquelle j'ai rpondu. Et toi ?




> Je note qu'il brocarde  l'envie le fait que Royal et Bayrou souhaitent dbattre, en arguant que a n'a pas lieu d'tre. Comme confiscation du dbat c'est pas mal.


Pourquoi ils n'ont pas dbattu avant le 1er tour ???

----------


## hegros

Ils dbattent actuellement sur BFM Tv donc ca va il n'y a pas de confiscation du dbat.

----------


## ludovic.fernandez

Bonjour Bidou,
Tu cris:



> Ce n'est pas la position des US, c'est la position utilise par une partie de ceux qui veulent justifier la peine de mort aux US ce qui est loin d'tre pareil. Par ailleurs, le fait que ce type de thorie ait t celle de chercheurs il y a 70 ans et ne le soit plus devrait quand mme t'indiquer que la majeur partie des gnticiens admettent aujourd'hui qu'elle est sans fondement. Si demain Sarko te disait que la terre est plate, penserais tu cela justifi parce qu' une certaine priode la majeure partie des gens l'on cru ?


C'est le seul point sur lequel j'aimerai revenir. Je ne demande pas  croire un tel ou un tel mais simplement  comprendre les choses puisque je fais partie des franais  ne pas avoir les connaissances ncessaires sur ce thme. La terre est plate : 100% des chercheurs le diront alors je suis amen  les croire. D'ailleurs, on me l'a enseign et la physique est une science pure, cela fait donc partie de ma culture.

Franois Jacob crit ceci: 




> (P)eut-tre a-t-on voulu, au cours du temps, attribuer au gne trop de proprits, trop de capacits, trop de pouvoir. Il semble bien que le rle qui lui avait t imparti doive tre redistribu pari plusieurs acteurs cellulaires. En fait, au cours du dernier sicle, la recherche en biologie a t essentiellement analytique. Le gne, puis le gnome tmoignent du succs du rductionnisme. Mais il semble bien que le temps soit venu de modifier cette tendance. Il n'est plus possible d'attribuer au seul gne toutes les proprits qu'on a voulu y voir. C'est maintenant le monde des interactions entre les composants de la cellule qui devient le centre de l'intrt et de l'tude biologique. Ce qui ne diminue pas pour autant le dterminisme gntique qui pse sur les individus.


Tout ce que l'on connait en ralit, ce sont les possibles drives du dterminisme d'un point de vue sociologique i.e., l'usage du dterminisme par le pouvoir et en effet, il m'est difficile d'admettre qu'un politique argumente officiellement sur ce sujet alors que les scientifiques sont encore en plein dbat.

L.

----------


## zooro

> - allgations du caractre gntique de la pdophilie et de la violence


J'espre que, avant d'en parler, tu avais lu les "allgations" en question. Si ce n'est pas le cas, en voici le texte *dans le contexte*: http://www.philomag.com/article,dial...nnemis,288.php

Au sujet de ce fameux article, beaucoup de contradicteurs de Sarkozy lui reprochent d'affirmer qu'on serait dtermins  la naissance.
Extrait:



> M. O. : Je ne suis pas rousseauiste et ne soutiendrais pas que l'homme est naturellement bon.  mon sens, on ne nat ni bon ni mauvais. On le devient, car ce sont les circonstances qui fabriquent l'homme.
> 
> N. S. : Mais que faites-vous de nos choix, de la libert de chacun ? 
> 
> M. O. : Je ne leur donnerais pas une importance exagre. Il y a beaucoup de choses que nous ne choisissons pas. Vous n'avez pas choisi votre sexualit parmi plusieurs formules, par exemple. Un pdophile non plus. (...)


Peut-tre faudrait-il expliquer  ces contradicteurs que les initiales "NS" sont celles de Sarkozy, et "MO" celles du philosophe menant l'entretien, parce que, apparemment, ils n'ont pas tout compris...

----------


## sovitec

> Peut-tre faudrait-il expliquer  ces contradicteurs que les initiales "NS" sont celles de Sarkozy, et "MO" celles du philosophe menant l'entretien, parce que, apparemment, ils n'ont pas tout compris...


Tu as juste oubli la rponse qui suit :




> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous. *J'inclinerais, pour ma part,  penser qu'on nat pdophile*, et c'est d'ailleurs un problme que nous ne sachions soigner cette pathologie. Il y a 1 200 ou 1 300 jeunes qui se suicident en France chaque anne, ce n'est pas parce que leurs parents s'en sont mal occups ! Mais parce que, gntiquement, ils avaient une fragilit, une douleur pralable. Prenez les fumeurs : certains dveloppent un cancer, d'autres non. Les premiers ont une faiblesse physiologique hrditaire. *Les circonstances ne font pas tout, la part de l'inn est immense*.


Mais je suppose que c'tait involontaire  ::aie::

----------


## zooro

> Tu as juste oubli la rponse qui suit :
> (...)
> Mais je suppose que c'tait involontaire


Non, je ne l'ai pas oublie, et c'tait volontaire.

Quand Michel Onfray dit: 


> Vous n'avez pas choisi votre sexualit parmi plusieurs formules, par exemple. Un pdophile non plus.


Il affirme bien que la pdophilie, l'homosexualit, etc. sont subies, qu'on n'a pas son mot  dire, non ?
D'aprs la discussion, le philosophe semble penser que notre libre arbitre n'a que peu d'influence sur notre vie ("Je ne leur donnerais pas une importance exagre", en parlant de nos choix). Nicolas Sarkozy, en revanche, indique que si, d'aprs lui, il y a de fortes dispositions  la pdophilie,  la dpression, etc. lorsque l'on nat, nos actes, nos choix peuvent nous permettre de nous en affranchir ("que faites-vous de nos choix, de la libert de chacun ?").

Je crois qu'on a fait le tour de la question.

Et sinon, vous pensez quoi du dbat de la candidate socialiste avec l'ex-candidat du centre ?

----------


## bidou

> En l'occurrence, il est le seul a avoir accept l'interview en question. Mme Royal et M. Bayrou l'ont courageusement refus... Donc c'est un peu hypocrite de lui reprocher d'en parler "sans contradiction"...


quel rapport avec la contradiction, ils n'allaient pas tre interview en mme temps. Et puis il me semble que Sarko aussi a refuser courageusement pas mal de truc avant le premier tour  ::mrgreen::  





> C'est le seul point sur lequel j'aimerai revenir. Je ne demande pas  croire un tel ou un tel mais simplement  comprendre les choses puisque je fais partie des franais  ne pas avoir les connaissances ncessaires sur ce thme. La terre est plate : 100% des chercheurs le diront alors je suis amen  les croire. D'ailleurs, on me l'a enseign et la physique est une science pure, cela fait donc partie de ma culture.


100% le diront aujourd'hui, mais par le pass cela a fait dbat, et cela a t uilis comme un frein  la pense par le pouvoir religieux de l'poque.

Je ne vais pas ici rentrer dans la question de l'inn et de l'acquis, encore que nous pouvons le faire sur un autre fil si tu le souhaites, mais juste faire remarquer que c'est toujours dangereux lorsque les politiques tentent d'utiliser des concepts scentifiques qu'ils ne comprennent pas. En l'occurence, NS ne comprends pas qu'un tre humain puisse tre pdophile, donc c'est inn. Et comme c'est inn, ca devrait se soigner. Et si je poursuis le raisonnement, tant que ca ne se soigne pas, il suffit d'enfermer avant ceux qui le sont, etc...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> quel rapport avec la contradiction, ils n'allaient pas tre interview en mme temps. Et puis il me semble que Sarko aussi a refuser courageusement pas mal de truc avant le premier tour


Le dbat avec les autres candidats ?? Il a t le seul  refuser parce que les autres savaient que mme s'ils le voulaient, ils ne l'auraient pas. Et faire un dbat entre les 4 premiers, c'tait la mme chose. La raison de cette dcision des mdias : l'quit du temps de parole. Pour chaque seconde de Sgo ou Sarko, il aurait fallu la mme chose de Schivardi ou d'Arlette. Et pour le dbat  4, il aurait fallu compenser pour les autres, pas intressant pour une chane qui aurait d faire une croix sur une journe de reportage sur un candidat.

----------


## bidou

Rappelles moi quel est le candidat qui a prfr ne pas aller en banlieue pendant sa campagne alors que ministre de l'intrieur il avait prtendu qu'il n'y aurait plus de territoire interdit dans la rpublique...

----------


## Bloon

> Rappelles moi quel est le candidat qui a prfr ne pas aller en banlieue pendant sa campagne alors que ministre de l'intrieur il avait prtendu qu'il n'y aurait plus de territoire interdit dans la rpublique...


Et Neuilly c'est pas la banlieue peut-tre ?  ::mouarf::  





> Et sinon, vous pensez quoi du dbat de la candidate socialiste avec l'ex-candidat du centre ?


Ca n'a pas apport grand chose, les convergences sont restes convergentes et les divergences sont restes divergentes.

Par contre a permet  Bayrou de continuer  exister et, peut-tre,  Royal de rcuprer plus de voix centristes car il y avait une vraie complicit entre eux. Encore faut-il que ces electeurs ne soient pas trop regardants car personnellement je n'aimerais pas mlanger ma voix avec l'extrme-gauche, les cocos et les verts.

Bloon

----------


## kromartien

> Par contre a permet  Bayrou de continuer  exister et, peut-tre,  Royal de rcuprer plus de voix centristes car il y avait une vraie complicit entre eux. Encore faut-il que ces electeurs ne soient pas trop regardants car personnellement je n'aimerais pas mlanger ma voix avec l'extrme-gauche, les cocos et les verts.
> Bloon


ouaouh ! La vie dmocratique permet et doit permettre que chaque bord s'enrichisse des ides de l'autre. Je ne vois pas en quoi accorder un certain crdit au partie "vert" cologique soit vraiment se compromettre. Pourriez vous m'expliquer ?

Car j'ai galement entendu un responsable centriste  la tlvision qui disait ne pas accepter de voter pour Sgolne Royal, car celle ci tait soutenue  100%  par l'extrme gauche.  

Est ce que c'est le mme type de raisonnement qui pourrait par exemple inciter  ne pas voter N. Sarkozy parce qu'il a obtenu beaucoup de voix par la sduction auprs des lecteurs d'extrme droite, mesurant bien le poids lectoral que pouvait lui donner cette frange d'opinion ?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Rappelles moi quel est le candidat qui a prfr ne pas aller en banlieue pendant sa campagne alors que ministre de l'intrieur il avait prtendu qu'il n'y aurait plus de territoire interdit dans la rpublique...


Il y est all, donc bon...

----------


## zooro

> ouaouh ! La vie dmocratique permet et doit permettre que chaque bord s'enrichisse des ides de l'autre. Je ne vois pas en quoi accorder un certain crdit au partie "vert" cologique soit vraiment se compromettre. Pourriez vous m'expliquer ?


La dmocratie, c'est permettre  chacun d'exprimer ses ides et ses opinions. La dmocratie, c'est aussi respecter les dcisions des lecteurs, une fois qu'ils se sont exprims.
Pour en revenir au PC ou  la LCR, pour moi, l'extrme gauche est au moins aussi dangereuse que l'extrme droite. D'ailleurs, n'est-ce pas une militante LCR qui clamait  la tl que "si Sarko passe, on sera dans la rue" ? Bel exemple de dmocratie...




> Car j'ai galement entendu un responsable centriste  la tlvision qui disait ne pas accepter de voter pour Sgolne Royal, car celle ci tait soutenue  100%  par l'extrme gauche.


Ca me rappelle ces lus PS, dans je ne sais plus quelle rgion, qui, il y a quelques annes, rclamaient que les lus UMP dmissionnent parce qu'ils avaient t lus avec les voix du FN... Aberrant (surtout si l'on se rappelle que, le vote tant secret en France, c'est peut-tre eux qui avaient t lus grce au FN). Bref, ce qui m'avait le plus choqu  l'poque, c'est que certains lus UMP avaient obi.
Donc pour en revenir  Mme Royal, c'est un peu l'histoire de l'arroseur arros  ::mouarf:: 




> Est ce que c'est le mme type de raisonnement qui pourrait par exemple inciter  ne pas voter N. Sarkozy parce qu'il a obtenu beaucoup de voix par la sduction auprs des lecteurs d'extrme droite, mesurant bien le poids lectoral que pouvait lui donner cette frange d'opinion ?


N'est-ce pas la "stratgie" actuelle de la gauche (hormis le PS) ?

----------


## kromartien

> Rappelle moi quel est le candidat qui a prfr ne pas aller en banlieue pendant sa campagne alors que ministre de l'intrieur il avait prtendu qu'il n'y aurait plus de territoire interdit dans la rpublique...


En fait, je ne pense pas que ce soit un argument politique valable, en tout cas je trouve dommage qu'il soit rcupr  des fins lectorales. Des milliers de gens vivent en banlieue, a ne fait pas d'eux des prsidentiables potentiels. 

C'est mme trs fallacieux  mon avis. 

Depuis quand un prsidentiable doit-il justifier de sa connaissance des problmes sociaux qui peuvent exister dans son pays. 
a devrait aller de soi. 

Le fait de polmiquer la dessus montre la difficult de recrer une "unit nationale" sur d'autres critres que ceux qui engendrent les rapports de force et les tensions dans ces quartiers dit sensibles. Ces problmes ne devraient pas systmatiquement tre mis en exergue, si ils le sont en tout cas, c'est bien symptomatique des problmes d'intgration que rencontrent les "habitants des banlieues" et des difficults pour les hommes politiques actuels de reprendre le contact avec des ralits trop longtemps ngliges.




> N'est-ce pas la "stratgie" actuelle de la gauche (hormis le PS) ?


Je suis d'accord que de systmatiquement stigmatiser les opinions de ceux avec qui on n'est pas d'accord n'est pas faire preuve de ce qu'on peut appeler bonne volont dmocratique.

Pour les verts, je suis pour un responsabilisation accrue de l'opinion, tel devrait,  mon avis, tre leur rle principal. Si les problmes environnementaux ne sont pas pris en compte, c'est montrer que l'tre humain finalement n'en est plus vraiment un. Ce qui le caractrise  mon avis doit tre la conscience qu'il a des rpercussions de ses actions, et ngliger les consquences nuisibles de la dgradation de l'environnement sur soi-mme (oui, a ne touche pas que les espces en voie de disparition, la dgradation de l'environnement affecte irrmdiablement tous les tres vivants, l'homme compris, dans des proportions qui sont toujours, videmment, plus importante chez les tres les plus faibles) , c'est faire preuve simplement d'une perte de contact avec les ralits d'un cosystme, qui nous a pourtant tous produits tels que nous sommes. Mais je m'gare peut tre un peu  ::oops::  les verts ne sont plus au second tour.

----------


## zooro

> Pour les verts, je suis pour un responsabilisation accrue de l'opinion, tel devrait,  mon avis, tre leur rle principal. Si les problmes environnementaux ne sont pas pris en compte, c'est montrer que l'tre humain finalement n'en est plus vraiment un. Ce qui le caractrise  mon avis doit tre la conscience qu'il a des rpercussions de ses actions, et ngliger les consquences nuisibles de la dgradation de l'environnement sur soi-mme (oui, a ne touche pas que les espces en voie de disparition, la dgradation de l'environnement affecte irrmdiablement tous les tres vivants, l'homme compris, dans des proportions qui sont toujours, videmment, plus importante chez les tres les plus faibles) , c'est faire preuve simplement d'une perte de contact avec les ralits d'un cosystme, qui nous a pourtant tous produits tels que nous sommes. Mais je m'gare peut tre un peu  les verts ne sont plus au second tour.


Les Verts franais sont une caricature. Ils n'arrivent  se mettre d'accord sur rien, le candidat de CPNT (Frdric Nihous, si mes souvenirs sont bons) tait encore plus crdible qu'eux, en dfendeur de l'environnement. Il suffit de regarder les dgts que les lus Verts ont causs  Paris pour s'en rendre compte.
A choisir, je prfrerais qu'ils soient un peu plus comme en Allemagne par exemple. Plus ralistes qu'utopiques, faisant des propositions concrtes qui peuvent tre appliques.

----------


## kromartien

Je crois que l'cologie est un domaine que les candidats jugent trop terre  terre, j'ai l'impression qu'ils considrent que l'cologie n'est pas digne d'eux, ou quelque chose comme a. 

Quelle est vraiment la position des gros partis PS et UMP vis  vis de l'cologie pour que le seul parti cologiste franais soit autant marginalis, constat encore plus marqu par le score des verts aux prsidentielles de 2007, et quelle est la part de l'opinion publique dans cet tat de fait ?

----------


## bidou

> Par contre a permet  Bayrou de continuer  exister et, peut-tre,  Royal de rcuprer plus de voix centristes car il y avait une vraie complicit entre eux. Encore faut-il que ces electeurs ne soient pas trop regardants car personnellement je n'aimerais pas mlanger ma voix avec l'extrme-gauche, les cocos et les verts.


oui tandis que se mlanger avec le front national c'est anodin...  ::aie::  





> En fait, je ne pense pas que ce soit un argument politique valable, en tout cas je trouve dommage qu'il soit rcupr  des fins lectorales. Des milliers de gens vivent en banlieue, a ne fait pas d'eux des prsidentiables potentiels. 
> 
> C'est mme trs fallacieux  mon avis.


Au contraire, c'est un argument parfaitement valable. Le candidat Sarkozy a t aussi le ministre Sarkozy. En dpit de ses promesses et d'une augmentation significative du budget scurit de ce pays, il reconnait implicitement l'chec de sa politique de ces cinq dernires annes

A cot de ca, je ne crois pas qu'un des deux candidats saura recrer une quelconque "unit nationale"




> Quelle est vraiment la position des gros partis PS et UMP vis  vis de l'cologie pour que le seul parti cologiste franais soit autant marginalis, constat encore plus marqu par le score des verts aux prsidentielles de 2007, et quelle est la part de l'opinion publique dans cet tat de fait ?


Ce problme la n'est pas franco-franais. Je crains que productivisme et mondialisation ne soit pas soluble dans l'cologie, et on s'approche d'un moment ou il va falloir changer de systme pour des raisons cologiques. Seulement c'est nettement plus facile  dire qu' faire et je ne pense pas que les "gros partis" est une quelconque ide de vers quoi se diriger...
Finalement, on voit bien ce problme entre le discours des deux candidats et la charte Nicolas Hulot qu'ils ont pourtant sign. A aucun moment ils ne sont sortis de la logique "produire plus - consommer plus" alors que c'est celle la qu'il va falloir casser.

----------


## zooro

> Ce problme la n'est pas franco-franais. Je crains que productivisme et mondialisation ne soit pas soluble dans l'cologie, et on s'approche d'un moment ou il va falloir changer de systme pour des raisons cologiques. Seulement c'est nettement plus facile  dire qu' faire et je ne pense pas que les "gros partis" est une quelconque ide de vers quoi se diriger...
> Finalement, on voit bien ce problme entre le discours des deux candidats et la charte Nicolas Hulot qu'ils ont pourtant sign. A aucun moment ils ne sont sortis de la logique "produire plus - consommer plus" alors que c'est celle la qu'il va falloir casser.


L'Allemagne s'en sort trs bien : 
- Concernant le respect du protocole de Kyoto :



> Voici l'volution des missions de gaz  effet de serre de 1990  2004, avec les objectifs nationaux de rduction des missions pour la priode 2008-2012 entre parenthses :
>     * Allemagne : -17 % (-21%)
>     * France : -0.8 % (0%)


- Concernant l'influence conomique sur la scne internationale:



> LAllemagne est la premire puissance conomique de l'Union europenne. Elle figure au 3me rang mondial derrire les tats-Unis et le Japon mais devant la Rpublique populaire de Chine, le Royaume-Uni et la France.Elle possde pour cela de nombreux atouts: un march intrieur important, une population active qualifie grce l'apprentissage professionnel, et un niveau de vie lev.


- Concernant le temps de travail: Il me semble (mais je ne retrouve plus mes sources) que l'Allemagne est revenue sur la rduction du temps de travail mise en place il y a quelques annes.

Tout a pour dire qu'il y a des contre-exemples  


> Je crains que productivisme et mondialisation ne soit pas soluble dans l'cologie

----------


## Bloon

> oui tandis que se mlanger avec le front national c'est anodin...


Je l'attendais celle-l :-)

Le front national c'est plus compliqu, il y a d'ailleurs une partie (minoritaire certes) qui a appel  voter Royal.




> ouaouh ! La vie dmocratique permet et doit permettre que chaque bord s'enrichisse des ides de l'autre. Je ne vois pas en quoi accorder un certain crdit au partie "vert" cologique soit vraiment se compromettre. Pourriez vous m'expliquer ?
> 
> Car j'ai galement entendu un responsable centriste  la tlvision qui disait ne pas accepter de voter pour Sgolne Royal, car celle ci tait soutenue  100%  par l'extrme gauche.


Je pense qu'un lecteur centriste n'a pas grand chose  voir avec les valeurs de la ligue communiste rvolutionnaire. Avec celles du FN non plus, certes, mais jusqu' prsent, il y a moins de liens entre droite et extreme droite qu'entre gauche et extreme gauche.




> Est ce que c'est le mme type de raisonnement qui pourrait par exemple inciter  ne pas voter N. Sarkozy parce qu'il a obtenu beaucoup de voix par la sduction auprs des lecteurs d'extrme droite, mesurant bien le poids lectoral que pouvait lui donner cette frange d'opinion ?


Ca n'est pas comparable :

L'extreme droite n'a pas appel  voter Sarkozy, Le Pen ayant mme estim que Sarkozy n'tait pas un candidat lgitime  cause de ses origines pas 100% franaises.

L'extreme gauche a appel  voter Royal, qui n'exclut pas d'avoir des ministres communistes.

Bloon

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

L'Allemagne possde un lobby vert trs dvelopp et trs politis et  moiti  ct de la plaque. Ils sont contre le nuclaire, mais achtent notre lectricit parce qu'ils n'en produisent pas assez avec les oliennes and C...

Et effectivement, ils sont passs avant nous aux 35h, et en sont revenus pour le plus grand plaisir des Allemands.

----------


## Invit

> Et effectivement, ils sont passs avant nous aux 35h, et en sont revenus pour le plus grand plaisir des Allemands.


Mou si c'est comme Bosch en france qui a dit clairement : on supprime les 35h ou on licencie...

De toute faon, comme le disent si bien les alter-mondialistes, l'argent ne se mange pas.
Notre socit de consommation n'est que la version moderne de l'ile de Paques. Je conseille  tous ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu de regarder Rapa-nui  ::roll::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Mou si c'est comme Bosch en france qui a dit clairement : on supprime les 35h ou on licencie...


Ca montre bien l'absurdit des 35h, a ne peut pas fonctionner, mme si les ouvriers franais sont trs bons et productifs, il y a des limites. C'est triste, mais si en chine ils sont beaucoup trop moins chers, c'est plus rentable l-bas, donc il faut rester objectif un minimum.

+1 avec Bloon, sachant que Royal a aussi fait des appels du pied  l'extrme drotie dans ses discours sur l'identit nationale - aprs avoir bien dcri l'ide d'un tel ministre, la voil qui commence  discourir dans ce sens ! -

----------


## Invit

> Ca montre bien l'absurdit des 35h, a ne peut pas fonctionner, mme si les ouvriers franais sont trs bons et productifs, il y a des limites. C'est triste, mais si en chine ils sont beaucoup trop moins chers, c'est plus rentable l-bas, donc il faut rester objectif un minimum.


Peut-on comparer la rentabilit de gens exploits dans une dictature autoritaire avec la rentabilit de pays comme la France ? j'en doute.
Le plus pathtique est que les "gros" dirigeants comparent leurs salaires avec ceux des dirigeants amricains, et les notres avec ceux des indiens ou des chinois. Deux poids, deux mesures  ::aie::  
Ajoute  ceux les comptes truqus (Enron par exemple), et sans tre militant LCR j'ai l'impression qu'on nous ment, qu'on nous spolie  ::mouarf::

----------


## the_ugly

Une petite phrase  mditer pour les chantres de l'assistanat :

_Donne un poisson  un homme, il aura  manger pour un jour.
Apprend lui  pcher, il pourra manger toute sa vie._

----------


## Erwy

> Une petite phrase  mditer pour les chantres de l'assistanat :
> 
> _Donne un poisson  un homme, il aura  manger pour un jour.
> Apprend lui  pcher, il pourra manger toute sa vie._


Ce qui est marrant avec ce genre de vrit, c'est que c'est un peu comme certaine cuisine.
Une fois ou deux, fates avec finesse et subtilit afin de relev un argumentaire riche mais parfois aride c'est intressant, mais servi seul , rptition et sans talent c'est l'coeurement garanti.

Ces phrases toutes faites, qui vitent d'avoir  rflchir, oublient des choses comme :
- et il se nourrit de quoi le mec pdt que tu lui apprends ?
- et s'il s'avre mauvais pcheur , tu le laisses crever ?
....
Le dicton  deux balles ca va 5 minutes, dj comme l'a signal Bidou que a tend fortement vers la philosophie de bistrot, si on pouvait vit ce type d' "argumentaire" (et je suis gentils)
Parce que les "il vaut mieux un bon tient que 2 tu l'auras", ou "pierre qui roule n'amasse pas mousse" on peut en faire des pages mais a ne va apporter grand chose  ::roll::

----------


## sovitec

> Une petite phrase  mditer pour les chantres de l'assistanat :
> 
> _Donne un poisson  un homme, il aura  manger pour un jour.
> Apprend lui  pcher, il pourra manger toute sa vie._


C'est sr qu'avec des phrases toutes faites on arrive  dire n'importe quoi. Tiens, une citation :

_Quiconque est prt  sacrifier un peu de sa libert pour un peu plus de scurit ne mrite ni l'un ni l'autre, et perdra les deux._ (Thomas Jefferson)

Edit : grill par Erwy

----------


## the_ugly

> Ces phrases toutes faites, qui vitent d'avoir  rflchir, oublient des choses comme :
> - et il se nourrit de quoi le mec pdt que tu lui apprends ?
> - et s'il s'avre mauvais pcheur , tu le laisses crever ?
> ....


Pendant que tu lui apprends tu lui donnes videmment de quoi se nourrir.
S'il s'avre mauvais pcheur, il ne crvera pas de faim, il mangera juste moins qu'un bon pcheur, ce qui est normal.





> _Quiconque est prt  sacrifier un peu de sa libert pour un peu plus de scurit ne mrite ni l'un ni l'autre, et perdra les deux._ (Thomas Jefferson)


Si Sarko passe, j'aurai la libert (de gagner plus en travaillant plus par exemple) et la scurit.

----------


## Bloon

the_ugly a dit que c'tait une phrase * mditer*.

J'ai t abord dans la rue par une bnbole de Mdecins du monde qui m'a sorti la mme phrase, pour illustrer leur faon de faire et de voir les choses. Je ne pense pas que Mdm soient des piliers de bars.

Donc quand on mdite dessus, on peut en tirer des conclusions intressantes (j'ai rcupr le numro de portable de la bnvole  ::mrgreen:: )

Bloon

----------


## Invit

> Si Sarko passe, j'aurai la libert (de gagner plus en travaillant plus par exemple) et la scurit.


Si sarko passe, je m'inscris  RESF. D'ailleurs si sego passe je le ferais aussi.

----------


## zooro

> Le plus pathtique est que les "gros" dirigeants comparent leurs salaires avec ceux des dirigeants amricains, et les notres avec ceux des indiens ou des chinois. Deux poids, deux mesures


Tu peux aussi comparer ton salaire  celui d'un amricain (voire d'un luxembourgeois ou d'un suisse, ou d'un allemand) occupant un poste similaire dans son pays. Ca risque de te piquer un peu les yeux.  :;):  
Mais en contrepartie, ils sont obligs de passer un peu plus que nous par des assurances prives. Cela dit, j'imagine que la quasi-totalit d'entre nous cotise  une mutuelle prive, une retraite complmentaire, etc., non ?




> Si sarko passe, je m'inscris  RESF. D'ailleurs si sego passe je le ferais aussi.


Ca, c'est un asso qui devrait tre dclare hors-la-loi. Soutenir des gens qui violent dlibrment la loi, c'est lgrement illgal, non ?

Ca me fait penser  cet article:
http://fr.news.yahoo.com/29042007/20...e-on-veut.html



> La famille Raba, expulse il y a plus de quatre mois vers le Kosovo et revenue clandestinement sur le sol franais, a exhort dimanche  Villeurbanne (Rhne) le futur prsident de la Rpublique  la laisser "vivre en France, comme tous les Franais".


Ils n'auraient pas oubli comme un lger dtail ? Ils ne sont pas Franais, puisque leurs demandes rptes ont toutes t refuses.

----------


## Invit

> Ca, c'est un asso qui devrait tre dclare hors-la-loi. Soutenir des gens qui violent dlibrment la loi, c'est lgrement illgal, non ?


Et alors ? vive la rvolution , la rbellion, la subversion.

Vivre libre ou mourir.

----------


## the_ugly

> Et alors ? vive la rvolution , la rbellion, la subversion.
> 
> Vivre libre ou mourir.


Tu te crois o? Tu n'es pas dans un roman. Ce que tu dis, il y en a qui l'expriment en violant des policires qui sortent du boulot.

----------


## zooro

> Et alors ? vive la rvolution , la rbellion, la subversion.
> Vivre libre ou mourir.


Dura lex sed lex (La loi est dure mais c'est la loi)

La loi doit tre change ou respecte. Les lois actuelles ont toutes t votes par des lus du peuple (n'en dplaise  certains). Donc, c'est, indirectement, le peuple qui les a dcides, comme dans toute dmocratie reprsentative.

A propos des lois, je t'invite  parcourir cet article: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loi#Cri..._loi_en_France
On a un problme, en France: on vote des lois  tort et  travers, pour tout et n'importe quoi, alors qu'il suffirait, dans l'immense majorit des cas, d'appliquer les lois existantes.

----------


## Erwy

> S'il s'avre mauvais pcheur, il ne crvera pas de faim, il mangera juste moins qu'un bon pcheur, ce qui est normal.


On sent que tu as une grand exprience de la pche , de ce qu'il faut pour la faire , du temps etc...On sent  aussique t'as une grande exprience de la vie pour sortir de grandes certitudes de ce niveau
Un peu comme l'assistanat et l'universit quoi  ::roll::  








> the_ugly a dit que c'tait une phrase * mditer*.
> 
> J'ai t abord dans la rue par une bnbole de Mdecins du monde qui m'a sorti la mme phrase, pour illustrer leur faon de faire et de voir les choses. Je ne pense pas que Mdm soient des piliers de bars.
> 
> Donc quand on mdite dessus, on peut en tirer des conclusions intressantes


Ouais , on peut en tirer comme conclusion que c'est de la tirade grandiloquente visant  cacher un argumentaire famlique.C'est normalement la pour *illustrer* un propos (genre parabole), pas pour en tre un, que ce soit Mdm ou autre, si on est reduit  mditer ce type d'argumentaire qui peut vouloir dire tout et son contraire suivant le contexte ...  ::roll:: 
T'as raison , sur le fond, c'est pas de la philosophie de comptoir  , plutot de celle des beignets chinois

----------


## souviron34

> Et alors ? vive la rvolution , la rbellion, la subversion.
> 
> Vivre libre ou mourir.


Et d'ailleurs, vous qui fustigez en permanence les amricains, a sent bon l'amrique.. C'est d'ailleurs la devise de l'tat du New Hampshire (Nord Est) : "Live free or die"..... inscrite sur toutes les plaques d'immatriculation...


Et  propos de la pche, une parabole  mditer, elle-aussi (en anglais) :




> Subject:  are we all doing it wrong?
> 
> 
> The American businessman was at the pier of a small coastal
>  Mexican  village when a small boat with just one fisherman docked.
>  Inside the  small boat were several large yellowfin tuna. The American
>  Complimented  the Mexican on the quality of his fish and asked how long it
>  took to  catch them. The Mexican replied only a little while.
>  The American then asked why didn't he stay out longer and
> ...


 ::aie::   :8O:

----------


## Erwy

> Et d'ailleurs, vous qui fustigez en permanence les amricains, a sent bon l'amrique..


Pas vraiment, ou plus exactement , pas seulement, j'ai un mauvais accs  internet mais j'ai cru lire (mais pas acces  autre chose qu'au rsum ggogle) que a aurait t adopt par le new Hampshire en 1945, alors que ce genre de devise n'est pas rcente.
*La libert ou la mort* c'est par exemple le cris de guerre lors des revoltes de Crtes (XVIII-XIX me) donc pas spcailement amricain, loin de l.

----------


## hegros

> Si Sarko passe, j'aurai la libert (de gagner plus en travaillant plus par exemple) et la scurit.


Mais tu peux dja le faire suffit juste que ton employeur soit d'accord pour te les payer et avec ou sans sarko s'il n'est pas d'accord tu ne pourras pas en faire plus...

Sinon de quelle scurit parles-tu ?

Sinon pour le 1er tour j'ai vot Bayrou et l j'ai bien envie de m'abstenir de voter. 
Cependant la vision de Sgo me parat plus acceptable que celle de Sarko ce sera surement un vote contre  :8-):

----------


## sovitec

> Cependant la vision de Sgo me parat plus acceptable que celle de Sarko ce sera surement un vote contre


J'ai entendu ce matin les rsultats d'un sondage qui disait que 53% des personnes qui s'apprtaient  voter pour Sgolne Royal le faisait d'abord contre Nicolas Sarkozy.

(Et mon patron me laisse tout  fait la libert de gagner plus, mais il a fallut que je dmissionne, pas seulement que je menace de dmissionner, pour qu'il me donne plus)

----------


## Erwy

> J'ai entendu ce matin les rsultats d'un sondage qui disait que 53% des personnes qui s'apprtaient  voter pour Sgolne Royal le faisait d'abord contre Nicolas Sarkozy.


Oui, j'en fais partie par exemple.
Tu crois que  tous ceux qui vot pour Chirac au deuxime tour de 2002 etaient  sous son charme ? Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'il y a de surprenant la dedans

----------


## Invit

> Tu te crois o? Tu n'es pas dans un roman. Ce que tu dis, il y en a qui l'expriment en violant des policires qui sortent du boulot.


Je te prie d'viter de m'amalgamer avec des criminels.
La faiblesse de ta rplique n'a d'gale que la rigidit de ta pense.
Je pense que nous devrions cesser de nous adresser la parole.

PS : accessoirement, tu racontes vraiment n'importe quoi.
PPS : rponse non ncessaire, tu m'aimes pas, je t'aimes pas, nous ne nous aimons pas.

----------


## the_ugly

> Je te prie d'viter de m'amalgamer avec des criminels.
> La faiblesse de ta rplique n'a d'gale que la rigidit de ta pense.
> Je pense que nous devrions cesser de nous adresser la parole.


Quand tu mets les gens en face de leurs contradictions, soit ils changent leurs discours, soit ils se braquent compltement.

C'est sr que ta rplique reflte une pense ouverte (ah, le mot servi  toutes les sauces...)  et flexible.

Les rvolutions se font toujours dans le sang, alors vite de draper dans tes discours.

----------


## Invit

> Quand tu mets les gens en face de leurs contradictions, soit ils changent leurs discours, soit ils se braquent compltement.
> 
> C'est sr que ta rplique reflte une pense ouverte (ah, le mot servi  toutes les sauces...)  et flexible.
> 
> Les rvolutions se font toujours dans le sang, alors vite de draper dans tes discours.


Je pense que je pourrais avoir la mme rponse  ton endroit.
Inutile que nous persistions, a dgnrerait.

----------


## sovitec

> Tu crois que  tous ceux qui vot pour Chirac au deuxime tour de 2002 etaient  sous son charme ? Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'il y a de surprenant la dedans


Non, rien d'tonnant, juste un lment d'information.

----------


## Erwy

> Quand tu mets les gens en face de leurs contradictions, soit ils changent leurs discours, soit ils se braquent compltement.


Soit il continue   raconter n'importe quoi, tu en es un parfait exemple ...
Parce qu'il n'y a que dans tes phantasmes que tu as jamais mis quelqu'un devant ces contradictions.

Quand tu auras finis d'accuser tous tes contradicteurs d'tre des violeurs, de cocufier leur femmes et autres anneries, tu nous previendras ? Parce que les madame Irma du net qui se permettent de faire un "portrait" des autres d'apres quelques uns de leurs posts  gonfle assez vite





> Non, rien d'tonnant, juste un lment d'information.


Dans ce cas la il faut tout dire  :;):  
d'apres larticle suivant ce serait 56 % des electeurs de Sgolne Royal et 40% de Nicolas Sarkosy

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,...-903433,0.html

----------


## FloMo

Sgolne Royal me fait bien rire : son discours change sans cesse, elle n'est pas clair sur ce qu'elle dit, elle est d'ailleurs incapable de faire un vrai discours.

Elle ne sait ni s'exprimer, ni se dfendre : on n'est pas dans la merde pour les relations internationales et les ngociations avec le reste de l'Europe !

A part critiquer Sarkozy, elle ne prsente rien, ne propose rien qui ne soit pas dj propos par Sarkozy. Son programme, c'est le nant. Sarkozy, lui au moins, il a des chiffres en tte ( et sur tout les sujets ). Je suis sr qu'il y en a beaucoup qui le critiquent et qui n'ont pas cout son discours.

Les gens le compare  Le Pen, Hitler et je ne sais qui... Faut arrter ! C'est pas parce qu'il y a 3 trous du cul de journalistes qui racontent des conneries pour faire sensation qu'il faut les croire ! Les conomistes franais et trangers sont formels : pour relever la France conomiquement, il n'y a qu'une seule solution. Et le pire, c'est qu' l'tranger ils n'insistent pas l-dessus tellement a leur parat vident.

Le problme, c'est qu'il y a une minorit qui ont du poids sur la majorit qui vont se retrouver emmerds car ils ne pourront pas magouiller comme ils veulent. Avec Sgolne Royal, c'est le pied : elle est super-mallable ! Avec Nicolas Sarkozy, et bien... chasse aux Golden Parachutes ds cet t. Et oui, a fera dj un paquet d'argent en plus  redistribuer  ceux qui le mritent.

Oui, mais Sarkozy, c'est la police, ils sont anti-immigrs, couvre-feu  19h00, ... N'importe quoi ! Je vois rgulirement la police et je me fais rgulirement arrter : vos papiers, soufflez dans le ballon, on fait le tour de la voiture et c'est bon, circulez. Aucun problme. Je me suis dj fait arrter pour excs de vitesse : tant pis pour moi, je n'avais qu' pas faire le con. L'autre jour, j'ai vu 2 jeunes ( de couleur pour ceux qui ont un doute ) qui roulait sans casque en scooter ; ils se sont fait arrter par un policier : "Attention les gars, vous pourriez avoir un accident. En plus, vous n'avez pas d'assurance, c'est obligatoire. Ca passe pour cette fois, mais que je ne vous y reprenne pas." Pas d'amende, pas de coups de matraque, pas de sjour au poste. Faut arrter de croire tout ce que dit la TV et les soit-disants rebelles qui sont en fait de gros moutons comme les autres.

Sarkozy, il motive tout le monde pour le boulot, il essaye de trouver les meilleures solutions et propose un programme honnte, quitte  s'en prendre plein la figure. Il dit les choses telles qu'elles sont, mme si a ne fait pas toujours plaisir.

Quand j'entends son discours et quand j'entends celui de Sgolne Royal, cela me donne 2 fois plus de raisons de voter pour lui.

----------


## Bloon

> Ouais , on peut en tirer comme conclusion que c'est de la tirade grandiloquente visant  cacher un argumentaire famlique.C'est normalement la pour *illustrer* un propos (genre parabole), pas pour en tre un, que ce soit Mdm ou autre, si on est reduit  mditer ce type d'argumentaire qui peut vouloir dire tout et son contraire suivant le contexte ...


C'tait un bon moyen d'entrer en matire alors que je n'avais pas du tout la tte  a quand elle m'a abord dans la rue. Evidemment elle n'est pas reste sur cette seule argumentation.




> T'as raison , sur le fond, c'est pas de la philosophie de comptoir  , plutot de celle des beignets chinois


Erwy je te trouve bien agressif, un peu comme si t'avais tort, que tu le savais et qu' court d'argumentation, tu t'en prennais directement aux personnes. Un peu comme la mthode Royal.

Bloon

----------


## Invit

> Erwy je te trouve bien agressif, un peu comme si t'avais tort, que tu le savais et qu' court d'argumentation, tu t'en prennais directement aux personnes. Un peu comme la mthode Royal.
> Bloon


La mthode Royal? dis moi, qui a menac clairement de prsenter des candidats pour gner les dputs Udf si l'Udf ne manifestait pas un soutien clair  Mr S. ? je pense que ni l'un, ni l'autre, n'ont  recevoir un prix pour leur anglisme.

----------


## SnakemaN

Sinon il y a ce lien pour vous dfouler verbalement et en plus ici, c'est drle.
Autrement en dernier recours a la prochaine rencontre RID j'apporte des gants de boxe et vous rglez ca "a la mano"  ::aie::  

M'enfin, soyons srieux, parlons plutt politique comme la si bien fait Mr FloMo dans son dernier post, que je plussoie d'ailleur.

----------


## Erwy

> Erwy je te trouve bien agressif, un peu comme si t'avais tort, que tu le savais et qu' court d'argumentation, tu t'en prennais directement aux personnes. Un peu comme la mthode Royal.


Si j'ai droit  une deuxime madame Irma , c'est sur que ca va me gonfler  ::roll::  
Tort en quoi ? Que des personnes ici citent n'importent quel dicton  la con et croient que c'est une argumentation ? Qu'il compare les comportements de leur contradicteurs avec des violeurs ou les accusent de cocufiage ou autres ?
Que ca tourne vachement  la philosophie de bistrot ? Ou  part quelques uns qui essayent de developper des faits ou chiffres , enfin des infos quoi, on a essentiellement droit au discours moralisant ou  dmago  deux balles qu'on repproche justement  ces candidats ?
Quant  ta "methode Royal" , c'est plutot la "mthode prsidentiable" parce qu'il faudrait de sacr oeillres pour en absoudre *tous* les autres candidats  ::roll:: 





> Sarkozy, lui au moins, il a des chiffres en tte ( et sur tout les sujets ). Je suis sr qu'il y en a beaucoup qui le critiquent et qui n'ont pas cout son discours.
> 
> Les gens le compare  Le Pen, Hitler et je ne sais qui... Faut arrter !


Je n'ecoute pas son discours , je regarde comment il a utilis son influence et son pouvoir de ministre ou de dirigeant de l'UMP et je n'aime pas a.Il peut peut tre faire des choses correct  court terme, j'tais d'ailleurs un de ses "supporters" quand il est entr au gouvernement en tant que ministre de l'intrieur, mais je trouves que ces methodes ont une nette tendance  corrompre le systme (qui n'en a pas besoin  ::roll::  ) et on y perd encore plus sur le moyen et long terme.
- qu'il soit revenu la deuxime fois en tant que ministre de l'intrieur pour "se protger"
- certains comportement qu'il a eu en tant que ministre des finances (entre autre la faon qu'il a eu de placer sa femme et d' "acheter" les cadres sup)
- son influence de ministre qu'il a utilis lors de l'affaire Paris Match
 etc...
Sarkosy n'est pas Le Pen, pas plus que Le Pen n'est Hitler ni que Arlette Laguiller n'est Staline, mais je ne voterais jamais pour aucun de ces 3 politiques franais pour autant

----------


## Invit

> Les gens le compare  Le Pen, Hitler et je ne sais qui... Faut arrter !


1 point Godwin pour toi

----------


## FloMo

> Je n'ecoute pas son discours , je regarde comment il a utilis son influence et son pouvoir de ministre ou de dirigeant de l'UMP et je n'aime pas a.Il peut peut tre faire des choses correct  court terme, j'tais d'ailleurs un de ses "supporters" quand il est entr au gouvernement en tant que ministre de l'intrieur, mais je trouves que ces methodes ont une nette tendance  corrompre le systme (qui n'en a pas besoin  ) et on y perd encore plus sur le moyen et long terme.
> Sarkosy n'est pas Le Pen, pas plus que Le Pen n'est Hitler ni que Arlette Laguiller n'est Staline, mais je ne voterais jamais pour aucun de ces 3 politiques franais pour autant


Le problme est l : les gens n'coutent pas son discours et ont peur car il va apporter des changements. Ses mthodes ne sont pas si radicales qu'on veut le croire : il a t 2 fois ministres et jamais il n'y a eu de grve dans aucun de ses ministres. C'est rare.
Pour ce qui est de la corruption, tre contre les golden parachutes et tablir un contrat bas sur les rsultats avec ses ministres me semble trs correct. De plus, il veut un parti centriste afin de controverser ce qu'il dit en cas d'erreur.

----------


## Bloon

> La mthode Royal? dis moi, qui a menac clairement de prsenter des candidats pour gner les dputs Udf si l'Udf ne manifestait pas un soutien clair  Mr S. ? je pense que ni l'un, ni l'autre, n'ont  recevoir un prix pour leur anglisme.


A partir du moment ou l'udf (ou plutt Bayrou) s'exclut de la majorit, il me semble logique que l'ump prsente des candidats contre l'udf.

bon aprs il y a la manire de le dire et de le faire. C'est sr que Sarkozy n'est pas un bisounours.

Bloon

----------


## Erwy

> Ses mthodes ne sont pas si radicales qu'on veut le croire : il a t 2 fois ministres et jamais il n'y a eu de grve dans aucun de ses ministres. C'est rare.


Je suis au ministre des Finance et c'est sans doute le ministre qui a le plus abus de ces avantages qu'on ai eu et qui a le plus pourri la situation.
-  Sa femme, qui n'a aucun rapport avec le minefi, c'est vu offrir un bureau, salaire et autres avantages, ainsi que certains des "secrtaire" de celle-ci
- Sur l'affaire des patrimoines quand il a annonc qu'il demandait au ministre des Finances de lui calculer ses impots , il a surpris tous les autres anciens ministres qui devait soit disant faire de mme
- mais surtout en pleine discussion sur la LOLF , notamment sur les economies et une meilleurs repartitions des primes "cadre-sup" -autres (devait plus y avoir "monopolisation"), il n'a rien trouv de mieux que d'offrir une prime retro-active au Hauts cadre Sup, proportionnel  l'indice. Pour les plus petites cela ne se chiffrait que de quelques milliers d'euros mais ca dpassait largement la dizaine de millier pour les plus haut salaires. economies-juste rpartitions  ::roll::  

Quant au fait qu'il n'y ait pas eu de grves  ::roll::  
1) c'est faux
2)il n'y ait pas rest assez pour qu'il y ait de grosse grve mdiatique, ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose



> Pour ce qui est de la corruption, tre contre les golden parachutes et tablir un contrat bas sur les rsultats avec ses ministres me semble trs correct. De plus, il veut un parti centriste afin de controverser ce qu'il dit en cas d'erreur.


*Tout le monde* le promet  intervalle rgulier et on attends toujours ::roll::  
C'est pourquoi je ne m'intresse *jamais* aux promesses lectorales (juste l'axe gnral), mais aux personnes .
Et l'axe gnral socialiste ou UMP il est aussi nul (et proche) l' un que l'autre  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> A partir du moment ou l'udf (ou plutt Bayrou) s'exclut de la majorit, il me semble logique que l'ump prsente des candidats contre l'udf.
> 
> bon aprs il y a la manire de le dire et de le faire. C'est sr que Sarkozy n'est pas un bisounours.
> 
> Bloon


En gros l'udf a le droit se suivre le mouvement et de se taire ?

----------


## zooro

> - certains comportement qu'il a eu en tant que ministre des finances (entre autre la faon qu'il a eu de placer sa femme et d' "acheter" les cadres sup)
> - son influence de ministre qu'il a utilis lors de l'affaire Paris Match
>  etc...


Quelque part, Mme Royal n'a donc pas grand chose  lui envier, ct jeux d'influence :



> En 1988, elle demande  Franois Mitterrand, le jour de son investiture pour son second septennat, s'il peut l'aider  s'implanter dans une circonscription en vue des prochaines lections lgislatives. Elle est ainsi  parachute  dans les Deux-Svres, en remplacement de Jean-Paul Jean, la veille de la clture des candidatures. Aprs une campagne vigoureuse,  expliquant aux paysans qu'elle allait leur donner des cours d'anglais dans les villages pour qu'ils puissent exporter leur chabichou , elle est lue dpute de la 2e circonscription, celle de Saint-Maixent-l'cole au second tour avec un score de 50,57%. Commentant son succs dans une circonscription historiquement ancre  droite, elle dclare :  Pour un parachutage, l'atterrissage est russi. . 
>  sa demande, Franois Mitterrand accorde en 1992, dans le cadre de ses grands travaux prsidentiels, une subvention de 50 millions de francs aux communes du Marais poitevin des Deux-Svres, dans la circonscription de Sgolne Royal. L'assise locale de la dpute en est conforte.


Source: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%A9gol%C3%A8ne_Royal

----------


## Invit

Il n'y a aucune comparaison entre un soutien de parachutage, fait par tous les partis, souvent, et un abus de position pour en tirer profit.

----------


## Bloon

> En gros l'udf a le droit se suivre le mouvement et de se taire ?


Non, l'udf a le droit de prendre son indpendance, mais dans ce cas il faut bien que l'ump compense ces pertes de siges en prsentant ses propres candidats.

Bloon

----------


## zooro

> Il n'y a aucune comparaison entre un soutien de parachutage, fait par tous les partis, souvent, et un abus de position pour en tirer profit.


En l'occurrence, le parti socialiste lui avait refus son soutien  plusieurs reprises.

----------


## hegros

> Le problme est l : les gens n'coutent pas son discours et ont peur car il va apporter des changements. Ses mthodes ne sont pas si radicales qu'on veut le croire : il a t 2 fois ministres et jamais il n'y a eu de grve dans aucun de ses ministres. C'est rare.
> Pour ce qui est de la corruption, tre contre les golden parachutes et tablir un contrat bas sur les rsultats avec ses ministres me semble trs correct. De plus, il veut un parti centriste afin de controverser ce qu'il dit en cas d'erreur.


Tu as regarder le meeting de Sarkozy hier sur bfm tv ? Parce qu'hier j'ai cout son discours et c'est loin d'tre convaincant d'ailleurs par moment la foule ne savait plus s'il fallait applaudir lorsqu'il terminait ses phrases avec une forte tonalit pour marquer ses ides parce qu'au final ses ides sont brouillons ?

De plus Sarkozy le dit lui mme, lors d'un entretien tlvis, que sa campagne est uniquement bas sur le travail donc on a vite fais le tour!

----------


## parp1

Sarko il est gentil avec son : Plus on travail plus on aura d'argent. OK je ne suis pas contre. Cependant s'il devient prsident il touchera le salaire a vie... et il me semble que c'est deja le cas de certain ministre.

JE suis dsol mais lorsqu'il quittera l'lyse (s'il y va) il toucheras toujours son salaire jusqu'a la fin de ses jours .... a ce propos il serait temps que quelqu'un s'occupe de Giscar... la note commence a tre longue.   ::lol:: 

Je suis d'accord pour qu'on mette les choses a plat en france, mais aussi de l'autre cot des pupitres...

Si j'arrete de travailler (j'ai pas commencer a vrai dire) ce n'est pas pour ca que je serais pay...

Je sort un peu du sujet mais voila...

Et quant a l'autre sagouin qui fait couler airbus et qui se barre avec 8M d'Euros c'est un coup de pied au cul qu'il aurait pris avec moi..... lol

Et les gars dtendez vous plus qu'une semaine a tenir ....

----------


## FloMo

> *Tout le monde* le promet  intervalle rgulier et on attends toujours 
> C'est pourquoi je ne m'intresse *jamais* aux promesses lectorales (juste l'axe gnral), mais aux personnes .
> Et l'axe gnral socialiste ou UMP il est aussi nul (et proche) l' un que l'autre


En attendant, Sarkozy, mme s'il n'est pas blanc comme neige, il a fait des choses qui ont apport rellement quelquechose, lui. On l'a vu chez Arlette Chabot quand on le voyait devant les ouvriers d'une entreprise qui devait licencier, qui n'avait plus aucune solution et qu'il a fait repartir.
Sgolne Royal, hormis l'amnagement du Marais Poitevin, elle n'a pas fait grand chose... A si,  Poitiers, elle a aussi offert des livres d'cole neufs aux familles dfavorises ( livres qui ne seront utiliss qu'une fois et stocks dans un coin ).

Si elle n'a aucun rpondant et qu'elle n'est pas capable de tenir un discours correct ( le rsultat des lections  Melle tait ridicule ), il ne faut mme pas qu'elle pense  diriger un pays entier et ngocier en son nom : face aux gants qu'elle aura en face d'elle, elle se fera bouffer !

----------


## Erwy

> Quelque part, Mme Royal n'a donc pas grand chose  lui envier, ct jeux d'influence :


Je crois qu'on ne s'est pas bien compris.
Qu'un politique use de son influence et de ses contacts me gne peu, j'ai arrt de croire au Pre nol il y a longtemps.
Dans le cas que tu cites Sgolne Royal , comme a peu prs tout les dputs  ::roll::  , c'est servi de son influence pour obtenir des fonds, si tu me trouves 1 lu actuel (dont ce n'est pas le premier mandat, on ne sait jamais , la slection naturelle a pu ne pas avoir encore eu le temps d'agir  ::mouarf::  ) dont ce n'est pas le cas, je me remettrais  croire au Pre Nol  ::mouarf::  Je n'aime pas ce systme je me content de le constater.
Ce que je repproche  Sarkosy c'est d'avoir dans ces cas utilis son personnage public (dans l'affaire Paris-Match la rencontre a eu lieu dans son bureau de ministre)  pour rgler une affaire du cadre priv.
C'est un peu comme si un flic qui avait un voisin bruyant la nuit allait le voir en lui "montrant" sa carte de police, normalement c'est la mise  pied dans ce cas la, et je n'aime pas quand ce type d'exemple vient d'en haut

----------


## FloMo

> Sarko il est gentil avec son : Plus on travail plus on aura d'argent. OK je ne suis pas contre. Cependant s'il devient prsident il touchera le salaire a vie... et il me semble que c'est deja le cas de certain ministre.
> 
> JE suis dsol mais lorsqu'il quittera l'lyse (s'il y va) il toucheras toujours son salaire jusqu'a la fin de ses jours .... a ce propos il serait temps que quelqu'un s'occupe de Giscar... la note commence a tre longue.  
> 
> Je suis d'accord pour qu'on mette les choses a plat en france, mais aussi de l'autre cot des pupitres...
> 
> Si j'arrete de travailler (j'ai pas commencer a vrai dire) ce n'est pas pour ca que je serais pay...
> 
> Je sort un peu du sujet mais voila...
> ...


Que ce soit l'un ou l'autre qui passe, ils auront les mmes avantages.

Pour ce qui est de l'autre sagouin qui part avec 8M d'euros, Sarkozy l'a clairement dnonc chez Arlette Chabot mercredi ou jeudi dernier. Il a bien dit que quand on accepte un poste  haute responsabilit, il faut aussi accepter la possibilit d'chec, et qu'il ne faut pas tre rcompens en cas d'chec.

----------


## kromartien

alors c'est vrai ? Les dignitaires de l'tat exploitent le peuple besogneux ?  ::): 
En tout cas, les leons de moral  2F50 de Nicolas Sarkozy, je pense qu'elles devraient finir par en lasser plus d'un. 

N.S. "Voler c'est mal"  ::lol::

----------


## FloMo

> Tu as regarder le meeting de Sarkozy hier sur bfm tv ? Parce qu'hier j'ai cout son discours et c'est loin d'tre convaincant d'ailleurs par moment la foule ne savait plus s'il fallait applaudir lorsqu'il terminait ses phrases avec une forte tonalit pour marquer ses ides parce qu'au final ses ides sont brouillons ?
> 
> De plus Sarkozy le dit lui mme, lors d'un entretien tlvis, que sa campagne est uniquement bas sur le travail donc on a vite fais le tour!


Je n'ai pas regard son discours hier ( je n'ai pas pu ), mais j'ai cout ce qu'il a dit sur TF1 et France 2. D'ailleurs, pour ceux que a intresse, les missions sont disponibles sur le net il me semble...

----------


## Erwy

> Pour ce qui est de l'autre sagouin qui part avec 8M d'euros, Sarkozy l'a clairement dnonc chez Arlette Chabot mercredi ou jeudi dernier. Il a bien dit que quand on accepte un poste  haute responsabilit, il faut aussi accepter la possibilit d'chec, et qu'il ne faut pas tre rcompens en cas d'chec.


Parce que tu as dj vu un lu (ou futur lu)  flicit un acte de ce style 
 ::roll::  
De l'extrme droite  l'extrme gauche tout le le monde condamne, depuis des annes. Ce type de propos on peut le coller  n'importe qui, sauf peut tre  quelqu'un qui dsirerait commettre un suicide politique .L'indignation a ne cote pas cher.
Si vous arriv  croire que quand Nicolas Sarkosy le dit c'est moins bidon que quand c'est Sgolne Royal ....

----------


## parp1

> Que ce soit l'un ou l'autre qui passe, ils auront les mmes avantages.


Oui tout a fait. C'est bien de  vouloir motiv les citoyens mais faut pas oublier qu'on en est un aussi.... [Petage de cable = ON]A la grece antique me manque...on serait tous nus avec une simple feuille de vigne.. [Petage de cable =OFF]

Au fait a tu une date de sortis pour python30? lol

----------


## FloMo

> Oui tout a fait. C'est bien de  vouloir motiv les citoyens mais faut pas oublier qu'on en est un aussi....


Avec de la motivation, on peut soulever des montagnes. Donner des aides, c'est ce rapprocher du pige de la oisivet qui amne  la dprime.

Avant, j'tais vraiment anti-Sarkozy. Je faisait pas mal de runion avec des groupes qui s'auto-proclamaient rvolutionnaire & co. En fait, je me suis rendu compte petit  petit qu' part pleurer sur leur sort, ils ne faisaient pas grand chose. Ils taient d'ailleurs anti-systme mais vivaient du chmage ou du RMI ( pathtique, je sais ). C'est l que je me suis dit : "Plutt que de se plaindre, faudrait peut-tre aller de l'avant ?"

Forcment, aprs, tu votes Sarkozy donc tu es un gros facho, le monde est pourri, on te montre du doigt. D'un seul coup, il suffit que tu affirmes ton point de vue politique et tu passes pour un anti-dmocratique ( c'est assez drle a aussi ). Bref, de bonnes raisons en plus pour faire bouger les choses.




> Au fait a tu une date de sortis pour python30? lol


J'en sais rien lol

----------


## kromartien

Alors tre anti-sarko c'est tre rvolutionnaire  ::lol::  
Si c'est vraiment ce que vous pensez, alors oui, la socit traverse une grave crise morale  ::lol:: 

--EDIT : post juste en bas --
Juste pour dire qu'il ne faut pas stigmatiser les personnes qui pour rien au monde ne voterait N. Sarkozy. Ce n'est pas parce qu'elles refusent son discours que ce sont  forcment des 

-- fainant communistes parasites du systme de solidarit sociale franais qui font rien qu' pleurer sur leur sort --

----------


## nicB

> Sarko il est gentil avec son : Plus on travail plus on aura d'argent. OK je ne suis pas contre. Cependant s'il devient prsident il touchera le salaire a vie... et il me semble que c'est deja le cas de certain ministre.


C'est d'un ridicule de dire a ...

Sinon je vois que a n'a toujours pas chang.
Sarko vilain, blablabla.
On lui reproche des choses que sgo fait aussi. Enfin bref, a sert  quoi ? 
Aprs tout, on veut que la france remonte la pente, mais on ne le mrite vraiment pas...

--- Edit ---



> Alors tre anti-sarko c'est tre rvolutionnaire
> Si c'est vraiment ce que vous pensez, alors oui, la socit traverse une grave crise morale


Juste comme a, c'est crit o ?  ::roll::

----------


## Erwy

> *Avec de la motivation, on peut soulever des montagnes.* Donner des aides, c'est ce rapprocher du pige de la oisivet qui amne  la dprime.
> 
> Avant, j'tais vraiment anti-Sarkozy. Je faisait pas mal de runion avec des groupes qui s'auto-proclamaient rvolutionnaire & co. En fait, je me suis rendu compte petit  petit qu' part pleurer sur leur sort, ils ne faisaient pas grand chose. Ils taient d'ailleurs anti-systme mais vivaient du chmage ou du RMI


La j'ai une entorse du genou, et bien mme avec la meilleure des motivations je ne peux plus aller nager  ::roll::  
Je suis dsol mais ton exemple donne plutot l'impression de passer d'un extrme  l'autre que d'une dmarche rellement construite, mais c'est vrai que j'evite les parasite revolutionnaire ou autres....



> Forcment, aprs, tu votes Sarkozy donc tu es un gros facho,


Qu'il y ait des fachos qui votent Sarkosy c'est certains, de mme qu'il doit certainement y en avoir qui votent Laguiller ou Royal. La famille politique ca tient  peu de chose.
Il y avait eu, il y a plusieurs semaines, un reportage dans le journal d'ARTE, sur le vote Le Pen .Je crois (mais je peux me tromper) qu'ils avaient envoy une quipe allemande, en tout cas ceux interview taient bcp plus dtendus que d'habitude.
2 profils assez "comiques"
- une jeune fille qui votait Le Pen car, ses parents et grands parents avaient tjrs vot Le Pen et ds qu'elle a eu sa carte elle n'est pas pos de question (Rq j'ai vu le mme profil pour Arlette quelques semaines prs  ::roll::  )
- La rolls des rolls, un mec qui pendant 40 ans avait vot socialiste mais qui aujourd'hui tait un cadre local du FN car, lorsqu'il tait au pouvoir PS avait commis l'innomable, un acte tellement grave qu'il ne pourrait jamais revenir vers eux, *ils avaient cre le permis  point*  ::roll::  

Malgr l'esprance de beaucoup, l'intelligence ne se mesure pas  l'appartenance  une famille politique ou   une autre.



> D'un seul coup, il suffit que tu affirmes ton point de vue politique et tu passes pour un anti-dmocratique ( c'est assez drle a aussi ).


Si ca peut te rassurer je ne te trouve pas anti-dmocratique, je qualifierai  ton argumentation   de "peu dvelopp"   mon gut mais au vu des aneries de certains et de leur ouverture au debat tu restes plutot dans la bonne moiti

----------


## zooro

> En tout cas, les leons de moral  2F50 de Nicolas Sarkozy, je pense qu'elles devraient finir par en lasser plus d'un.


Curieusement, les votes ont montr le contraire. D'ailleurs, Mme Royal semble l'avoir bien compris, qui s'y est mise aussi.
(source: http://www.humanite.fr/journal/2006-...6-05-02-829044, qu'on pourra difficilement accuser d'tre pro-Sarkozy !)




> a montre bien la crise morale que subit la socit


Tu es donc d'accord avec lui.  :;):  (Et avec elle aussi, forcment)
Ben tu vois qu'il ne dit pas que des btises.  ::aie::  




> (Rq j'ai vu le mme profil pour Arlette quelques semaines prs  )


Tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir eu des parents communistes, comme dit le film...

----------


## kromartien

Parce que 'se tirer avec la caisse' entraine un simple :

'Mais oui mon p'tit t'as pas t sage. C'est pas grave. Tu veux un bonbon ?'

de la part de nos responsables politiques, l je dis, oui, la socit traverse une grave crise morale.

----------


## Erwy

> Tu es donc d'accord avec lui.


M'ouais enfin l'argument est plus que fallacieux (mme si celui de kromartien est suffisament lger pou rentabiliser  nouveau le voyage par arostat), si Sarkosy dit que quand il fait beau le ciel est bleu on va russir  tre d'accord avec lui, mais c'est du mme niveau que son argumentaire sur les "mechants patrons", comme dj dit l'indignation a ne cote pas chre et a n'apporte rien .
Pour ce qui est de la crise "morale" , ca me fait toujours marrer ce type de terme, suffisamment vague pour recouvrir tout et son contraire  ::roll::

----------


## pinocchio

> C'est d'un ridicule de dire a ...
> Sinon je vois que a n'a toujours pas chang.
> Sarko vilain, blablabla.
> On lui reproche des choses que sgo fait aussi. Enfin bref, a sert  quoi ? 
> Aprs tout, on veut que la france remonte la pente, mais on ne le mrite vraiment pas...


Je pense plus qu'il voulait dire que pour que son discours soit vraiment sincre et touche la population, il aurait t bien de dire que ce qui sera appliqu pour le quidam sera galement appliqu pour les politiques. comme quand il parle des retraites spcifique, qu'il parle d'EDF, la SNCF, ... c'est bien mais qu'il n'oublie le rgime spcial des politiciens. Le jour o un candidat osera toucher aux retraites spcifique en touchant galement  son propre rgime spcifique, la sincrit sera plus de mise et nous le comprendront bien mieux et surtout personnellement ca me choquerait moins d'entendre dire qu'on va les modifier.
Cordialement

----------


## Erwy

> Tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir eu des parents communistes, comme dit le film...


Je te rappelle quand mme pour ta culture que Arlette n'a jamais t trs copine avec Le PC franais, elle appartient  la mouvance Trotskyste (c'est un peu comme les protestants et les catholiques au XVI-XVII   ::mouarf::  )

----------


## FloMo

> La j'ai une entorse du genou, et bien mme avec la meilleure des motivations je ne peux plus aller nager  
> Je suis dsol mais ton exemple donne plutot l'impression de passer d'un extrme  l'autre que d'une dmarche rellement construite, mais c'est vrai que j'evite les parasite revolutionnaire ou autres....


Et pourtant, je ne suis ni pour un extrme ni pour l'autre. Et pour ce qui est de la motivation, on m'a promis une fin bien triste. Je me suis motiv et j'ai russi  remonter la pente. On m'a enfonc et dcourag : aucun problme. Voil o j'en suis aujourd'hui : heureux. Et j'aimerais qu'il en soit de mme pour tout le monde.




> Qu'il y ait des fachos qui votent Sarkosy c'est certains, de mme qu'il doit certainement y en avoir qui votent Laguiller ou Royal. La famille politique ca tient  peu de chose.
> Il y avait eu, il y a plusieurs semaines, un reportage dans le journal d'ARTE, sur le vote Le Pen .Je crois (mais je peux me tromper) qu'ils avaient envoy une quipe allemande, en tout cas ceux interview taient bcp plus dtendus que d'habitude.
> 2 profils assez "comiques"
> - une jeune fille qui votait Le Pen car, ses parents et grands parents avaient tjrs vot Le Pen et ds qu'elle a eu sa carte elle n'est pas pos de question (Rq j'ai vu le mme profil pour Arlette quelques semaines prs  )
> - La rolls des rolls, un mec qui pendant 40 ans avait vot socialiste mais qui aujourd'hui tait un cadre local du FN car, lorsqu'il tait au pouvoir PS avait commis l'innomable, un acte tellement grave qu'il ne pourrait jamais revenir vers eux, *ils avaient cre le permis  point*


J'ai 2 autres exemples assez sympas avec les extrmes :
- le premier, dont je suis fier : un copain trs Le Pen ( personne n'est parfait ) qui s'est rendu compte en entendant Sarkozy que le problme avec l'immigration n'tait pas les immigrs mais la faon dont on les accueille ( le franais aime se donner bonne conscience et a finit mal ). Imagine sa tte quand il s'est rendu compte que toute cette haine qu'il avait eu pendant tant d'anne tait inutile et inapproprie.
- un immigr qui votait Le Pen car il a pass sa vie  travailler pour pouvoir s'intgrer en France, devenir propritaire d'un htel  la sueur de son front et se le voir rquisitionner par des sans-papiers qui ne font rien de leurs journes.




> Si ca peut te rassurer je ne te trouve pas anti-dmocratique, je qualifierai  ton argumentation   de "peu dvelopp"   mon gut mais au vu des aneries de certains et de leur ouverture au debat tu restes plutot dans la bonne moiti


Merci, mais je n'ose pas trop dvelopper mon discours afin d'viter que mes mots soient mal interprts. Je suis pour le travail rcompens, je suis pour l'aide aux personnes *qui sont dans le besoin*, je suis pour l'immigration ( la famille de ma copine est issue de l'immigration, une partie de ma famille aussi ) et pourtant je vote Sarkozy.

Ce qui m'nerve ( pas trop non plus  :;):  ), c'est de voir des gens faire leur choix politique  partir des propos rapports par les journalistes. Je trouve a d'une absurdit concertante. D'ailleurs, si je ne dit rien sur les boulettes de Sgolne Royal, c'est bien parce que je trouve a bidon comme argument.

----------


## zooro

> si Sarkosy dit que quand il fait beau le ciel est bleu on va russir  tre d'accord avec lui, mais c'est du mme niveau que son argumentaire sur les "mechants patrons", comme dj dit l'indignation a ne cote pas chre et a n'apporte rien .


C'est vrai. 
Au fait, tu proposes quoi  ce sujet ? Parce que, comme tu aurais aussi pu le dire, la critique, c'est pas cher mais a n'apporte pas grand chose.  ::aie::

----------


## kromartien

C'est surement lger comme argumentaire, mais le fait que des personnes soit disant 'chef d'entreprise' => Intelligent, conscient de ses responsabilits, etc partent avec la caisse est tout de mme symptomatique d'une rosion des valeurs morales qui maintiennent la cohsion de la socit.

D'ailleurs, c'est pour a que tous les journaux en ont parl.

Si l'argumentaire est lger, c'est surtout parce que le dilemme est inexistant pour moi quant  ce genre de faits sociaux.

----------


## zooro

> Je te rappelle quand mme *pour ta culture* que Arlette n'a jamais t trs copine avec Le PC franais, elle appartient  la mouvance Trotskyste (c'est un peu comme les protestants et les catholiques au XVI-XVII   )


Merci bien, pour ma culture. Je l'avais range avec ma confiture...

Puisque tu remets Arlette sur le tapis (sans mauvais jeu de mot), elle a bien crit un livre qui s'appelle "Mon Communisme", non ? Les ides qu'elle diffuse sont assez proches de celles du communisme, non ?




> c'est bien mais qu'il n'oublie le rgime spcial des politiciens. Le jour o un candidat osera toucher aux retraites spcifique en touchant galement  son propre rgime spcifique, la sincrit sera plus de mise et nous le comprendront bien mieux et surtout personnellement ca me choquerait moins d'entendre dire qu'on va les modifier.


Il y a juste un problme: c'est le parlement qui vote les lois, et on imagine mal des parlementaires voter une baisse significative de leur propres avantages !
Un peu comme on imagine mal les employs d'une entreprise dcider d'eux-mme de baisser leur salaire.

----------


## hegros

> Un peu comme on imagine mal les employs d'une entreprise dcider d'eux-mme de baisser leur salaire.


C'est ce qu'a fait le patron de General Motor pourtant.

----------


## Erwy

> C'est vrai. 
> Au fait, tu proposes quoi  ce sujet ? Parce que, comme tu aurais aussi pu le dire, la critique, c'est pas cher mais a n'apporte pas grand chose.


Rien, c'est un peu pour a que a me faire rire (jaune).
Je n'y connais pas grand chose ne droit mais je ne vois pas comment dans un systme capitaliste on peut agir sur ce sujet.
 Un PDG (ceux dont on parle ne possde pas l'entreprise , je trouve qu'il a confusion avec certains patrons-propritaire) me semble tre au niveau du droit un salari comme un autre et je ne crois pas que les "primes de licenciement" soient plafonnes (depend peut tre des conventions ???). Bien entendu je ne crois pas qu'on parle ici de a, au niveau du droit, mais, mme si on interdisait les autres primes  il resterait celles-ci.
Si un PDG avait un statut different d'un autre salari on romperait le principe d'egalit sur lequel repose la loi, si on la durcit pour eux, a risque surtout de pnaliser tous les petits (y compris les petits patrons) surtout qu'a ce niveau la on a tjrs suffisamment de fric pour engager un avocat. La seule chose  mon sens qui peut brider(pas empcher) ce type de comportement c'est :
- le jugement des "pairs" (mais la c'est pas gagn .....)
- la pression sociale (mais ca ne se construit pas dur jour au lendemain)

mais d'un point de vue lgislatif, je ne vois rien qui n'aille pas  l'encontre de l'galit des droits ( moins de pnaliser tout le monde  ::?:  )
, mainteant ce n'est que mon opinion





> Puisque tu remets Arlette sur le tapis (sans mauvais jeu de mot), elle a bien crit un livre qui s'appelle "Mon Communisme", non ? Les ides qu'elle diffuse sont assez proches de celles du communisme, non ?


Version trotckyste , l'appellation "communiste" en france  longtemps t reserv PCF ,Staliniste version Marcheais  ::mouarf:: ,  et dans le film c'est bien la mouvance PCF
Pour l'exemple, je te rappelle que les catholiques et les protestants etaient chrtiens, et qu'ils ont la mme version de la bible un peu comme Lutte Ouvrire et le PCF  ::mouarf::

----------


## zooro

> C'est surement lger comme argumentaire, mais le fait que des personnes soit disant 'chef d'entreprise' => Intelligent, conscient de ses responsabilits, etc partent avec la caisse est tout de mme symptomatique d'une rosion des valeurs morales qui maintiennent la cohsion de la socit.


Bien que je n'approuve pas le systme dont il a profit, je me dois de te contredire.
1. Il est loin d'tre parti avec la caisse. L'entreprise ne se porte pas vraiment mal.
2. Lorsque un contrat a t sign entre un employ et une socit, les deux parties se doivent de le respecter. En l'occurrence, les X millions accords  cet ex-dirigeant l'ont t en application de son contrat de travail.
Est-ce moral ? non. Est-ce lgal ? oui. Faut-il changer la loi ?  mon avis, oui.
Mais il est diffamatoire d'affirmer qu'il est parti avec la caisse. Comme ce l'est d'affirmer que les dirigeants qui le font s'en tirent sans problme (en gnral, ils sont poursuivi en justice, et condamns s'ils peuvent tre arrts).




> D'ailleurs, c'est pour a que tous les journaux en ont parl.


Pas vraiment. Ils en ont surtout parl parce que c'est un sujet politique qui fait vendre.




> C'est ce qu'a fait le patron de General Motor pourtant.


Comme ceux de Google.
Mais tu remarqueras que j'ai utilis le pluriel pour parler "des employs", comme pour parler "des parlementaires". Il y avait une raison...
A titre personnel, j'ai aussi dj renonc  1/2 mois de salaire pour aider ma bote  ne pas couler. Malheureusement, certains s'y sont refuss.




> Pour l'exemple, je te rappelle que les catholiques et les protestants etaient chrtiens


Etaient ? Pourquoi, ils ne le sont plus ?  :;):

----------


## parp1

> C'est d'un ridicule de dire a ...
> 
> Sinon je vois que a n'a toujours pas chang.
> Sarko vilain, blablabla.
> On lui reproche des choses que sgo fait aussi. Enfin bref, a sert  quoi ? 
> Aprs tout, on veut que la france remonte la pente, mais on ne le mrite vraiment pas...


Ouais en fait ce que je veux dire ce que tous le temps que les politiciens auront des interets personnel ils seront corompu. 
Alors avant de balayer chez les autres... il*s* fer*aient* mieux de balayer chez eux. 
Pourquoi ils ne paient pas d'impots?

Ca m'ennerve de savoir qu'ils aient des interets et,apres si tu paies pas tes impots tu te prends 10% de majoration?.... Si tu payes pas ton loyer on te fou dehors.... eux ils ont l'lyse...

Alors pourquoi ces gens qui ne sont pas de notre monde viennent nous faire des promesses.????



Faut arreter tout ce merdier.

----------


## zooro

> Pourquoi ils ne paient pas d'impots?


Premire nouvelle !




> Ca m'ennerve de savoir qu'ils aient des interets et,apres si tu paies pas tes impots tu te prends 10% de majoration?.... Si tu payes pas ton loyer on te fou dehors.... eux ils ont l'lyse...


Ca s'appelle un logement de fonction. On en trouve dans l'ducation nationale, comme dans de nombreuses entreprises prives.

----------


## kromartien

> Bien que je n'approuve pas le systme dont il a profit, je me dois de te contredire.
> 1. Il est loin d'tre parti avec la caisse. L'entreprise ne se porte pas vraiment mal.
> 2. Lorsque un contrat a t sign entre un employ et une socit, les deux parties se doivent de le respecter. En l'occurrence, les X millions accords  cet ex-dirigeant l'ont t en application de son contrat de travail.
> Est-ce moral ? non. Est-ce lgal ? oui. Faut-il changer la loi ?  mon avis, oui.
> 
> Pas vraiment. Ils en ont surtout parl parce que c'est un sujet politique qui fait vendre.


 ::oops::  ca m'a paru un tel scandale (propagande mdiatique oblige) que je pensais vraiment qu'il avait fait un hold-up caractris.

----------


## Invit

> Premire nouvelle !
> 
> 
> Ca s'appelle un logement de fonction. On en trouve dans l'ducation nationale, comme dans de nombreuses entreprises prives.


Oui mais il sont bien moins luxueux dans l'ducation nationale, je connais la 1/2 de ma famille est dans l'enseignement.

----------


## Erwy

> Etaient ? Pourquoi, ils ne le sont plus ?


Ben ceux des guerres de religions que je prenais en exemple , ils sont morts (enfin j'espre ::aie::  )

----------


## zooro

> Oui mais il sont bien moins luxueux dans l'ducation nationale, je connais la 1/2 de ma famille est dans l'enseignement.


D'un autre ct, il est assez rare qu'un enseignant ait  diriger un pays,  donner des rceptions diplomatiques,  recevoir des dignitaires trangers, etc.
Enfin, je me trompe peut-tre, mais j'tais rest sur cette impression avec les enseignants que j'ai ctoys.




> Ben ceux des guerres de religions que je prenais en exemple , ils sont morts (enfin j'espre )


 ::mouarf2::

----------


## bidou

> L'Allemagne s'en sort trs bien : 
> - Concernant le respect du protocole de Kyoto :
> 
> - Concernant l'influence conomique sur la scne internationale:
> 
> - Concernant le temps de travail: Il me semble (mais je ne retrouve plus mes sources) que l'Allemagne est revenue sur la rduction du temps de travail mise en place il y a quelques annes.


Je ne veux pas trop faire driver ce sujet mais :
- La simple application du protocole de kyoto n'empchera pas le dsastre, loin sans faut. Le protocole de kyoto, c'est la base qu'a admis comme "raisonnable" des responsables politiques, et ce sera loin d'tre suffisant. Ce serait dj un rel progrs si tout le monde arriv a tenir ces objectifs, mais ca n'est souvent qu'un masque. Pour exemple, les fameux bio carburants remplacent les emissions de CO2 par des missions de NO2 qui elles ne sont pas comptabilises dans le protocole de Kyoto, mais qui posent le mme problme
- Avec le mode de calcul adopt  Kyoto, c'est normal que les pays a forte production nuclaire (dont l'allemagne) s'en sortent plus facilement que les autres, la France n'a par exemple aucun effort  fournir. Qui pourrait dire pourtant que la France ne pollue pas...
- A l'heure actuelle, personne ne prends en charge la pollution engendre pas les changes internationaux (la mondialisation autrement dit)
et je pourrais en rajouter une brouette....

Donc il ne faut pas se voiler la face, il faudra changer de systme ou changer de plante. Mais je ne me fais aucune illusion, les hommes refuseront de l'accepter jusqu'au moment o ils ne pourront plus fermer les yeux. C'est en partie pour cela qu' mon avis la premire priorit de notre prochain prsident(e) doit tre la rduction massive de la dette. Ca laisserai au moins une marge de manoeuvre  ceux qui dans un demi sicle devront commencer  rparer nos conneries...

----------


## kromartien

Tous les partis politiques qui affichent 'l'cologie' comme proccupation et qui se soucient du productivisme outrancier, de l'utilisation dbride des ressources naturelles et de l'imprialisme conomique se sont rallis  la candidate socialiste.

Jos Bov a affirm soutenir Sgolne Royal dans la poursuite de sa campagne lectorale.

----------


## zooro

> Donc il ne faut pas se voiler la face, il faudra changer de systme ou changer de plante.


Moi, je vote pour changer de plante.  ::aie::

----------


## hegros

> Moi, je vote pour changer de plante.


Ca tombe bien il y a eu une dcouverte rcemment  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

> Ca tombe bien il y a eu une dcouverte rcemment


t'as pas interet a oublier une chaussette a la maison, c'est pas a cot  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

> t'as pas interet a oublier une chaussette a la maison, c'est pas a cot


Si tu veux je descend a Perpi ce week end je te la ramene  ::mouarf::  

ps : c'est p bien le flood  ::aie::

----------


## davcha

Si sgolne passe, je deviens chmeur professionel.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Pour les parachutes dors, c'est dingue, mais aux US, quand un CEO se plante et qu'il est vir, son parachute, il ne l'a pas... L, les PDG franais ont le beurre et l'argent du beurre, gnial !

En tout cas, j'ai vu le programme conomique des 2 candidats, et franchement, celui de Royal est dplorable. A part augmenter les impts, elle sait faire qqch ? Et dire que quand elle sera au pouvoir, elle va augmenter les finances des hpitaux, c'est pas purement dmagogique ? Ils n'ont pas russi  rquilibrer les finances de la Scu, et ils veument maintenant encore plus l'augmenter ? Tout le monde,  nouveau, dit oui  l'augmentation des finances des hpitaux, le dire ne changera rien, proposer une solution autre qu'augmenter la CSG, a c'est intressant.

Et l o elle m'a dgout, ce week-end, c'est donner  JB la charge d'une mission sur la mondialisation. Donner  un alter-mondialiste une telle mission, c'est purement pour se rattraper avec l'extrme gauche, et personne ne dit rien. Si Sarko faisait la mme chose, on crierait au loup, mais comme c'est la gauche, pas de pb ! Il est all en taule pour des dlits, et on l'encourage. Super - idem pour la droite, le centre, ... accessoirement -
On rappelera tout de mme que les journalistes sont principalement de gauche, et qu'ils ont un sacr rgime spcial, et ensuite on dit que c'est Sarko qui dirige les mdias ? Faut un peu remettre les choses d'querre. Les journalistes ont sacrment aid la campagne de Royal - en la propulsant favorite, puis en aidant  la diabolisation de Sarko -
Je les renverrai bien dos  dos, mais Royal a de telles lacunes au niveau politique trangre/prjugs et un programme tellement utopique que bon...

----------


## the_ugly

Ne t'inquite pas Miles, elle va se faire bouffer ce soir  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Ne t'inquite pas Miles, elle va se faire bouffer ce soir


Pas si sr. Quand on voit le dbat de 93 o elle insulte Sarko - d'ailleurs, si on regarde bien, elle a toujours encore ce discours diabolisant et mprisant envers ses adversaires qu' l'poque -, tout le monde dit qu'elle avait le dessus, alors que ses arguments n'taient pas solides, comme quoi, tout est trs relatif.

----------


## anitshka

> Ne t'inquite pas Miles, elle va se faire bouffer ce soir


Ca aussi on le sait... mettez une lve de science po en face d'un avocat en gnral niveau orateur, la formation n'est pas la mme !

Sarko parle bien... mais il est pro eugnisme, proche de l'eglise de sientologie, berlusconiste dans ses rapports aux mdias... bref il me fait peur... je ne le diabolise pas, je me fais souvent une image assez relle des gens en quelques seconde et lui me donne la nause...
M'enfin il va se faire lire mais on ne pourra pas m'accus de ne pas avoir fait mon geste citoyen...

Pour en revenir  florian: *Base-Eleve* a plus d'implication que les "simples" parents ne s'en rendent compte... Le fichier tant  but tatique et donc du domaine publique (normalement protg mais on sait tous que la protection d'un fichier est souvent temporaire) les donnes rpertories sont bien moins durement rglemente par la CNIL. On retrouve par exemple la nationalit ET l'origine des parents dans la fiche de description de l'enfant. Chose compltement impensable dans le domaine priv 

Pour rpondre  zooro :



> Ca, c'est un asso qui devrait tre dclare hors-la-loi. Soutenir des gens qui violent dlibrment la loi, c'est lgrement illgal, non ?


C'est de la dsobissance civique... Sans cette dernire on parlerai tous allemand aujourd'hui...

----------


## Invit

> On rappelera tout de mme que les journalistes sont principalement de gauche


L c'est pas sympa pour les journalistes de droite




> et qu'ils ont un sacr rgime spcial


Lequel ?




> et ensuite on dit que c'est Sarko qui dirige les mdias ?


Il ne les dirige pas, il les emploie avec une maitrise qui force le respect. Ceci tant dit, personne ne s'en est jamais priv, il aurait tort de faire autrement, c'est "de bonne guerre".




> Faut un peu remettre les choses d'querre. Les journalistes ont sacrment aid la campagne de Royal - en la propulsant favorite, puis en aidant  la diabolisation de Sarko -


Je croyais que c'est Mr Sarkozy le favori ? j'ai du loup un pisode.




> Je les renverrai bien dos  dos, mais Royal a de telles lacunes au niveau politique trangre/prjugs et un programme tellement utopique que bon...


Celui de Sarkozy est galement empreint d'ides excellentes mais pas videntes. Il a dit, dans un des spots officiels, qu'il rsorberait le chomage et arriverait au plein emploi en 5 ans. C'est trs optimiste comme proposition.
Lacune au niveau politique trangre? lesquelles? si c'est encore cette affaire  deux balles  propos des mangas... est-celle pire que Douste-Blazy? pas sur.

Sinon pour le dbat de ce soir, je parierais plutt qu'on va s'endormir parce qu'ils ont tre polis/gentils/mignons et s'abreuver de chiffres et de thories compliques  ::aie::

----------


## the_ugly

> Pas si sr. Quand on voit le dbat de 93 o elle insulte Sarko - d'ailleurs, si on regarde bien, elle a toujours encore ce discours diabolisant et mprisant envers ses adversaires qu' l'poque -, tout le monde dit qu'elle avait le dessus, alors que ses arguments n'taient pas solides, comme quoi, tout est trs relatif.


Pas tout le monde, si tu regardes bien sur le net, dans les mdias en gnral, la majorit reprend les "arguments" de la gauche,  savoir que Sarkozy est un dictateur en puissance qui va diviser la France et blabla... Et pourtant! Tous les sondages montrent qu'il est encore en tte d'au moins deux points devant ses dtracteurs.

Donc si dans le dbat, elle utilise ce mme argumentaire, je ne me fais aucun souci pour le rsultat de dimanche.  ::king::  
Les Franais sont moins c*** qu'ils en ont l'air.

D'ailleurs, tous ceux qui ont dit qu'ils partiraient si Sarko passe, j'espre qu'ils tiendront parole  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> Ca aussi on le sait... mettez une lve de science po en face d'un avocat en gnral niveau orateur, la formation n'est pas la mme !


Segolne Royal est aussi avocate. A moins que wikipedia soit  la solde du PS  ::roll::  





> D'ailleurs si tous ceux qui ont dit qu'ils partiraient si Sarko passe, j'espre qu'ils tiendront parole


Remarque a nous rapprocherait du plein emploi  ::mouarf::

----------


## anitshka

> Segolne Royal est aussi avocate. A moins que wikipedia soit  la solde du PS


QUOI? 2 avocats en prime-time ?!
En effet ca va etre saoulant !

----------


## davcha

Ca me fait penser  quelque chose ce que vous dites.

Il y a quelques jours, lors d'un dbat sgo/sarko sur IRC (je sais, c'est dj rigolo rien qu' dire a  ::mrgreen::  ), un mec m'a dit un truc du genre :

_ceux qui trouvent que sgolne est incomptente sont tombs dans son pige : elle les manipule._

En gros, selon ce mec, elle se fait passer pour inapte pour... tromper l'enemi ? lol j'en ris encore.

Enfin bref. C'tait pour dtendre l'atmosphre dj bien dtendue, disons.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Lequel ?


abatement fiscaux pour les impts pour commencer.



> Je croyais que c'est Mr Sarkozy le favori ? j'ai du loup un pisode.


Mea culpa, je parle trop vite, c'tait pour les primaires, alors que DSK aurait t un bien meilleur candidat avec trs peu de casseroles  son actif - s'il avait t au second tour, je l'aurai vot -



> Celui de Sarkozy est galement empreint d'ides excellentes mais pas videntes. Il a dit, dans un des spots officiels, qu'il rsorberait le chomage et arriverait au plein emploi en 5 ans. C'est trs optimiste comme proposition.


Clair, l, c'est du flan, mais comme pour Royal. Ensuite, on l'attaque pour eugnisme, alors qu'il dit ce que tout le monde pense ou presque, c'est mesquin.



> Lacune au niveau politique trangre? lesquelles? si c'est encore cette affaire  deux balles  propos des mangas... est-celle pire que Douste-Blazy? pas sur.


La justice chinoise exemplaire pour sa rapidit par rapport  la justice franaise ? Discuter avec un terroriste notoire ? ... ?



> Sinon pour le dbat de ce soir, je parierais plutt qu'on va s'endormir parce qu'ils ont tre polis/gentils/mignons et s'abreuver de chiffres et de thories compliques


Ca dpend, faudrait qu'ils trouvent une fissure dans la muraille adverse, mais ils vont se blinder d'abord plutt que d'attaquer, et comme je ne supporte de toute manire pas la manire de parler de SR, je n'couterai mme pas le dbat...

----------


## cladsam

Ben je me dis la meme chose dans l'autre sens. Moi Sarkozy me fait tout sauf peur mais Royale elle, me fait trs peur. En effet, a bien y rflchir, le prsident de la rpublique en France n'a pas un impact si direct sur l'intrieur du territoire, c'est plus le gouvernement et en particulier le premier ministre.
La ou, au quotidien le prsident de la rpublique intervient le plus c'est sur la politique internationale. Or, sur ce plan, si certains se contentent de fustiger Sarkozy sur une prtendue servitude envers les Etats Unis d'Amrique (dont, du reste, la politique va bientot changer avec un prsident ou une prsident de la rpublique assurment plus modr(e) que Who Must Not be Named) en pretextant que si Sarkozy avait dcid poru l'Iraq il se serait pass ceci ou cela (hypothses); il est bon de noter les erreurs parfois lourdes de consquence de Royale en matire de politique internationale ( le coup du Canada et des JOs sont des exemples concrets pas des suppositions).
Donc moi dans un contexte international de tensions qui croissent de mois en mois, j'aurais plus peur de la capacit a Royale de faire une bourde nous amenant dans des guerres pas voulues que de Sarkozy qui prtendument plongerait le pays dans l'ultra flicage sans en etre le premier ministre.
Moralit, pour moi le geste citoyen c'est tout sauf ROyale ...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Remarque a nous rapprocherait du plein emploi


On est aussi plusieurs  penser s'exiler si c'est elle qui passe... En plus, j'aurai sans doute plus de facilits  trouver un boulot en Allemagne qu'en France vu l'tat de la recherche chez nous.

----------


## the_ugly

> On est aussi plusieurs  penser s'exiler si c'est elle qui passe... En plus, j'aurai sans doute plus de facilits  trouver un boulot en Allemagne qu'en France vu l'tat de la recherche chez nous.


A partir de juillet j'y vais justement pour au moins un an. J'observerais de loin lol

----------


## Invit

> Ensuite, on l'attaque pour eugnisme, alors qu'il dit ce que tout le monde pense ou presque, c'est mesquin.


Son baratin sur le caractre hrditaire de la pdophilie et du suicide, c'est marcher sur une planche savonneuse. On sort de la politique pour rentrer dans des sujets mins.
De plus, je doute que tout le monde pense comme lui.

----------


## Invit

> On est aussi plusieurs  penser s'exiler si c'est elle qui passe... En plus, j'aurai sans doute plus de facilits  trouver un boulot en Allemagne qu'en France vu l'tat de la recherche chez nous.


Donc dans tous les cas, y'aura mouvement de foule  ::mouarf::  
Allez, a peut pas tre pire que l'arrive au pouvoir de Miterrand en 81. Je crois que certains pays pensaient que la France allait devenir un lment de l'URSS non ?

----------


## the_ugly

> On sort de la politique pour rentrer dans des sujets mins.


C'est quoi un sujet min? Un sujet censur par la gauche?

----------


## GrandFather

> On rappelera tout de mme que les journalistes sont principalement de gauche, et qu'ils ont un sacr rgime spcial, et ensuite on dit que c'est Sarko qui dirige les mdias ?


Pas encore, un peu de patience, attends un peu qu'il soit lu quand mme... Si les journalistes sont de gauche (tous ?), les patrons des grands groupes de presse sont de droite. Ca fait un quilibre...  ::mrgreen::  



> Je les renverrai bien dos  dos, mais Royal a de telles lacunes au niveau politique trangre/prjugs et un programme tellement utopique que bon...


Je dois sans doute faire partie des idiots qui se laissent manipuler par les mdias, mais si je n'adhre que trs modrment au programme de S. Royal, celui de N. Sarkozy me laisse galement songeur... Laisser les gens faire plus d'heures supplmentaires et leur permettre de travailler aprs l'ge de la retraite ne va pas rduire le chmage, mais amliorer les revenus de ceux qui ont dj un travail, c'est tout. La rduction du temps de travail n'a globalement pas amlior la situation de l'emploi, l'augmentation du temps de travail ne fera pas mieux. Laisser croire le contraire est pure dmagogie.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Non, pas vraiment. Avoir un travailleur cote trs cher. Si on peut baisser le ticket d'entre sans avoir des aides par-ci par-l - qui empche d'augmenter les salaires -, permettre d'augmenter les salaires qui sont rests fixes  cause des 35h, c'est un minimum. Ce n'est pas suffisant  moyen terme, mais il faut bien commencer. Et permettre de partir plus tard que l'ge de la retraite, c'est trs important pour entretenir le systme par rpartition - qu'il faudra de toute manire rformer dans les annes qui viennent en plus, ce n'est qu'une rustine -

Un dernier mot, c'est vrai que le programme de Sarko est orient vers ceux qui ont un emploi. Mais si eux ont plus d'argent, plus de consommation, donc plus d'emploi, mcaniquement. C'est un choix. Mieux vaut celui-ci que celui qu'a fait le PS qui nous grve  ::(: 
Ensuite, je prfre le plan Marshall pour l'emploi que 500000 emplois-jeunes car ceux-ci n'entranent pas forcment de formation, mme si c'tait inscrit dans les textes, en ralit, a ne se passait pas comme a, donc reprendre un systme identique n'est pas judicieux - j'en sais quelque chose, j'ai marri une ex-emploi-jeune qui n'a pas eu droit  des formations malgrs 2 ans d'anciennet ! -

----------


## sovitec

[QUOTE=Miles]Pour les parachutes dors, c'est dingue, mais aux US, quand un CEO se plante et qu'il est vir, son parachute, il ne l'a pas... L, les PDG franais ont le beurre et l'argent du beurre, gnial !




> En tout cas, j'ai vu le programme conomique des 2 candidats, et franchement, celui de Royal est dplorable.A part augmenter les impts, elle sait faire qqch ?


Les conomistes ont estims les cots des 2 programmes  des montants similaires. Pourtant Sarkozy veut en plus baisser les impts, qui est le plus crdible ?




> Et l o elle m'a dgout, ce week-end, c'est donner  JB la charge d'une mission sur la mondialisation. Donner  un alter-mondialiste une telle mission, c'est purement pour se rattraper avec l'extrme gauche, et personne ne dit rien. Si Sarko faisait la mme chose, on crierait au loup, mais comme c'est la gauche, pas de pb ! Il est all en taule pour des dlits, et on l'encourage.


C'est sr que chez Sarkozy les Balkany, Tapie... sont blancs comme neige. Et eux c'est pour des dlits commis  leur propre profit, c'est pour a que je ne cite pas Jupp et quelques autres.




> Super - idem pour la droite, le centre, ... accessoirement -
> On rappelera tout de mme que les journalistes sont principalement de gauche, et qu'ils ont un sacr rgime spcial, et ensuite on dit que c'est Sarko qui dirige les mdias ? Faut un peu remettre les choses d'querre. Les journalistes ont sacrment aid la campagne de Royal - en la propulsant favorite, puis en aidant  la diabolisation de Sarko


C'est sr que tous les journalistes sont de gauches  ::aie::   (mme chez Marianne un sondage interne montrait que la plupart soutenaient Bayrou). Mais Martin Bouygues, Arnaud Lagardre ou Serge Dassault (tous des gens ayant bien sr russi grce  leur travail) sont des proches de N. Sarkozy




> Je les renverrai bien dos  dos, mais Royal a de telles lacunes au niveau politique trangre/prjugs et un programme tellement utopique que bon...


C'est sr que quand Sarkozy utilise le mot musulman au lieu d'immigr cela montre qu'il n'a aucun prjug.




> Segolne Royal est aussi avocate.


Et Sarkozy n'est pas narque car il a chou  Sciences-Po

----------


## GrandFather

> C'est quoi un sujet min? Un sujet censur par la gauche?


Non, c'est un sujet qui pose un problme thique. En France, la question de la proportion inn/acquis n'tait jusqu'ici aborde que scientifiquement et dans un cadre thique troitement surveill. C'est par contre un lment du dbat politique aux Etats-unis, un des points cruciaux du clivage dmocrate/rpublicain, et on peut remercier Nicolas Sarkozy de nous avoir "import" cela. Il joue avec des concepts trs dangereux, qui ont une raisonnance trs particulire en Europe au vu de son histoire...

----------


## the_ugly

> Les conomistes ont estims les cots des 2 programmes  des montants similaires. Pourtant Sarkozy veut en plus baisser les impts, qui est le plus crdible ?


La baisse des impts est dj calcule dans le cot du programme.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Non, c'est un sujet qui pose un problme thique. En France, la question de la proportion inn/acquis n'tait jusqu'ici aborde que scientifiquement et dans un cadre thique troitement surveill. C'est par contre un lment du dbat politique aux Etats-unis, un des points cruciaux du clivage dmocrate/rpublicain, et on peut remercier Nicolas Sarkozy de nous avoir "import" cela. Il joue avec des concepts trs dangereux, qui ont une raisonnance trs particulire en Europe au vu de son histoire...


Quand on parle des homosexuels, on ne dit pas non plus que certains pensent que c'est inn chez eux et tout et tout ? pourquoi ne serait-ce pas la mme chose chez les pdophiles ? Oui, c'est mieux que les scientifiques en parlent, mais on ne fait pas mieux en Europe - cf l'hypothse de Darwin avec laquelle on nous bassine depuis des annes comme quoi elle a t dmontre, alors que ce n'est pas le cas, mme si je suis dans un courant volutioniste, je suis contre l'hypothse de Darwin -

----------


## cladsam

> C'est sr que tous les journalistes sont de gauches   (mme chez Marianne un sondage interne montrait que la plupart soutenaient Bayrou). Mais Martin Bouygues, Arnaud Lagardre ou Serge Dassault (tous des gens ayant bien sr russi grce  leur travail) sont des proches de N. Sarkozy


Si tu avais cou l'interview de Sarkozy a la radio ce matin tu aurais vit de ressortir le bon gros mensonge de F Hollande ... et non, Jean-Luc Lagardre, mort en 2003 n'tait pas au meeting de Sarkozy  :;):

----------


## the_ugly

> Si tu avais cou l'interview de Sarkozy a la radio ce matin tu aurais vit de ressortir le bon gros mensonge de F Hollande ... et non, Jean-Luc Lagardre, mort en 2003 n'tait pas au meeting de Sarkozy


Il a crit Arnaud Lagardre, son fils.

----------


## cladsam

> Il a crit Arnaud Lagardre, son fils.


Oui mais l'info de ces noms la, prcisemment ces noms la vient de la dclaration de Hollande qui a parl de Jean-Luc et pas Arnaud Laguardre, quant  Arnaud Lagardre et Martin Bouygues, leur prsence a t dmentie on ne peu pas en dire autant ct royale quant on voit le parti pris de certains grands journaux appartenant a des personnes trs riches et qu'on cite a tord comme tant a droite ...

----------


## Invit

> Quand on parle des homosexuels, on ne dit pas non plus que certains pensent que c'est inn chez eux et tout et tout ? pourquoi ne serait-ce pas la mme chose chez les pdophiles ?


Mais quel est ce raisonnement ??? a ne prouve rien.
Certes, on peut avoir raison seul contre tous.
Cependant, ces histoires d'inn/acquis servent principalement aux gens qui veulent faire rentrer la population dans le moule de leur normalit. La normalit, c'est trs relatif, ce n'est que la loi du plus grand nombre.
Si on commence  amalgamer les comportements criminels avec ceux que la socit, ou plutt une partie de la socit, qualifie de "dviants", alors on est trs mal parti.

----------


## sovitec

> Si tu avais cou l'interview de Sarkozy a la radio ce matin tu aurais vit de ressortir le bon gros mensonge de F Hollande ...


mea culpa




> et non, Jean-Luc Lagardre, mort en 2003 n'tait pas au meeting de Sarkozy


Francis Bouygues et Marcel Dassault sont morts aussi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Mais quel est ce raisonnement ??? a ne prouve rien.
> Certes, on peut avoir raison seul contre tous.
> Cependant, ces histoires d'inn/acquis servent principalement aux gens qui veulent faire rentrer la population dans le moule de leur normalit. La normalit, c'est trs relatif, ce n'est que la loi du plus grand nombre.
> Si on commence  amalgamer les comportements criminels avec ceux que la socit, ou plutt une partie de la socit, qualifie de "dviants", alors on est trs mal parti.


Alors dans ce cas, que certains homosexuels ne disent pas non plus que c'est inn chez eux, qu'ils le sentent depuis qu'ils sont petits.

----------


## Erwy

> Clair, l, c'est du flan, mais comme pour Royal. Ensuite, on l'attaque pour eugnisme, alors qu'il dit ce que tout le monde pense ou presque, c'est mesquin.


J'ai pas de bol, ainsi que la plupart des gens que je cotoie semble-t-il, puisque je fais partie d'une minorit "les presques"  ::roll::  




> Quand on parle des homosexuels, on ne dit pas non plus que certains pensent que c'est inn chez eux et tout et tout ? pourquoi ne serait-ce pas la mme chose chez les pdophiles ?


Tiens on est pass de 'tout le monde ou presque'  'certains'  ::roll::  
Mais tu as raison sur le fond, on raconte tellement de connerie sur l'inn et l'acquis envers l'homosexualit pourquoi pas tendre le dbat  la pdophilie ?
Au hasard, le fait que l'homosexualit ne soit plus un dlit ou  un crime, mais que la pdophilie en soit un (et j'espre pour longtemps) , devrait peut tre amen  se pencher sur le problme avec circonpection au lieu de la si bien connue solution dmagogique: un homme , une pierre ?

----------


## GrandFather

> Quand on parle des homosexuels, on ne dit pas non plus que certains pensent que c'est inn chez eux et tout et tout ? pourquoi ne serait-ce pas la mme chose chez les pdophiles ?


Que certains le pensent, et que la prdestination de certains comportements soit une ide assez rpandue dans l'opinion publique, ce sont des faits, maintenant a ne constitue pas pour autant une base scientifique. C'est en tout cas totalement insuffisant pour asseoir une politique.



> Oui, c'est mieux que les scientifiques en parlent, mais on ne fait pas mieux en Europe - cf l'hypothse de Darwin avec laquelle on nous bassine depuis des annes comme quoi elle a t dmontre, alors que ce n'est pas le cas, mme si je suis dans un courant volutioniste, je suis contre l'hypothse de Darwin -


Alors l, au XXIme sicle, accepter l'volution mais rcuser le darwinisme me semble assez contradictoire. Si tu veux bien, j'aimerais que tu m'expliques cela (en MP)...  :;):

----------


## sovitec

> Oui mais l'info de ces noms la, prcisemment ces noms la vient de la dclaration de Hollande qui a parl de Jean-Luc et pas Arnaud Laguardre, quant  Arnaud Lagardre et Martin Bouygues, leur prsence a t dmentie on ne peu pas en dire autant ct royale quant on voit le parti pris de certains grands journaux appartenant a des personnes trs riches et qu'on cite a tord comme tant a droite ...


Libration est  gauche, tout comme le Figaro est  droite, c'est connu de tous, pourquoi en dduire que tous les journalistes sont  gauche ? 

Lorque le Figaro titre "Zapatero admire Sarkozy" sans jamais cit son soutien  Royal alors qu'il a dit "je soutiens Royal mais j'admire Sarkozy" ce n'est pas orient ?

Sinon je n'ai pas entendu ce fameux discours de Hollande, je parlais donc bien d'Arnaud Lagardre.

----------


## Erwy

> Alors dans ce cas, que certains homosexuels ne disent pas non plus que c'est inn chez eux, qu'ils le sentent depuis qu'ils sont petits.


 alors pour infos dj sur l'inn et l'acquis




> INN, -E, adj.
> [En parlant d'un comportement ou d'une caractristique le plus souvent psychique] Qui appartient  l'tre ds sa _naissance_, *sans avoir ncessairement un caractre hrditaire*.


A diffrencier donc de ds "la conception", et donc de la gntique, en incluant par contre tout ce qui peut influencer le foetus.

----------


## sovitec

> Alors dans ce cas, que certains homosexuels ne disent pas non plus que c'est inn chez eux, qu'ils le sentent depuis qu'ils sont petits.


Donc quand Sarkozy dit qu'il a toujours voulu tre prsident c'est surement qu'il a aussi le gne adquat  ::mouarf::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Que certains le pensent, et que la prdestination de certains comportements soit une ide assez rpandue dans l'opinion publique, ce sont des faits, maintenant a ne constitue pas pour autant une base scientifique. C'est en tout cas totalement insuffisant pour asseoir une politique.


Pourtant, c'est le cas, et  droite comme  gauche, donc ?

Et pour rpondre  Erwy en mme temps  :;): , je dirai que l'attirance sexuelle est un phnomne complexe, qui doit tenir compte de l'inn et de l'acquis, mais que chacun doit faire ses propres choix - et d'ailleurs, c'est ce que Sarko dit aussi, et non que c'est 100% inn -.




> Alors l, au XXme sicle, accepter l'volution mais rcuser le darwinisme me semble assez contradictoire. Si tu veux bien, j'aimerais que tu m'expliques cela (en MP)...


Pas trs difficile, ce n'est pas compliqu si on part du principe que la gntique permet une volution, mais que rien n'a prouv les hypothses de Darwin. Pourquoi pas une volution dirige - comme c'est le casen informatique pour certains algos -, sachant que l'homme le fait dj  son chelle ?

----------


## Invit

> Pas trs difficile, ce n'est pas compliqu si on part du principe que la gntique permet une volution, mais que rien n'a prouv les hypothses de Darwin. Pourquoi pas une volution dirige - comme c'est le casen informatique pour certains algos -, sachant que l'homme le fait dj  son chelle ?


Ne serait-ce pas le fameux "dessein intelligent" (intelligent design) dont j'ai entendu parler dans mon poste de tlvision ? si c'est le cas on va s'loigner encore plus du sujet initial  ::mouarf::

----------


## sovitec

> Ne serait-ce pas le fameux "dessein intelligent" (intelligent design) dont j'ai entendu parler dans mon poste de tlvision ? si c'est le cas on va s'loigner encore plus du sujet initial


<HS>Non, le dessein intelligent reprend les concepts bibliques  la lettre (la terre a t cre il y a 6000 ans...), et tous les signes d'volution des espces ne sont l que pour tromper les scientifiques.</HS>

----------


## GrandFather

> Pourtant, c'est le cas, et  droite comme  gauche, donc ?


Non, jusqu'ici, ce n'tait pas le cas. Le point de dissension gauche/droite en rapport avec le sujet portaient jusqu'ici sur l'origine sociale (selon la gauche) ou criminelle (selon la droite) de la dlinquance, mais aucun homme politique franais ne s'tait risqu  remonter jusqu'avant la naissance pour expliquer ou rfuter quoi que ce soit... Nicolas Sarkozy a ouvert la bote de Pandore, qu'il ne s'tonne pas si elle se referme sur ses doigts.



> Pas trs difficile, ce n'est pas compliqu si on part du principe que la gntique permet une volution, mais que rien n'a prouv les hypothses de Darwin. Pourquoi pas une volution dirige - comme c'est le casen informatique pour certains algos -, sachant que l'homme le fait dj  son chelle ?


Ah oui, la thse de "L'intelligent Design"... Savais-tu qu'elle a t dclare "pseudo-science" par l'Acadmie des sciences des Etats-Unis ? Mais je te propose d'arrter l sur ce sujet, parce que l on dborde largement...  :;):

----------


## cladsam

c'est a ceci que je faisais rfrence

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Ah oui, la thse de "L'intelligent Design"... Savais-tu qu'elle a t dclare "pseudo-science" par l'Acadmie des sciences des Etats-Unis ? Mais je te propose d'arrter l sur ce sujet, parce que l on dborde largement...


On ne doit pas parler de la mme chose  :;):

----------


## fred777888999

J'ai rarement autant ri que dans vos debats sur l'inn et l'acquis.
Quel merveilleux mecanisme...
Avant je haissait mon voisin car il etait different, religion differente, couleur de peau differente, facon de penser differente, on m'as dit que c'etait mal, que ca menait au facisme, j'ai honte.
Heureusement, la genetique mal utilisee est la pour pallier a cet echec, je peux enfin hair mon voisin non pas parcequ'il est visiblement different, mais parceque les genes du mal sont en lui.  ::mouarf::  
L'honneur est sauf.  ::king:: 
Excellent, j'adore... merci sarko, ca personne n'avait ose un mecanisme populiste aussi primaire et si le borgne s'etait lance, on se serait foutu de lui pour 3 generations encore.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> J'ai rarement autant ri que dans vos debats sur l'inn et l'acquis.
> Quel merveilleux mecanisme...
> Avant je haissait mon voisin car il etait different, religion differente, couleur de peau differente, facon de penser differente, on m'as dit que c'etait mal, que ca menait au facisme, j'ai honte.
> Heureusement, la genetique mal utilisee est la pour pallier a cet echec, je peux enfin hair mon voisin non pas parcequ'il est visiblement different, mais parceque les genes du mal sont en lui.  
> L'honneur est sauf. 
> Excellent, j'adore... merci sarko, ca personne n'avait ose un mecanisme populiste aussi primaire et si le borgne s'etait lance, on se serait foutu de lui pour 3 generations encore.


Voil du pur gauchisme primaire avec lecture en diagonale de toutes les dclarations afin de faire un maximum d'amalgames. Je ne te flicite pas.

----------


## fred777888999

> Voil du pur gauchisme primaire avec lecture en diagonale de toutes les dclarations afin de faire un maximum d'amalgames. Je ne te flicite pas.


 ::mouarf::  Merci  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  C'est trop d'honneur  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 
Au passage, le petit pere du peuple etait tres friand de ce genre de theories aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bloon

> J'ai pas de bol, ainsi que la plupart des gens que je cotoie semble-t-il, puisque je fais partie d'une minorit "les presques"


Si la pedophilie n'est pas inne, alors comment le devient-on ? A mon avis c'est inn, comme toutes les autres orientations sexuelles (je ne connais personne qui affirme avoir choisi d'tre htro, homo, bi...), mais c'est le passage  l'acte qui doit tre du domaine de l'acquis et de l'environnement : on dit souvent que les pdophiles qui sont passs  l'acte en ont t victimes dans leur enfance. La pedophilie touche souvent des contextes o il y a beaucoup d'enfants (glise, cole, ....), ce qui facilite la concrtisation de pulsions incontrlables.




> Au hasard, le fait que l'homosexualit ne soit plus un dlit ou  un crime, mais que la pdophilie en soit un (et j'espre pour longtemps) , devrait peut tre amen  se pencher sur le problme avec circonpection au lieu de la si bien connue solution dmagogique: un homme , une pierre ?


Pour longtemps, oui, je ne vois pas comment on pourrait revenir en arrire !Mme si certains tiennent des raisonnements scabreux pour la dfendre (par exemple Conh-Bendit a un discours assez litigieux l-dessus).

Pour en revenir  Sarkozy, je n'ai pas t choqu par ses propos, mais je trouve qu'il ne devrait pas s'aventurer sur des sujets qu'il ne maitrise pas et qui font polmique.

Bloon

----------


## fred777888999

> Si la pedophilie n'est pas inne, alors comment le devient-on ?


Bienvenue a gattaca, tout est inscrit dans les genes.
Ce n'est pas notre faute, c'est ecrit. Plus dans les astres ou dans je ne sais quel livre divin, mais dans le dieu genetique... Le nom des croyances change mais leur mecanisme reste le meme dans nos cerveaux de primates, et ce pour longtemps encore. Mais quid de sarko et sego dans ces considerations ?

----------


## GrandFather

> Pour en revenir  Sarkozy, je n'ai pas t choqu par ses propos, mais je trouve qu'il ne devrait pas s'aventurer sur des sujets qu'il ne maitrise pas et qui font polmique.


Le drame, c'est qu'il ne se contente pas d'exprimer son opinion, il lgifre avec. Pour preuve l'avant-projet de loi sur la prvention de la dlinquance, o il se servait du fameux rapport de l'INSERM pour accrditer ses convictions. Vu le scandale, le passage litigieux a t retir de l'avant-projet, mais s'il est aux commandes demain on peut tre sr qu'il y retournera. Franchement, il me fout les jetons...

----------


## Bloon

> Bienvenue a gattaca, tout est inscrit dans les genes.
> Ce n'est pas notre faute, c'est ecrit. Plus dans les astres ou dans je ne sais quel livre divin, mais dans le dieu genetique... Le nom des croyances change mais leur mecanisme reste le meme dans nos cerveaux de primates, et ce pour longtemps encore.


Ce qui est amusant avec le gauchiste de base, c'est qu'il fustige et donne des leons, mais n'apporte jamais aucune rponse.

J'ai dit que c'tait mon avis et non pas la Vrit. D'ailleurs je suis prt  couter une dmonstration qui prouverait l'inverse, ou au moins une argumentation. Car j'ai bien l'impression qu'en fait personne n'en sait rien. Depuis quelques semaines on tape sur Sarko  cause de ces propos, mais dans le fond, personne ne s'est aventur  discuter de l'origine de la pdophilie.

Bloon

----------


## fred777888999

> Ce qui est amusant avec le gauchiste de base, c'est qu'il fustige et donne des leons, mais n'apporte jamais aucune rponse.


Ce qui est amusant avec le [auto-censure, bien que les propos ne soient pas particulierement grossiers] de base est sa propension a toujours vouloir coller dans des cases rassurantes pour son petit univers tout ce qui ne semble pas penser comme lui... pourrais-je dire si je souhaitais te singer, pourrais-je penser si j'etais ton semblable  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

C'est celui qui avance une hypothse qui se doit de la dmontrer et non l'inverse !

> "j'ai bien l'impression qu'en fait personne n'en sait rien."
Et tout le problme est l. Personne n'en sait rien, mais il parle de lgifrer sur cette hypothse dont on n'a justement aucune preuve de validit...

----------


## zooro

> Pour rpondre  zooro :
> C'est de la dsobissance civique... Sans cette dernire on parlerai tous allemand aujourd'hui...


Je ne savais pas qu'on tait en guerre contre l'Etat franais...




> Les conomistes ont estims les cots des 2 programmes  des montants similaires. Pourtant Sarkozy veut en plus baisser les impts, qui est le plus crdible ?


Ca a dj t expliqu maintes et maintes fois. Retour  un nombre de fonctionnaires similaire  celui des annes 90 (i.e. conomie du salaire d'environ 1 million de fonctionnaires, si mes souvenirs sont bons).




> Et Sarkozy n'est pas narque car il a chou  Sciences-Po


Apparemment, a lui a plutt russi.  :;):  




> Bienvenue a gattaca, tout est inscrit dans les genes.
> Ce n'est pas notre faute, c'est ecrit.


C'est assez marrant, c'est l'exact contraire de ce qu'il a dit !




> Personne n'en sait rien, mais il parle de lgifrer sur cette hypothse dont on n'a justement aucune preuve de validit...


T'as une source (je n'ajoute pas "crdible", c'est sous-entendu) ?

----------


## bidou

> Ca a dj t expliqu maintes et maintes fois. Retour  un nombre de fonctionnaires similaire  celui des annes 90 (i.e. conomie du salaire d'environ 1 million de fonctionnaires, si mes souvenirs sont bons).


Et qui va payer pour ce million de chomeurs en plus  ::aie::

----------


## zooro

> Et qui va payer pour ce million de chomeurs en plus


Il s'agit, si j'ai bien compris, en grande partie de dparts  la retraite non remplacs. Donc pas des chmeurs, mais des retraits.
Donc, pour rpondre  ta question, c'est nous, bien sr qui allons payer leur retraite...

----------


## Bloon

> Se qui est nonc sans preuve est rfut sans preuves.


La phrase de Sarkozy est "Jinclinerais pour ma part  penser quon nat pdophile, et cest dailleurs un problme que nous ne sachions soigner cette pathologie-l." Il ne donne que son avis, laisse le dbat ouvert et les avis opposs sont tout aussi lgitimes. Or les avis opposs se contentent de dire premptoirement "ce n'est pas vrai", mais sans dbat.




> Il y a un ballon de basket rempli de chocolat au mileu de Jupiter. Prouve le contraire.


Je ne peux pas le prouver mais intuitivement je dirais que les caractrtiques de Jupiter font qu'il ne peut y pousser de cacaoyer. Donc si un tel ballon se trouve sur Jupiter, c'est qu'on l'y a amen. A priori l'homme n'est pas encore capable d'une telle prouesse, donc c'est extra-terrestre. J'inclinerais pour ma part  penser que s'il existe une vie extra-terrestre, il est peu probable qu'elle connaisse le basketball humain. Ou alors c'est qu'ils sont venus sur Terre. Ca expliquerait la mystrieuse disparition d'un ballon de basket de mon jardin il y a quelques annes. Il est de quelle couleur ton ballon ?

Bloon

----------


## bidou

> Il s'agit, si j'ai bien compris, en grande partie de dparts  la retraite non remplacs. Donc pas des chmeurs, mais des retraits.
> Donc, pour rpondre  ta question, c'est nous, bien sr qui allons payer leur retraite...


Ma foi, ca fera aussi un million d'emploi disponible en moins...

----------


## Bloon

> C'est celui qui avance une hypothse qui se doit de la dmontrer et non l'inverse !


En l'absence de connaissance il faut bien avancer des hypothses afin d'avoir un dbat et, qui sait, trouver les preuves permettant de confirmer ou infirmer les hypothses.




> "j'ai bien l'impression qu'en fait personne n'en sait rien."
> Et tout le problme est l. Personne n'en sait rien, mais il parle de lgifrer sur cette hypothse dont on n'a justement aucune preuve de validit...


Oui a c'est plus embetant. Cependant avant qu'une loi ne voit le jour et soit applique, il y a un certain nombre de garde-fous et contre-pouvoirs  passer.

Bloon

----------


## bidou

> La phrase de Sarkozy est "Jinclinerais pour ma part  penser quon nat pdophile, et cest dailleurs un problme que nous ne sachions soigner cette pathologie-l." Il ne donne que son avis, laisse le dbat ouvert et les avis opposs sont tout aussi lgitimes. Or les avis opposs se contentent de dire premptoirement "ce n'est pas vrai", mais sans dbat.


Tu ne peux pas dire ca. Le dbat est beaucoup plus vieux que la phrase de Sarkozy et les avis opposs autrement plus dtaills que ce n'est pas vrai. Je t'invite  lire les commentaires des mdecins, professeurs, gnticiens et autre scientifiques qui ont dit ce qu'ils en pensaient.
Il y en a marre de la dfense de tout les dlires de Sarko sous le pretexte "d'ouvir des dbats". Il a dit une norme connerie, sans avoir le moindre commencement de preuve (au sens scientifique du terme), et comme tout bon psycho rigide, il prfre s'enferrer que d'admettre en avoir sortie une.

Tient, une de ses 'justifications' :



> Qui peut me dire que c'est normal d'avoir envie de violer un petit enfant de trois ans ? Est-ce que c'est un comportement normal ? A partir de ce moment-l, quelle est la part de l'inne et la part de l'acquis ?


 Je pourrais dire la mme chose de quelqu'un qui conduit  contre sens sur l'autoroute. Tu penses srieusement que chauffard c'est inn ?

Moi je veux bien comprendre qu'en tant que militant on souhaite dfendre les ides de son candidat, mais de la  essayer de dfendre l'indfendable...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Ma foi, ca fera aussi un million d'emploi disponible en moins...


Non, parce que a fera moins d'impt, donc moins de pression fiscale ou alors plus d'investissement dans des grands travaux, donc  la fin, ce million d'emplois mergera  un autre endroit, de manire bien plus saine. On n'est plus  la priode du communisme, malheureusement, les emploi fonctionnaires cotent plus que ce qu'ils rapportent.

----------


## bidou

> Non, parce que a fera moins d'impt, donc moins de pression fiscale ou alors plus d'investissement dans des grands travaux, donc  la fin, ce million d'emplois mergera  un autre endroit, de manire bien plus saine. On n'est plus  la priode du communisme, malheureusement, les emploi fonctionnaires cotent plus que ce qu'ils rapportent.


ca reste  dmontrer, en l'tat l'conomie ne comblera mme pas le dficit budgtaire

----------


## zooro

> Les propos de N.S. nagent simplement en plein dlire eugniste.





> nom masculin ou eugnique nom fminin (grec eu, bien, et gennn, engendrer) Ensemble des mthodes qui visent  amliorer le patrimoine gntique de groupes humains, en limitant la reproduction des individus porteurs de caractres jugs dfavorables ou en encourageant celle des individus porteurs de caractres jugs favorables. Thorie qui prconise de telles mthodes.


Tu peux m'expliquer o il a suggr qu'il fallait empcher les pdophiles ou les suicidaires de se reproduire ???

Il n'a mme pas dit qu'ils n'avaient pas le choix d'agir dans le cadre de la loi, contrairement au philosophe qui menait l'entretien.

----------


## zooro

> Hypothse 1)  la pdophilie est un comportement gravement dviant
> Hypothse 2) Le seul patrimoine que l'tre humain lgue  la postrit de manire durable est son gnome.
> Hypothse 3) La pdophilie est un comportement li au patrimoine gntique
> 
> Conclusion logique : Eradiquer le gne de la pdophilie est une ncessit et ne se fera ncessairement que par des mthodes eugnistes
> 
> Le raisonnement logique est un des attributs du politicien.


Ce ne sont pas des citations, l. 
Ce n'est pas cela que l'on appelle un sophisme ?

Les deux premiers points sont  la rigueur vrais (encore que le deuxime...).
Concernant le 3eme point, il a dit, qu' son avis, il y avait une prdisposition gntique. Il a dit aussi, si tu as lu le fameux article, que l'on avait le choix, un libre arbitre. Son vis--vis expliquait, quant  lui, que les pdophiles n'avaient pas le choix (pour copier ton raisonnement: ils ne peuvent pas gurir, donc ils sont perdus pour la socit).

----------


## zooro

> Cependant, j'aime la temprance et la circonspection, qualits que j'ai du mal  retrouver chez Nicolas Sarkozy.


Euh... en mme temps, en lisant tes posts, j'ai aussi du mal  retrouver ces qualits chez toi...  ::aie::  




> Je caricature ses propos, c'est vrai. C'est aussi par manque d'affinit avec les ides, le programme et leur candidat.





> Les propos de N.S. nagent simplement en plein dlire eugniste.


L, ce n'est plus de la caricature, mais de la diffamation. Mais, heureusement, tu es libre de dire ce que tu veux.

----------


## Bloon

> Tu ne peux pas dire ca. Le dbat est beaucoup plus vieux que la phrase de Sarkozy et les avis opposs autrement plus dtaills que ce n'est pas vrai. Je t'invite  lire les commentaires des mdecins, professeurs, gnticiens et autre scientifiques qui ont dit ce qu'ils en pensaient.


OK, mais il ne me semble pas avoir lu de dmonstration du contraire de ce qu'a dit Sarkozy. Bon ceci dit je n'ai pas lu grand chose d'argument non plus  ::roll::  




> Je pourrais dire la mme chose de quelqu'un qui conduit  contre sens sur l'autoroute. Tu penses srieusement que chauffard c'est inn ?


Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse comparer : la pdophilie est un tat permanent qui est subi. Par contre la conduite s'apprend. Aprs, on peut choisir d'tre chauffard ou bon conducteur.




> Moi je veux bien comprendre qu'en tant que militant on souhaite dfendre les ides de son candidat, mais de la  essayer de dfendre l'indfendable...


Ah mais je suis pas militant ! D'ailleurs mon candidat prfr c'tait Bayrou, mais d'une part je n'tais pas encore totalement convaincu de sa sincrit et d'autre part, il y a beaucoup d'incertitude sur son avenir : s'il se plante aux legislatives, on en entend plus parler pendant 5 ans.

Bloon

----------


## bidou

> OK, mais il ne me semble pas avoir lu de dmonstration du contraire de ce qu'a dit Sarkozy. Bon ceci dit je n'ai pas lu grand chose d'argument non plus


Je ne garde pas les journaux, mais il y a eu au moins des rponses dtailles d'Axel Kahn et de Bernard Golse. Moi je ne suis pas gnticien, mais j'ai plus tendance  les couter eux que les ouvreurs de dbats, fussent-ils ministre




> Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse comparer : la pdophilie est un tat permanent qui est subi. Par contre la conduite s'apprend. Aprs, on peut choisir d'tre chauffard ou bon conducteur.


On peut parfaitement comparer. Le fait que ce soit subi n'implique pas que ce soit inn. L'acquis n'est pas forcment conscient ni raisonn. D'ailleurs rare son ceux qui ont appris  conduire  contre sens  ::aie::

----------


## Bloon

> Je ne garde pas les journaux, mais il y a eu au moins des rponses dtailles d'Axel Kahn et de Bernard Golse. Moi je ne suis pas gnticien, mais j'ai plus tendance  les couter eux que les ouvreurs de dbats, fussent-ils ministre


J'ai du garder le marianne ou il en parle (mais je n'avais pas lu l'article).




> On peut parfaitement comparer. Le fait que ce soit subi n'implique pas que ce soit inn. L'acquis n'est pas forcment conscient ni raisonn. D'ailleurs rare son ceux qui ont appris  conduire  contre sens


Sauf ceux qui ont appris avec une monitrice  ::aie::  (nan pas taper).

Bloon

----------


## cladsam

Bon la j'avoue que je suis embt, la prise de dcision c'est une chose grave qui demande de faire preuve de reflexionet d'engagement et moi jusqu'au dbat d'hier j'tais persuad d'avoir fait le bon choxi en voulant voter pour Nicolas Sarkozy mais je suis plus trop sr de mon choix ... je vais peut-tre revenir en arrire .. ben en fait je sais pas trop ... je crois que j'ai plus le choix, avanty de prendre la moindre dcision, il va falloir que je consulte les partenaires sociaux  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  


 ::king::

----------


## Invit

> Bon la j'avoue que je suis embt, la prise de dcision c'est une chose grave qui demande de faire preuve de reflexionet d'engagement et moi jusqu'au dbat d'hier j'tais persuad d'avoir fait le bon choxi en voulant voter pour Nicolas Sarkozy mais je suis plus trop sr de mon choix ... je vais peut-tre revenir en arrire .. ben en fait je sais pas trop ... je crois que j'ai plus le choix, avanty de prendre la moindre dcision, il va falloir que je consulte les partenaires sociaux


Ah l l tu manques de crdibilit !!! et puis si tu m'interromps je vais piquer une saine colre  ::mouarf::

----------


## FloMo

En tout cas le dbat d'hier  rvl de nombreuses choses :

- Sgolne Royal s'emporte fortement lorsque la situation devient difficile ( un peu  la Le Pen ). Imaginez les ngociations avec Bush ou Poutine : c'est de la dclaration de guerre pure et simple. Sans blague, il faut savoir tre diplomate ! On peut s'emporter dans discours passionns, mais au bon endroit et au bon moment. Aux meetings, c'est un monologue, on peut se laisser aller. Par contre, un dbat, c'est un dialogue et pour qu'un dialogue se droule correctement il faut qu'il se fasse dans le calme.

- Royal a t trs agressive vis--vis de Sarkozy qui est rest courtois et a reconnu les qualits de sa concurrente.

- Sarkozy a t trs clair sur la manire dont il compte financer son projet. Au pire, si a ne fonctionne pas trs bien, il pourra se rabattre en partie sur la mthode Royal : les impts.
Royal, elle, ne le dit pas mais compte investir beaucoup et voir ensuite  comment on finance : tout le monde sait qui seront les vaches  lait.

- Pour l'ensemble du programme, elle a clairement dmontr qu'elle changeait trs souvent d'avis.

- L'escorte des femmes policiers est totalement injuste : toute femme se promenant de nuit risque de se faire violer. Il faut donc un garde du corps par femme. Ca va crer de l'emploi (  nos frais, c'est sr, mais c'est un dtail ).

- Pour ce qui est de l'cologie, non seulement elle se plante sur la consommation franaise en matire de nuclaire ( je sais, Sarkozy c'est plant sur je ne sais quel dtail technique li au racteur ) .
Son comportement vis--vis de l'cologie est doublement dangereux.
Elle veut abandonner le nuclaire ce qui signifie que durant la longue priode avant que les moyens soient suffisants pour avoir ( ventuellement ) la capacit de fournir de l'nergie, on va utiliser les anciennes centrales. Ces centrales sont vieilles, donc dangereuses, et fournissent moins d'nergie tout en polluant plus.
Si on force les franais  faire d'un coup des efforts en matire d'cologie, a va les gaver et ils vont abandonner.

- Et j'en passe...

Bref, du grand n'importe quoi cette pauvre Sgolne Royal !

----------


## pinocchio

> Sgolne Royal s'emporte fortement lorsque la situation devient difficile ( un peu  la Le Pen ). Imaginez les ngociations avec Bush ou Poutine : c'est de la dclaration de guerre pure et simple. Sans blague, il faut savoir tre diplomate !


Certes mais s'craser comme il l'a fait, ce mettre au fond du sige qui galement de nous porter prjudice. Si ds que quelqu'un lve le ton, il s'crase, on va o?




> - Pour ce qui est de l'cologie, non seulement elle se plante sur la consommation franaise en matire de nuclaire ( je sais, Sarkozy c'est plant sur je ne sais quel dtail technique li au racteur ) .


Il s'est galement gourr sur la mme question mme s'il tait plus proche. Elle, elle a confondu la consommation mondiale avec la consommation Franaise (grosse boulette), lui, il a sorti un chiffre qui correspond  rien, ce qui n'est pas forcment mieux mme si plus proche de la ralit.




> Elle veut abandonner le nuclaire


 Elle a pas dis cela, elle a indiqu qu'elle continuerait le nuclaire tout en investissant plus dans l'cologie.



> Si on force les franais  faire d'un coup des efforts en matire d'cologie, a va les gaver et ils vont abandonner.


 C'est vrai qu'en ne demandant rien et en laissant la situation pourrir comme actuellement, on risque se retrouver dans une telle merde que l, ca ne sera plus forcer car trop tard.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Certes mais s'craser comme il l'a fait, ce mettre au fond du sige qui galement de nous porter prjudice. Si ds que quelqu'un lve le ton, il s'crase, on va o?


Il n'a pas voulu se montrer agressif envers elle, sans quoi il aurait t perdant, donc il a jou ce jeu-l. Je ne pense pas du tout que lors de discutions diplomatiques tendues, il s'crasera. Il jouera le jeu qu'il faudra, comme l, il l'a fait.



> Il s'est galement gourr sur la mme question mme s'il tait plus proche. Elle, elle a confondu la consommation mondiale avec la consommation Franaise (grosse boulette), lui, il a sorti un chiffre qui correspond  rien, ce qui n'est pas forcment mieux mme si plus proche de la ralit.


Il n'a pas dit au moins ?



> Elle a pas dis cela, elle a indiqu qu'elle continuerait le nuclaire tout en investissant plus dans l'cologie.


Sauf qu'un moratoire sur l'EPR, c'est suicidaire. Les colos allemands ont de l'indfluence en France, alors que l'nergie allemande est importe de chez nous et est aussi nuclaire. Ralentir ce projet, c'est devoir construire des centrales  autre chose, donc charbon ou ptrole, parce qu'il n'existe aucune nergie "propre" aussi rentable que le nuclaire.



> C'est vrai qu'en ne demandant rien et en laissant la situation pourrir comme actuellement, on risque se retrouver dans une telle merde que l, ca ne sera plus forcer car trop tard.


 ::(:

----------


## FloMo

> Certes mais s'craser comme il l'a fait, ce mettre au fond du sige qui galement de nous porter prjudice. Si ds que quelqu'un lve le ton, il s'crase, on va o?


Il ne s'est pas cras, il est rest courtois. Il ne s'abaisse pas  son niveau, a envenime le dbat.




> Il s'est galement gourr sur la mme question mme s'il tait plus proche. Elle, elle a confondu la consommation mondiale avec la consommation Franaise (grosse boulette), lui, il a sorti un chiffre qui correspond  rien, ce qui n'est pas forcment mieux mme si plus proche de la ralit.


Le chiffre qu'il a sorti tait donn sur le ton du doute : un diffrence si flagrante ne lui semblait pas possible et il ne sait pas trop avanc sur les chiffres.




> Elle a pas dis cela, elle a indiqu qu'elle continuerait le nuclaire tout en investissant plus dans l'cologie.


Elle a surtout dit qu'elle ne voulait pas du nouveau racteur. Il fournit plus d'nergie et pollue moins, pourtant. Certe, il y a un prototype meilleur, mais en attendant, c'est mieux que de stagner.




> C'est vrai qu'en ne demandant rien et en laissant la situation pourrir comme actuellement, on risque se retrouver dans une telle merde que l, ca ne sera plus forcer car trop tard.


Il faut faire les choses progressivement, c'est tout. Il faut que a rentre dans les moeurs, pas que ce soit impos.

----------


## souviron34

> ..
>  Certe, il y a un prototype meilleur, mais en attendant, c'est mieux que de stagner.
> ..


Euh.......  10 milliards d'euros le prototype, moi je pense que je prfre lancer le suivant...

M'enfin si tu veux le payer sur tes impts, pas de problme  ::aie::

----------


## fred777888999

> Euh.......  10 milliards d'euros le prototype, moi je pense que je prfre lancer le suivant...
> 
> M'enfin si tu veux le payer sur tes impts, pas de problme


C'est meme pas seulement une question de thunes mais de vision a un horizon 'supperieur a la prochaine election' dont sont bien incapables ceux qui nous gouvernent.
La duree de vie d'une telle centrale est sans commune mesure avec un mendat electoral. Sur un truc qui va durer 50 ans, il n'est pas forcement debile d'attendre 5 ans pour sauter directement une generation plutot que de construire en masse des trucs deja obsoletes qui vont durer 10 fois plus longtemps.

----------


## cladsam

> Certes mais s'craser comme il l'a fait, ce mettre au fond du sige qui galement de nous porter prjudice. Si ds que quelqu'un lve le ton, il s'crase, on va o?
> .


Il ne s'est pas cras il est simplement rest poli et courtois. la diffrence c'est que s'cras c'est j'accepte les dire de l'autre meme si je suis contre par peur. La il a dit a plusieurs reprises : si vous me permettez de rpondre , puis-je vous rpondre ?
Mais cette chre Sgolne a fait du monologue, question sur un ton acusateur puis critique des rponses de Sarkozy, critiques des rponses supposes pas des vraies rponses qu'elle ne lui laissait pas exprimer et qu'il avait pourtant... ce qu'il a dmontrer lorsqu'il a eu l'occasion de le faire , merci PPDA.
j'aouterai que c'est facile de fustiger le soit disant nervement de Sarkozy car c'ets mal et d'aller dire ensuite que c'est un couard qui n'ose pas parler mais que Sgolne  "a de la peche" quant elle fait ce qu'on reprochait 1 semaine avant a son adversaire, quand elle fait exactement ce qui a servi d'argument pour dire que voter Sarkozy c'tait dangereux.
Arriv a ce stade ce serait de l'onnetet intellectuel de dire qu'on doit avoir peur de ROyal ... sinon c'est dire tout et son contraire comme elle hier .
Enfin je rapplerai que ce n'est pas le volume avec lequel on exprime une ide qui en fait la valeur d'ou le fait qu'il ait garder son calme pour exprimer ses ides quand c'tait a lui de le faire ... plutot que de hurler et couper la parole a l'autre parti.




> Il s'est galement gourr sur la mme question mme s'il tait plus proche. Elle, elle a confondu la consommation mondiale avec la consommation Franaise (grosse boulette), lui, il a sorti un chiffre qui correspond  rien, ce qui n'est pas forcment mieux mme si plus proche de la ralit.
> .


La .. c'est pas faux




> Elle a pas dis cela, elle a indiqu qu'elle continuerait le nuclaire tout en investissant plus dans l'cologie.
>  C'est vrai qu'en ne demandant rien et en laissant la situation pourrir comme actuellement, on risque se retrouver dans une telle merde que l, ca ne sera plus forcer car trop tard.


c'est bien de demander des efforts au gens, au particuliers .. quand c'est pas de l'hyocrisie. Je vis a Toulouse, une grosse ville convenont en. J'ai voulu me dbarasser de mon auto mais je ne le peux pas a cause de l'impossibilit a assurer mon travail en transport en commun et ce malgr une forte croissance des transports en commun ici ( 2eme ligne de mtro bientot + augmentation des bus en priphrie).
Quand bien meme je le pourrais, si un jour il y avait une greve je serais ... coinc. DOnc mon effort citoyen et cologique est ruin.

A cot de cela, on me dit que je peux teindre ma TV sans mettre la veille (ce que je fais), me dplacer un max a pied et en vlo ( ce que je fais) .. pour faire quelques misrables conomies.
MAIS : les supermarchs et autres grands batiments consomment des Millions de KWatts en lcrticit pour clairer des panneaux avec leur enseigne dessus la nuit quand le commerce est ferm et aucune loi n'existe pour ces consommations qui dpassent de loin la veille de mon tlviseur.

Donc parler cologie c'est bien mais dans ce cas il faudrait traiter les vrais problemes : dispo des transports en communs (partout, a toute heure, tous les jours) et lgifrer sur ce genre de probleme des grandes enseignes .. aprs je mettrai une olienne dans mon jardin ... mais pas avant d'en avoir parl avec les partenaires sociaux  ::aie::

----------


## PRomu@ld

Oul, j'ai bien l'impression que ton discours est un peu orient (je me trompe ?)




> - Sgolne Royal s'emporte fortement lorsque la situation devient difficile ( un peu  la Le Pen ). Imaginez les ngociations avec Bush ou Poutine : c'est de la dclaration de guerre pure et simple. Sans blague, il faut savoir tre diplomate ! On peut s'emporter dans discours passionns, mais au bon endroit et au bon moment. Aux meetings, c'est un monologue, on peut se laisser aller. Par contre, un dbat, c'est un dialogue et pour qu'un dialogue se droule correctement il faut qu'il se fasse dans le calme.


Je ne comprend pas pourquoi les journalistes (et les mdias) relayent tellement cette partie du dbat. Comparer Mme Royal  Mr Le Pen me parait excessif. Alors oui, le dbat a t viril. Mais elle n'a pas du tout pt les plombs, on sentait visiblement que le sujet lui tenait  coeur (je ne connais pas assez le sujet pour confirmer ou infirmer), mme un journaliste du Figaro (qui n'est pas vraiement orient  gauche d'aprs ce que j'ai pu comprendre) l'a dit, il n'y a rien d'anormal (c'tait ce midi dans le dbat d'en apart sur canal).

Pour ce qui est du calme de Mr Sarkozy, il tait impossible que celui ci s'mporte, c'est un homme de mdia, il sait (et ses colaborateurs) que l'image est primordiale, il ne jouissait pas d'une bonne image de ce point de vue l. Il en a jou aussi en essayant de vouloir calmer le dbat. C'est une chose qu'il a travaill (et cela est tout  fait comprhensible).




> - Sarkozy a t trs clair sur la manire dont il compte financer son projet. Au pire, si a ne fonctionne pas trs bien, il pourra se rabattre en partie sur la mthode Royal : les impts.
> Royal, elle, ne le dit pas mais compte investir beaucoup et voir ensuite comment on finance : tout le monde sait qui seront les vaches  lait.


J'ai encore l'impression que cette remarque est oriente, d'ailleurs tu te contredis un peu. D'aprs ce que tu dis, quelque soit le candidat, on aura recours aux impots mais dans le cas de Mme Royal c'est grave et pas pour Mr Sarkozy, j'ai du mal  voir l'objectivit de tes propos.




> - Pour l'ensemble du programme, elle a clairement dmontr qu'elle changeait trs souvent d'avis.


Pourquoi clairement ? J'ai du mal  voir le fond de tes propos, peux-tu prciser ? (Et puis un argument, qui n'en est pas un, qui pourrait venir du PS serait qu'il n'y a que les imbeciles qui ne changent pas d'avis  :;):  )




> - Pour ce qui est de l'cologie, non seulement elle se plante sur la consommation franaise en matire de nuclaire ( je sais, Sarkozy c'est plant sur je ne sais quel dtail technique li au racteur ) .
> Son comportement vis--vis de l'cologie est doublement dangereux.


Alors ici, je suis totalement dsol, mais elle ne s'est pas tromp comme le dit tout le monde (17% c'est la part du nuclaire dans la consommation nergtique franaise). Mr Sarkozy a annonc un chiffre de 50% qui d'aprs mes recherches ne correspondent pas  grand chose (mais je ne suis pas un expert non plus du nuclaire). Tu as voulu nous faire croire qu'elle s'tait plant et que c'tait trs grave mais lorsque Mr Sarkozy fait une erreur sur le mme sujet a ne l'est plus du tout, on va me trouver partisant (ce que je suis peut-tre on ne sait jamais ...), mais je trouve qu'on fait des faux procs  Mme Royal (a me rappelle les sous-marins nuclaire). Et puis restons objectifs, qu'est-ce qu'on en a  faire des chiffres ? Quand Mr Sarkozy ne donne pas la bonne gnration de l'EPR, franchement qu'est ce que a fait de plus ou de moins ? 

Le ou la futur(e) prsident(e) sera entour de spcialistes, on ne peut pas tre hyper performant sur tous les domaines. D'ailleurs je doute trs fortement que ces candidats maitrisent ne serait-ce que les rudiments de la programmation SSE, et franchement je n'en ai rien  faire. Ou alors je suis dans le faux et c'est extremement prjudiciable pour la France.




> Elle veut abandonner le nuclaire ce qui signifie que durant la longue priode avant que les moyens soient suffisants pour avoir ( ventuellement ) la capacit de fournir de l'nergie, on va utiliser les anciennes centrales. Ces centrales sont vieilles, donc dangereuses, et fournissent moins d'nergie tout en polluant plus.


On a tendance  lui faire porter des propos qu'elle n'a pas tenu, ce qui a le dont de m'nerver (on va vraiment croire que je suis partisant  ::D:  ). Pour ce qui est de la pollution et la dangerosit de nos centrales nuclaires du moment qu'elles sont bien entretenu il n'y a aucun soucis, pour ce qui est de la production, une centrale nuclaire produit autant d'nergie tout au long de sa vie, puisque le carburant est chang rgulirement. Enfin concernant la pollution, a mon avis, une centrale nuclraire rejte moins de CO2 dans l'atmosphre qu'une centrale  carburant fossile hydrocarbur (gaz, ptrole, charbon ...), alors il reste toujours le problme des dchet mais on y travaille (il y a le MOX par exemple).




> - Et j'en passe...
> 
> Bref, du grand n'importe quoi cette pauvre Sgolne Royal !


J'ai vraiment l'impression que ton intervention est trs orient (je suppose qu'avant le dbat ton ide sur Mme Royal tait dj bien arrt), j'ai mme presque l'impression que ton intervention est presque mysogine.

J'essaie de rester objectif et j'essaie galement de prendre du recul sur les mdias et des partis politiques. J'ai l'impression que tout le monde est rest sur ses positions (ceux qui taient partisant de l'un(e) le sont rest et ceux qui taient partisant de l'autre le sont rests galement).

----------


## FloMo

> Euh.......  10 milliards d'euros le prototype, moi je pense que je prfre lancer le suivant...
> 
> M'enfin si tu veux le payer sur tes impts, pas de problme


Tout dpend de ce qui est disponible le moment venu ! Si on attend, un autre prototype encore plus puissant et plus conome fera son apparition et ainsi de suite.

----------


## sovitec

> Il n'a pas voulu se montrer agressif envers elle, sans quoi il aurait t perdant, donc il a jou ce jeu-l. Je ne pense pas du tout que lors de discutions diplomatiques tendues, il s'crasera. Il jouera le jeu qu'il faudra, comme l, il l'a fait.


C'est mon avis aussi. Les deux jouaient un rle hier, et je ne crois pas que le ton soit significatif de ce qui se passerait dans une runion internationale.




> Il n'a pas dit au moins ?


Il a dclar : "...La moiti de notre lectricit est d'origine nuclaire."

Par contre je pense que Sgolne Royal a plutt confondu nergie et lectricit avec son chiffre de 17%. C'est d'ailleurs plus cohrent avec la suite de son discours.




> Sauf qu'un moratoire sur l'EPR, c'est suicidaire. Les colos allemands ont de l'indfluence en France, alors que l'nergie allemande est importe de chez nous et est aussi nuclaire. Ralentir ce projet, c'est devoir construire des centrales  autre chose, donc charbon ou ptrole, parce qu'il n'existe aucune nergie "propre" aussi rentable que le nuclaire.


L il y a matire  dbat, tous les spcialistes ne sont pas d'accord, et forcer la main en signant un dcret juste avant de quitter le pouvoir alors qu'il n'y a pas urgence, et beaucoup de doutes, tait un peu provocateur.

----------


## bidou

> - Sarkozy a t trs clair sur la manire dont il compte financer son projet. Au pire, si a ne fonctionne pas trs bien, il pourra se rabattre en partie sur la mthode Royal : les impts.


Ah, tu vas pouvoir me dire comment il compte le financer parce que moi je n'ai toujours pas compris ou il trouvait ses 70 milliards.




> - Pour ce qui est de l'cologie, non seulement elle se plante sur la consommation franaise en matire de nuclaire ( je sais, Sarkozy c'est plant sur je ne sais quel dtail technique li au racteur ) .


Dans le dbat, ils ont dit



> Sgolne Royal: Vous dfendez le nuclaire, mais vous ignorez la part du nuclaire.
> Nicolas Sarkozy: Non. La moiti de notre lectricit est d'origine nuclaire.


Ce qui veut dire qu'au lieu de reconnaitre qu'il ne le sait effectivement pas, il aime mieux sortir un chiffre au hasard...

Par contre tu ne nous dis rien de 



> Autre proposition que je fais s'agissant des rcidivistes, 50 % des crimes et dlits sont le fait de 5 % de dlinquants multircidivistes.


alors que cette statistique la ne sort de nulle part...
Bref mme si j'ai trouv Sgo nullissime, je n'ai pas trouv Sarko bien meilleur

----------


## FloMo

> Oul, j'ai bien l'impression que ton discours est un peu orient (je me trompe ?)


En effet.




> Comparer Mme Royal  Mr Le Pen me parait excessif.


Ca ne l'est jamais pour Sarkozy ? Tiens donc...




> Mais elle n'a pas du tout pt les plombs, on sentait visiblement que le sujet lui tenait  coeur (je ne connais pas assez le sujet pour confirmer ou infirmer), mme un journaliste du Figaro (qui n'est pas vraiement orient  gauche d'aprs ce que j'ai pu comprendre) l'a dit, il n'y a rien d'anormal (c'tait ce midi dans le dbat d'en apart sur canal).


Moi, ce que j'ai vu hier, c'est une personne agressive, offensive, peu diplomate, qui coupe sans cesse la parole et qui s'nerve.




> Pour ce qui est du calme de Mr Sarkozy, il tait impossible que celui ci s'mporte, c'est un homme de mdia, il sait (et ses colaborateurs) que l'image est primordiale, il ne jouissait pas d'une bonne image de ce point de vue l. Il en a jou aussi en essayant de vouloir calmer le dbat. C'est une chose qu'il a travaill (et cela est tout  fait comprhensible).


C'est le rle d'un prsident de la rpublique, en effet.





> J'ai encore l'impression que cette remarque est oriente, d'ailleurs tu te contredis un peu. D'aprs ce que tu dis, quelque soit le candidat, on aura recours aux impots mais dans le cas de Mme Royal c'est grave et pas pour Mr Sarkozy, j'ai du mal  voir l'objectivit de tes propos.


C'est trs simple :
- soit tu tentes de rgler les problmes en apportant des solutions :
en cas d'chec ( partiel ou total ), tu rcupres ce qui manque ( tout ne peut pas flancher ) auprs des contribuables,
- soit tu pompes directement les contribuables en esprant, par la grce du ciel, que a rsolve les problmes.




> Pourquoi clairement ? J'ai du mal  voir le fond de tes propos, peux-tu prciser ? (Et puis un argument, qui n'en est pas un, qui pourrait venir du PS serait qu'il n'y a que les imbeciles qui ne changent pas d'avis  )


- Avant le premier tour : Bayrou ? Jamais. Aprs : monsieur Bayrou, s'il vous plait...
- Le ministre de l'immigration et de l'identit nationale : c'est une horreur... ce sera fait.
- Les 35 heures,
- la rgularisation globale au cas par cas des sans papiers ( trs drle ),
- ...





> Alors ici, je suis totalement dsol, mais elle ne s'est pas tromp comme le dit tout le monde (17% c'est la part du nuclaire dans la consommation nergtique franaise). Mr Sarkozy a annonc un chiffre de 50% qui d'aprs mes recherches ne correspondent pas  grand chose (mais je ne suis pas un expert non plus du nuclaire).


17 % n'a rien  voir avec la consommation nergtique des foyers en France, c'est clair. Elle est de 80 % environ.

Les 50 % de Sarkozy ont t annoncs sur un ton rvlant le doute : quand on entend une diffrence aussi norme entre 17 % et 80 %, on tranche  50 %.




> Tu as voulu nous faire croire qu'elle s'tait plant et que c'tait trs grave mais lorsque Mr Sarkozy fait une erreur sur le mme sujet a ne l'est plus du tout, on va me trouver partisant (ce que je suis peut-tre on ne sait jamais ...), mais je trouve qu'on fait des faux procs  Mme Royal (a me rappelle les sous-marins nuclaire). Et puis restons objectifs, qu'est-ce qu'on en a  faire des chiffres ?


Si 17 % des mnages utilisent le nuclaire, on peut s'en sparer. A 80 %, ce n'est plus le cas.




> Quand Mr Sarkozy ne donne pas la bonne gnration de l'EPR, franchement qu'est ce que a fait de plus ou de moins ?


La gnration de l'EPR est un dtail technique qui a une incidence vraiment plus que mineure sur les choix  faire.





> Le ou la futur(e) prsident(e) sera entour de spcialistes, on ne peut pas tre hyper performant sur tous les domaines.


C'est vrai, mais c'est bien d'avoir une vue objective sur les choses.




> J'ai vraiment l'impression que ton intervention est trs orient (je suppose qu'avant le dbat ton ide sur Mme Royal tait dj bien arrt), j'ai mme presque l'impression que ton intervention est presque mysogine.


Mon intervention est oriente mais pas mysogine. Sgolne Royal est une femme, certe, mais cela n'a rien  voir avec sa capacit ou non  gouverner. Pour information, je vis avec une jeune femme qui a une meilleure place et un meilleur salaire que le mien,  niveau gal et je m'en fous. C'est justifi, donc c'est normal.





> J'essaie de rester objectif et j'essaie galement de prendre du recul sur les mdias et des partis politiques. J'ai l'impression que tout le monde est rest sur ses positions (ceux qui taient partisant de l'un(e) le sont rest et ceux qui taient partisant de l'autre le sont rests galement).


Pour moi, a a confirm mon choix, en effet.

----------


## FloMo

> Ah, tu vas pouvoir me dire comment il compte le financer parce que moi je n'ai toujours pas compris ou il trouvait ses 70 milliards.


Ca a t clairement expliqu : de n'importe quelle manire, sauf en taxant les gens, et encore moins en restant dans le flou.




> Ce qui veut dire qu'au lieu de reconnaitre qu'il ne le sait effectivement pas, il aime mieux sortir un chiffre au hasard...


Dj, il tait assez proche de la vrit.
En plus, il est pass rapidement dessus car ce n'tait pas le coeur du dbat.




> Par contre tu ne nous dis rien de
> 
> Autre proposition que je fais s'agissant des rcidivistes, 50 % des crimes et dlits sont le fait de 5 % de dlinquants multircidivistes.


Normal, je n'en sais rien.




> Bref mme si j'ai trouv Sgo nullissime, je n'ai pas trouv Sarko bien meilleur


En effet, aucun des deux n'est tout rose. Seulement, il y en a un qui a la carrure et le discours d'un prsident de la rpublique plein de conviction. L'autre propose plein de choses ( parfois bizarres ) qui vont coter trs cher sans prciser qui va payer et  quelle hauteur : genre on verra bien, c'est le destin des franais.

Sarkozy dit clairement que son programme ne va pas plaire  tout le monde, mais que ces mmes personnes s'y retrouveront sur certains points. Il a aussi abord beaucoup de sujets dlicats dont il fallait parler.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> 17 % n'a rien  voir avec la consommation nergtique des foyers en France, c'est clair. Elle est de 80 % environ.





> L'lectricit d'origine nuclaire reprsente 78 % de la consommation lectrique franaise, mais seulement 15 % de la consommation finale d'nergie franaise.


Et j'ai bien dis consommation nergtique ! Il s'agit des chiffres de 2002-2003. 

http://www.sortirdunucleaire.org/ind...eux&page=index




> Ca ne l'est jamais pour Sarkozy ? Tiens donc...


Le problme est que lui le revendiquait. Il a pris les lecteurs de Le Pen, pour prendre les electeurs d'un parti, il faut en apporter les ides.




> - Avant le premier tour : Bayrou ? Jamais. Aprs : monsieur Bayrou, s'il vous plait...


C'est tout  fait normal et on a dj vu a dans les autres lections, il faut tre logique, si tu veux gagner une election  deux tours et que tu n'as pas une majorit au premier, il faut bien aller chercher les voix ailleurs, mme si je ne cautionne pas le tout, je peux le comprendre. Mais l'argument pourrait tre retourn dans le camp de Mr Sarkozy. Les deux camps ont compris que l'election se jouerait au centre, Mme Royal a voulu voir Mr Bayrou, Mr Sarkozy a voulu voir les dput UDF, ce qui revient (pour moi au mme).




> - Le ministre de l'immigration et de l'identit nationale : c'est une horreur... ce sera fait.


Qui a dit a ? Tu prtes des propos  Mme Royal quelle n'a pas tenu.




> - Les 35 heures,
> - la rgularisation globale au cas par cas des sans papiers ( trs drle ),
> - ...


Sur ces deux points, je dois dire qu'au vu d'hier soir, les deux candidats sont exactement au mme point.

----------


## bidou

> Ca a t clairement expliqu : de n'importe quelle manire, sauf en taxant les gens, et encore moins en restant dans le flou.


ma foi, dans les explications il y a 20 milliards d'conomie sur 5 ans pour 70 milliard de dpenses, si ce n'est pas flou, reconnaissons qu'il manque quand mme un bon paquet de milliard




> Dj, il tait assez proche de la vrit.
> En plus, il est pass rapidement dessus car ce n'tait pas le coeur du dbat.


il tait beaucoup plus proche de l'erreur quand mme. Et ce n'est pas glorieux de faire croire qu'on connait un chiffre alors qu'on en sait rien. Et par ailleurs c'est bien le coeur du dbat, la volont de sortir ou non du nuclaire est bien directement li  notre production d'lectricit nuclaire...






> Normal, je n'en sais rien.


Donc tu trouves normal qu'un candidat invente une statistique quand ca l'arrange ?

----------


## souviron34

> Ca a t *clairement* expliqu : *de n'importe quelle manire*, sauf en taxant les gens, et encore moins en restant dans le flou.
> .


Euh...... si a c'est pas rester dans le flou......  :8O:

----------


## zooro

> Et j'ai bien dis consommation nergtique ! Il s'agit des chiffres de 2002-2003. 
> http://www.sortirdunucleaire.org/ind...eux&page=index


http://www.lemonde.fr/web/articleint...-904753,0.html



> En fait, les 58 racteurs nuclaires franais fournissaient, en 2005, 78,5 % de l'lectricit produite en France, les nergies fossiles 11,5 % et les nergies renouvelables 10 %, provenant en majorit des barrages hydrolectriques.
> 
> Les 17 % voqus par Mme Royal, qui propose de rduire de 50 % la part du nuclaire dans le "mix nergtique" franais, se rapportent en fait  la contribution du nuclaire  la consommation finale nergtique franaise. Doit-on rapprocher les 50 % avancs par Nicolas Sarkozy des 42 % de l'nergie primaire d'origine nuclaire consomme en France en 2005 ?





> ma foi, dans les explications il y a 20 milliards d'conomie sur 5 ans pour 70 milliard de dpenses, si ce n'est pas flou, reconnaissons qu'il manque quand mme un bon paquet de milliard


Peut-tre. Mais en mme temps, on attend toujours les rponses de Mme Royal...

Et  propos du passage sur les enfants handicaps, avez-vous entendu la raction de Claude Allgre, ministre de tutelle de Mme Royal  l'poque qu'elle voquait hier soir ? 
Pour rsumer, il expliquait que l'indignation de la candidate tait mal venue (pour ne pas dire plus), la loi en question tant ngligeable par rapport  ce qu'avait fait le gouvernement Raffarin (il a parl de Luc Ferry, je crois).
Il a conclu en disant qu'il pouvait pas, en conscience, voter pour Mme Royal.
http://www.desertdavenir.com/archive...ene-Royal.html

----------


## sovitec

> Ca a t clairement expliqu : de n'importe quelle manire, sauf en taxant les gens, et encore moins en restant dans le flou.


Tu le rajoutes  la dette et tu attends qu'elle soit annule quand on sera devenu un pays du tiers monde ?

----------


## bidou

claude allgre, comme c'est surprenant  ::aie::  
Quand on voit comme ces deux l sont copains, c'est s'il avait dit le contraire que ce serait un scoop  ::mouarf:: 




> Peut-tre. Mais en mme temps, on attend toujours les rponses de Mme Royal...


Je ne vois pas trop en quoi l'absence de financement de Sgolne rponds  la question du financement du programme de Sarko  ::koi::

----------


## zooro

> claude allgre, comme c'est surprenant


Il fait bien partie du mme parti, non ? Et en plus, il tait ministre au moment o elle "s'est battue" pour cette fameuse loi. donc on imagine qu'il sait de quoi il parle.




> Je ne vois pas trop en quoi l'absence de financement de Sgolne rponds  la question du financement du programme de Sarko


En rien. C'est juste qu'elle a esquiv la question toute la soire, hier, ainsi que ces derniers mois, d'ailleurs, et qu'on attend toujours qu'elle daigne y rpondre.

----------


## bidou

> Il fait bien partie du mme parti, non ? Et en plus, il tait ministre au moment o elle "s'est battue" pour cette fameuse loi. donc on imagine qu'il sait de quoi il parle.


Il s'est surtout battu avec elle et c'est fait virer par yoyo. Ce qui fait que depuis trois mois il vomi tout ce qu'il peut sur elle, il en a mme fait un bouquin. Donc je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit parfaitement objectif sur le coup...





> En rien. C'est juste qu'elle a esquiv la question toute la soire, hier, ainsi que ces derniers mois, d'ailleurs, et qu'on attend toujours qu'elle daigne y rpondre.


Donc on va s'endetter quel que soit le candidat. C'est vraiment top comme perspective  ::aie::

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Donc on va s'endetter quel que soit le candidat. C'est vraiment top comme perspective


C'est un peu embtant que les franais s'en rendent compte  3 jours du vote final ...

----------


## bidou

En mme temps j'ai vot pour aucun des deux, alors je ne suis pas du  ::aie::

----------


## PRomu@ld

> En mme temps j'ai vot pour aucun des deux, alors je ne suis pas du


De mme  ::king::

----------


## Nightfall

Dsol de pas avoir lu tout le thread, et pardon par avance si le sujet a dj t trait, mais il y a quelque chose qui m'effraie.

A propos de Sarkozy, que pensez-vous du fait que les franais vont probablement voter dimanche pour quelqu'un qui est capable :

d'essayer de faire couler un journal en utilisant ses relations :
http://www.prochoix.org/cgi/blog/ind...ons-de-jf-khan

de menacer de virer la direction de france 3 parce qu'il est en colre :
http://www.hervegrasser.com/article-6184319.html

d'intervenir auprs de l'actionnaire majoritaire d'un journal parce qu'il est pas content d'un article :
http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/p.../247073.FR.php

de dire  un autre ministre qui n'a pas t assez solidaire  son gout "je vais te casser la gueule sale connard" :
http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,...-893226,0.html

Un article de lib sur Sarko et les mdias :
http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/p.../250583.FR.php

Et que pensez-vous du fait que tout ces faits ne sont pas dits  la tlvision et donc assez peu connus des lecteurs ? Enfin merci quand mme  France 2 et Envoy Spcial d'avoir pass dans le reportage diffus ce soir le tmoignage de Begag.

----------


## FloMo

> Euh...... si a c'est pas rester dans le flou......


C'est que je n'ai pas voulu m'taler sur :
- la rgularisation des retraites : tous  40 ans de cotisation,
- le non-renouvellement de la moiti des emplois de fonctionnaires,
- l'augmentation du pouvoir d'achat par la possibilit aux employs de faire des heures supplmentaires non-taxes par l'employeur et l'employ et donc permettre  chacun de consommer plus et ainsi relancer la croissance,
- ...

Bref, de nombreuses mesures qui me semblent tenir debout pour financer le projet. Pour les chiffres, je ne les ai pas en tte, dsol.

Maintenant, comment Sgolne Royal prtend-elle financer :
- les crches supplmentaires,
- les nouveaux fonctionnaires,
- les aides,
- l'augmentation du SMIC  1500  (brut),
- les gardes du corps des policires,
- les gardes du corps des professeur,
- ... ?





> Dsol de pas avoir lu tout le thread, et pardon par avance si le sujet a dj t trait, mais il y a quelque chose qui m'effraie.
> 
> A propos de Sarkozy, que pensez-vous du fait que les franais vont probablement voter dimanche pour quelqu'un qui est capable :
> 
> d'essayer de faire couler un journal en utilisant ses relations :
> http://www.prochoix.org/cgi/blog/ind...ons-de-jf-khan
> 
> de menacer de virer la direction de france 3 parce qu'il est en colre :
> http://www.hervegrasser.com/article-6184319.html
> ...


Je m'en fous, ils sont tous pareils l-dessus. Sgolne Royal est d'autant plus dangereuse que c'est un vrai pantin.

----------


## sovitec

> C'est que je n'ai pas voulu m'taler sur :
> - la rgularisation des retraites : tous  40 ans de cotisation,


Sur le court terme cela ne va pas rapport grand chose.




> - le non-renouvellement de la moiti des emplois de fonctionnaires,


Environ 1 milliard par an, on est loin du compte.




> - l'augmentation du pouvoir d'achat par la possibilit aux employs de faire des heures supplmentaires non-taxes par l'employeur et l'employ et donc permettre  chacun de consommer plus et ainsi relancer la croissance,


Ca par contre ca cote minimum 5 milliards par ans (si il n'y a pas d'augmentation du nombre d'heures supplmentaires). Et Sgolne aussi elle veut relanc la croissance donc match nul la dessus.




> Bref, de nombreuses mesures qui me semblent tenir debout pour financer le projet. Pour les chiffres, je ne les ai pas en tte, dsol.


C'est sr que tu es vachement crdible avec de telles approximations.




> Maintenant, comment Sgolne Royal prtend-elle financer :
> - les nouveaux fonctionnaires,


Il n'y aura pas de nouveaux fonctionnaires, tu dois tre vraiment bouch vu le nombre de fois qu'elle l'a rpt.




> - l'augmentation du SMIC  1500  (brut),


Ca a rapporte des cotisations, c'est un plus, pas un moins.




> - les gardes du corps des professeur,


Tu finis de te ridiculiser.

----------


## zooro

> Ca par contre ca cote minimum 5 milliards par ans (si il n'y a pas d'augmentation du nombre d'heures supplmentaires). Et Sgolne aussi elle veut relanc la croissance donc match nul la dessus.


Ah oui, c'est vrai ! Elle a dit qu'elle financerait son projet avec la croissance. Y a plus qu' esprer que la croissance soit suffisante, sinon on n'est pas dans la m*** !




> C'est sr que tu es vachement crdible avec de telles approximations.


Curieux que tu dises a. Et Mme Royal l'est-elle plus avec les siennes ?




> Il n'y aura pas de nouveaux fonctionnaires, tu dois tre vraiment bouch vu le nombre de fois qu'elle l'a rpt.


Et qui va raccompagner les femmes fonctionnaires, alors ? Eh oui, c'est vrai ! Elle va redployer les fonctionnaires. Mais a pose un problme, a. Elle a reproch  M. Sarkozy sa proposition de rduction du nombre de fonctionnaires. Mais si elle les dplace, il y en aura forcment moins  certains endroits, non ???




> Ca a rapporte des cotisations, c'est un plus, pas un moins.


Mais c'est bien sr ! Pour rgler le problme de la dette, il suffit de voter une loi obligeant les entreprises (qui ont plein de pognon, c'est bien connu)  nous payer 4x plus ! Ca fera plus de cotisations et hop, plus de dette ! 
On se demande mme pourquoi personne d'autre n'y a pens !  ::mouarf::  




> Tu finis de te ridiculiser.


Je prfre ne pas commenter...

----------


## bidou

> Ah oui, c'est vrai ! Elle a dit qu'elle financerait son projet avec la croissance. Y a plus qu' esprer que la croissance soit suffisante, sinon on n'est pas dans la m*** !


Certes mais tu ne nous dis pas plus comment il financerait le sien. Parce que j'ai l'impression que personne n'en a aucune ide. En tout cas personne de ceux qui le soutiennent sur ce forum....




> Et qui va raccompagner les femmes fonctionnaires, alors ? Eh oui, c'est vrai ! Elle va redployer les fonctionnaires. Mais a pose un problme, a. Elle a reproch  M. Sarkozy sa proposition de rduction du nombre de fonctionnaires. Mais si elle les dplace, il y en aura forcment moins  certains endroits, non ???


Surement, encore que quand tu redploie tu choisis ou tu les enlves, quand tu ne remplaces pas, tu es tributaire de ceux qui partent. Ce qui fait que grace  Sarko on aura bientt moins de profs mais proportionnellement plus d'administratifs pour les grer, on sera bien avanc...

----------


## zooro

> Certes mais tu ne nous dis pas plus comment il financerait le sien. Parce que j'ai l'impression que personne n'en a aucune ide. En tout cas personne de ceux qui le soutiennent sur ce forum....


Je le sais, M. Sarkozy l'a dit au moins une dizaine de fois ces dernires semaines, mais personne n'a l'air d'couter. Un peu comme Mme Royal l'autre soir...
http://www.blog-fillon.com/article-4794250.html

Et une petite caricature qui m'a bien fait sourire : 
http://www.debat2007.fr/uploads/tx_smarttdp/0001_02.jpg

----------


## sovitec

> Ah oui, c'est vrai ! Elle a dit qu'elle financerait son projet avec la croissance. Y a plus qu' esprer que la croissance soit suffisante, sinon on n'est pas dans la m*** !


J'ai mis "match nul", les deux sont dans le mme cas.




> Curieux que tu dises a. Et Mme Royal l'est-elle plus avec les siennes ?


J'ai jamais dit le contraire, faut arter de lire ce qui n'est pas crit.




> Et qui va raccompagner les femmes fonctionnaires, alors ? Eh oui, c'est vrai ! Elle va redployer les fonctionnaires. Mais a pose un problme, a. Elle a reproch  M. Sarkozy sa proposition de rduction du nombre de fonctionnaires. Mais si elle les dplace, il y en aura forcment moins  certains endroits, non ???


Je critiquais la nullit de l'argument, arte de dire que je dfend Royal, faut arter de lire ce qui n'est pas crit.




> Mais c'est bien sr ! Pour rgler le problme de la dette, il suffit de voter une loi obligeant les entreprises (qui ont plein de pognon, c'est bien connu)  nous payer 4x plus ! Ca fera plus de cotisations et hop, plus de dette ! 
> On se demande mme pourquoi personne d'autre n'y a pens !


Je critiquais la nullit de l'argument, arte de dire que je dfend Royal, faut arter de lire ce qui n'est pas crit.




> Je prfre ne pas commenter...


Parce que dfendre une position avec un argumentaire aussi faible, et attaquer l'autre en dformant ce n'est pas ce qu'il reproche en permanence aux anti-Sarkozy ?




> Je le sais, M. Sarkozy l'a dit au moins une dizaine de fois ces dernires semaines, mais personne n'a l'air d'couter. Un peu comme Mme Royal l'autre soir...
> http://www.blog-fillon.com/article-4794250.html


Faudrait trouver des tudes plus indpendantes pour que l'argument soit vraiment crdible.

----------


## bidou

> Je le sais, M. Sarkozy l'a dit au moins une dizaine de fois ces dernires semaines, mais personne n'a l'air d'couter. Un peu comme Mme Royal l'autre soir...
> http://www.blog-fillon.com/article-4794250.html
> 
> Et une petite caricature qui m'a bien fait sourire : 
> http://www.debat2007.fr/uploads/tx_smarttdp/0001_02.jpg


Ah oui, ca attaques trs fort



> Pour atteindre cet objectif, et en retenant lhypothse raisonnable dune croissance annuelle moyenne sur la priode de 2,25%


et le compte de fillon n'est pas bon car il oublie que sans recourir  l'endettement, il faut forcment qu'il n'y ait pas de dficit budgtaire. Et la c'est 63 Milliards qu'il faut conomiser, soit 25% des dpenses de l'tat.

c'est pas gagn

----------


## haltabush

On parlait tout  l'heure de la dette.
Suis-je le seul a avoir entendu une petite phrase de Sgo, qui disait "si la croissance est suprieure  2,5%, je m'engage  utiliser l'excdent de recette pour le remboursement de la dette"?
Bon, 2,5%, on en est encore loin, mais c'est suffisament rare qu'un candidat s'engage sur la dette pour tre signal.

----------


## bidou

> On parlait tout  l'heure de la dette.
> Suis-je le seul a avoir entendu une petite phrase de Sgo, qui disait "si la croissance est suprieure  2,5%, je m'engage  utiliser l'excdent de recette pour le remboursement de la dette"?
> Bon, 2,5%, on en est encore loin, mais c'est suffisament rare qu'un candidat s'engage sur la dette pour tre signal.


C'est le mme problme que pour Sarko, il faut d'abord quilibrer le budget de l'tat. Ce dsendetter de 10 milliards ca ne sert  rien si tu t'endettes de 40 Milliards dans le mme temps.

----------


## FloMo

> Sur le court terme cela ne va pas rapport grand chose.


A court terme, ce n'est pas trs grave. Seuls le trs court terme ( 15-20 ans ) et le long terme semble vraiment important.




> Environ 1 milliard par an, on est loin du compte.


C'est toujours a.




> Ca par contre ca cote minimum 5 milliards par ans (si il n'y a pas d'augmentation du nombre d'heures supplmentaires). Et Sgolne aussi elle veut relanc la croissance donc match nul la dessus.


Je vois pas comment a peut coter autant car si aucune heure supplmentaire n'est faite, aucune n'est donc taxe non-plus dans l'autre sens. Et si on fait des heures et qu'on n'est pas tax, on gagne forcment plus d'argent et on a donc un plus fort pouvoir d'achat.

Sgolne veut relancer la croissance, mais elle ne sait pas encore comment. C'est temps de s'inquiter !




> C'est sr que tu es vachement crdible avec de telles approximations.


Je n'ai pas  faire le discours des hommes politiques. C'est sr, pour Sgolne, c'est plus facile d'avoir le programme en tte : "on organisera des confrences pour en discuter avec vous et les partenaires sociaux" ( cf. papier distribu aux lecteurs )




> Il n'y aura pas de nouveaux fonctionnaires, tu dois tre vraiment bouch vu le nombre de fois qu'elle l'a rpt.


Merci pour le compliment. Les gardes du corps des femmes policiers et des professeurs sont pays par qui ? Par l'Etat, donc ta poche.





> Ca a rapporte des cotisations, c'est un plus, pas un moins.


Comment augmenter le SMIC ? On donne moins  ceux qui gagnent plus, on se met tous au niveau du plus faible, on fait payer a par les entreprises qui,  mon avis, y rflchiront  2 fois avant d'embaucher. Surtout que vu le nombre d'impts supplmentaires qu'il y aura ( clairement mis sous silence ), avoir un SMIC brut plus haut n'avancera pas  grand-chose.
Ainsi, on taxe plus l'employer et l'employeur. Bravo !




> Tu finis de te ridiculiser.


Elle l'a propos, donc ce n'est pas moi qui est ridicule.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> On parlait tout  l'heure de la dette.
> Suis-je le seul a avoir entendu une petite phrase de Sgo, qui disait "si la croissance est suprieure  2,5%, je m'engage  utiliser l'excdent de recette pour le remboursement de la dette"?
> Bon, 2,5%, on en est encore loin, mais c'est suffisament rare qu'un candidat s'engage sur la dette pour tre signal.


C'est drle, c'est exactement ce que fait le gvt actuellement avec l'excdent, et on lui a reproch de ne pas le distribuer  tout vent. Comme quoi, la girouette...

----------


## haltabush

Il n'y a pas d'excdent actuellement. Le gouvernement Villepin pariait sur 2 ou 2,5% de croissance pour 2006 je crois (tous les conomistes disaient que c'tait impossible, enfin bon), or on a t bien en dessous de a.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Actuellement non, mais depuis qu'il est l, il y en a eu, et le PS ne voulait pas qu'il soit assign  la rduction de la dette.

----------


## bidou

> Actuellement non, mais depuis qu'il est l, il y en a eu, et le PS ne voulait pas qu'il soit assign  la rduction de la dette.


comme l'ump pour la cagnotte Jospin alors ?  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Euh, non.

----------


## bidou

Ah bon, qu'est ce qu'il y avait de diffrent quand Chirac disait " Il faut rendre aux Franais une part de ce que l'on leur a pris"  ::koi::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

L'UMP voulait qu'une partie de l'excdent soit pour le remboursement de la dette,  l'poque, tandis que Jospin l'a entirement redistribue.
On voit bien l'volution, qui est bien justifie,  mon sens, vers une affectation totale  la rduction de la dette, quand c'est possible  :;): 
Et c'est par rapport  a que je dis que le PS est bien gentil avec son "on met tout pour la dette", alors qu'ils rlaient au dbut du millnaire quand une partie de l'excdent tait pour le remboursement de la dette.

----------


## bidou

> L'UMP voulait qu'une partie de l'excdent soit pour le remboursement de la dette,  l'poque, tandis que Jospin l'a entirement redistribue.
> On voit bien l'volution, qui est bien justifie,  mon sens, vers une affectation totale  la rduction de la dette, quand c'est possible 
> Et c'est par rapport  a que je dis que le PS est bien gentil avec son "on met tout pour la dette", alors qu'ils rlaient au dbut du millnaire quand une partie de l'excdent tait pour le remboursement de la dette.


Moi je suis bien d'accord avec toi sur l'importance de diminuer le dficit, mais je constate que le parti dans l'opposition rclame systmatiquement qu'on en fasse autre chose.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Si Chirac a dit qu'il fallait redistribuer un peu, c'tait quand ? Sous Jospin ? Alors il tait juste en phase avec lui. Lors de son second mandat ? C'est ce qu'il a fait, en partie. Donc en fait, je ne vois pas o l'UMP tait en contradiction - sauf peut-tre sous Jospin, o il n'a donc pu que dire de rduire la dette, ce que tout le monde veut faire maintenant, donc seraient-ils visionnaires ? -

----------


## sovitec

> A court terme, ce n'est pas trs grave. Seuls le trs court terme ( 15-20 ans ) et le long terme semble vraiment important.


Les dpenses elles vont tre faites tout de suite, il faut donc trouver un financement immdiat.





> Je vois pas comment a peut coter autant car si aucune heure supplmentaire n'est faite, aucune n'est donc taxe non-plus dans l'autre sens. Et si on fait des heures et qu'on n'est pas tax, on gagne forcment plus d'argent et on a donc un plus fort pouvoir d'achat.


Tu n'as jamais remarqu tous les prlvements sur ta fiche de salaire ? L on parle de l'tat et les organismes sociaux qui vont gagner moins, pas les salaris. Mais cette somme est dj comptabilise dans les 70 milliards, j'aurai du le prciser.




> Sgolne veut relancer la croissance, mais elle ne sait pas encore comment. C'est temps de s'inquiter !


Elle l'a pourtant rpts souvent, ses arguments me paraissent mme plus crdibles que ceux de Nicolas Sarkozy, mais l je veux bien admettre qu'il y a matire  dbat.




> Je n'ai pas  faire le discours des hommes politiques. C'est sr, pour Sgolne, c'est plus facile d'avoir le programme en tte : "on organisera des confrences pour en discuter avec vous et les partenaires sociaux" ( cf. papier distribu aux lecteurs )


Je n'ai jamais dit que Royal faisait vraiment mieux. Je demande juste des arguments concrets plutt que des incantations.




> Merci pour le compliment. Les gardes du corps des femmes policiers et des professeurs sont pays par qui ? Par l'Etat, donc ta poche.


Je te reproche de dformer la ralit, ne part pas sur un autre sujet pour te dfausser.




> Comment augmenter le SMIC ? On donne moins  ceux qui gagnent plus, on se met tous au niveau du plus faible, on fait payer a par les entreprises qui,  mon avis, y rflchiront  2 fois avant d'embaucher. Surtout que vu le nombre d'impts supplmentaires qu'il y aura ( clairement mis sous silence ), avoir un SMIC brut plus haut n'avancera pas  grand-chose.
> Ainsi, on taxe plus l'employer et l'employeur. Bravo !


Une nouvelle fois tu rponds  cot, je te reprochais d'avoir mis l'augmentation du SMIC dans les dpenses, ce qui est clairement faux. Aprs que tu discutes de son efficacit est ton droit, mais ce n'tait pas la question.




> Elle l'a propos, donc ce n'est pas moi qui est ridicule.


Ooops, j'tais tellement nerv par toutes les approximations prcdentes que je n'ai pas vrifi, et j'avais rat cet pisode. Tu as mes excuses pour ce point.

----------


## bidou

> Si Chirac a dit qu'il fallait redistribuer un peu, c'tait quand ? Sous Jospin ? Alors il tait juste en phase avec lui. Lors de son second mandat ? C'est ce qu'il a fait, en partie. Donc en fait, je ne vois pas o l'UMP tait en contradiction - sauf peut-tre sous Jospin, o il n'a donc pu que dire de rduire la dette, ce que tout le monde veut faire maintenant, donc seraient-ils visionnaires ? -


Oui forcment, la cagnotte Jospin c'tait sous Jospin  ::aie::  

Par ailleurs la "redistribution" c'tait principalement une baisse des prlvements qui si je ne m'abuse fais partie du programme de l'UMP aussi

----------


## FloMo

> Les dpenses elles vont tre faites tout de suite, il faut donc trouver un financement immdiat.


En effet. Si on permet aux retraits de travailler plus tard s'ils le veulent ( je sais, ce n'est pas applicable  tout le monde, mais j'en connais beaucoup qui en profiteraient ), cela repoussera l'chance et diminuera fortement le prix  payer. Il ne faut pas oublier que les retraites ne sont pas un problme pour nous mais pour nos parents. Il y aura assez de personnes pour financer nos retraites.




> Tu n'as jamais remarqu tous les prlvements sur ta fiche de salaire ? L on parle de l'tat et les organismes sociaux qui vont gagner moins, pas les salaris. Mais cette somme est dj comptabilise dans les 70 milliards, j'aurai du le prciser.


Si tu gagnes plus, tu consommes plus. Si tu consommes plus, l'conomie repart ( cration d'emplois ) et donc plus de personnes qui rduisent la dette de l'Etat.
Ce qui est absolument anormal, c'est qu'une personne qui ne travaille pas gagne plus qu'une personne qui travaille. A la base, le chmage et le RMI ne sont pas des salaires mais des aides. D'ailleurs, ces personnes ne cotisent pas. Il est donc prioritaire de les rintgrer dans la socit.




> Elle l'a pourtant rpts souvent, ses arguments me paraissent mme plus crdibles que ceux de Nicolas Sarkozy, mais l je veux bien admettre qu'il y a matire  dbat.


Quels arguments ? Nicolas Sarkozy lui a demand plusieurs fois et il n'y a eu aucune rponse.




> Je n'ai jamais dit que Royal faisait vraiment mieux. Je demande juste des arguments concrets plutt que des incantations.


Considre a comme tu veux.





> Je te reproche de dformer la ralit, ne part pas sur un autre sujet pour te dfausser.


Je peux aussi te parler du financement des 1 650 000 nouvelles crches proposs qui seront finances par des vaches  lait.




> Une nouvelle fois tu rponds  cot, je te reprochais d'avoir mis l'augmentation du SMIC dans les dpenses, ce qui est clairement faux. Aprs que tu discutes de son efficacit est ton droit, mais ce n'tait pas la question.


L'augmentation du SMIC doit tre une consquence de la croissance, et non l'inverse.




> Ooops, j'tais tellement nerv par toutes les approximations prcdentes que je n'ai pas vrifi, et j'avais rat cet pisode. Tu as mes excuses pour ce point.


Pas de problme, ceci reste un dbat et moi-mme j'change parfois mes ides avec vracit.  ::D:

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Oui forcment, la cagnotte Jospin c'tait sous Jospin  
> 
> Par ailleurs la "redistribution" c'tait principalement une baisse des prlvements qui si je ne m'abuse fais partie du programme de l'UMP aussi


Il y a aussi eu une cagnotte sous Raffarin - enfin, plus qu'une, et de mme pour Jospin -

----------


## bidou

certes, mais comme dans mon message j'ai parl de la cagnotte Jospin, c'tait forcment sous Jospin pendant le premier mandat de Chirac. Mais c'est sans importance, tant mieux si la rigueur budgtaire vient au gout du jour.

----------


## yann2

> Je peux aussi te parler du financement des 1 650 000 nouvelles crches proposs qui seront finances par des vaches  lait.


1 650 000 crches  ::koi::  




> Les crches collectives
> 
> 
> 
> Ce sont des structures qui accueillent gnralement des enfants de moins de 4 ans pendant la journe de faon rgulire. La capacit daccueil peut aller de 20  60 enfants.


20 * 1 650 000 = 33 000 000

Euh.... O as tu trouver ce nombre ? 1 650 000 ???

----------


## haltabush

Ha, je comprends enfin! J'ai lu rcemment que la France tait le pays le plus fertile de l'UE, la preuve...

----------


## FloMo

> 1 650 000 crches  
> 
> 
> 
> 20 * 1 650 000 = 33 000 000
> 
> Euh.... O as tu trouver ce nombre ? 1 650 000 ???


Mon info est erronne, dsol : il s'agit de 2,3 millions de places dans de nouvelles crches.

2 300 000 / 20 = 115 000

Il n'empche que cela va grossir fortement la note, alors qu'il est trs simple d'conomiser ici. Par exemple, grce aux gardiennes d'enfants qui travaillent  leur domicile.
Il a d'ailleurs propos aux femmes ( ou aux hommes ) qui le dsirent de pouvoir tre reforms aprs avoir fait le choix de rester  la maison pour s'occuper des enfants. Ce pourrait tre une trs bonne chose.

----------


## Erwy

> Il a d'ailleurs propos aux femmes ( ou aux hommes ) qui le dsirent de pouvoir tre reforms aprs avoir fait le choix de rester  la maison pour s'occuper des enfants. Ce pourrait tre une trs bonne chose.


Ceux que je connais qui se posent la question de "rester  la maison" c'est parce tes fameuses gardiennes d'enfants coutent trop cher et quil n'y a plus de place en crche.
C'est sr que bloquer les gens  la maison parce que cela leur coutera moins cher que de bosser ca peut tre une bonne mthode pour faire baisser les chiffres du chmage  et aprs c'est les mme qui causent de remettre la France au travail et ainsi de relancer la croissance ...  ::roll::

----------


## FloMo

> Ceux que je connais qui se posent la question de "rester  la maison" c'est parce tes fameuses gardiennes d'enfants coutent trop cher et quil n'y a plus de place en crche.
> C'est sr que bloquer les gens  la maison parce que cela leur coutera moins cher que de bosser ca peut tre une bonne mthode pour faire baisser les chiffres du chmage  et aprs c'est les mme qui causent de remettre la France au travail et ainsi de relancer la croissance ...


N'importe quoi ! Les gardiennes d'enfants cotent cher car les gens n'ont pas forcment les moyens. Mais s'ils sont moins taxs, ce sera beaucoup plus facile.

Il ne s'agit pas de bloquer les gens  la maison, il s'agit de leur laisser le choix d'duquer leurs enfants tout en pouvant par la suite se rinsrer dans le monde du travail.

On construit des crches, c'est bien. Mais encore faut-il pouvoir payer les travaux et les employs qui y travaillent. Ah oui, c'est vrai, c'est l'Etat qui paye ! Et l'argent de l'Etat vient de quelle poche ?

----------


## yann2

> Mon info est erronne, dsol : il s'agit de 2,3 millions de places dans de nouvelles crches.
> 
> 2 300 000 / 20 = 115 000
> 
> Il n'empche que cela va grossir fortement la note, alors qu'il est trs simple d'conomiser ici. Par exemple, grce aux gardiennes d'enfants qui travaillent  leur domicile.
> Il a d'ailleurs propos aux femmes ( ou aux hommes ) qui le dsirent de pouvoir tre reforms aprs avoir fait le choix de rester  la maison pour s'occuper des enfants. Ce pourrait tre une trs bonne chose.


Impossible de retrouver ce que tu dis. Tu peux citer tes sources stp. 2 300 000 places c'est norme. Surtout aprs avoir lu cet article (augmentation de 1000 % ????).

[edit]
Selon cette page, la part des moins de 3 ans dans la population en 2004 est de 3.8 %

Si nous faisons grossirement :
60 000 000 * 0.038 = 2 280 000.

[/edit]

----------


## Erwy

> Mais s'ils sont moins taxs, ce sera beaucoup plus facile.


Moins tax sur quoi ?  ::roll::  




> On construit des crches, c'est bien. Mais encore faut-il pouvoir payer les travaux et les employs qui y travaillent.


T'as jamais entendu parl des crches prives et des aides publiques dans ce sens ? T'es sr d'avoir bcp bosser ton sujet



> Ah oui, c'est vrai, c'est l'Etat qui paye ! Et l'argent de l'Etat vient de quelle poche ?


Dis moi , si on diminue toutes ces taxes qui touchent les entreprises mais qu'on rajoute une formidable TVA sociale pour compenser qui va payer la facture ?



> Il ne s'agit pas de bloquer les gens  la maison, il s'agit de leur laisser le choix d'duquer leurs enfants tout en pouvant par la suite se rinsrer dans le monde du travail.


Gnial , ca va vachement nous changer des stages de rinsertions offerts pas l'ANPE  ::roll::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Non, c'est bien a, c'est ce qu'elle a racont lors du dbat.

Perso, je suis contre la crche obligatoire, ou la crche d'tat. Dans certains cas, il y a des crches d'entreprise, et c'ets bien parce que les parents peuvent voir les enfants, et ceux-ci ont besoin des parents pour les duquer correctement. Ce n'est  la crche de le faire, c'est bien aux parents, et dj que les parents n'encadrent pas assez les enfants, si on continue... mais bon, en mme temps, c'est la pense de mai 68 de laisser faire et que l'enfant apprenne par lui-mme. Le pb est que l'enfant, ds bb, teste pour voir quelles sont les limites et apprend de cela - il n'est pas obliger de s'lectrocuter ou de se brler pour l'apprendre si les aprents mettent les limites avant -, et donc si les parents laissent faire, ce n'est pas le systme actuel qui va empcher ce laisser-faire, on le voit tous les jours  ::(: 


Erwy > on ne paiera plus d'impts sur le salaire qu'on versera, ce qui est tout de mme juste
Ensuite, Royal veut des crches publiques pour tout le monde, pas de crche associative ou d'entreprise.

----------


## FloMo

> Impossible de retrouver ce que tu dis. Tu peux citer tes sources stp. 2 300 000 places c'est norme. Surtout aprs avoir lu cet article (augmentation de 1000 % ????).
> 
> [edit]
> Selon cette page, la part des moins de 3 ans dans la population en 2004 est de 3.8 %
> 
> Si nous faisons grossirement :
> 60 000 000 * 0.038 = 2 280 000.
> 
> [/edit]





> Sgolne Royal : Les femmes n'auront pas besoin d'aller devant les tribunaux, mais elles auront le service public de la petite enfance sous toutes ses formes !


Cela signifie qu'il faut donc une place par enfant.

Ca ne colle pas. Il n'y a mme pas un quart des femmes qui veulent ce genre de choses. Elle prfre largement tre au domicile avec leur enfant pendant les premires annes de leur vie. C'est naturel : a rend mal  l'aise de confier son enfant  une personne tierce !
La majorit prfrent que leur enfant soit gard soit par elle, soit par une tierce personne, mais  leur domicile !

----------


## Erwy

> Erwy > on ne paiera plus d'impts sur le salaire qu'on versera, ce qui est tout de mme juste


Je ne suis pas un spcialiste, mais je ne vois pas trop ce que cela va changer (  quelques euros prt) vu qu'on peut payer par chque emplois service et qu'une partie est un crdit d'impt.
Maintenant ceux qui ont le + de difficult  ce niveau sont gnralement ceux qui ne payent de toute faon pas d'impt sur le revenu , tout ce cirque ne va pas leur changer la vie  ::roll:: 



> Ensuite, Royal veut des crches publiques pour tout le monde, pas de crche associative ou d'entreprise.


Si tu savais comme je m'en tape de ce que veux Royal, moi je ragis au propos ou on me dit que les crches c'est mal,surtout que c'est l'Etat qui paye tout le temps, les gardiennes fantastiques et que je me demande ou sont pchs toutes ces fantastiques informations  ::roll::

----------


## yann2

Recoucou




> Cela signifie qu'il faut donc une place par enfant.
> 
> Ca ne colle pas. Il n'y a mme pas un quart des femmes qui veulent ce genre de choses. Elle prfre largement tre au domicile avec leur enfant pendant les premires annes de leur vie. C'est naturel : a rend mal  l'aise de confier son enfant  une personne tierce !
> La majorit prfrent que leur enfant soit gard soit par elle, soit par une tierce personne, mais  leur domicile !


J'ai beau cherch mais je ne trouve aucune source sur la cration des 2 300 000 places...




> Sgolne Royal : Les femmes n'auront pas besoin d'aller devant les tribunaux, mais elles auront le service public de la petite enfance sous toutes ses formes !


Euh... Ca veut dire qu'elle veut crer 2 300 000 places ?

Enfin le lien que j'ai donn prcdemment montre bien qu'une toute petite minorit des moins de 3 ans peut tre accueillie en crche. Il n'y a pas un problme ?

----------


## FloMo

Les enfants duqus par eux-mmes ou des personnes tierces qui s'en foutent, on a vu ce que a donne : beaucoup d'illettrs qui savent  peine compter. Ce n'est pas normal de laisser passer ce genre de choses.

Si les parents sont prsents pour l'ducation de leurs enfants, ceux-ci seront forcment mieux duqus.

Et pour ceux qui diront que ce n'est pas en proposant de travailler plus que les gens auront du temps pour leurs enfants, je rpond :
- si tu travaille plus, tu as plus d'argent et tu peux payer quelqu'un pour t'aider,
- une proposition a t fates pour les personnes prfrant rester  la maison pour duquer leurs enfants.

Il y a un gros malaise  ce niveau-l et cela me semble tre un point essentiel. Quand je vois certains de mes amis qui ne savent pas crire correctement en franais et qu'ils ont un haut niveau d'ducation, je me dis qu'il y a un trs grave problme.

----------


## Erwy

> Ca ne colle pas. Il n'y a mme pas un quart des femmes qui veulent ce genre de choses. Elle prfre largement tre au domicile avec leur enfant pendant les premires annes de leur vie. C'est naturel : a rend mal  l'aise de confier son enfant  une personne tierce !
> La majorit prfrent que leur enfant soit gard soit par elle, soit par une tierce personne, mais  leur domicile !


Ca y est on retombe dans le clich sans aucun argument.Tu le tiens d'ou "ta majorit"  ::roll::

----------


## FloMo

> Euh... Ca veut dire qu'elle veut crer 2 300 000 places ?


Oui, il y a environ 2,4 millions d'enfants de moins de 3 ans en France.




> Enfin le lien que j'ai donn prcdemment montre bien qu'une toute petite minorit des moins de 3 ans peut tre accueillie en crche. Il n'y a pas un problme ?


Je connais pas mal de jeunes mres pour qui la crche est la dernire des solutions. L'idal serait pour elles d'duquer leur enfant.





> Ca y est on retombe dans le clich sans aucun argument.Tu le tiens d'ou "ta majorit"


http://www.uniondesfamilles.org/halt...strophisme.htm

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Si tu savais comme je m'en tape de ce que veux Royal, moi je ragis au propos ou on me dit que les crches c'est mal,surtout que c'est l'Etat qui paye tout le temps, les gardiennes fantastiques et que je me demande ou sont pchs toutes ces fantastiques informations


Ah, OK, donc on est d'accord, en gros, les crches, c'est bien, il en faut tout de mme, mais publique, associative ou entreprise, qu'importe ?

Perso, je pense que si les parents veulent mettre leur enfant en crche, c'est leur choix et il doit tre respect. Ensuite, il ne faut pas que ce soit un poids sur ceux qui dcident d'lever eux-mmes leur enfant.

----------


## Erwy

> Les enfants duqus par eux-mmes ou des personnes tierces qui s'en foutent, on a vu ce que a donne : beaucoup d'illettrs qui savent  peine compter. Ce n'est pas normal de laisser passer ce genre de choses.
> 
> Si les parents sont prsents pour l'ducation de leurs enfants, ceux-ci seront forcment mieux duqus.


Clich,clich,clich ....  ::roll::  
1) *ou des personnes tierces qui s'en foutent,* et en quoi des surveillantes de crches s'en fouterait moins ou serait moins comptentes qu'une "gardienne" ?
2)*Si les parents sont prsents pour l'ducation de leurs enfants* tre prsent physiquement et prsent dans l'ducation ce n'est pas la mme chose.Et une aide extrieur en terme d'education pour certains parents n'est pas toujours de trop

enfin pour l' "aide  domicile"  ::roll::   si c'est uniquement  domicile cela veut dire que la personne ne s'occupe qusiment que de ton/tes enfants , ce qui est loin d'tre le cas actuellement, je te laisse deviner combien ca couterai alors , mme sans aucune charge, pour que ta "gardienne" en vive  ::roll::  
Quant  faire vivre les enfants en "vase clos" , je ne sais pas pourquoi, sans doute des relents de ma propre education, mais je ne vois pas de mal  la "socialisation"

----------


## FloMo

> Perso, je pense que si les parents veulent mettre leur enfant en crche, c'est *leur choix* et il doit tre respect. Ensuite, il ne faut pas que ce soit un poids sur ceux qui dcident d'lever eux-mmes leur enfant.


Ca, je trouve a trs important : *le choix*. C'est quelque-chose de primordial dans une rpublique. C'est la libert.

----------


## Erwy

> Ah, OK, donc on est d'accord, en gros, les crches, c'est bien, il en faut tout de mme, mais publique, associative ou entreprise, qu'importe ?
> 
> Perso, je pense que si les parents veulent mettre leur enfant en crche, c'est leur choix et il doit tre respect. Ensuite, il ne faut pas que ce soit un poids sur ceux qui dcident d'lever eux-mmes leur enfant.


Oui, par contre il faut qu'il y ait suffisamment de place en crche et que celle-ci soit bien reparti geographiquement pour qu'on puisse parler de choix

----------


## FloMo

> 1) *ou des personnes tierces qui s'en foutent,* et en quoi des surveillantes de crches s'en fouterait moins ou serait moins comptentes qu'une "gardienne" ?


Les parents sont forcment plus attentionns : ils n'ont qu'un seul enfant  s'occuper et c'est le leur.





> 2)*Si les parents sont prsents pour l'ducation de leurs enfants* tre prsent physiquement et prsent dans l'ducation ce n'est pas la mme chose.Et une aide extrieur en terme d'education pour certains parents n'est pas toujours de trop


C'est bien d'avoir le choix. Mais durant les premires annes, la prsence des parents est primordiale.




> enfin pour l' "aide  domicile"   si c'est uniquement  domicile cela veut dire que la personne ne s'occupe qusiment que de ton/tes enfants , ce qui est loin d'tre le cas actuellement, je te laisse deviner combien ca couterai alors , mme sans aucune charge, pour que ta "gardienne" en vive


La gardienne pourra s'occuper de l'enfant mais aussi s'occuper des tches mnagres. Ca dpend aussi des moyens des personnes. Le choix d'une crche reste entier.




> Oui, par contre il faut qu'il y ait suffisamment de place en crche et que celle-ci soit bien reparti geographiquement pour qu'on puisse parler de choix


Si on n'impose pas ce choix  tout le monde, la cration de crches sera beaucoup plus grable.

----------


## the_ugly

> Clich,clich,clich ....  
> 1) *ou des personnes tierces qui s'en foutent,* et en quoi des surveillantes de crches s'en fouterait moins ou serait moins comptentes qu'une "gardienne" ?
> 2)*Si les parents sont prsents pour l'ducation de leurs enfants* tre prsent physiquement et prsent dans l'ducation ce n'est pas la mme chose.Et une aide extrieur en terme d'education pour certains parents n'est pas toujours de trop
> 
> enfin pour l' "aide  domicile"   si c'est uniquement  domicile cela veut dire que la personne ne s'occupe qusiment que de ton/tes enfants , ce qui est loin d'tre le cas actuellement, je te laisse deviner combien ca couterai alors , mme sans aucune charge, pour que ta "gardienne" en vive  
> Quant  faire vivre les enfants en "vase clos" , je ne sais pas pourquoi, sans doute des relents de ma propre education, mais je ne vois pas de mal  la "socialisation"


Erwy et sa conception de la famille  ::mouarf::

----------


## Erwy

> http://www.uniondesfamilles.org/halt...strophisme.htm


Mort de rire  ::mouarf::   dja a commence bien




> Le dveloppement des crches n'est pas la priorit des familles en tmoigne l'enqute du CREDOC n 191 (*juin 1998,* chantillon de 2 000 personnes) sur les attentes des franais en matire de modes de garde des jeunes enfants.


ensuite



> *40,7 % des Franais* pensent que le parent au foyer est la meilleure solution pour garder de jeunes enfants (67 % pensent  la mre) , 24 % que lun passe  temps partiel, 13 % que les deux parents baissent un peu leur activit et 12 % quils continuent comme avant.


dja la majorit c'est 40% ensuite , et c'est trs amusant, ce sont des  *Franais*  (au masculin entre autre) ce qui est trs diffrent des mres de familles etrangement 



> Quant aux parents en situation (ayant un enfant de moins de 6 ans) , 32 % pensent que la mre doit arrter, 21 % que celui qui a le plus petit salaire doit arrter (), 26 % que la mre passe  temps partiel, 10 % quils continuent comme avant et 9 % que les deux diminuent.


C'est marrant mais tel que prsent a sent bien que ce serait les parents en situations appartenant au 40,7% ou alors les chiffres sont un peu bizarre  ::mouarf::  

Autre chose ?






> Erwy et sa conception de la famille


Contrairement  toi on n'est pas tous n dans un doux cocon familiale ou on a pu rester peinard mme pendant l'universit. Il y en a qui on une exprience de la vie relle.
Dsol que ca heurte ta conception de la famille "Travail, Famille, Patrie"  ::mouarf:: 




> Les parents sont forcment plus attentionns : ils n'ont qu'*un seul enfant*  s'occuper et c'est le leur.


Pourquoi cette fixation sur l'enfant unique ?  ::koi:: 
C'est beau de rver, mais dans ce cas les zones ou il n'y a ni crches ni nourrice ne devrait compter que des familles idales .L'utopisme n'est pas que de Gauche  ::roll::  




> C'est bien d'avoir le choix. Mais durant les premires annes, la prsence des parents est primordiale.


Et alors ? Tu crois que parce qu'un gamin va  la crche  ne voit plus ces parents de la journe.
Le temps que passe les parents avec l'enfant compte bien moins que la faon  et l'intensit dont ils utilisent ce temps.

----------


## FloMo

> Contrairement  toi on n'est pas tous n dans un doux cocon familiale ou on a pu rester peinard mme pendant l'universit. Il y en a qui on une exprience de la vie relle.
> Dsol que ca heurte ta conception de la famille "Travail, famille, patrie"


Je peux en parler, en effet :
- travail des parents  peine rmunr ( moins de 100 francs / mois pour manger, c'est raide ),
- aucune aide extrieure ( il aurait fallu arrter de travailler et toucher le RMI qui dbloque plein d'autres aides ),
- problmes de sants qui engendrent des frais,
- choix et dure limits au niveau scolaire : pas assez de revenus pour payer, mais trop pour obtenir les bourses...

Mon avis sur le social, je peux t'en parler pendant trs longtemps : une norme hypocrisie !

Ce que j'aimerais beaucoup qu'ils fassent au niveau des bourses, c'est un systme de bourses au mrite, histoire que ceux qui passent leur universit  faire la fte au frais de papa et maman ne puissent pas continuer  piquer les aides de ceux qui bossent pour pouvoir s'en sortir plus tard.

Tu travailles : t'as de l'argent. Tu ne travailles pas : tu n'en n'a pas ( ou du moins le minimum vital ). J'ai beaucoup de copains aujourd'hui qui ne bossent pas car le chmage leur suffit. En effet, ils gagnent  peine moins que moi au chmage et ne payent pas d'impts.

Il suffit avec les aides et l'assistanat : a n'aboutit  rien.





> Pourquoi cette fixation sur l'enfant unique ? 
> C'est beau de rver, mais dans ce cas les zones ou il n'y a ni crches ni nourrice ne devrait compter que des familles idales .L'utopisme n'est pas que de Gauche


Rien  voir avec l'enfant unique. Il y a une diffrence entre 1  5 enfants et 20 enfants ( en bas ge ) dont il faut s'occuper.




> Et alors ? Tu crois que parce qu'un gamin va  la crche  ne voit plus ces parents de la journe.
> Le temps que passe les parents avec l'enfant compte bien moins que la faon  et l'intensit dont ils utilisent ce temps.


C'est ton avis. Mais je peux t'assurer que ce n'est pas celui de tout le monde. La prsence maternelle est trs importante pour l'enfant.

----------


## Erwy

> Je peux en parler, en effet :
> ....
> Il suffit avec les aides et l'assistanat : a n'aboutit  rien.


Le message ne s'adresse pas  toi, mais si tu veux reprendre  ton actif toutes les anneries et autres dlires du sieur libre  toi.Je te conseille nanmoins de les lire en intgralit avant de faire ton choix.
*Et tes propos n'ont rien a voir avec les crches ....* seul sujet dont je parles pour l'instant



> Rien  voir avec l'enfant unique. Il y a une diffrence entre 1  5 enfants et 20 enfants ( en bas ge ) dont il faut s'occuper.


Sauf qu'une crche ce n'est pas une personne pour 20 enfants donc je ne vois pas l'argument




> C'est ton avis. Mais je peux t'assurer que ce n'est pas celui de tout le monde. La prsence maternelle est trs importante pour l'enfant.


Ce n'est pas mon avis, c'est mon vcu et on peut tout aussi bien se demander pourquoi pour toi un enfant qui serait gard en crche ou hors du domicile familiale serait priv de prsence maternelle  ::roll::

----------


## the_ugly

> Le message ne s'adresse pas  toi, mais si tu veux reprendre  ton actif toutes les anneries et autres dlires du sieur libre  toi.Je te conseille nanmoins de les lire en intgralit avant de faire ton choix


Quel dlire effectivement de dire que l'on devrait mettre des btons dans les roues  ceux qui demandent le divorce uniquement parcequ'ils ont trouv un meilleur coup que la personne avec qui ils vivent.

Ces gosses (dans leur tte) sment le malheur et on devrait les remercier  ::roll::

----------


## Erwy

> Quel dlire effectivement de dire que l'on devrait mettre des btons dans les roues  ceux qui demandent le divorce uniquement parcequ'ils ont trouv un meilleur coup que la personne avec qui ils vivent.


Tu oublies tes comparaisons entre un de tes dtracteurs et un violeur, tes jugements comme quoi on n'est que des salauds prts  quitter notre femme ds qu'elle a problme de sant, tes accusation d'incitation au cocufiage sur un pome et j'en passe  ::mouarf::

----------


## GrandFather

> La gardienne pourra s'occuper de l'enfant mais aussi s'occuper des tches mnagres.


Assistante maternelle, s'il te plat, pas gardienne... Avec tous le respect que j'ai pour les gardiens, elle ne sort pas (encore) les poubelles, que je sache...  ::aie::  



> - travail des parents  peine rmunr ( moins de 100 francs / mois pour manger, c'est raide ),
> - aucune aide extrieure ( il aurait fallu arrter de travailler et toucher le RMI qui dbloque plein d'autres aides ),


La source de toutes vos difficults n'tait-elle pas la faiblesse de la rmunration de tes parents ? Est-ce que l'injustice n'est pas d'abord l, plutt que dans le fait que vous n'ayez pas eu accs  des aides ?



> En effet, ils gagnent  peine moins que moi au chmage et ne payent pas d'impts.


Savais-tu que les indemnits chmage ne sont pas une rente  vie ? Aprs tre pass en fin de droits, c'est le RMI qui les attend s'ils n'ont pas trouv d'emploi entretemps. Et franchement, au RMI, on stagne, que ce soit sur le plan matriel ou social.

----------


## the_ugly

> Tu oublies tes comparaisons entre un de tes dtracteurs et un violeur, *tes jugements comme quoi on n'est que des salauds prts  quitter notre femme ds qu'elle a problme de sant*, tes accusation d'incitation au cocufiage sur un pome et j'en passe


Vous n'aviez pas dmenti  :;):  , vous m'aviez mme fait remarquer que le mariage pour le meilleur et *pour le pire*, c'tait du pass (alors que c'est crit dans le code civil).

----------


## FloMo

> Assistante maternelle, s'il te plat, pas gardienne... Avec tous le respect que j'ai pour les gardiens, elle ne sort pas (encore) les poubelles, que je sache...


L, on joue sur les mots.




> La source de toutes vos difficults n'tait-elle pas la faiblesse de la rmunration de tes parents ? Est-ce que l'injustice n'est pas d'abord l, plutt que dans le fait que vous n'ayez pas eu accs  des aides ?


En effet, alors qu'ils payaient des impts pour aider des gens qui vivaient mieux qu'eux sans travailler, ils pouvaient crever avant d'avoir le moindre euro ( ou franc  l'poque ).




> Savais-tu que les indemnits chmage ne sont pas une rente  vie ? Aprs tre pass en fin de droits, c'est le RMI qui les attend s'ils n'ont pas trouv d'emploi entretemps. Et franchement, au RMI, on stagne, que ce soit sur le plan matriel ou social.


Je peux te citer une personne que je connais bien qui a vcu pendant 2 ans du chmage tout en demandant des aides pour monter son entreprise et vivre depuis un an de ces aides en attendant de couler l'affaire et remonter quelque-chose qui lui permettra de vivre un peu plus longtemps et un peu plus gracement avec l'aide de Sgolne Royal et son premier employ gratis pendant un an. Une fois que c'est fait, on dpose le bilan et on recommence : on s'en fout, on n'est pas fich !

J'ai aussi le cas d'un ami qui a repris ses tudes et qui a d dire qu'il tait chez lui  ne rien faire pour toucher le chmage auquel il a droit.

Je connais aussi beaucoup de joueurs sur Internet qui vivent du RMI et passent leurs journes sur WOW ( l'abonnement est pay par un peu de travail clandestin ).

Ma belle-soeur qui travaille dans la mdecine reoit rgulirement des cartes postales de vacanciers qui ont droit  la CMU.

Et je peux t'en numrer encore beaucoup...

----------


## GrandFather

> L, on joue sur les mots.


Non, ma mre est assistante maternelle, pas gardienne. On parle de gardiennage pour des chiens, pas pour des enfants. Ce genre de drive smantique est typique du manque de considration gnral apport  ce mtier.



> Je peux te citer une personne que je connais bien qui a vcu pendant 2 ans du chmage tout en demandant des aides ...


Et moi je peux te parler de gens que les minimas sociaux ont permis de maintenir tout juste  flot le temps de saisir l'opportunit de s'en sortir. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des abus voire des fraudes qu'il faut les supprimer, c'est absurde. Si on supprime les minimas sociaux sans tre en situation de plein emploi - totalement hypothtique - on obtient le systme des Etats-Unis : moins d'impts et des dpenses publiques rduites, mais une criminalit galopante et un taux de population carcrale par rapport au nombre d'habitants sept fois suprieur  celui de la France. C'est un choix de socit...

----------


## FloMo

> Non, ma mre est assistante maternelle, pas gardienne. On parle de gardiennage pour des chiens, pas pour des enfants. Ce genre de drive smantique est typique du manque de considration gnral apport  ce mtier.


J'en suis dsol. Je connais dans la famille des agriculteurs que l'on appelle paysans et n'en font pas de cas. J'ai pris trop de libert en utilisant ce terme et j'en suis rellement dsol car les assistantes maternelles soulagent beaucoup de personnes.




> Et moi je peux te parler de gens que les *minimas sociaux* ont permis de maintenir tout juste  flot le temps de saisir l'opportunit de s'en sortir. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des abus voire des fraudes qu'il faut les supprimer, c'est absurde. Si on supprime les *minimas sociaux* sans tre en situation de plein emploi - totalement hypothtique - on obtient le systme des Etats-Unis : moins d'impts et des dpenses publiques rduites, mais une criminalit galopante et un taux de population carcrale par rapport au nombre d'habitants sept fois suprieur  celui de la France. C'est un choix de socit...


Les minimas sociaux sont aujourd'hui les petits salaires.

Quel sens a une socit o celui qui reste chez lui touche plus que celui qui travaille ?

Quel sens a une socit o on prfre donner plus  celui qui stagne qu' celui qui avance ? Tu parles d'un facteur de motivation pour retrouver une activit !

----------


## GrandFather

> Les minimas sociaux sont aujourd'hui les petits salaires.


Est-ce que ce sont les minimas sociaux qui sont trop haut, ou les petits salaires qui sont trop bas ?

----------


## Invit

> Dsol de pas avoir lu tout le thread, et pardon par avance si le sujet a dj t trait, mais il y a quelque chose qui m'effraie.
> 
> A propos de Sarkozy, que pensez-vous du fait que les franais vont probablement voter dimanche pour quelqu'un qui est capable :
> 
> d'essayer de faire couler un journal en utilisant ses relations :
> http://www.prochoix.org/cgi/blog/ind...ons-de-jf-khan
> 
> de menacer de virer la direction de france 3 parce qu'il est en colre :
> http://www.hervegrasser.com/article-6184319.html
> ...


Alors messieurs les ouvreurs de dbats, je n'ai rien entendu  propos de tous les articles cits en lien ?

----------


## GrandFather

> Alors messieurs les ouvreurs de dbats, je n'ai rien entendu  propos de tous les articles cits en lien ?


Si, mais t'as rien cout : Que Sarkozy s'assoit sur la libert de la presse, on s'en fout, le seul truc qui importe c'est l'conomie... (a va, je rsume bien ?)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> Si, mais t'as rien cout : Que Sarkozy s'assoit sur la libert de la presse, on s'en fout, le seul truc qui importe c'est l'conomie... (a va, je rsume bien ?)


Oui c'est bien rsum  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bloon

> Alors messieurs les ouvreurs de dbats, je n'ai rien entendu  propos de tous les articles cits en lien ?


Le problme de tous ces articles c'est qu'ils se basent sur des tmoignages de personnes  priori anti-sarkozy, et qu'ils n'apportent aucune preuve matrielle. Alors qu'aujourd'hui, n'importe qui ayant un tlphone portable peut enregistrer, voire filmer ou faire des photos. Il pte les plombs  France 3 et y'a personne pour immortaliser a ? bizarre...

Donc dans tous ces tmoignages, il doit y avoir du vrai, du faux, de l'exagr, du dform... difficile de s'y retrouver.

J'irai mme jusqu' dire qu' l'heure actuelle, il y a plus d'images de l'agressivit de Royal (dans le bus  Dakar, dans la rue avec une jeune socialiste, dans le dbat de mercredi) que de celle de Sarkozy.

Bloon

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> J'irai mme jusqu' dire qu' l'heure actuelle, il y a plus d'images de l'agressivit de Royal (dans le bus  Dakar, dans la rue avec une jeune socialiste, dans le dbat de mercredi) que de celle de Sarkozy.


Exact, par exemple le dbat...

Sinon, d'accord avec Erwy, il faut qu'il y ait de la place dans les crches, quelles qu'elles soient et proches - j'ai une amie qui devait tranverser la ville pour mettre sa fille dans une crche associative parce que pas de place ailleurs, avant d'aller au boulot, c'est pas gnial en vlo... -

----------


## Erwy

> Vous n'aviez pas dmenti


Si on devait dmentir tous les conneries d'une faon qui soit capables de passer outre les limitations intellectuelles de leurs auteurs et d'atteindre  coup sr leur comprehension, la limite de caractres de vbulletin,pourtant large, n'y suffirait plus  




> Si, mais t'as rien cout : Que Sarkozy s'assoit sur la libert de la presse, on s'en fout, le seul truc qui importe c'est l'conomie... (a va, je rsume bien ?)


 :8O:   T'as pris des cours de note de synthse ???  ::mouarf::

----------


## bidou

On ne parle pas que d'agressivit mais aussi de libert de la presse et de libert d'expression. Et du danger que peut reprsenter un prsident ayant les deux assembles de son bord, s'il lui prend l'envie de restreindre les sus dites liberts...

----------


## GrandFather

> Le problme de tous ces articles c'est qu'ils se basent sur des tmoignages de personnes  priori anti-sarkozy, et qu'ils n'apportent aucune preuve matrielle. Alors qu'aujourd'hui, n'importe qui ayant un tlphone portable peut enregistrer, voire filmer ou faire des photos. Il pte les plombs  France 3 et y'a personne pour immortaliser a ? bizarre...


Je vois bien le mec sortir son portable pour filmer la scne devant le service de protection rapproche de Sarkozy, il va pouvoir faire jouer son assurance...  ::mrgreen::  

Plus srieusement, si on peut mettre en doute les allgations parues dans la presse parce que trop partisanes, admettons, que penser alors du livre d'Azouz Begag, personne respectable il me semble ?

----------


## Invit

> Je vois bien le mec sortir son portable pour filmer la scne devant le service de protection rapproche de Sarkozy, il va pouvoir faire jouer son assurance...  
> 
> Plus srieusement, si on peut mettre en doute les allgations parues dans la presse parce que trop partisanes, admettons, que penser alors du livre d'Azouz Begag, personne respectable il me semble ?


Azouz Begag ? le gars de l'UDF qui n'as pas trahi ? un sale gauchiste, assurment  ::mouarf::

----------


## zooro

> Plus srieusement, si on peut mettre en doute les allgations parues dans la presse parce que trop partisanes, admettons, que penser alors du livre d'Azouz Begag, personne respectable il me semble ?


Hmmm... La mme chose que de celui de Claude Allgre, ou celui d'Eric Besson...
Je crois que je n'ai pas besoin de citer ce qu'on m'a rpondu hier  propos de la raction de Claude Allgre au dbat du dbut de semaine, si ?

----------


## bidou

> Hmmm... La mme chose que de celui de Claude Allgre, ou celui d'Eric Besson...
> Je crois que je n'ai pas besoin de citer ce qu'on m'a rpondu hier  propos de la raction de Claude Allgre au dbat du dbut de semaine, si ?


Tu penses qu'Azouz Begag a menti ?

----------


## zooro

> Tu penses qu'Azouz Begag a menti ?


Je ne sais pas. Tu penses que Claude Allgre et Eric Besson ont menti ?  ::mouarf:: 
N'est-ce pas ce que la personne qui m'a rpondu hier sur ce forum (me rappelle plus son pseudo) sous-entendait  propos d'Allgre ?

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Ce que j'aimerais beaucoup qu'ils fassent au niveau des bourses, c'est un systme de bourses au mrite, histoire que ceux qui passent leur universit  faire la fte au frais de papa et maman ne puissent pas continuer  piquer les aides de ceux qui bossent pour pouvoir s'en sortir plus tard.


Dsol de revenir l dessus, mais je ne suis pas d'accord. Les bourses au mrite, a va intress uniquement les arrivistes, a va donc donner l'esprit "prpa" aux universits. 

Les gens dont tu parles ne passent gure les deux premires annes de fac. Je pars du principe (qui se vrifie assez souvent il est vrai) qu'un jour tout fini par se payer et les gens regrtent (j'ai des amis qui regrtent d'avoir arrts leurs tudes parce qu'ils sont dj malgr leur jeune age dans des perspectives de promotion professionnelle trs limits). Le genre de personne dont tu parles seront un jour ou l'autre rattraps par la ralit.

Le systme des bourses est relativement injuste et je n'ai pas entendu les candidats (on parle ici des 2 derniers) en parler franchement. On a parl de la recherche, de l'universit mais pas trop de ce systme. 

Je n'aime pas le systme des bourses aux mrite car statistiquement elles vont aider les lves qui sont les mieux loti financirement. Ca ne veut pas dire que les lves issus de famille plus modestes ne russissent pas mais c'est plus limit.

Ensuite, sur l'esprit de comptition, pour te parler un peu de moi (dsol), je n'ai pas voulu aller en classe prpa parce que je ne voulais absolument pas avoir cet esprit de "chacun pour soi" et "je fais tout pour manger les autres" (dsol pour ceux qui y sont ou qui y sont passs mais c'est l'avis que j'ai). Ensuite, s'ouvraient  moi deux choix : soit l'universit, soit l'cole d'ing priv (EPITA, SUPINFO, ...), mais financirement la deuxime solution n'tait absolument pas possible. L'universit a donc t le seul choix et je doit dire que l'esprit qui y rgne me convient parfaitement. 

Concernant le mrite, tu vas me dire : "c'est parce que tu n'as pas les moyens et que tu seras jalou de la russite des autres ...", je t'arrte tout de suite, je vais encore te parler de ma propre personne l'an dernier, j'ai obtenu ma licence en tant major de promo, a n'est donc pas un problme de moyen. On m'a dit, lors de mon inscription cette anne, que je pourrai ventuellement avoir une bourse au mrite pour l'an prochain, je ne savais pas trop que a existait (enfin si mais pas  la fac), je me suis dit tiens c'est peut tre pas une mauvaise ide, je me suis renseign un peu, en fait a n'est valable que si tu t'inscris dans une cole de commerce et dans des filires trs spcifiques et absolument pas en info donc de toute faon je ne pourrai pas y prtendre ... . Et dans un sens a m'arrange, parce que ce n'est pas parce que tu es major de promo que tu "mrites" plus que les autres, ce sont ceux qui se battent pour avoir leur rsultats qui mritent plus que les autres.

Ce systme de mrite (que veux Mr Sarkozy et surtout sa femme), me fait penser un peu  une poque o on exhibait les ouvriers en Russie pour faire de la propagande, mme si l'poque et le contexte sont diffrents, je trouve le rapprochement intressant.

----------


## bidou

> Je ne sais pas. Tu penses que Claude Allgre et Eric Besson ont menti ?


Allgre probablement, Besson je ne pense pas

----------


## Scorpyosis

Je viens de tomber sur cette article du monde : 
Les maires de banlieue relativisent les risques de violences urbaines




> "Ma responsabilit aujourd'hui, c'est  la fois de lancer une alerte par rapport aux risques de cette candidature et par rapport aux violences et aux brutalits qui se dclencheront dans le pays, a dclar Sgolne Royal, vendredi 4 mai, sur RTL. Tout le monde le sait mais personne ne le dit, il y a une sorte de tabou." Insistant sur les "provocations" de M. Sarkozy, la candidate socialiste a soulign qu'il y avait une "attente trs tendue" dans les quartiers populaires.


N'tant ni pour l'un ni pour l'autre, je trouve quand mme scandaleux ce genre de dclaration. Votez pour moi ou c'est le chaos dans le pays, elle est vraiment tombe trs trs bas.....

----------


## zooro

> N'tant ni pour l'un ni pour l'autre, je trouve quand mme scandaleux ce genre de dclaration. Votez pour moi ou c'est le chaos dans le pays, elle est vraiment tombe trs trs bas.....


T'inquite pas. Il est de notorit publique que c'est Sarkozy qui est dangereux, et que Royal nous sauvera de l'ombre (_sic_)...

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Votez pour moi ou c'est le chaos dans le pays


Tiens, a me rappelle quelque chose

----------


## bidou

> T'inquite pas. Il est de notorit publique que c'est Sarkozy qui est dangereux, et que Royal nous sauvera de l'ombre (_sic_)...


non ne t'inquites pas, on a bien compris que Sarkozy ne s'nerve jamais, n'a jamais fais pression sur aucun mdia et que toutes les critiques sont des lucubrations de ses dtracteurs. Et puis avec ce qu'il a dj piqu au FN, il peut bien leur prendre aussi la thorie du complot  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Je n'aime pas le systme des bourses aux mrite car statistiquement elles vont aider les lves qui sont les mieux loti financirement. Ca ne veut pas dire que les lves issus de famille plus modestes ne russissent pas mais c'est plus limit.


Alors couple-le mais mieux  la bourse sociale, parce que je trouve injuste d'avoir eu une scolarit irrprochable et d'empcher mes parents de profiter un peu de leur vie - ma mre ne peut pas travailler, mon pre est cadre technique, donc purement classe moyenne, avec 3 enfants qui veulent faire des tudes suprieures avec les "capacits" pour le faire -. S'il y a bien une chose qui m'insupporte dans le systme des bourses, c'est a.

Au passage, en prpa, j'allais m'amuser comme un fou, on avait une super ambiance, et pourtant, on est une des meilleures prpa de province, comme quoi, faut arrter les prjugs.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Au passage, en prpa, j'allais m'amuser comme un fou, on avait une super ambiance, et pourtant, on est une des meilleures prpa de province, comme quoi, faut arrter les prjugs.


J'ai eu des amis qui ont t dans les 3 prpas o j'aurai pu postuler et ils ont tous confirm ce que j'ai dit. Je ne nie pas qu'il y ait des prpas o on s'clate mais celles ou j'aurai pu aller ce n'tait pas le cas, c'est donc ce que j'ai fuit.




> Alors couple-le mais mieux  la bourse sociale, parce que je trouve injuste d'avoir eu une scolarit irrprochable et d'empcher mes parents de profiter un peu de leur vie - ma mre ne peut pas travailler, mon pre est cadre technique, donc purement classe moyenne, avec 3 enfants qui veulent faire des tudes suprieures avec les "capacits" pour le faire -. S'il y a bien une chose qui m'insupporte dans le systme des bourses, c'est a.


Oui les bourses sont totalement injuste, je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi. Pour parler encore de moi (j'ai jamais autant parl de moi  ::aie:: ), je suis boursier parce que ma mre est dcde, si elle tait encore en vie, je ne suis pas certain que je toucherai mes bourses.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

En tout cas, c'est incroyable qu'il y ait des bourses de mrite pour des coles de commerce et pas pour ton cursus.

----------


## PRomu@ld

Sur le site du cnous je trouve a, mais je n'arrive plus  retrouver le document sur lequel les coles de commerces taient aussi concernes :




> Elles sont rserves aux tudiants ligibles  une bourse sur critres sociaux et s'engageant  entreprendre des tudes suprieures permettant de se prsenter au concours d'entre :
> - de l'cole nationale d'Administration (ENA)
> 
> - de l'cole nationale de la Magistrature (ENM)
> 
> - de suivre des tudes de mdecine gnrale, littraires et de sciences humaines
> 
> - des grandes coles scientifiques.


Enfin, bon on ne va pas continuer sur ce sujet, car on s'loigne de la discussion principale. Je remarque juste que ce point a t nglig (ou peut-tre que les mdias n'ont pas insister sur ce point).

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Sur le site du cnous je trouve a, mais je n'arrive plus  retrouver le document sur lequel les coles de commerces taient aussi concernes :
> 
> 
> 
> Enfin, bon on ne va pas continuer sur ce sujet, car on s'loigne de la discussion principale. Je remarque juste que ce point a t nglig (ou peut-tre que les mdias n'ont pas insister sur ce point).


N'empche qu'il faut dj tre boursier, donc pour les autres qui le mritent aussi...

----------


## pinocchio

ben flicitation aux vainqueurs et en esprant qu'il puisse vous donner raison et nous (partisan d'une autre FRANCE) donner tort.
Cordialement

----------


## vever88

a y est c'est fini ...
 ::aie::

----------


## FloMo

Il ne reste plus qu' attendre de pied ferme les premiers rsultats.

----------


## Deadpool

> Il ne reste plus qu' attendre de pied ferme les premiers rsultats.


Ou les premires dsillusions...  ::aie::

----------


## loufab

tout dpend des lgislatives. Si il y a une majorit diffrente que le gouvernement on va pas aller bien loin...

----------


## ludovic.fernandez

> Alors couple-le mais mieux  la bourse sociale, parce que je trouve injuste d'avoir eu une scolarit irrprochable et d'empcher mes parents de profiter un peu de leur vie - ma mre ne peut pas travailler, mon pre est cadre technique, donc purement classe moyenne, avec 3 enfants qui veulent faire des tudes suprieures avec les "capacits" pour le faire -. S'il y a bien une chose qui m'insupporte dans le systme des bourses, c'est a.


Il faut un peu arrter de reprocher a certaines personnes d'tre boursiers. 

Certains ont la chance d'avoir beaucoup de moyens et de choisir leurs tudes, d'autres moins mais assez pour payer des tudes ou de cautionner un emprunt tudiant. D'ailleurs, si Tanguy dcide de quitter le foyer familial, il deviendra boursier lui aussi. Il a le choix.

D'autres sont un peu en dessous des limites et vont toucher 800 Euros par an (on ne peut pas dire que a aide beaucoup) et ceux qui remplissent des critres de pauvret e.g., un SMIC pour une famille avec plusieurs enfants, touchent 3000 Euros en sachant que lorsque tu es boursier tu ne peux pas faire de crdit et que si tu rtes une anne, tu tombes au niveau 1, deux fois, elles sont supprimes.

L.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> en sachant que lorsque tu es boursier tu ne peux pas faire de crdit


Tu parles de quel crdit ? J'ai des amis boursiers qui ont pu faire des emprunts pour leurs tudes.




> et que si tu rtes une anne, tu tombes au niveau 1, deux fois, elles sont supprimes.


Et bien c'est un critre de mrite, je ne savais pas que a existait. Ca va faire plaisir  *FloMo*  ::aie::

----------


## ludovic.fernandez

> Tu parles de quel crdit ? J'ai des amis boursiers qui ont pu faire des emprunts pour leurs tudes.
> 
> 
> 
> Et bien c'est un critre de mrite, je ne savais pas que a existait. Ca va faire plaisir  *FloMo*


Un crdit est possible s'il existe une caution : lorsque tu as une bourse, les revenus de tes parents ne leurs permettent pas d'tre caution et l'tat ne l'est pas non plus, tu dois alors avoir des connaissances prtes  te faire confiance et aux revenus suffisants.

----------


## FloMo

> Et bien c'est un critre de mrite, je ne savais pas que a existait. Ca va faire plaisir  *FloMo*


Ca me ferait plaisir si c'tait vraiment a. Le problme, c'est que pour celui qui bosse, y'a rien. Et pour celui qui ne bosse pas, il n'y a rien non plus.

Il faudrait :
- les bourses en fonction des critres sociaux : faut pouvoir commencer avec le mme bagage,
- les bourses en fonction du mrite : si tu veux aller plus loin, c'est possible.

Faut pas tout critiquer, faut faire des propositions.





> Un crdit est possible s'il existe une caution : lorsque tu as une bourse, les revenus de tes parents ne leurs permettent pas d'tre caution et l'tat ne l'est pas non plus, tu dois alors avoir des connaissances prtes  te faire confiance et aux revenus suffisants.


Pour le crdit, je suis d'accord : j'ai rencontr le mme problme sauf que je n'tait pas boursier ( mon pre gagnait plus du SMIC, mais on lui en pompait autant et du coup il avait  peine un RMI pour vivre ).

----------


## kromartien

La gestion en connaissance de cause est une bonne faon. Responsabiliser l'tudiant sur la confiance qui lui est porte en lui octroyant la possibilit de suivre des tudes. ? Correct ?

----------


## FloMo

> La gestion en connaissance de cause est une bonne faon. Responsabiliser l'tudiant sur la confiance qui lui est porte en lui octroyant la possibilit de suivre des tudes. ? Correct ?


Je pense qu'il faut prendre exemple sur les pays qui russissent  fournir aux lves une formation qui leur correspond, quelque soit les revenus de leur familles.

De mon point de vue, un tudiant qui fait la fte durant ses tudes avec l'argent des parents, ce n'est pas normal. Ca peut ne pas faire plaisir  tout le monde, mais je trouve normal que rendu  un certain niveau d'tude on ne puisse continuer que grce au travail que l'on fournit. Ce n'est pas en donnant tout uniquement sur des critres sociaux que l'on rpare les injustices. Il faut que chacun ait sa chance.

Je n'ai pas pu continuer mes tudes car je n'avais pas droit aux bourses et a devenait trop cher alors que je travaillait dur, j'avais de bons rsultats et je faisait rarement la fte ( juste en fin d'exams ou ce genre de choses ). Je trouve a injuste car dans mon boulot je retrouve pleins de types qui ont fait la fte pendant leurs tudes, avec des rsultats limites, aux frais des bourses et de papa-maman. Ce n'est pas normal ( ou alors, je veux bien que quelqu'un m'explique ).



Bon, je vais essayer d'entamer une discussion entre les personnes pour et contre de manire  trouver un accord. En effet, suite aux diverses discussions que j'ai pu suivre, les arguments se rsumaient  cela :

Du ct de la gauche :
- Sarkozy est dangereux, il va prendre les pleins pouvoirs,
- Sarkozy divise,
- la gauche rassemble,
- ses ides ne peuvent tre que mauvaises.

Du ct de la droite :
- Sarkozy reprsente le renouveau : il est franc,
- la gauche divise,
- Sarkozy rassemble,
- il a de bonnes ides.

Bref, au final, a se recouple. Je pense trs honntement que plutt que de se tirer dans les pattes comme on le fait depuis des dcennies ( on voit o a mne ) il faudrait mieux tenter le dialogue, trouver des compromis, des points d'accord. C'est, aprs tout, le but d'une dmocratie.

Ce serait bnfique :
- pour la gauche, qui pourrait donner son point de vue et montrer qu'ils ne font pas que se plaindre,
- pour la droite, qui pourrait aussi donner son point de vue et montrer qu'ils sont  l'coute des autres et ne veulent pas les pleins pouvoirs.

Comme a, tout le monde pourrait s'y retrouver et ce serait bnfique  la fois pour la gauche et pour la droite : bnfique pour la France en somme. Je pense qu'il faut vraiment arrter de diviser la France et arrter de croire ceux qui le disent ( gnralement ceux qui aiment voir les "spectaculaires meutes" en gros titres dans leurs journaux ).

Depuis le dbut du forum, mme si certains ont t un peu virulants, chacun a essay de montrer qu'il voulait le meilleur pour la France.

Arrtons de croire ceux qui veulent diviser : dialoguons vraiment et trouvons des compromis. Ca pourrait aussi aider ceux qui dcident.

----------


## Satch

> Un crdit est possible s'il existe une caution : lorsque tu as une bourse, les revenus de tes parents ne leurs permettent pas d'tre caution et l'tat ne l'est pas non plus, tu dois alors avoir des connaissances prtes  te faire confiance et aux revenus suffisants.


Pas toujours.

Il y a 3 ans, lors de ma dernire anne d'tude, j'tais boursier et j'ai pu faire un emprunt de 3000 (toujours pas fini de rembourser d'ailleurs...) sans aucune caution.
Aprs c'est sr que les banques vont prter plus facilement aux lves ingnieurs qu'aux personnes faisant un BTS par exemple.
Mais bon, avec un peu de bagou, les banques peuvent tre parfois assez flexibles. La fidlisation des tudiants est trs importantes pour elles.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Du ct de la gauche :
> - Sarkozy est dangereux, il va prendre les pleins pouvoirs,
> - Sarkozy divise,
> - la gauche rassemble,
> - ses ides ne peuvent tre que mauvaises.
> 
> Du ct de la droite :
> - Sarkozy reprsente le renouveau : il est franc,
> - la gauche divise,
> ...


Et du cot des centristes ? ::aie::

----------


## Satch

> Je pense trs honntement que plutt que de se tirer dans les pattes comme on le fait depuis des dcennies ( on voit o a mne ) il faudrait mieux tenter le dialogue, trouver des compromis, des points d'accord. C'est, aprs tout, le but d'une dmocratie.


Ce serait gnial de ne plus voir sans arrt l'opposition rler et foutre le bordel  la moindre proposition de la majorit  l'assemble nationale, et ce quelque soit les partis.

J'espre intrieurement que FB jouera un peu ce rle s'il ne prend pas trop la grosse tte, mais je n'y crois pas trop.

J'ai l'impression que dans la 5me rpublique, l'assemble nationale sera une ternelle cours d'cole primaire :
- c'est pas moi qui ai commenc, c'est lui
- non c'est pas vrai
- gnagnagna
- blablabla
*applaudissements de la majorit*
*sifflets et hurlements puriles de l'opposition*
et inversement.

Y a certains dputs  qui il faudrait supprimer le mandat...

----------


## FloMo

> Pas toujours.
> 
> Il y a 3 ans, lors de ma dernire anne d'tude, j'tais boursier et j'ai pu faire un emprunt de 3000 (toujours pas fini de rembourser d'ailleurs...) sans aucune caution.
> Aprs c'est sr que les banques vont prter plus facilement aux lves ingnieurs qu'aux personnes faisant un BTS par exemple.
> Mais bon, avec un peu de bagou, les banques peuvent tre parfois assez flexibles. La fidlisation des tudiants est trs importantes pour elles.


De toutes faons, quand on dit que les banquiers sont des voleurs, c'est vrai. Ils aiment faire croire qu'ils sont votre ami. Le problme, c'est que quand il s'agit des tudes, ils sont toujours aussi requins.





> Et du cot des centristes ?


Les centristes ont les arguments des deux cts, mais le problme reste le mme.

----------


## kromartien

> Je trouve a injuste car dans mon boulot je retrouve pleins de types qui ont fait la fte pendant leurs tudes, avec des rsultats limites, aux frais des bourses et de papa-maman. Ce n'est pas normal ( ou alors, je veux bien que quelqu'un m'explique ).


Aprs, il faut voir le niveau de satisfaction que vous procure le fait d'aller faire la fte. Sr que c'est dsagrable d'avoir progress difficilement pour se retrouver avec des personnes qui ont l'air de se trouver avec vous par enchantement. J'imagine tout  fait. Trouver  manger est dj assez difficile comme a pour que l'on vous l'pargne si vous tudiez avec srieux. Aprs, c'est aussi une question de niveau de vie. Si la socit a les moyens de fournir de quoi vivre  ses scientifiques, tant mieux pour elle, et grand bien lui fasse. Si les autres personnes n'ont pas la mme conception du travail, et pourtant exercent un emploi qui requiert les mmes qualifications, c'est certain que a peut vraiment dsappointer.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Si la socit a les moyens de fournir de quoi vivre  ses scientifiques, tant mieux pour elle, et grand bien lui fasse. Si les autres personnes n'ont pas la mme conception du travail, et pourtant exercent un emploi qui requiert les mmes qualifications, c'est certain que a peut vraiment dsappointer.


Je ne comprend pas bien ton argumentation, tu es anti-scientifique ?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Si la socit a les moyens de fournir de quoi vivre  ses scientifiques, tant mieux pour elle, et grand bien lui fasse. Si les autres personnes n'ont pas la mme conception du travail, et pourtant exercent un emploi qui requiert les mmes qualifications, c'est certain que a peut vraiment dsappointer.


Euh... Tu peux laborer, l ? Parce que personnellement je trouve honteux la manire de traiter la recherche actuellement, on est  moins d'1% du PIB et on s'tonne de ne plus tre comptitif !
Ensuite, on compare : 3 docteurs pou un poste d'enseignant/chercheur, un salaire moiti moindre pour 3 annes de plus que pour un poste d'ingnieur - ne pas oublier qu'il y a une bonne partie des doctorants qui sotn des ingnieurs sortis des Grandes Ecoles - si on va dans le public, ... C'est normal a ? Et avec a on veut survivre sachant qu'aux USA, des voix s'lvent pour augmenter le nombre de visas de travail pour la recherche ?

----------


## kromartien

Non. En fait je veux dire que si la socit a les moyens d'entretenir et de promouvoir la connaissance en usant des moyens adquats (construction d'coles, payer des professeurs, bourses d'tude, etc) c'est trs bon pour elle (la socit) et pour les personnes  qui a permet de travailler. C'est une bonne faon de faire, la connaissance et l'organisation de l'ducation est mise sous tutelle, c'est vrai, mais cela permet au plus grand nombre de s'instruire.

Mais si l'tat n'est pas assez puissant pour arriver  faire tout a, ou si simplement les ressources ne sont pas assez consquentes, je dis que c'est trs dommage, tout comme le fait de croire vraiment  ses idaux et de les voir balays du jour au lendemain par des faits qui tendent  montrer que finalement les valeurs d'efforts et d'implication ne sont pas les plus rpandues dans la socit.

Tout cela en rponse aux posts de FloMo. Le seul mrite n'est pas vraiment un critre dterminant, croire que tout travail mrite salaire est trs bien, et c'est une bonne philosophie mais a ne se vrifie pas toujours, bien malheureusement. Tout comme penser que l'instruction est un droit universel. Cette assertion est bien souvent remise en question, et c'est trs dommage. Mais a ne vaut pas pour autant la peine de  ::mur::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Quel est le rapport entre l'instruction et la recherche (et donc les scientifiques) ?

----------


## kromartien

Les chercheurs ont bien reu une instruction un jour dans leur vie ? Tuer l'ducation, c'est tuer la recherche  la racine. tre enseignant, c'est avoir une part d'activits dans le domaine dans lequel on enseigne. Donner envie  ses lves de surenchrir sur les connaissances que l'on enseigne, c'est promouvoir la recherche, etc. 
Le rapport entre la recherche et l'instruction, c'est l'acquisition de connaissances.

S'lever contre la dliquescence de la recherche franaise, c'est protger l'ducation des jeunes de demain. Pour moi c'est avr. Je suis d'accord que les enseignants sont discrdits suivant ce que vous prsentez. C'est symptomatique d'une marchandisation accrue des comptences et des connaissances, ce qui tend invitablement  faire reculer le concept d'instruction universelle.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

OK, on est d'accord sur l'instruction, mais o tu veux en venir avec les scientifiques ? Dj ceux-ci ne sont pas tous chercheurs, parmi les chercheurs, il y a des scientifiques et des non-scientifiques, et de manire orthogonale, il y a les enseignants et les non-enseignants.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> je dirai que c'est li car les chercheurs (non scientifiques ? a existe ? ) sont le produit de l'enseignement franais.


Naturellement qu'il y en a des non scientifiques !! Et les archologues, les historiens, ... ?



> Bien sr, tous les chercheurs chercheurs ne sont pas enseignants, mais les deux mondes sont lis forcment.


C'est li, mais de loin. Les bons chercheurs qui sont aussi de bons enseignants ne sont pas lgions - bon chercheur = publication frquente dans de grandes revues et bons enseignants = pdagogues, ... -, en gnral, c'est l'un ou l'autre.
De plus, l'acquisition de connaissance  ce niveau se fait par soi-mme plus que par l'instruction (je parle de tout ce qui est aprs M2), et donc thoriquement, il n'est pas besoin d'tre chercheur pour enseigner -> agrgation d'universit. On les met ensemble parce qu'on a eu besoin de les mettre ensemble, mais je pense que le choix devrait tre donn, et que la recherche dans l'absolue devrait tre promue (et non l'enseignement qui va avec, pas besoind 'augmenter le nombre d'enseignants chercheurs, juste le nombre de chercheurs, mais l, on passe dans le CNRS, et le CNRS, c'est cooptation plus que concours pour l'entre).



> Enfin je veux surtout dire que personne n'a la science infuse.  Difficile d'avoir des chercheurs s'ils ne sont pas dj instruits (les bourses d'enseignement sont une bonne manire d'aider ceux qui sont motivs)


Les bourses d'enseignement ? C'est quoi ?
Un chercheur instruit, c'est surtout qqn qui sait lire les ouvrages et les publications.



> Ensuite, pour supprimer le systme de bourse, il suffirait de convaincre que le mtier de chercheur n'a plus d'avenir --> moins de jeunes fana de sciences --> moins de fac --> moins de profs --> moins de bourses --> Dliquescence de l'ducation --> plus d'argent dans les caisses de l'tat.


Euh, c'est dj le cas, a. Sauf que l'duction ne baisse pas par manque de d'enseignants/chercheurs, c'est dj avant. L'instruction  l'universit, si c'tait bien fait, n'aurait presque pas besoin d'enseignants, car les lves chercheraient par eux-mme, ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement vu le nombre de personnes dans le systme. Je rappelle que le but original de l'universit tait de former des chercheurs, et ce ne sont pas ceux qui sont refouls d'un BTS ou d'un IUT qui ont les capacits de faire un doctorat...



> Les fortuns trouveront toujours le moyen d'duquer leurs enfants par des prcepteurs ou de instituts privs. Maintenant, est ce que l'ducation est un besoin primordial de la socit, il faudrai le dfinir. Vu l'importance de l'ducation dans la socit franaise,
> (le ministre de l'ducation nationale est un, si ce n'est le, des ministres les plus riches et consommateur de ressources) je dirai que a tient une part importante galement dans l'esprit des citoyens et des individus.
> 
> Mon avis est que l'cole est importante et doit permettre  chacun d'exprimer ses potentialits (tout en respectant le rglement intrieur bien sr  )


Alors si tu veux a, commence par bien sparer recherche et enseignement parce que ce que tu appelles enseignement, c'est primaire et secondaire. C'est ce systme qui est pour commencer vrol, ce n'est pas l'enseignement suprieur, l o les chercheurs commencent  intervenir.

----------


## souviron34

> - bon chercheur = publication frquente dans de grandes revues



Euh... C'est le critre "officiel", mais ce n'est pas la dfinition d'un bon chercheur. Ce que a provoque c'est une course  la publication..

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Euh... C'est le critre "officiel", mais ce n'est pas la dfinition d'un bon chercheur. Ce que a provoque c'est une course  la publication..


C'est tout de mme un bon indicateur de la recherche. On va dire publications tout court, car un "mauvais" chercheur ne publiera rien. Un trs bon enseignant va passe normment de temps sur son enseignement et peu de temps pour sa recherche (ex : les profs d'IUT)

----------


## pyrrhon_

> 3 docteurs pou un poste d'enseignant/chercheur, un salaire moiti moindre pour 3 annes de plus que pour un poste d'ingnieur - ne pas oublier qu'il y a une bonne partie des doctorants qui sotn des ingnieurs sortis des Grandes Ecoles - si on va dans le public, ... C'est normal a ?


Ho zut, il faut que je rengocie mon salaire alors  ::aie:: 
Nan srieusement, tu as des sources concernant ce constat? Car je suis ingnieur (dbutant), et je gagne (ainsi que mes collgues de travail) approximativement la mme chose, voir moins, que certains amis matres de confrences (dbutants aussi). (Et moins que d'autres amis professeurs en lyce/collge, mais a n'a rien  voir avec la choucroute)

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Dans ma filire  l'origine, c'est 35  39k brut par an, donc a fait un peu moins de 2 fois le salaire d'un MdC, c'est par rapport  a que je compare, et c'est le tarif pour beaucoup d'ingnieurs d'autres filires que je connais.

----------


## souviron34

> Euh... Tu peux laborer, l ? Parce que personnellement je trouve honteux la manire de traiter la recherche actuellement, on est  moins d'1% du PIB et on s'tonne de ne plus tre comptitif !
> Ensuite, on compare : 3 docteurs pou un poste d'enseignant/chercheur, un salaire moiti moindre pour 3 annes de plus que pour un poste d'ingnieur - ne pas oublier qu'il y a une bonne partie des doctorants qui sotn des ingnieurs sortis des Grandes Ecoles - si on va dans le public, ... C'est normal a ? Et avec a on veut survivre sachant qu'aux USA, des voix s'lvent pour augmenter le nombre de visas de travail pour la recherche ?



Euh.. Je signale juste que la situation non seulement n'est pas nouvelle, mais semble s'tre TRES NETTEMENT amliore par rapport  il y a 20 ans, si je vous crois..

Quand j'ai voulu rentrer dans la recherche publique, entre 1984 et 1988 , c'tait 84 candidats pour 4 places.....

Et le salaire priv/public en 1986 tait dj 100/50 : j'avais t embauch  15 000 F et on me proposait 7 500 F dans le public..  Et j'tais docteur, pas ingnieur.. [_et c'tait un gouvernement de gauche depuis 1981_...]

Quant aux US, c'est vrai, mais c'est tout le systme : ils PAYENT leurs tudes depuis le bas, environ 25  30 000 euros par an, donc ils EMPRUNTENT et ravaillent  temps plein 6 mois/an en gnral (d'o leur systme de semestres), et par consquent finissent docteur  30 ans environ, avec en gnral de 70  100 000 euros d'emprunt sur le dos...

Donc oui c'est mieux pay,  mais c'est mieux si NOUS on y va. Pour eux, il leur faut pas mal de temps pour se remettre de leurs tudes..

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

La situation a empir sur bien des aspects. Par exemple, le montant de l'llocation de recherche tait descendue sous le SMIC avant les manifestations Sauvons la Recherche.

Pour ce qui est du prix des tudes, si un tudiant franais fait un Master de recherche, va aux US, il est largement mieu pay qu'en France. Pour faire un post-doctorat, il est pay environ le double qu'en France. Alors oui, aux US le systme est par certains aspects  revoir - quoique chez nous, c'est tout le monde qui paie sur toute sa vie aussi, et les tudiants franais doivent parfois aussi faire des emprunts -, mais pour la recherche, il attire les meilleurs lments et les meilleurs de ceux-ci restent aprs. Faut pas s'tonner s'ils sont devant nous.

----------


## souviron34

> La situation a empir sur bien des aspects. Par exemple, le montant de l'llocation de recherche tait descendue sous le SMIC avant les manifestations Sauvons la Recherche.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du prix des tudes, si un tudiant franais fait un Master de recherche, va aux US, il est largement mieu pay qu'en France. Pour faire un post-doctorat, il est pay environ le double qu'en France. Alors oui, aux US le systme est par certains aspects  revoir - quoique chez nous, c'est tout le monde qui paie sur toute sa vie aussi, et les tudiants franais doivent parfois aussi faire des emprunts -, mais pour la recherche, il attire les meilleurs lments et les meilleurs de ceux-ci restent aprs. Faut pas s'tonner s'ils sont devant nous.


Je ne pense pas que la situation est empir comme tu le dis. 

Elle a empir  cause des crdits des labos en baisse, oui.

Mais l'allocation de recherche tait de mon temps SOUS le SMIC... Et encore quand tu russissais  avoir une bourse, et c'tait un concours, donc 70 % des gens de ma promo n'en avait PAS... Et d'aprs les nombres que tu cites, je te signale que dans ma promo, la suivante et la prcdente, sur 20 personnes en thses  chaque promo seuls 3/promo ont eu un poste.

Et ne raconte pas n'importe quoi sur les US. Oui, le post-doc est pay 2 fois plus qu'en France, ce qui fait une sacre diffrence pour un FRANCAIS. mais je rpte que pour chez eux, c'est NON. Quand tu dis "les tudiants doivent parfois faire des emprunts", eux c'est TOUS les tudiants et durant TOUTES leurs tudes, et c'est 30 000 dollars par an PAS POUR VIVRE, juste pour l'INSCRIPTION.... Pourquoi crois-tu qu'ils se fatigueraient  mettre 8 ans  faire un Masters ? et  travailler salaris 6 mois par an depuis le bac ?? En gnral ils ont fini de rembourser  40/45 ans...

Qu'on se batte pour amliorer les conditions, oui. Mais pas avec des arguments fallacieux ("Ah.. La situation a empir"). Non. Qu'on dise "On peut faire mieux", a oui. Mais arrtez de vous plaindre alors que vous avez plus que les autres gnrations avant. Battez-vous pour AMELIORER. 

Et puisque tu fais rfrence aux US, "Think Positive" au lieu de "Complain"...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Et avant ton temps, elle tait  1.5 fois le SMIC. A son instauration, c'tait a. Et oui, il y a peu de bourses MNERT, mme s'il y a aussi des bourses de rgion, ... De toute manire, il y a tellement de postes que a ne sert  rien d'avoir plus de bourses !

Quand je parle du financement d'un post-doc, je parle dans l'absolu, je parle du fait que les US attirent largement plus de chercheurs, et les meilleurs, que le systme franais, rien d'autre, relis ce que je dis.

P.S. : tous les tudiants n'empruntent pas.

----------


## souviron34

> Quand je parle du financement d'un post-doc, je parle dans l'absolu, je parle du fait que les US attirent largement plus de chercheurs, et les meilleurs, que le systme franais, rien d'autre, relis ce que je dis.


oui mais c'est d  une chose qui fait hrisser les poils de la recherche en France, et des tudiants : la recherche applique et l'implication des entreprises dans la recherche aux US. Le MIT, les Bell Labs, Caltech, etc.. sont en gros financs  +50% par des botes prives (matriels, tudiants, projets).

Donc, de deux choses l'une : ou on accepte que la recherche soit "oriente" par les besoins du priv, et les tudiants seront bien pays et le matriel sera correct (voir les bourses CIFRE en France), soit on l'accepte pas, et la logique administrative et financire des finances publiques limite le tout..

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Vu que de toute manire, on n'a pas de financement suffisant pour la recherche fondamentale, autant se faire aider par le priver, comme aux US. D'ailleurs, ils font aussi de la recherche fondamentale, c'est tout de mme rare quand les entreprises US ont besoin d'un brevet dpos par les labos europens - je connais un contre-exemple, ce sont les nanotechnologies, je crois, mais dans le reste, ils recherchent  tour de bras, et les grosses entreprises surtout afin d'avoir de l'avance sur les autres -

----------


## souviron34

> Vu que de toute manire, on n'a pas de financement suffisant pour la recherche fondamentale, autant se faire aider par le priver, comme aux US. D'ailleurs, ils font aussi de la recherche fondamentale, c'est tout de mme rare quand les entreprises US ont besoin d'un brevet dpos par les labos europens - je connais un contre-exemple, ce sont les nanotechnologies, je crois, mais dans le reste, ils recherchent  tour de bras, et les grosses entreprises surtout afin d'avoir de l'avance sur les autres -


absolument. Mais c'est contre la "philosophie" franaise (_et de la gauche aussi_). J'ai cit dans un autre thread un truc qui m'tais arriv dans mon quipe de thse avec Larousse, qui n'avait pas le DROIT de payer mon labo alors qu'on leur avait fourni des images dont ils se sont servis.


Et comme je disais plus haut, a m'attriste profondment, car tant "de coeur  gauche", la vie me montre que pour un certain nombre de choses assez fondamentales comme a, on persiste dans des ides (idologies ??) en dcalage avec la ralit.....

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> absolument. Mais c'est contre la "philosophie" franaise (_et de la gauche aussi_). J'ai cit dans un autre thread un truc qui m'tais arriv dans mon quipe de thse avec Larousse, qui n'avait pas le DROIT de payer mon labo alors qu'on leur avait fourni des images dont ils se sont servis.


Srieux ?? Tu me diras, chez nous, il y a des quipes qui ne paient pas les autres quipes charges d'acqurir les images (amortissement des imageurs, rparations, ... pour avoir qqch qui tient la route quand mme !) et qui font de cet argent des bourses pour leur quipe. Rsultat, matriel qui tombe en panne, pas d'argent pour rparer, et c'est compltement dbile sachant que ces thsards supplmentaires ont besoin de ce matriel pour leur thse !



> Et comme je disais plus haut, a m'attriste profondment, car tant "de coeur  gauche", la vie me montre que pour un certain nombre de choses assez fondamentales comme a, on persiste dans des ides (idologies ??) en dcalage avec la ralit.....


Il y a des dcalages par rapport  la ralit de tous les cts, mais c'est vrai que quand on vit ces dcalages personnellement, a coeure encore plus  ::(:

----------


## souviron34

> Srieux ??


oui oui.. Le Larousse 1984 ? 85 ?  et aussi l'Encyclopdia Universalis...

Ils nous ont fil une caisse de ouisky pour Noel, mais ils n'avaient pas le DROIT de payer le labo...

----------


## Vow

Bon j'ai t absent pendant un moment. J'ai pu un peu lire (parfois en diagonale) et je ragis un peu... Ne m'en voulais pas si je reviens sur des sujets assez anciens (une semaine  ::P:  ) 
Je ne vais bien sr pas ragir aux propos de fred777888999 en  page 33 que j'ai trouv insupportable et insultant mme. Le terme gauchiste de base lui va bien... Ainsi que certains propos de the_ugly qui a l'air de vouloir foutre la pagaille, malgr certaines ides en accord...






> Ca s'appelle un logement de fonction. On en trouve dans l'ducation nationale, comme dans de nombreuses entreprises prives.


Dans le priv ? C'est la premire fois que j'en entends parler  ::?: 
Tu peux me renseigner peut-tre ?


Par rapport au dbat tlvis du 2 mai, je ne l'ai pas vu. Mais mes parents m'en ont parl (ils ne sont d'aucun des deux bords, c'est pour cela qu'ils le regardaient : pour savoir pour qui voter) et j'ai vu des rsums  la TV. Sur le dbat, donc je suis assez d'accord avec FloMo et Miles...
Certes, ils se sont tromps par rapport  l'lectricit et tout, mais ce sont des humains aprs tout, tout le monde peut se tromper. 
Mais ce qu'il faut noter, c'est au niveau du comportement. Mme Royal a vivement provoqu Mr Sarkozy qui restait calme, et le pire c'est qu'elle coupait la parole : je ne veux pas d'un reprsentant national qui soit malpoli, pas trs encourageant de voter pour elle aprs avoir vu a.
En plus, comme Sarko l'a not : un Prsident de la Rpublique doit garder son calme, c'est la moindre des choses.
Et mme si a n'a dur que quelques secondes (d'aprs ce que j'ai pu lire...  ::roll::  ) et mme si c'tait sur un sujet qui lui tenait  coeur, elle l'a tout de mme perdu.
De plus, au niveau du financement de ses projets, le mystre est bien l. Je ne dis pas que celui de Sarko est vraiment clair, mais au moins il essaie.
Je ne parle pas des contradictions qu'elle a fait.






> Je m'en fous, ils sont tous pareils l-dessus. Sgolne Royal est d'autant plus dangereuse que c'est un vrai pantin.


J'avoue que c'est "un peu" ce qui me faisait peur si elle passait...





> Donc on va s'endetter quel que soit le candidat. C'est vraiment top comme perspective
> 			
> 		
> 
> C'est un peu embtant que les franais s'en rendent compte  3 jours du vote final ...


C'est clair, mais bon comme bidou et PRomu@ld, je n'avais  l'origine pas vot pour aucun des deux. Et je rappelle que mon choix pour le second tour avait t fait bien avant le jour du vote. J'avais fait mon choix dj mme si je n'en suis pas vraiment satisfait... J'ai vot ce qui est pour moi est le moins pire des deux, et penser  notre avenir, celui de nos descendants galement. Mais a va tre dur, je le sens.
On verra bien d'ici quelques semaines, voir s'il y a des changements.


Par rapport aux assistantes maternelles, je connais bien le problme... Pas de places en crches ou pas pour nous alors que les deux parents travaillent... Du coup obligs d'avoir une nounou... ce qui revient trs cher alors qu'on gagne pas "beaucoup" (toujours mieux que le SMIC et le RMI).
Bon l je rsum vite parce que je dois partir  ::mouarf::

----------


## zooro

> Dans le priv ? C'est la premire fois que j'en entends parler 
> Tu peux me renseigner peut-tre ?


Par exemple, les concierges et gardiens d'immeubles en bnficient gnralement.
Un autre exemple: Il y a quelques annes (je ne crois pas que ce soit encore le cas) certaines banques pouvaient fournir un logement de fonction aux directeurs des grosses agences, et louaient certaines de leurs maisons  leurs salaris ( des tarifs trs faibles).

----------


## souviron34

oui mais c'est comme tu dis vers la fin, plutot effectivement dans les banques, les grosses entreprises (un de mes cousins  eu a chez un trs gros cimentier).

Par contre, pour les concierges, euh... la plupart tant pays une misre, et leur boulot faisant qu'ils dovent tre ventuellement dispo n'importe quand, et en tous cas 7/7,  cest quand mme pas mal qu'on leur fournisse un logement..

----------


## kromartien

> Je ne vais bien sr pas ragir aux propos de fred777888999 en  page 33 que j'ai trouv insupportable et insultant mme. Le terme gauchiste de base lui va bien... Ainsi que certains propos de the_ugly qui a l'air de vouloir foutre la pagaille, malgr certaines ides en accord...


Je n'ai pas trouv que fred777888999 ait dit n'importe quoi. Je pense qu'il dnonait simplement la manipulation du fait scientifique  des fins politiciennes. Aprs, utiliser des termes pjoratifs pour dsigner ceux avec qui on n'est pas d'accord est galement assez loquent, moi je me permettrai de ragir  ce genre de dnigrement des personnes qui ne pensent pas comme vous.



> je ne veux pas d'un reprsentant national qui soit malpoli, pas trs encourageant de voter pour elle aprs avoir vu a.


Votre niveau d'expression ne se distingue pas vraiment par la qualit de l'orthographe et du lexique employ ... Merci d'avoir un peu de retenue et de ne pas laisser vos opinions politiques dpasser le cadre d'un dbat courtois et respectueux de vos interlocuteurs et des personnes dont vous parlez



> Bon l je rsum vite parce que je dois partir


 ::roll::

----------


## zooro

> Je n'ai pas trouv que fred777888999 ait dit n'importe quoi. Je pense qu'il dnonait simplement la manipulation du fait scientifique  des fins politiciennes. Aprs, utiliser des termes pjoratifs pour dsigner ceux avec qui on n'est pas d'accord est galement assez loquent, moi je me permettrai de ragir  ce genre de dnigrement des personnes qui ne pensent pas comme vous.


Je ne trouve pas que tes interventions sur les sujets politiques soient des modles de retenue et de respect envers les personnes dont tu ne partages pas les vues. 
Un petit exemple: http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...5&postcount=11
(Je ne sais pas si je fais partie des "nes" dont tu parles...)
On a un proverbe qui rsume bien a, il me semble: C'est l'hpital qui se moque de la charit.  ::aie::

----------


## PRomu@ld

Juste comme a au passage, la "rforme" de l'universit devrait selon toute vraisemblance tre tudie (autant dire vote) pendant l't (enfin quand les tudiants n'y sont plus), vous trouvez cela normal ?

Ensuite, sur le contenu de cette rforme, on peut discuter, je vous parle de la forme.

----------


## zooro

> Juste comme a au passage, la "rforme" de l'universit devrait selon toute vraisemblance tre tudie (autant dire vote) pendant l't (enfin quand les tudiants n'y sont plus), vous trouvez cela normal ?
> 
> Ensuite, sur le contenu de cette rforme, on peut discuter, je vous parle de la forme.


Ben oui. Depuis quand ce sont les tudiants qui gouvernent ?

Et en plus, pour que cette "rforme" puisse tre vote, il faut que l'assemble l'approuve. Donc, pour rsumer, si cette loi passe, ce sera parce que :
  1. le prsident lu par une majorit de citoyens l'aura voulue;
ET
  2. les dputs lus par une majorit de citoyens l'auront voulue.
Donc, en fin de compte, parce que le peuple l'aura voulue.

Et toi, tu trouves anormal que les tudiants ne soient pas  l'universit quand la loi serait dbattue  l'Assemble et vote ?

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Et toi, tu trouves anormal que les tudiants ne soient pas  l'universit quand la loi serait dbattue  l'Assemble et vote ?


Et bien un peu, cette loi va les concerner directement (enfin c'est ce que je pense), donc je trouverai normal qu'on puisse ne serait-ce que les concerter pour savoir ce qu'il en pense et savoir s'il n'y a pas des points  revoir ou des points qui n'ont pas t abords.




> Ben oui. Depuis quand ce sont les tudiants qui gouvernent ?


Je n'ai pas dis que c'tait les tudiants qui gouvernaient mais, quelque soit le lieu, quelque soit les personnes, lorsque tu votes une loi qui ne va concerner qu'une partie de la population, je trouve normal qu'on puisse introger cette partie de la population sur ce qui va les concerner.

Nanmoins, je peux me tromper.

----------


## kromartien

Qui sont les premiers concerns ? Les tudiants et les professeurs. 

Pensez vous vraiment que le gouvernement actuel se soucie d'agir dans les formes ? Il a quand mme fallu les manifestations anti-CPE pour empcher que la volont rformatrice brutale du gouvernement UMP ne fasse passer les lois sans respecter aucune des formes parlementaires requises pour la validation d'une modification de la lgislation. 

A partir de l, demander " qui gouverne ? " est un peu se faire l'avocat du diable. Lorsque un projet de loi est prvu tre vot pendant la priode o il est vident le moins de personnes se sentiront concern, alors oui, c'est encore un passage en force pour viter toute opposition franche et massive et manifestations publiques.




> Et toi, tu trouves anormal que les tudiants ne soient pas  l'universit quand la loi serait dbattue  l'Assemble et vote ?


a met toujours l'tudiant un peu mal  l'aise de se savoir tudier et travailler pendant qu'un projet de loi vous concernant est en train d'tre valid et publi au journal officiel. 

En gros la signification, c'est : " tudiez et taisez vous, vous n'avez aucun droit de regard sur votre ducation et ce qui fera de vous les diplms de demain, les qualifications et les enseignements que l'on vous donne. Ne posez pas de question, cela vaut mieux pour vous "

Franchement, je trouve a se moquer du monde, ni plus ni moins. Aprs vous pouvez toujours dire que c'est bien le gouvernement qui gouverne, mais je rappelle que l'intrt d'un gouvernement est l'intrt gnral, ni plus ni moins. 
Les tudiants et la jeunesse ne sont pas seulement des bons hommes  qu'il convient de manipuler  loisir, pour en faire des travailleurs disciplins et dociles, je suis dsol, la vie n'est pas une partie de warcraft. 

Les dirigeants semblent l'oublier un peu trop souvent.

[EDIT]et j'ajouterai : il est certain que les tudiants ont autre chose  faire que de manifester, mais c'est pas une raison pour leur faire des crasses pendant qu'ils planchent. 

<mavie>En tout cas je n'ai jamais t heureux sur le coup en apprenant une grve tudiante. Aprs, c'est sr, je m'en suis content, mais lorsque mon IUT tait bloqu et que je voulais finir mon anne pour passer mon diplme, je n'tais pas forcment content des provocations du gouvernement qui avaient caus tout ce grabuge.</mavie>

----------


## bidou

> Et en plus, pour que cette "rforme" puisse tre vote, il faut que l'assemble l'approuve. Donc, pour rsumer, si cette loi passe, ce sera parce que :
>   1. le prsident lu par une majorit de citoyens l'aura voulue;
> ET
>   2. les dputs lus par une majorit de citoyens l'auront voulue.
> Donc, en fin de compte, parce que le peuple l'aura voulue.


elle n'est pas prs de passer alors, pour la cinquime rpublique seul Chirac en 2002 a t lu par la majorit des citoyens et aucune assemble  n'a reprsente la majorit des lecteurs. C'est bien tout le problme de nos institutions d'ailleurs...

----------


## zooro

> La mauvaise foi de votre remarque est vidente zooro.


Sympa. Tes remarques, par contre, ne montrent aucune mauvaise foi, et sont un modle d'ouverture et de partialit.




> Qui sont les premiers concerns ? Les tudiants et les professeurs.


Et les lycens, les collgiens, les coliers, les parents, les chercheurs, le personnel administratif des universits. (J'en oublie peut-tre)
Tous ces gens ont lu (ou plutt vont le faire) des dputs chargs de dcider des lois en leur nom. C'est ce qu'on appelle la dmocratie reprsentative. C'est le systme politique en vigueur en France.




> Pensez vous vraiment que le gouvernement actuel se soucie d'agir dans les formes ? Il a quand mme fallu les manifestations anti-CPE pour empcher que la volont rformatrice brutale du gouvernement UMP ne fasse passer les lois sans respecter aucune des formes parlementaires requises pour la validation d'une modification de la lgislation.


<HS>
Je ne veux pas m'loigner du sujet, mais les premiers concerns par le CPE, justement, estimaient que ce pourrait tre une bonne chose. Mais bon, certains en ont dcid autrement, qui, pour la plupart, ne savaient mme pas de quoi ils parlaient.
C'est cependant un autre dbat, qui a dj fait l'objet d'un certain nombre de posts, je pense.
</HS>
Pour en revenir  ton propos, tu sais, sans doute, que le PS avait dpos quelques 100.000 amendements pour ralentir le dbat autour du projet de loi. J'ai bien dit "ralentir", puisque les amendements auraient du tre examins avant que l'UMP, disposant alors de la majorit absolue  l'Assemble, ne puisse adopter le texte. L'article 49-3 avait t utilis dans le cadre de ce pour quoi il avait t conu: mettre fin  l'obstruction de l'opposition.
(cf. Wikipedia pour un petit cours sur le sujet).

Donc pour la "volont rformatrice brutale" du gouvernement qui fait "passer les lois sans respecter aucune des formes parlementaires requises", tu repasseras... Vaudrait mieux te renseigner un peu avant de t'avancer comme a.




> A partir de l, demander " qui gouverne ? " est un peu se faire l'avocat du diable. Lorsque un projet de loi est prvu tre vot pendant la priode o il est vident le moins de personnes se sentiront concern, alors oui, c'est encore un passage en force pour viter toute opposition franche et massive et manifestations publiques.


Tu veux parler de ceux qui ont dj commenc  bloquer l'universit, et dont parlent les journaux ? Ceux qui ne sont mme pas soutenus par les "syndicats" tudiants ? Ou par les syndicats qui promettent des grves  la rentre ? Alors que le nouveau prsident n'est mme pas encore en poste, et que l'on ne sait mme pas quelle sera la majorit  l'assemble...
Je les trouve vraiment crdibles, ces syndicats, qui reprsentent, en comptant large, un peu moins de 10% des salaris ! Et ce sont eux qui dcident des lois sur le travail, le social, etc. Et tout le monde trouve a normal ! Vraiment bizarre !  ::aie::

----------


## Scorpyosis

Mme si je suis entirement d'accord sur le fait qu'une consultation est ncessaire, le processus dmocratique est d'ailleurs bas la dessus (ide -> dialogue -> vote ...), je ne vois pas en quoi il faudrait tout stopper pendant les vacances scolaires. 

Je veux dire je ne m'arrte pas d'tre citoyen le vendredi soir jusqu'au lundi matin ainsi que pendant les jours fris et vacances scolaires ?! Rien n'empche de faire des manifestations pendant ces priodes. D'ailleurs une manifestation qui se fait le samedi aura toujours plus de crdit auprs de l'opinion publique qu'une autre qui se produirait le lundi. Le samedi, on est pas tent de se dire "ils ont pas envie de bosser...". J'admets qu'il est beaucoup plus dur de s'organiser pendant les vacances, mais ce n'est pas impossible. Dire qu'on se sent moins concern, c'est un choix personnel, je continue de m'informer mme en vacance, c'est a aussi le devoir d'un citoyen il me semble.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Je suis  l'universit, j'y suis enseignant (en CDD) et vu l'tat de l'universit, je ne peux qu'tre pour ces rformes :
- mise en avant des filires porteuses d'emploi, c'est important pour que les tudiants sortent avec un mtier et non un diplme, non ? Ca sert  quoi de former des dizaines d'ethnologues quand il n'y a pas suffisemment de postes pour eux ?
- Autonomie augmente des universits qui le veulent ; c'est trs bien, pour l'instant, tout est gr au niveau du ministre pour la validation des diplmes, ... Ca permettra plus de souplesse, trs bien.

Notre systme est bris, il faut le rparer, et ce ne sont pas des anarchistes qui ont la solution. Ca ne les drange pas de mettre en danger la survie des autres puisque ce qu'ils veulent, c'est l'explosion du systme. Quand on regarde ce qui se passait pendant mai 68, les extrmistes voulaient faire la rvolution, quitte  tuer les capitalistes, leurs amis un mois auparavant, ... Si c'est pour avoir la mme chose, non merci.
Il faut rformer, et cette rforme est mme logique : favoriser les filires porteuses d'emplois, c'est compltement absurde dans la situation actuelle de penser le contraire vu le chmage des jeunes !

----------


## zooro

> Dire qu'on se sent moins concern, c'est un choix personnel, je continue de m'informer mme en vacance, c'est a aussi le devoir d'un citoyen il me semble.


+1




> En gros la signification, c'est : " tudiez et taisez vous, vous n'avez aucun droit de regard sur votre ducation et ce qui fera de vous les diplms de demain, les qualifications et les enseignements que l'on vous donne. Ne posez pas de question, cela vaut mieux pour vous "


Les tudiants sont des citoyens, ils ont autant de droits que les autres citoyens, ni plus, ni moins.
Par ailleurs, les lois sont publies au JO, donc ils ont un droit de regard, comme tout citoyen. Ils peuvent aussi tlphoner ou crire  leur(s) reprsentant(s) lu(s).
Enfin, les textes de loi sont, en gnral, rdigs aprs une consultation de la population impacte, ou de spcialistes du secteur (cf. documentation de l'Assemble et du Snat). Donc, encore une fois, inutile de s'emporter.

----------


## Scorpyosis

> - mise en avant des filires porteuses d'emploi, c'est important pour que les tudiants sortent avec un mtier et non un diplme, non ? Ca sert  quoi de former des dizaines d'ethnologues quand il n'y a pas suffisemment de postes pour eux ?


+1  ::king::  

La France a quand mme un systme trange, quand on voit le nombre de personnes qui s'inscrivent en STAPS chaque anne, c'est vraiment hallucinant. Notre systme me fait penser  quelque chose dans le genre:
"Une belle autoroute ou tout le monde se presse d'aller mais qui malheureusement se termine par un prcipice. Mais au lieu de dire, non au bout y a rien, vous allez vous casser la g.... on laisse faire sous prtexte de la libert de circulation". Personne n'a le courage de dire, non on a pas besoin de 500 000 profs de sport par an, et avec votre diplme cela va tre dur pour vous de trouver un job. On marche sur la tte quand mme...

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Je suis  l'universit, ... jeunes !


Donc aucune consultation alors ? 

A te lire tout cela semble bien utopique, d'ailleur qu'est ce que a va changer ?

J'ai entendu dire qu'on allait donner le pourcentage de russite de chacune des fillires, quels vont en tre les effets perverts ? 




> - Autonomie augmente des universits qui le veulent ; c'est trs bien, pour l'instant, tout est gr au niveau du ministre pour la validation des diplmes, ... Ca permettra plus de souplesse, trs bien.


Si l'autonomie des universits se fait avec le mme financement que la dcentralisation, a mon avis il va falloir emprunter rien que pour pouvoir s'inscrire  l'universit ... Remarque le gouvernement voulait une selection  l'entre des universit au moins il est tout trouv ... . Aprs la mdecine  deux vitesse, la justice  deux vitesse, on va donc avoir l'universit  deux vitesse. 




> Notre systme est bris, il faut le rparer, et ce ne sont pas des anarchistes qui ont la solution.


Content d'tre anarchiste alors  ::D: . Je ne crois pas l'tre, je n'aime pas les mthode de blocage comme a s'est fait, nanmoins je m'interroge sur le fait de vouloir faire passer une loi pendant les vacances (a cache quoi ?). J'aimerai un peu plus de dialogue pour viter qu'on aille droit dans le mur.

Si tu veux mon avis, j'ai l'impression que les universits vont de plus en plus se rapprocher des coles d'ing prive et donc se rapprocher du modle amricain (comme l'a soulign *souviron34*, les lve empruntent pour toute leur scolarit), mais est-ce que les rmunrations des chercheurs seront  la hauteur de ce qui se fait aux tats unis ?

----------


## kromartien

> Pour en revenir  ton propos, tu sais, sans doute, que le PS avait dpos quelques 100.000 amendements pour ralentir le dbat autour du projet de loi. J'ai bien dit "ralentir", puisque les amendements auraient du tre examins avant que l'UMP, disposant alors de la majorit absolue  l'Assemble, ne puisse adopter le texte. L'article 49-3 avait t utilis dans le cadre de ce pour quoi il avait t conu: mettre fin  l'obstruction de l'opposition.
> (cf. Wikipedia pour un petit cours sur le sujet).


Les manifestations ont-elles eu lieu avant ou aprs l'obstruction de l'opposition ? Car j'avais compris d'aprs l'article (je me suis renseign un peu avant de dire a) que le gouvernement avait us du 49-3 simplement en prvision du fait que les formes seraient trop longues  suivre (les formes : examen  l'assemble puis au snat au moins si je ne me trompe pas. Et l'examen d'un projet de loi de cette envergure prend du temps mme si les examens successifs la valident)

En parlant de mauvaise foi, je parle surtout de celle qui consiste  vouloir redonner confiance en l'emploi aux tudiants en leur promettant des priodes d'essai allonges et une flexibilit accrue du march du travail. 

PS : J'ai dit mon premier poste, excusez moi encore.






> +1  
> 
> La France a quand mme un systme trange, quand on voit le nombre de personnes qui s'inscrivent en STAPS chaque anne, c'est vraiment hallucinant. Notre systme me fait penser  quelque chose dans le genre:
> "Une belle autoroute ou tout le monde se presse d'aller mais qui malheureusement se termine par un prcipice. Mais au lieu de dire, non au bout y a rien, vous allez vous casser la g.... on laisse faire sous prtexte de la libert de circulation". Personne n'a le courage de dire, non on a pas besoin de 500 000 profs de sport par an, et avec votre diplme cela va tre dur pour vous de trouver un job. On marche sur la tte quand mme...


Je pense galement qu'on peut faire n'importe quoi au nom d'un pragmatisme douteux, et notamment spolier les droits les plus lmentaires et la dignit humaine, _parce que a cote moins cher et que a va plus vite_. je crois que l'emportement n'est pas de mise galement quant on prtend gouverner un pays.

----------


## Scorpyosis

Moi aussi j'avais un doute, mais il semble bien qu'il n'ai pas utilis le 49-3 dessuite:CPE 49-3

Le texte avait commenc a tre dbattu  l'assemble, mais vu le nombre d'amendements et de problmes lis  la discussion (rappel des rgles, suspensions de sances...), ils ont fini par utiliser le 49-3.

----------


## souviron34

> ...Je ne crois pas l'tre, je n'aime pas les mthode de blocage comme a s'est fait, nanmoins je m'interroge sur le fait de vouloir faire passer une loi pendant les vacances (a cache quoi ?). J'aimerai un peu plus de dialogue pour viter qu'on aille droit dans le mur.
> ..


juste une petite remarque sur cette remarque  :;):   :;):  

je suis d'accord, mais ce n'est ni particulier  Sarko ni mme  un gouvernement de droite.

Regarde les dates des lois sur les rformes de l'enseignement depuis 1974.

Sous TOUS les gouvernements, la plupart des lois "gnantes", en particulier pour l'enseignement, ont t passes pendant l't...

Et en ce qui concerne l'application du 49.3, je pense que lorsque 100 000 amendements sont dposs, ce n'est plus du dialogue. Donc, malheureusement, et comme la loi l'y autorise , un gouvernement, quel qu'il soit, lu par la volont du peuple, faisant face  un tel manque de dialogue, est contraint de recourir  cet article. 

Il n'y aurait pas recours, vu les ractions ngatives, si un dialogue tait possible. Mais qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que 100 000 amendements constituent un dialogue constructif.

----------


## bidou

D'ou ca sort cette histoire de 100000 amendements  ::koi:: 

Il y en avait 370 lors de l'utilisation du 49-3

----------


## kromartien

D'accord pour le 49-3. 

Le gouvernement a la majorit, le texte est dbattu mais l'opposition abuse des formes et fait durer la procdure par excs de zle, le gouvernement prend acte et monte d'un cran pour faire passer une loi qui l'aurait t de toutes les manires. Rien  redire car le gouvernement assume sa responsabilit de gouvernement justement, en empchant l'encombrement du fonctionnement des institutions. 

Autant pour moi  ::oops::  ...
Dsol, la fougue ...  ::oops:: 

[EDIT] D'aprs l'article, c'est tout de mme une lenteur de procdure qui aurait conduit  l'application du 49-3. 
____________

----------


## PRomu@ld

> D'ou ca sort cette histoire de 100000 amendement


Idem, j'ai un doute, c'tait pas pour la privatisation de GDF ?

De plus, tout le monde parle de dmocratie, or le CPE n'avait t prsent  aucune campagne lectorale, personne n'avait donc pu en entendre parler avant et se dcider en fonction de cela. 

Enfin, trs peu de personne tait emball par ce procd, mme le MEDEF avait mis des doutes. 

Alors passer une loi sans le consentement des tudiants, des lycens, des syndicats ouvriers et aussi du patronat, c'est en effet lgal, mais lgitime ...

----------


## kromartien

exact

----------


## PRomu@ld

> egarde les dates des lois sur les rformes de l'enseignement depuis 1974.
> 
> Sous TOUS les gouvernements, la plupart des lois "gnantes", en particulier pour l'enseignement, ont t passes pendant l't...


Je constate donc que Mr Sarkozy n'est donc pas un homme de rupture  ce niveau l alors.

----------


## FloMo

Ca me gave ces histoires avec les tudiants... Ils passent leur temps  se plaindre qu' la fac, la plupart du temps, on les envoie dans des voies de garage.

Il y en a un qui propose de rformer tout a de manire  ce qu'il y ait une rpartition des formations adapte aux ralits du march du travail. Je trouve que c'est plutt pas mal comme ide. Il suffit de s'accorder sur l'ensemble et c'est bon.

Et bien non ! Maintenant, ils se plaignent de ces nouvelles rformes. Rendez-vous compte : plus personne ne pourra glander  la fac ! C'est lamentable.

----------


## zooro

> Je constate donc que Mr Sarkozy n'est donc pas un homme de rupture  ce niveau l alors.


De toutes faons, quoi qu'il dcide ou fasse, il y aura des grves  la rentre et au printemps. La priode exacte varie un peu, comme celle de la chute des feuilles et l'apparition des fleurs dans les arbres, mais c'est inluctable. C'est comme a chaque anne.

----------


## Scorpyosis

> Je pense galement qu'on peut faire n'importe quoi au nom d'un pragmatisme douteux, et notamment spolier les droits les plus lmentaires et la dignit humaine, parce que a cote moins cher et que a va plus vite. L'emportement comme vous dites, n'est pas de mise quant on prtend gouverner un pays.


Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire et je vais prciser ma pense. Les discussions sur une nime rforme de l'enseignement n'ont pas encore commenc, donc je trouve un premptoire de dbattre de savoir de leurs bien fond ou non. L o je suis pragmatique, c'est que j'attends de voire ce qu'on me propose avant de dire oui ou non. Aujourd'hui on s'enflamme sur une ide de projet donc sur absolument rien de concret.

A mon sens ce qu'il faut rformer, c'est ce principe qui fait que ds lors qu'on a son baccalaurat on peut faire s'inscrire dans n'importe quel filire  l'universit. Je suis entirement d'accord sur le fait que d'avoir le choix de ce qu'on veut faire soit essentiel, maintenant je ne comprends pas que quelqu'un qui se prennent 2/20 en math au bac dans une filire Littraire puisse s'inscrire en facult de mathmatiques. Je ne suis pas convaincu que ce soit  l'avantage des tudiants que de les laisser s'inscrire  tout va dans des filires peu propice  l'emploi. A mon avis je prfre qu'on me dise aujourd'hui que cela va tre difficile d'avoir un emploi avec ce diplme plutt que de le dcouvrir le jour o je cherche un emploi... j'aurai un peu l'impression d'avoir perdu quelques annes quand mme. L ou je dit que notre systme marche sur la tte, c'est que des jeunes diplms sont obligs de changer de voie aussitt leur diplme acquis... Aprs c'est un avis personnel qui n'engage que moi.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Ca me gave ces histoires avec les tudiants... Ils passent leur temps  se plaindre qu' la fac, la plupart du temps, on les envoie dans des voies de garage.
> 
> Et bien non ! Maintenant, ils se plaignent de ces nouvelles rformes. Rendez-vous compte : plus personne ne pourra glander  la fac ! C'est lamentable.


Tu as un avis bien pjoratif sur les tudiants, qui frise mme le mpris, je suis tudiant (et je prend relativement mal tes propos), je l'ai choisi, j'ai choisi ma formation en sachant exactement ce qui pouvait m'attendre aprs, tout ceci tait connu  l'avance, je ne vois pas ce qui va changer rellement de ce point de vu. 

Tu ne vois qu'une partie des choses qui devraient arriver, la "rforme" va sans doute toucher beaucoup de choses, et j'aimerai que l'on voit (au moins prvoit) les effets au long terme en prenant toutes les donnes de l'quation.

----------


## kromartien

> Je ne suis pas convaincu que ce soit  l'avantage des tudiants que de les laisser s'inscrire  tout va dans des filires peu propice  l'emploi.


Mais c'est aussi un problme. 

Le pragmatisme conomique qui prtend gouverner les actions de l'tre humain, c'est agrer le libralisme le plus exacerb et la lutte sociale entre les groupes et les individus, ce qui n'est pas de nature  garantir une quelconque paix sociale  mon avis. 

Il est toujours facile de dnigrer tel ou tel emploi en disant que " a ne rapporte rien " , et c'est prcisment la vision que j'ai de l'argument du pragmatisme dans la rpartition des tudiants par filire. 

Croyez vous qu'un mathmaticien ait une valeur pratique immdiate ? C'est bien de la rfutation de l'utilit de toute recherches et connaissances thoriques dont je me mfie. 

Aprs, je suis d'accord qu'il est possible de douter de la multiplication des tudiants en thse d'ethnologie, mais s'ils ont du travail, c'est un travail qui bien qu'il n'ait pas un rendement conomique immdiat est utile dans le mesure o l'introspection scientifique devrait  mon avis tre un fondamental dans une socit civilise.

----------


## zooro

> Idem, j'ai un doute, c'tait pas pour la privatisation de GDF ?


Si, mea culpa. (pour la petite histoire, d'aprs le site du PS de Metz, ce n'taient pas 100.000 mais 137.537 amendements qui furent dposs).
Cel dit, s'il ne restait "que" 370 amendements lorsqu'on en a parl pendant l'pisode CPE, leur nombre tait forcment suprieur initialement.
A propos du 49-3, un billet que j'ai trouv trs intressant  lire: http://maitre.eolas.free.fr/journal/...un-peu-du-49-3




> De plus, tout le monde parle de dmocratie, or le CPE n'avait t prsent  aucune campagne lectorale, personne n'avait donc pu en entendre parler avant et se dcider en fonction de cela.


Si un gouvernement ne devait travailler que sur des lois ou des points proposes lors de la campagne lectorale, il ne pourrait pas faire grand chose. Et il faudrait esprer qu'il n'y ait aucun imprvu, sinon on ne serait pas dans la m*** !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Si l'autonomie des universits se fait avec le mme financement que la dcentralisation, a mon avis il va falloir emprunter rien que pour pouvoir s'inscrire  l'universit ... Remarque le gouvernement voulait une selection  l'entre des universit au moins il est tout trouv ... . Aprs la mdecine  deux vitesse, la justice  deux vitesse, on va donc avoir l'universit  deux vitesse.


Tu ne sais pas comment le systme fonctionne, on dirait...
Tous les 4 ans, une universit doit passer un contrat avec l'tat (c'est  peu prs rparti sur un cycle de 4 ans) pour renouveler ses diplmes. C'est pour a que la rforme LMD s'est faite en 4 ans, que certaines universits avaient des Masters et les autres des DESS et des DEAs. Dans ce contrat, il y a dj tout ce qui est financement, donc cette partie ne changera pas. Ensuite, le salaire des enseignants est gr par l'tat, par les labos, les labos tant rattachs  des coles doctorales elles-mme attaches aux universits. Donc l'autonomie des universits est dj l en partie, le financement ne changera pas d'un poil.
Le gouvernement ne pourra pas mettre de slection car elle est dj faite. Le diplme ncessaire pour entrer  la fac, cest le bac. C'est pour a que Lang et Jospin ont fait une norme boulette. Bon, passons. L, le but est de limiter les places dans les filires peu porteuses afin d'encourager les tudiants  aller l o il y a du travail. En tant que moniteurs, on nous encourage  motiver les lycens pour qu'ils aillent en science, parce que c'est l o il manque normment d'tudiants, alors qu'il y a des dbouchs




> Si tu veux mon avis, j'ai l'impression que les universits vont de plus en plus se rapprocher des coles d'ing prive et donc se rapprocher du modle amricain (comme l'a soulign *souviron34*, les lve empruntent pour toute leur scolarit), mais est-ce que les rmunrations des chercheurs seront  la hauteur de ce qui se fait aux tats unis ?


Faux. Ca ne sera jamais le cas car les coles d'ingnieurs ont un statut diffrent qui ne sera jamais celui de l'universit.
Et tant que les chercheurs seront fonctionnariss, le salaire n'voluera pas, et s'il n'y a pas de motivation, a n'attirera pas du monde.

Et franchement, il y a peu d'coles d'ing privs qui soient valables.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Tu ne sais pas comment le systme fonctionne, on dirait...


Je n'ai jamais s grand chose de toute faon  ::(:  . Explique moi alors quelle va tre l'autonomie des universit puisque visiblement rien ne changera ?




> Si un gouvernement ne devait travailler que sur des lois ou des points proposes lors de la campagne lectorale, il ne pourrait pas faire grand chose. Et il faudrait esprer qu'il n'y ait aucun imprvu, sinon on ne serait pas dans la m*** !!!


Et bien pourtant, avec tout ce qu'on a pu nous promettre pendant cette campagne (quelque soit le candidat), il y en a au moins pour cinq ans  ::D:  ::aie::  




> Faux. Ca ne sera jamais le cas car les coles d'ingnieurs ont un statut diffrent qui ne sera jamais celui de l'universit.


J'ai un amis qui est lu au CEVU de mon universit et il nous rpte de plus en plus que la volont est d'ammener les universit vers les coles d'ing. Mais bon, c'est un anarchiste alors il nous ment ...

----------


## Scorpyosis

> Aprs, je suis d'accord qu'il est possible de douter de la multiplication des tudiants en thse d'ethnologie, mais s'ils ont du travail, c'est un travail qui bien qu'il n'ait pas un rendement conomique immdiat est utile dans le mesure o l'introspection scientifique devrait  mon avis tre un fondamental dans une socit civilise.


C'est exactement ce que je voulais dire. 

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut interdire des filires, je dit qu'il faut rflchir  en limiter le nombre de diplms, justement pour garantir l'emploi  ces personnes. Notre systme ne devrait pas diplmer des personnes et que celle-ci se retrouvent au chmage et soient contraintes de se rorienter. C'est  mon avis une preuve d'un dysfonctionnement.

Et videment, je suis absolument contre le fait de dire qu'il ne faut pas d'historiens ou d'ethnologues car aujourd'hui on aurait plus besoin de plombiers par exemple. Non cela bien sr je m'y opposerait de toutes mes forces. Mes propose n'tait pas orient "personnes produisant de la valeur ajoute ou non", mais plutt "personne diplm qui pourront exercer un mtier avec ce diplme".

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Je n'ai jamais s grand chose de toute faon  . Explique moi alors quelle va tre l'autonomie des universit puisque visiblement rien ne changera ?


C'est encore  voir, mais si elles peuvent faire plus de contrats avec les entreprises, a serait bien pour leurs finances. C'est dj le cas, mais crer une telle structure est trs contraignant malgr le fait que a puisse rapporter gros.



> J'ai un amis qui est lu au CEVU de mon universit et il nous rpte de plus en plus que la volont est d'ammener les universit vers les coles d'ing. Mais bon, c'est un anarchiste alors il nous ment ...


Certains disent que les universits vont se rapprocher des coles d'ingnieurs, et les autres disent que ce sont les coles d'ingnieurs qui vont tre supprimes.
D'aprs les interviews faites des candidats (_Flux_ sorti pendant la campagne), les communistes et autres extrme gauches veulent supprimer les coles d'ing - donc je comprend qu'un anarchiste fasse croire que les universits vont tre remplaces par la fac, ils ont l'habitude de la diabolisation, comme tous les extrmes -, et les candidats Royal, Bayrou et Sarkozy voulaient conserver ce statu quo, et laisser  chacun ses spcificits.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Je ne dis pas qu'il faut interdire des filires, je dit qu'il faut rflchir  en limiter le nombre de diplms, justement pour garantir l'emploi  ces personnes. Notre systme ne devrait pas diplmer des personnes et que celle-ci se retrouvent au chmage et soient contraintes de se rorienter. C'est  mon avis une preuve d'un dysfonctionnement.


+1

----------


## kromartien

Mais dans une socit de libralisme, qu'est ce qui justifie un emploi ? 

Pour moi, la justification d'un emploi dans une socit capitaliste  outrance est celle du rendement immdiat. Et c'est bien ce qui me fait peur. Un professeur ne produit pas de richesse immdiate, mais qui pourra dire qu'elle est inexistante ? 

Pour moi, le capitalisme, c'est le matrialisme, la ngation des autres formes de richesses constitues par la connaissance, l'art, la vie en bonne entente, au profit (hh) de la domination des capitaux et des moyens.

Pour moi, le capitalisme, donc le matrialisme pur et dur, ce que j'en pense c'est  ::vomi::  

Qui pourra nier que le capitalisme est quivalent  l'exploitation des individus au nom du sacro-saint rendement conomique ? 

Et qui en ptit au final ? Ce sont toujours les nouvelles gnrations. On commence par taper sur les tudiants en leur martelant le crne avec des histoires de rendement, mais a n'a aucun sens  :8O:  

La socit actuelle a plus besoin de ralisme que de chiffons rouges. 

Ainsi, le gouvernement devrait prvoir des justifications solides des mesures concrtes qu'ils souhaitent appliquer, sans quoi j'y verrai toujours le sacrifice du bien commun et la liquidation des services publics et de l'tat.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Ouh l, tu racontes quoi, l ?

Un enseignant sera toujours ncessaire, quoiqu'il arrive, et un chercheur sera toujours ncessaire, sans quoi plus de richesses  moyen terme. C'est l aussi que l'tat intervient pour financer cette recherche. En France, on la dlaisse, mais en s'inspirant de nos voisins, on l'augmentera enfin.

Ensuite, pourquoi faire croire aux tudiant qu'ils peuvent tudier ce qu'ils veulent et ensuite trouver un bolot associ alors que c'est pas vrai ? La seule chose que cela produit, ce sont des jeunes aigris qui se sentent abandonns. On ne parle pas de rendement, on parle de sentiment personnel.

----------


## kromartien

> Un enseignant sera toujours ncessaire, quoiqu'il arrive, et un chercheur sera toujours ncessaire, sans quoi plus de richesses  moyen terme. C'est l aussi que l'tat intervient pour financer cette recherche. En France, on la dlaisse, mais en s'inspirant de nos voisins, on l'augmentera enfin.


C'est exactement ce que je viens de dire, l'appt de la richesse substantielle  court terme est un leurre grossier et des "rformateurs" voudraient tailler dans le vif en choisissant des justifications conomiques  leurs actions concernant des sujets qu'ils ne matrisent pas, je parle videmment du futur gouvernement actuel.



> Ensuite, pourquoi faire croire aux tudiant qu'ils peuvent tudier ce qu'ils veulent et ensuite trouver un bolot associ alors que c'est pas vrai ? La seule chose que cela produit, ce sont des jeunes aigris qui se sentent abandonns. On ne parle pas de rendement, on parle de sentiment personnel.


Pour les jeunes aigris, je pense que la seule chose susceptible de les aigrir effectivement c'est de continuer dans la voie de la svrit des choix  justification conomique immdiate.

Et vraiment, je ne pense pas que qui que ce soit soit apte  dterminer de quelle manire influer sur le destin d'un individus le rendrait heureux. 

Vouloir orienter les actions des tres humains pour les rendre "heureux"  :8O:  
 ::koi::  Il faut croire que le discernement, le libre arbitre et  la conscience n'y parviennent pas pour chaque individu alors.

Je ne sais plus qui parlait de fourmis, mais moi je n'en suis pas une. Reconnatre la libert de choix aux individus, c'est dj un pas en avant il me semble sur l'avancement d'une concertation. 

Nier le libre-arbitre, c'est entriner le conflit et les frustrations.
__
"l'enfer est pav de bonnes intentions"

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Je ne nie pas le libre-arbitre, mais demander  un cul-de-jatte de faire du funambulisme, c'est prendre des risques inconsidrs, non ? Le cul-de-jatte doit se rendre compte de ses limites et faire quelque chose qu'il est capable de faire. Pour les tudiants, c'est la mme chose. On leur fait croire qu'ils peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent, et se perdent dans ces choix, et on voit ce que a donne.

----------


## kromartien

Et qui va dfinir de qui est cul-de-jatte et qui ne l'est pas ? N'est ce pas cloisonner la socit en gnral de prvoir des cases pour chaque individu en fonction de ses rsultats ? N'est ce pas une manire de liquider la notion de service public par la ngation du libre accs et de l'galit des chances ?

Votre exemple est caricatural, mais qu'est ce qui distingue un cul-de-jatte d'un funambule dans la ralit ? Comment va s'effectuer la diffrence ? Encore une fois, c'est placer les gens sur une ligne de dpart, et les faire courir avec cette seule ide en tte : gagner. Voil galement pourquoi je dis que ce genre de mesures est dltre. L'cole obligatoire jusqu' 16 ans va galement tre brocarde, est ce cela qui nous attend avec les rformes de l'ducation nationale par Nicolas Sarkozy ?

Au final, c'est toujours plus de repli sur soi et de comptition entre les individus au nom de je ne sais quel credo libraliste mystique.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

C'est libaraliste ou anti-libraliste ? Ca me parat plutt anti-librale, non ? C'est bien toi qui le disait avant aussi ?

----------


## kromartien

Parce que je crois que trop vouloir chercher la rentabilit c'est avoir une conception fausse pour ce qui concerne l'enseignement et l'ducation  mon avis. Je vois mal comment on peut penser amener les lves  acqurir certaines notions tel le civisme et le respect d'autrui en prsentant le travail scolaire comme une lutte froce et sans merci.

Mais j'ai srement un vieux discours de gauchiste qui fait rien qu' tapoter son clavier.

----------


## zooro

> Parce que je crois que trop vouloir chercher la rentabilit c'est avoir une conception fausse pour ce qui concerne l'enseignement et l'ducation  mon avis. Je vois mal comment on peut penser amener les lves  acqurir certaines notions tel le civisme et le respect d'autrui en prsentant le travail scolaire comme une lutte froce et sans merci.
> 
> Mais j'ai srement un vieux discours de gauchiste qui fait rien qu' tapoter son clavier.


Je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles, et je ne comprends pas le rapport entre ce que tu dis et le fait que certaines filires forment plus de diplms qu'il n'y a de postes dans les secteurs correspondants (exemples des profs de sports, de la psycho, etc.).
Je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait "chercher la rentabilit" que de prvenir les futurs tudiants qu'ils n'auront sans doute pas de boulot quand leurs tudes seront termines, s'ils choisissent cette filire, voire de limiter le nombre d'inscriptions en fonction des besoins sur le march du travail.
D'aprs moi, ce serait plutt une bonne chose pour rduire le chmage. Mais bon, il parat que la faon la plus efficace de faire, c'est de rduire le nombre d'heures travailles, et de "partager le travail" (sic).  ::roll::

----------


## kromartien

moi je parlais d'une rforme de l'enseignement qui serait assujettie au profit et aux besoins des entreprises.

(tout  fait hypothtique et loin d'tre exact dans la ralit, je voulais juste dire ce que je pensai tre une hypothtique mauvaise rforme de l'enseignement. )

Pour les professeurs de sport, et les autres filires sans dbouchs immdiats, je me pose des questions. Par exemple, les tudiants en staps ont-ils une fibre particulire qui leur permettrait d'exercer un emploi qui tirerait parti de leurs aspirations et de leur motivation initiale ? 

Le problme d'une rforme de l'enseignement pose la question de dfinir l'utilit d'une occupation, d'un mtier, d'une formation. Il est certain que certaines voies sont bouches, mais il existe bien un dj un systme semblable  ce que vous avancez pour les pharmaciens, les mdecins, les buralistes, et que sais-je encore, qui correspond  une rgulation du nombre d'admis annuel.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Le problme d'une rforme de l'enseignement pose la question de dfinir l'utilit d'une occupation, d'un mtier, d'une formation. Il est certain que certaines voies sont bouches, mais il existe bien un dj un systme semblable  ce que vous avancez pour les pharmaciens, les mdecins, les buralistes, et que sais-je encore, qui correspond  une rgulation du nombre d'admis annuel.


Les buralistes ?? Il y a un numerus clausus dans les filires sant, c'est tout. Et ce n'est pas une restriction  l'entre, c'est une restriction _pendant_ et mme pour tre prcis, au dbut. Vaut mieux a effectivement qu' la fin, mais a pose l'autre problme du cursus mdecine : ambiance concours. Et c'est bien pire que la prpa et c'est que du par-coeur, pas de rflexion, c'est une horreur.

----------


## bidou

> Je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles, et je ne comprends pas le rapport entre ce que tu dis et le fait que certaines filires forment plus de diplms qu'il n'y a de postes dans les secteurs correspondants (exemples des profs de sports, de la psycho, etc.).
> Je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait "chercher la rentabilit" que de prvenir les futurs tudiants qu'ils n'auront sans doute pas de boulot quand leurs tudes seront termines, s'ils choisissent cette filire, voire de limiter le nombre d'inscriptions en fonction des besoins sur le march du travail.
> D'aprs moi, ce serait plutt une bonne chose pour rduire le chmage. Mais bon, il parat que la faon la plus efficace de faire, c'est de rduire le nombre d'heures travailles, et de "partager le travail" (sic).


Ca ne marche pas non plus ton truc, qui va savoir quels seront les besoins du march du travail dans deux, trois ou cinq ans. On a bien vu avec les chimistes et les infirmires que c'est foireux.

----------


## souviron34

> D'ou ca sort cette histoire de 100000 amendements 
> 
> Il y en avait 370 lors de l'utilisation du 49-3



OK je m'tais emml les pinceaux  ::oops::   avec l'autre projet.. Mais c'est quand mme plus de 900 POUR LE SENAT :




> Au terme de prs de 29 heures d'auditions et de dlibrations des commissions, le Snat a consacr 9 jours  l'examen du projet de loi, soit prs de 90 heures de sance publique. Sur les 900 amendements dposs, 132 ont t adopts, dont 91 manaient des commissions saisies au fond et pour avis, 22 des groupes de l'opposition, 18 des groupes de la majorit et 1 du Gouvernement. A l'issue de son examen par le Snat, le projet de loi comptait 56 articles, soit le double du texte dpos sur le Bureau de l'Assemble nationale.


du texte officiel du JO :

http://cubitus.senat.fr/dossierleg/t...pjl05-203.html






> De toutes faons, quoi qu'il dcide ou fasse, il y aura des grves  la rentre et au printemps. La priode exacte varie un peu, comme celle de la chute des feuilles et l'apparition des fleurs dans les arbres, mais c'est inluctable. C'est comme a chaque anne.


+10 

 :;):   ::cry::  

depuis 1992 j'ai pratiquement pris l'avion tous les ans en Octobre, et il y a TOUJOURS eu une grve   Roissy.. (o en plus, comme ils bloquent les accs de l'aroport, on te laisse  2 kms sur l'autoroute sous la flotte. Et encore j'ai pas 4 gamins et 10 valises...)..






> ..
> A propos du 49-3, un billet que j'ai trouv trs intressant  lire: http://maitre.eolas.free.fr/journal/...un-peu-du-49-3
> ...


merci pour le lien trs intressant, en particulier cette citation historique, vrifiable, et chiffre :




> Cet article 49 al.3 a t utilis  ce jour 82 fois depuis 1958 (sur une centaine de lois adoptes par an environ). La gauche y a eu recours 50 fois contre 30 fois pour la droite, pour une priode au pouvoir infrieure de moiti  celle de la droite (179 mois pour la gauche, 400 mois pour la droite). Le recordman absolu est Michel Rocard (12 mai 1988 - 15 mai 1991) qui y a eu recours 28 fois en 37 mois, loin devant ses deux challengers, Chirac II[2] (mars 1986- mai 1988) et Edith Cresson (15 mai 1991 - 2 avril 1992) avec 8 recours chacun.







> Le problme d'une rforme de l'enseignement pose la question de dfinir l'utilit d'une occupation, d'un mtier, d'une formation. Il est certain que certaines voies sont bouches, mais il existe bien un dj un systme semblable  ce que vous avancez pour les pharmaciens, les mdecins, les buralistes, et que sais-je encore, qui correspond  une rgulation du nombre d'admis annuel.


Donc on ne fait rien, on continue comme on est ??

----------


## bidou

> OK je m'tais emml les pinceaux  avec l'autre projet.. Mais c'est quand mme plus de 900 POUR LE SENAT :


Je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il y a de choquant a passer 10 jours  discuter autour d'une loi comme le CPE  ::koi:: 





> merci pour le lien trs intressant, en particulier cette citation historique, vrifiable, et chiffre :


tout comme est vrifiable un autre chiffre, le gouvernement Jospin n'a jamais utiis le 49-3 en cinq ans. Ce n'est donc pas une fatalit.

----------


## souviron34

> tout comme est vrifiable un autre chiffre, le gouvernement Jospin n'a jamais utiis le 49-3 en cinq ans. Ce n'est donc pas une fatalit.


Et ?? C'est galement vrai pour Chirac II et Brgovoy..

c'est pas une fatalit, mais tout le monde l'utilise...

----------


## bidou

> Et ?? C'est galement vrai pour Chirac II et Brgovoy..
> 
> c'est pas une fatalit, mais tout le monde l'utilise...


La preuve que non  ::mouarf::  
Comme tout le monde ne l'utilisent pas, c'est bien qu'il y a des questions a se poser sur son utilisation, et de fait sur le fonctionnement des institutions.

----------


## souviron34

chipote-pas...

Ce que je voulais dire quand je dis "tout le monde l'utilise" c'et que a n'est pas une arme de droite, mais une arme.. tout simplement..

Et que, quand on est dans la mouise, de droite ou de gauche, on l'utilise..

----------


## bidou

En l'tat, ce n'est pas une histoire de droite ou de gauche qui me chagrine, mais le fait que cela montre quand mme une drive importante dans une constitution comme la notre.
Au nom de la stabilit gouvernementale, on a opt pour une reprsentation partielle aux assembles. Ou dit autrement, le scrutin majoritaire  deux tours permet un gouvernement non par la majorit mais par la moins petite minorit ce qui est loin d'tre quivalent. Dans le principe de la sparation des pouvoirs qui est sens garantir la souverainet du peuple, le 49-3 n'a de sens que si le gouvernement met effectivement en jeu son maintien contre l'adoption d'un texte sans lecture. Avec notre type de scrutin, ce n'est jamais rellement le cas sauf cas rare (comme pour le gouvernement Jospin) ou il n'y a pas de majorit pour un parti  l'assemble. Ds lors, un gouvernement issu d'un parti majoritaire pourtant non reprsentatif de la majorit des citoyens peut faire passer n'importe quelle loi sans aucun contrle.
A mon sens, le premier effet de ce dfaut de reprsentativit engendre les autres travers de notre socit (obstruction parlementaire, grves et manifestations, etc) puisque la population (enfin une partie) rcupre ainsi une part de la souverainet que le fonctionnement institutionnel lui a retir.

----------


## souviron34

Je dirais que ce n'est pas une drive, puisque cela a t voulu ds le dpart.
(et comme dit dans le lien de zooro, pour que le gouvernement puisse appliqer la politique qu'il a choisie).

Ensuite, je peux tre d'accord pour 1) la proportionnelle, et 2) un rgime  1 tour, mais sur le fond a ne changerait pas grand'chose :
que ce soit 1) ou 2), il est peu probable qu'une entit politique obtienne +50%, ce qui serait la majorit absolue. Ce sera donc une majorit relative dans quasi tous les cas de figure. Ce qui ventuellement justifie de toutes faons un article tel que le 49.3.

Et je pense que tu es toi-mme dans la contradiction quand tu dis :




> Ds lors, un gouvernement issu d'un parti majoritaire pourtant non reprsentatif de la majorit des citoyens peut faire passer n'importe quelle loi sans aucun contrle.


Si le parti est majoritaire il est reprsentatif de la majorit des citoyens (sauf exception o le taux de participation est faible).

----------


## bidou

> Je dirais que ce n'est pas une drive, puisque cela a t voulu ds le dpart.
> (et comme dit dans le lien de zooro, pour que le gouvernement puisse appliqer la politique qu'il a choisie).


Ce n'est pas parce que ca a t voulue depuis le dpart que c'est une bonne chose.




> Ensuite, je peux tre d'accord pour 1) la proportionnelle, et 2) un rgime  1 tour, mais sur le fond a ne chagerait pas grand'chose :
> que ce soit 1) ou 2), il est peu probable qu'une entit politique obtienne +50%, ce qui serait la majorit absolue. Ce sera donc une majorit relative dans quasi tous les cas de figure. Ce qui ventuellement justifie de toutes faons un article tel que le 49.3.


Le 49-3 lorsque ton parti n'a pas la majorit seul demande que tu runisse une coalition, donc que ton texte fasse dj l'objet d'un certain consensus, sinon le gouvernement tombe. Ds lors ce n'est plus du tout la mme chose.





> Si le parti est majoritaire il est reprsentatif de la majorit des citoyens (sauf exception o le taux de participation est faible).


non, pour tre reprsentatif de la majorit des citoyens, il faut avoir un peu plus de 50 % des inscrits (puisque les non inscrits s'en tamponne visiblement) pas 50 % des votants. Dans la cinquime rpublique, seul Chirac en 2002 a eu une telle reprsentativit et l'assemble qui a suivie tait loin de les avoir. Pour te donner un exemple, il faudrait en 2007 runir 22 254 012 voix.

----------


## souviron34

> non, pour tre reprsentatif de la majorit des citoyens, il faut avoir un peu plus de 50 % des inscrits (puisque les non inscrits s'en tamponne visiblement) pas 50 % des votants. Dans la cinquime rpublique, seul Chirac en 2002 a eu une telle reprsentativit et l'assemble qui a suivie tait loin de les avoir. Pour te donner un exemple, il faudrait en 2007 runir 22 254 012 voix.


ce qui marcherait si les votes blancs et abstentions taient comptabiliss, mais comme ils ne le sont pas, la majorit est donc celle des votants..

----------


## bidou

> ce qui marcherait si les votes blancs et abstentions taient comptabiliss, mais comme ils ne le sont pas, la majorit est donc celle des votants..


Je n'ai pas bien compris la, pour tre reprsentatif de la population, il faut forcment avoir la majorit des inscrits, sinon en poussant jusqu' l'absurbe, je peux tre reprsentatif de la majorit de la population avec deux voix pour peu qu'il n'y ait que trois lecteurs. Que le prsident soit lu  la majorit des votants je veux bien puisque c'est difficile de faire autrement, mais le scrutin majoritaire  deux tours pour les legislatives c'est un vrai problme de dmocratie.

----------


## souviron34

> Je n'ai pas bien compris la, pour tre reprsentatif de la population, il faut forcment avoir la majorit des inscrits, sinon en poussant jusqu' l'absurbe, je peux tre reprsentatif de la majorit de la population avec deux voix pour peu qu'il n'y ait que trois lecteurs. Que le prsident soit lu  la majorit des votants je veux bien puisque c'est difficile de faire autrement, mais le scrutin majoritaire  deux tours pour les legislatives c'est un vrai problme de dmocratie.


mais si tu veux changer de consitution, libre  toi. Mais depuis maintenant presque 60 ans on a celle-l.

Et elle fonctionne comme a. 

Et que je sache, quand Miterrand a t lu en 1981 et l'Assemble Nationale dans la foule tait majoritairement rose, ou quand Jospin (ou plutt la gauche et le PS) est pass en 1997, est-ce que c'tait aussi un problme de dmocratie ?

Qu'on m'entende bien, je l'ai dj dit et je le redis, j'ai vot Bayrou au 1er et Sgo au 2nd.

*Mais j'ai beaucoup de mal avec la partialit, et le fait que ce qui convient  un ct quand il gagne ne lui convient plus quand il perd...*

Note 1 : maintenant, je suis d'accord pour dire que le fait dans une lction prsidentielle d'avoir un scrutin  2 tours est stupide. Je pense que si la population vote avec une certaine rpartition sur des personnalits, eh bien voil, c'est comme a.. Pas besoin de tractations, tordages de bras, trahisons, et problmes de conscience pour savoir pour qui voter au second tour alors que l'on a pas vot pour eux au premier..

Note 2 : en ce qui concerne les lgislatives, je suis galement pour un scrutin  1 seul tour, mais je ne vois pas ce que vient faire l-dedans la reprsentativit ou non...  Moi je veux bien que l'issue serait ventuellement de faire un gouvernement comprenant des gens de TOUS les partis reprsents  l'Assemble Nationale, en % de leurs rsultats/siges.. Mais d'une part c'est une pure utopie (quel socialiste accepterais d'avoir un minsitre FN dans son gouvernement ? quel ump accepterais d'avoir un ministre LCR ?), et tout autre choix (alliance, etc..) ne changerais rien par rapport  la situation actuelle...

----------


## bidou

> mais si tu veux changer de consitution, libre  toi. Mais depuis maintenant presque 60 ans on a celle-l.
> 
> Et elle fonctionne comme a.


Elle tait aussi mauvaise il y a 50 ans qu'aujourd'hui (elle est de 58)




> Et que je sache, quand Miterrand a t lu en 1981 et l'Assemble Nationale dans la foule tait majoritairement rose, ou quand Jospin (ou plutt la gauche et le PS) est pass en 1997, est-ce que c'tait aussi un problme de dmocratie ?


C'tait toujours un problme de reprsentativit oui, le cot importe peu. Maintenant il faut reconnaitre qu'elle est un peu moins dangereuse en cas de cohabitation ou quand les deux chambres sont de cot opposs mais elle reste mauvaise




> Qu'on m'entende bien, je l'ai dj dit et je le redis, j'ai vot Bayrou au 1er et Sgo au 2nd.


En mme temps tu pouvais voter Zidane et Cabrel, quelle rapport avec la constitution  ::aie::  




> *Mais j'ai beaucoup de mal avec la partialit, et le fait que ce qui convient  un ct quand il gagne ne lui convient plus quand il perd...*


qui a dis que ca me convenait  aucun moment,  part toi  ::koi:: 




> Note 1 : maintenant, je suis d'accord pour dire que le fait dans une lction prsidentielle d'avoir un scrutin  2 tours est stupide. Je pense que si la population vote avec une certaine rpartition sur des personnalits, eh bien voil, c'est comme a.. Pas besoin de tractations, tordages de bras, trahisons, et problmes de conscience pour savoir pour qui voter au second tour alors que l'on a pas vot pour eux au premier..


Cela serait pire, au moins dans le systme actuel on est sur que celui qui l'emporte est 'supportable' par la majeure partie des votants et ca permet au premier tour d'avoir plus de sensibilit reprsentes. Dans la constitution, c'est surement le scrutin prsidentiel qui pose le moins de problme




> Note 2 : en ce qui concerne les lgislatives, je suis galement pour un scrutin  1 seul tour, mais je ne vois pas ce que vient faire l-dedans la reprsentativit ou non...  Moi je veux bien que l'issue serait ventuellement de faire un gouvernement comprenant des gens de TOUS les partis reprsents  l'Assemble Nationale, en % de leurs rsultats/siges.. Mais d'une part c'est une pure utopie (quel socialiste accepterais d'avoir un minsitre FN dans son gouvernement ? quel ump accepterais d'avoir un ministre LCR ?), et tout autre choix (alliance, etc..) ne changerais rien par rapport  la situation actuelle...


Tu as visiblement quelque problme  comprendre ce qu'est le fonctionnement constitutionnel...
Une assemble lue  la proportionnelle est forcment reprsentative ds lors qu'au moins 50 % des inscrits se sont exprims (hors blancs et nuls), ca c'est facile  comprendre. Ds lors, dans une sparation souple des pouvoirs, si tu veux passer en force  l'assemble il faut forcment que la loi soit approuve par une majorit des dputs sous peine que le gouvernement tombe. Comme cette majorit est reprsentative, ta loi fait forcment un plus large consensus que dans le cas actuel. La plupart des pays  reprsentation proportionnelle ne connaissent pas de mouvement 'de rues' pour faire tomber les loies votes.

Par ailleurs, constitutionnellement parlant, il n'y a pas besoin que le gouvernement soit similaire  l'assemble. Dans les rgimes de sparation stricte des pouvoirs, l'excutif n'est pas responsable devant le lgislatif et lyce de versaille, c'est le cas des tats unis par exemple.
Dans des rgimes de sparation souple, le gouvernement ne tombe que s'il cherche le passage sans lecture.

Mais bon, j'ai l'impression que le droit constitutionnel n'est pas ta tasse de th  ::mouarf::

----------


## zooro

> La plupart des pays  reprsentation proportionnelle ne connaissent pas de mouvement 'de rues' pour faire tomber les loies votes.


D'un autre ct, j'ai aussi l'impression que quand la gauche est au pouvoir, il y a nettement moins de "mouvements 'de rues'". Cherchez l'erreur...

Cela dit, les "mouvements 'de rues'" ne sont que l'expression de l'opinion d'une minorit (mme 1 million sur 60, c'est une petite minorit, puisque dans la plupart des manifs, il y a des enfants), et je ne vois pas en quel honneur cette minorit aurait le droit de dcider au nom de la majorit du retrait ou non d'une loi. Si a ne leur plat pas, ils n'ont qu' convaincre plus de citoyens de voter autrement, au lieu de choisir l'preuve de force.

----------


## bidou

> D'un autre ct, j'ai aussi l'impression que quand la gauche est au pouvoir, il y a nettement moins de "mouvements 'de rues'". Cherchez l'erreur...


En mme temps les lois de gauches ont rarement tendance  durcir les rgles sociales, donc ce n'est pas vraiment surprenant.




> Cela dit, les "mouvements 'de rues'" ne sont que l'expression de l'opinion d'une minorit (mme 1 million sur 60, c'est une petite minorit, puisque dans la plupart des manifs, il y a des enfants), et je ne vois pas en quel honneur cette minorit aurait le droit de dcider au nom de la majorit du retrait ou non d'une loi. Si a ne leur plat pas, ils n'ont qu' convaincre plus de citoyens de voter autrement, au lieu de choisir l'preuve de force.


Jusqu' preuve du contraire c'est le gouvernement qui retire la loi ou non. Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, un gouvernement qui ne reprsente pas la majorit cdant  la pression de manifestant qui ne la reprsente pas non plus, c'est ubuesque...  ::frenchy::

----------


## zooro

> Jusqu' preuve du contraire c'est le gouvernement qui retire la loi ou non.


Certes, et a me dsole !




> En mme temps les lois de gauches ont rarement tendance  durcir les rgles sociales, donc ce n'est pas vraiment surprenant.


Et qui organise ces "manifestations spontanes" ? Qui explique aux manifestants ce qu'ils font l ? Quel nom de syndicat voit-on sur les banderoles ? On voit bien, lors de l'interview des manifestants, que souvent ils n'en ont pas une ide trs claire. Donc,  mon avis, a n'a pas grand chose  voir avec la loi elle-mme... 
cf. l'pisode de l'AG qui a vot le blocage de je ne sais plus quelle fac, pour "protester" contre... une ide de projet de loi du gouvernement pas encore constitu d'un prsident pas encore en poste !!! Ubuesque, c'est le mot !  ::mouarf::

----------


## bidou

> Et qui organise ces "manifestations spontanes" ? Qui explique aux manifestants ce qu'ils font l ? Quel nom de syndicat voit-on sur les banderoles ? On voit bien, lors de l'interview des manifestants, que souvent ils n'en ont pas une ide trs claire. Donc,  mon avis, a n'a pas grand chose  voir avec la loi elle-mme...


Comment va se faire entendre les 20  30 % de la population que le systme a priv de reprsentation ?
Ensuite c'est largement caricatural, je veux bien croire qu'il y en a qui y vont par 'esprit de corps', mais la protestation est gnralement relle.




> cf. l'pisode de l'AG qui a vot le blocage de je ne sais plus quelle fac, pour "protester" contre... une ide de projet de loi du gouvernement pas encore constitu d'un prsident pas encore en poste !!! Ubuesque, c'est le mot !


Oui, il m'ont bien fait rire aussi. C'est l'apprentissage de la dmocratie  la franaise  ::haha::

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Cela dit, les "mouvements 'de rues'" ne sont que l'expression de l'opinion d'une minorit (mme 1 million sur 60, c'est une petite minorit, puisque dans la plupart des manifs, il y a des enfants)


Des enfants ? tu as dj t dans une manifestation ? J'y ai rarement vu des coliers de primaire ... .  ::aie::  




> Et qui organise ces "manifestations spontanes" ? Qui explique aux manifestants ce qu'ils font l ? Quel nom de syndicat voit-on sur les banderoles ? On voit bien, lors de l'interview des manifestants, que souvent ils n'en ont pas une ide trs claire. Donc,  mon avis, a n'a pas grand chose  voir avec la loi elle-mme...


Tu es bien caricatural,  t'entendre, ils vont chercher les jeunes et les petits vieux dans les maisons pour aller manifester.  ::aie::  

Alors oui, certains syndicats sont tiquets  gauche (encore que pas tous), mais moi a me parait normal non ? Les syndicats sont l pour dfendre les ouvriers, pas le CAC40 (ou alors j'ai pas tout saisi ...)

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Une assemble lue  la proportionnelle est forcment reprsentative ds lors qu'au moins 50 % des inscrits se sont exprims (hors blancs et nuls), ca c'est facile  comprendre. Ds lors, dans une sparation souple des pouvoirs, si tu veux passer en force  l'assemble il faut forcment que la loi soit approuve par une majorit des dputs sous peine que le gouvernement tombe. Comme cette majorit est reprsentative, ta loi fait forcment un plus large consensus que dans le cas actuel. La plupart des pays  reprsentation proportionnelle ne connaissent pas de mouvement 'de rues' pour faire tomber les loies votes.


Je pense qu'il y a un autre problme avec ce systme, et c'est la fragilit des institutions. En Allemagne, a tient le choc apparemment, donc a serait un bon exemple, mais quand on voit l'instabilit de l'Italie, a fait peur... Et Isral, ce n'est pas forcment mieux non plus, on change trs - trop ? - souvent de gouvernement et de camp  ::(:

----------


## PRomu@ld

> En Allemagne, a tient le choc apparemment, donc a serait un bon exemple


L'allemagne a un systme diffrent de la france pour les motions de censure qui permet une meilleure stabilit. Lorsqu'une motion de censure doit tre vote, il faut aussi proposer un nouveau gouvernement. En france, tu votes non et puis c'est tout. En Italie, a doit tre le mme systme qu'en France ce qui peut expliquer l'instabilit.

----------


## bidou

> Je pense qu'il y a un autre problme avec ce systme, et c'est la fragilit des institutions. En Allemagne, a tient le choc apparemment, donc a serait un bon exemple, mais quand on voit l'instabilit de l'Italie, a fait peur... Et Isral, ce n'est pas forcment mieux non plus, on change trs - trop ? - souvent de gouvernement et de camp


Il y a fragilit des institutions si tu ne prvois pas de garde fou. C'est sur que la IV me rpublique avec un gouvernement qui devait demander la confiance tous les trois jours, ce n'tait pas top. Mais en limitant la confiance au vote acclr, il n' y a normalement pas de problme.

----------


## Vow

> Envoy par Vow
> 
> Dans le priv ? C'est la premire fois que j'en entends parler 
> Tu peux me renseigner peut-tre ?
> 
> 
> Par exemple, les concierges et gardiens d'immeubles en bnficient gnralement.
> Un autre exemple: Il y a quelques annes (je ne crois pas que ce soit encore le cas) certaines banques pouvaient fournir un logement de fonction aux directeurs des grosses agences, et louaient certaines de leurs maisons  leurs salaris ( des tarifs trs faibles).





> oui mais c'est comme tu dis vers la fin, plutot effectivement dans les banques, les grosses entreprises (un de mes cousins  eu a chez un trs gros cimentier).
> 
> Par contre, pour les concierges, euh... la plupart tant pays une misre, et leur boulot faisant qu'ils dovent tre ventuellement dispo n'importe quand, et en tous cas 7/7,  cest quand mme pas mal qu'on leur fournisse un logement..


Oui en effet, les concierges et gardiens d'immeubles. Mais je suis d'accord avec souviron34  ce propos. Il a juste oubli de noter que ce genre d'emploi ncessite l'omni-prsence de ces personnes.






> Envoy par Vow
> 
> Je ne vais bien sr pas ragir aux propos de fred777888999 en  page 33 que j'ai trouv insupportable et insultant mme. Le terme gauchiste de base lui va bien... Ainsi que certains propos de the_ugly qui a l'air de vouloir foutre la pagaille, malgr certaines ides en accord...
> 
> 
> Je n'ai pas trouv que fred777888999 ait dit n'importe quoi. Je pense qu'il dnonait simplement la manipulation du fait scientifique  des fins politiciennes. Aprs, utiliser des termes pjoratifs pour dsigner ceux avec qui on n'est pas d'accord est galement assez loquent, moi je me permettrai de ragir  ce genre de dnigrement des personnes qui ne pensent pas comme vous.


Je crois surtout que vous avez mal lu... Ou que vous tes aveugl par vos ides.





> Envoy par Vow
> 
> je ne veux pas d'un reprsentant national qui soit malpoli, pas trs encourageant de voter pour elle aprs avoir vu a.
> 
> 
> Votre niveau d'expression ne se distingue pas vraiment par la qualit de l'orthographe et du lexique employ ... Merci d'avoir un peu de retenue et de ne pas laisser vos opinions politiques dpasser le cadre d'un dbat courtois et respectueux de vos interlocuteurs et des personnes dont vous parlez


Comme je l'ai not en bas de mon post, j'ai rsum... Ca voulait bien dire que j'avais peu de temps pour crire ce texte (en ralit, je n'avais que 8 minutes pour reprendre les ides de la vingtaine de pages et taper le tout). 
En plus, je n'ai pas  m'excuser et vous crivez un peu n'importe quoi : je parlais de politesse, vous de grammaire (et non pas d'orthographe, vous confondez tout...). O est la logique ? Srement le manque d'argument.
Quant  mes "opinions politiques", je ne vois pas non plus le rapport avec elles puisque je n'tais pour aucun des deux candidats  la base, et je n'ai fait que donner mon avis au niveau de leur comportement.
A propos de mon comportement, vous devriez plus faire attention aux vtres. J'ai not plusieurs passages o vous "dbordiez" trop (et pas que dans ce sujet). Sans compter les messages effacs et ceux qui sont inutiles ("exact", "+1", ...). J'avais envie de prendre tout ceci sur votre jeunesse, mais il y a des limites.





> Envoy par Vow
> 
> Bon l je rsum vite parce que je dois partir


Vous devez jubiler d'avoir trouver une faute d'orthographe dans mon texte, en plus ce n'est pas mon genre d'crire comme a. Personne n'est parfait, tout le monde a le droit de faire des erreurs. Si je devais noter toutes les fautes d'orthographe que vous faites... Mais ce n'est pas le but de ces forums de le faire et a serait tomber bien bas : pour nous, le principal est que les messages soient lisibles.





> Pensez vous vraiment que le gouvernement actuel se soucie d'agir dans les formes ? Il a quand mme fallu les manifestations anti-CPE pour empcher que la volont rformatrice brutale du gouvernement UMP ne fasse passer les lois sans respecter aucune des formes parlementaires requises pour la validation d'une modification de la lgislation.


 ::roll::

----------


## fred777888999

> Je crois surtout que vous avez mal lu... Ou que vous tes aveugl par vos ides.


Essaye une autre supposition : nous sommes capables de second degr.
C'est difficile quand les propos sont limits par le cadre d'une idologie qui n'as trouve pour responsable au dclin de la France pas une politique lamentable depuis qq annes ( placer quand ca vous chante je m'en tamponne), mais.... mai 68. D'ailleurs, il faut clairement remonter plus loin, c'est la faute de Lon Blum (un juif en plus aaaaarrrrrrrggghh) et son lamentable front populaire qui a instaur les congs pays permettant aux masses indignes de souiller nos plages. Tout est parti de la...  ::yaisse2::  
Qu'on puisse trouver a lamentable ou dbile d'exploiter le "gne" de la pdophilie a des fins politiciennes sans tre en tte des manifs CGT semble bien difficile  comprendre (voire impossible), surtout pour ceux pour qui 'gauchiste' semble tre la pire des insultes...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Vow

Ne t'inquite pas, je savais bien que c'tait du second degr. Mais a ne change en rien mon commentaire de vendredi. Je t'ai trouv un peu trop moqueur  mon got, voil tout.

Et pour rpondre  ton dernier commentaire : non, "gauchiste" n'est pas une insulte pour moi.

----------


## the_ugly

> Au final, c'est toujours plus de repli sur soi et de comptition entre les individus au nom de je ne sais quel credo libraliste mystique.


Tu viens de comprendre comment marchait une socit performante  ::mouarf::

----------


## fred777888999

> Ne t'inquite pas, je savais bien que c'tait du second degr. Mais a ne change en rien mon commentaire de vendredi. Je t'ai trouv un peu trop moqueur  mon got, voil tout.
> 
> Et pour rpondre  ton dernier commentaire : non, "gauchiste" n'est pas une insulte pour moi.


Alors on est sauvs, mais vite alors de l'employer comme pendant  fasciste ou de lui accoler 'de base', a prte  confusion.  ::mouarf:: .

Je profite simplement du niveau de maturit que je souponne tre suffisant ici pour employer des propos caricaturaux. Je crains pourtant hlas que certaines personnes aient une lecture plus simple des propos de nos hommes politiques (pas ici j'espre) et les interprtent comme ma caricature.
C'est surtout a que je tiens  dnoncer et la drive qui peut en rsulter, perso je ne croie pas que sarko soit un anti-dmocrate et je suis convaincu que sa politique ne sera pas diffrente sur le fond (la com c'est autre chose) de celle qu'aurait men sego ou dsk. Par contre jouer avec les extrmes, prsenter leurs ides comme respectables ou pseudo-scientifiquement fondes (sous staline, les thories de l'inne et l'acquis taient clairement battues en brche par un pseudo-scientifique dont j'ai oubli le nom pour qui le caractre acquis de 'bon citoyen sovietique' devenait ensuite hrditaire) pour rcuprer leurs voix est dangereux et doit tre mis en avant.

----------


## souviron34

> En mme temps les lois de gauches ont rarement tendance  durcir les rgles sociales, donc ce n'est pas vraiment surprenant.
> 
> Jusqu' preuve du contraire c'est le gouvernement qui retire la loi ou non. Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, un gouvernement qui ne reprsente pas la majorit cdant  la pression de manifestant qui ne la reprsente pas non plus, c'est ubuesque...


Euh.. N'oublions pas le million 1/2 de personnes ayant dfil contre les propositions sur l'Enseignement priv sous Mitterand...

Donc pas d'accord avec la premire partie. Mais d'accord sur la seconde  ::D:  .

Par contre, si la gauche avait depuis 1981 pris quelques unes des mesures impopulaires ncessaire (exemple les retraites) elle n'aurait pas laiss autant la situation se dgrader, et la place  Le Pen auprs d'un lectorat de plus en plus frustr... Et "rehauss"  contrario la position d'une droite qui apparat comme tant la seule  vouloir s'attaquer rellement  la solution de certains problmes, quitte  mcontenter une partie de l'opinion.. ce qui est quand mme le rle que devraient avoir les politiques (voir l'abolition de la peine de mort et l'autorisation de l'avortement).





> Oui en effet, les concierges et gardiens d'immeubles. Mais je suis d'accord avec souviron34  ce propos. Il a juste oubli de noter que ce genre d'emploi ncessite l'omni-prsence de ces personnes.


Euh... tu as mal lu je crois  ::P:   ::P:  :




> Par contre, pour les concierges, euh... la plupart tant pays une misre, et leur boulot faisant qu'*ils dovent tre ventuellement dispo n'importe quand*, et *en tous cas 7/7*, cest quand mme pas mal qu'on leur fournisse un logement..

----------


## pyrrhon_

Je suis un peu trop jeune pour l'avoir vcu, mais il parait que Rocard a,  lui seul, plus privatis que toute la droite runie. Et je ne crois pas que le PS ait rellement fait une politique de gauche lrosqu'il a t au pouvoir.

Non,  mon avis, s'il y a moins de manifestations quand la gauche est au pouvoir, je pense que c'est plus du ct des syndicats qu'il faut chercher  ::roll::

----------


## kromartien

> Tu viens de comprendre comment marchait une socit performante


J'en prends bonne note  ::mrgreen::  .

----------


## bidou

> Par contre, si la gauche avait depuis 1981 pris quelques unes des mesures impopulaires ncessaire (exemple les retraites) elle n'aurait pas laiss autant la situation se dgrader, et la place  Le Pen auprs d'un lectorat de plus en plus frustr... Et "rehauss"  contrario la position d'une droite qui apparat comme tant la seule  vouloir s'attaquer rellement  la solution de certains problmes, quitte  mcontenter une partie de l'opinion.. ce qui est quand mme le rle que devraient avoir les politiques (voir l'abolition de la peine de mort et l'autorisation de l'avortement).


Tu prches un convaincu. Une des critique les plus lucide de la Vme rpublique a t crite par Franois Mitterand, une fois qu'il a t lu, pas l'ombre d'une rvision constitutionnelle, alors, la gauche de 1981...  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

loin de moi l'ide d'un prche  :;):  
 ::dehors::

----------


## kromartien

> Tu prches un convaincu. Une des critique les plus lucide de la Vme rpublique a t crite par Franois Mitterand, une fois qu'il a t lu, pas l'ombre d'une rvision constitutionnelle, alors, la gauche de 1981...


Quelle est cette critique ? A dfaut de relater l'ide, pourriez vous donner une rfrence ?

----------


## bidou

> Quelle est cette critique ? A dfaut de relater l'ide, pourriez vous donner une rfrence ?


En 1964, Franois Mitterand  crit un livre "Le coup d'tat permanent" qui dnoncait les travers de la constitution de 1958. Dans ces travers, il a particulirement reint la confusion des pouvoirs prsidentiels, ce qu'il a appel la "dictature gauliste".

Lors de son lection, il a certes supprim la cours de suret de l'tat, mais pas l'ombre d'une rvision constitutionnelle (et a fortiori d'une nouvelle procdure constituante) en quatorze ans de pouvoir sauf pour les accords de Maastricht.

----------


## zooro

> Des enfants ? tu as dj t dans une manifestation ? J'y ai rarement vu des coliers de primaire ... .


Non. Mais habitant Paris, j'en ai malheureusement vu pas mal (oblig d'attendre qu'ils soient passs pour pouvoir continuer mon chemin). Et entre la musique, les ballons et les merguez/bires vendues  l'arrire d'une camionnette aux couleurs de la CGT, je me serais presque cru  un barbecue itinrant  ::mouarf::  
Pour les gosses dans les manifs, j'ai trouv un exemple (y a qu' regarder un peu les JTs pour en voir):
http://grasseagauche.free.fr/IMG/man...03Grasse07.jpg
Y en a un juste au milieu, t'as de la chance: y'aura pas besoin de trop chercher.
Enfin, tu me diras, c'est p'tet bien un mec avec deux ttes et quatre bras !  ::aie::  




> Alors oui, certains syndicats sont tiquets  gauche (encore que pas tous), mais moi a me parait normal non ? Les syndicats sont l pour dfendre les ouvriers, pas le CAC40 (ou alors j'ai pas tout saisi ...)


Disons que ce serait mieux qu'ils soient un peu plus reprsentatifs des gens qu'ils prtendent reprsenter...

----------


## bidou

> Disons que ce serait mieux qu'ils soient un peu plus reprsentatifs des gens qu'ils prtendent reprsenter...


 ::mouarf::  Un peu comme nos hommes politiques alors, parce qu'aux lections professionnelles, les grands syndicats font entre 15 et 30 %  pour des participations allant de 60  95 % selon les branches, ce qui ressemble furieusement  des scores de premier tour. Sans oublier qu'il y a environ 700000 adhrent  la CGT par exemple pour 200000  l'UMP  ::aie::

----------


## zooro

> Un peu comme nos hommes politiques alors, parce qu'aux lections professionnelles, les grands syndicats font entre 15 et 30 %  pour des participations allant de 60  95 % selon les branches, ce qui ressemble furieusement  des scores de premier tour. Sans oublier qu'il y a environ 700000 adhrent  la CGT par exemple pour 200000  l'UMP


Autour de 10% de salaris syndiqus, c'est pas vraiment un plbiscite !

En faisant quelques recherches, je suis tomb sur ce lien: http://www.philosophiepolitique.net/...nsyndicats.htm

----------


## bidou

> Autour de 10% de salaris syndiqus, c'est pas vraiment un plbiscite !


Certes ce n'est pas glorieux mais compar au 1.5 % d'lecteurs adhrent d'un parti, c'est le raz de mare  ::mouarf::  

Plus srieusement, c'est vrai que nos syndicats ont de gros problmes de reprsentativit, mais c'est la mme chose pour nos hommes (femmes) politique.

----------


## souviron34

certes, mais on peut affirmer sans trop se tromper que l'cart de reprsentativit n'a gure vari pour les hommes/femmes politiques, alors que pour les syndicats, si les lections prudh'ommales n'taient pas encore l, en 1968 qaund 5 syndicats appellent  la grve 70% de la France est paralyse, puis quand elles arrivent, en 1983 il y a 83 % de participation (si _mes souvenirs sont bons, j'avais retrouv le lien que j'avais mis dans un des posts avant le premier tour, et que j'ai la flemme d'aller rechercher_), alors que maintenant il n'y a plus que 23% de participation. 

Donc une dgringolade massive.... 

Et donc j'aurais tendance  soutenir que , bien que la reprsentativit des politiques pose problme, celle des syndicats en pose de bien plus grands, puisqu'ils signent/s'opposent en notre nom et sans que nous soyons consults (contrairement aux politiques qui sont soumis quand mme  des lections), des choses qui nous engagent tous et qui engagent la nation sur un budget non ngligeable (CPAM, 35h, retraites, plafonds scu, ... par exemple).

----------


## bidou

> certes, mais on peut affirmer sans trop se tromper que l'cart de reprsentativit n'a gure vari pour les hommes/femmes politiques, alors que pour les syndicats, si les lections prudh'ommales n'taient pas encore l, en 1968 qaund 5 syndicats appellent  la grve 70% de la France est paralyse, puis quand elles arrivent, en 1983 il y a 83 % de participation (si _mes souvenirs sont bons, j'avais retrouv le lien que j'avais mis dans un des posts avant le premier tour, et que j'ai la flemme d'aller rechercher_), alors que maintenant il n'y a plus que 23% de participation. 
> 
> Donc une dgringolade massive....


Les lections prudhommales sont assez particulires puisque fondamentalement le conseil des prudhommes n'est pas 'politis', j'entends par la que la reprsentation de la diversit syndicale dans le collge salari est peu importante.  




> Et donc j'aurais tendance  soutenir que , bien que la reprsentativit des politiques pose problme, celle des syndicats en pose de bien plus grands, puisqu'ils signent/s'opposent en notre nom et sans que nous soyons consults (contrairement aux politiques qui sont soumis quand mme  des lections), des choses qui nous engagent tous et qui engagent la nation sur un budget non ngligeable (CPAM, 35h, retraites, plafonds scu, ... par exemple).


c'est  dire que la problmatique est inverse. Un syndicat assure "la dfense des intrts de ses membres" et ne reprsente pas l'intrt des "travailleurs" dans leur ensemble. Autrement dit les non syndiqus sont sensiblement considrs comme des 'non inscrits' dans une lection politique.
Il y a un problme de reprsentativit dans le sens ou les discussions sociales fonctionne par "entit syndicale" et non par reprsentativit direct (ou si tu prfres parce qu'une confdration syndicale reprsentant 10% des syndiqus  le mme poids qu'une qui en reprsente 20).

Les non syndiqus ne sont reprsents par personne tout comme les abstentionnistes lors des lections gnrales car c'est considr comme tant leur responsabilit. Rien n'empche de crer d'autres syndicats si des travailleurs ne se reconnaissent pas dans ceux existant, mais en tout tat de cause les syndicats ne reprsentent (et donc ne consultent) que leurs adhrents.

----------


## zooro

> Rien n'empche de crer d'autres syndicats si des travailleurs ne se reconnaissent pas dans ceux existant, mais en tout tat de cause les syndicats ne reprsentent (et donc ne consultent) que leurs adhrents.


Certes, mais seuls les 5 principaux sont favoriss par la loi et n'ont pas  prouver leur reprsentativit, justement. Cela tient  des raisons historiques, mais est-ce encore judicieux ?

Et comme le dis souviron34, ils ngocient en notre nom (celui des "travailleurs") des choses trs importantes. On a lu les politiques pour qu'ils parlent en notre nom. Pourquoi des gens qu'on n'a pas lu iraient-ils s'opposer  leurs dcisions en prtendant le faire en notre nom ?  :8O:

----------


## bidou

> Certes, mais seuls les 5 principaux sont favoriss par la loi et n'ont pas  prouver leur reprsentativit, justement. Cela tient  des raisons historiques, mais est-ce encore judicieux ?


Libres aux gens de s'inscrire massivement dans des nouveaux syndicats pour faire changer cet tat de fait




> Et comme le dis souviron34, ils ngocient en notre nom (celui des "travailleurs") des choses trs importantes. On a lu les politiques pour qu'ils parlent en notre nom. Pourquoi des gens qu'on n'a pas lu iraient-ils s'opposer  leurs dcisions en prtendant le faire en notre nom ?


Encore une fois, ils ne ngocient pas au nom des travailleurs mais au non des syndiqus. Si tu ne te syndiques pas, c'est comme si tu ne t'inscrits pas sur les listes lectorales.
Et la constitution garantie la lgimit du dialogue et de la lutte sociale. Ils sont donc parfaitement en droit de s'opposer  des dcisions du gouvernement tant qu'ils respectent la loi, libre au gouvernement de maintenir ou non le texte qui fait l'objet de la lutte.

----------


## hegros

> Encore une fois, ils ne ngocient pas au nom des travailleurs mais au non des syndiqus. Si tu ne te syndiques pas, c'est comme si tu ne t'inscrits pas sur les listes lectorales.


Tu abuses un peu l. Ce qui a fait basculer l'lection c'est peut tre des non-syndiqus. Je ne suis pas syndiqu et ce sera pas demain la veille pourquoi parce que tout simplement se syndiquer ne sert  rien ca donne du pouvoir  d'autres qui ne savent pas utiliser.

Je voudrais ngocier moi mme avec l'Etat mes conditions de travail  ::mouarf::   et pas la laisser  des dbutants  :8-):

----------


## bidou

> Tu abuses un peu l. Ce qui a fait basculer l'lection c'est peut tre des non-syndiqus. Je ne suis pas syndiqu et ce sera pas demain la veille pourquoi parce que tout simplement se syndiquer ne sert  rien ca donne du pouvoir  d'autres qui ne savent pas utiliser.
> 
> Je voudrais ngocier moi mme avec l'Etat mes conditions de travail   et pas la laisser  des dbutants


Tu fais comme tu l'entends, il n'est pas plus obligatoire de s'inscrire sur les listes lectorales que de se syndiquer. Mais en l'tat le dialogue social  lieu entre organisation syndicales et patronales...

----------


## hegros

Organisation syndicale et organisation patronnale c'est du pareil au mme pour moi ils sont tous dans la combine de la tte au pied. 
En realit il n'y a pas de dbat social, les organisations dont tu parles ne sont pas reprsentatives voir compltement de l'autre rive de ce que les gens attendent.  Et ils croient avancer/faire quelque chose d'utile en plus... ::roll::

----------


## bidou

> Organisation syndicale et organisation patronnale c'est du pareil au mme pour moi ils sont tous dans la combine de la tte au pied. 
> En realit il n'y a pas de dbat social, les organisations dont tu parles ne sont pas reprsentatives voir compltement de l'autre rive de ce que les gens attendent.  Et ils croient avancer/faire quelque chose d'utile en plus...


Pour la troisime fois, ils sont reprsentatifs de leurs ADHERENTS, c'est la dfinition mme d'un syndicat. Si tu veux tre reprsent, tu cre un syndicat et tu espre que quelques dizaines de milliers de personne y adhrent  ::aie::

----------


## hegros

Je sais tout cela c'tait juste mon avis j'ai droit quand mme de l'exprimer non  ::aie::

----------


## fred777888999

Bien sur, mais c'est aussi logique.
On ne peut pas demander a chaque salari quand on prend une dcision dans une branche, tout comme on ne peut pas demander a chaque citoyen pour chaque loi vote d'exprimer son opinion sous peine d'immobilisme quasi-total.
Si les reprsentants de l'une comme l'autre des institutions te semblent inadmissibles, a toi de retrousser tes manches et prsenter une alternative ou comme moi et beaucoup d'autres de faire avec  :;):

----------


## Vld44

> Pour la troisime fois, ils sont reprsentatifs de leurs ADHERENTS, c'est la dfinition mme d'un syndicat. Si tu veux tre reprsent, tu cre un syndicat et tu espre que quelques dizaines de milliers de personne y adhrent


Mouai, dans certains services si tu n'adhre pas, tu te fais lyncher ... Isolation, pressions morales et psychologiques.

J'ignore les proportions de ces genres de pratiques, je pense que c'est rsiduel mais jusqu' quel point ...

----------


## souviron34

et je dirais (mais je vais me faire lyncher  ::aie::  ) que, en ce qui concerne les travailleurs, je penche assez pour le systme nord-amricain, o les syndicats sont par branche professionnelle, adhsion obligatoire, sans coloration politique, puisque leur rle est de dfendre les travailleurs, pas de prendre des options politiques, qui, elles, se dfendent aux lections de la vie politique.

D'o une reprsentativit immanente : quand le syndicat des chauffeurs de bus se met en grve, c'est TOUS les chauffeurs. Pareil pour les infirmires, les fonctionnaires, les boueurs, les mtallos, les dockers.. etc..

Et donc l, le poids des revendications est ... incontournable... et indpendant des gouvernements... 

Et il y a d'ailleurs beaucoup moins de grves, car la menace est telle que en gnral les ngociations s'engagent et se terminent avant la grve... (paralysie TOTALE ds transports, par exemple, ou du courrier, ou de telle industrie..).

----------


## Vld44

euh mais quelle est la limite  la revendication dans ce systme ? Si d'un coup une bande de tars veulent doubler leurs salaires, on fait comment ?

----------


## souviron34

> euh mais quelle est la limite  la revendication dans ce systme ? Si d'un coup une bande de tars veulent doubler leurs salaires, on fait comment ?


ben en gnral c'est pas une bande de tars puisqu'ils reprsentent TOUS les travailleurs de la branche.....
 ::D:

----------


## Vld44

comment a ? En france l'impulsion de grve est souvent issue des responsables pas des employs .. Ou alors d'une minorit ...

----------


## hegros

> Si d'un coup une bande de tars veulent doubler leurs salaires, on fait comment ?


Tu leurs files ce qu'ils te demandent pourquoi s'embter  ngocier des cacahutes. De toute faon on ne double pas un salaire comme cela en tout cas pas dans la France d'en bas.

hegros qui a disjonct  ::aie::

----------


## Scorpyosis

> ben en gnral c'est pas une bande de tars puisqu'ils reprsentent TOUS les travailleurs de la branche.....


En mme temps qu'on voit certaines branches .... ::aie::  

Je vois bien les revendications du syndicat des informaticiens :

- Machine a caf et a coca obligatoire sur le lieux de travail
- Mutuel sant avec remboursement des luntettes a 100%
- Ligne haut dbit 20Mo minimum...

 ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> En mme temps qu'on voit certaines branches .... 
> 
> Je vois bien les revendications du syndicat des informaticiens :
> 
> - Machine a caf et *a coca* obligatoire sur le lieux de travail
> - Mutuel sant avec remboursement des luntettes a 100%
> - Ligne haut dbit 20Mo minimum...


l c'est sr qu'il y aurait des ngotiations  :8-):   ::aie::

----------


## Vow

L o je suis, on a dj une mutuelle qui rembourse les lunettes  100%  ::mrgreen::  
Y a aussi la machine  caf (gratuit) qui fait aussi chocolat chaud (20 centimes, tsss, moi qui n'aime pas le caf)

----------


## bidou

> euh mais quelle est la limite  la revendication dans ce systme ? Si d'un coup une bande de tars veulent doubler leurs salaires, on fait comment ?


on leur donne 5 % d'augmentation, c'est le principe de la ngociation  ::aie::

----------


## Vld44

c'tait pas un troll  ::aie::

----------


## bidou

Alors pour rpondre srieusement  la remarque, ca n'arrive jamais car les travailleurs syndiqus ne sont pas plus irresponsables que les autres.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

En Allemagne, le syndicat IGMetal a un peu forc la main  l'industrie sidrurgique avec de grosses augmentations de salaires + primes,  la limite de ce qui est supportable par les petites et moyennes entreprises. Parfois quand un syndicat est trop puissant, il y a aussi des risques de drives et de mises en pril des entreprises.

----------


## FloMo

Le problme avec les syndicats c'est que la plupart du temps y'en a 8 % qui font chier et 95 % qui trinquent...

Si les syndicalistes savaient parler sans gueuler, on aurait beaucoup plus avanc.

----------


## bidou

> Le problme avec les syndicats c'est que la plupart du temps y'en a 8 % qui font chier et 95 % qui trinquent...


ca fait 103 %  ::aie::  




> Si les syndicalistes savaient parler sans gueuler, on aurait beaucoup plus avanc.


ah. On a obtenu quoi sans gueuler ?

----------


## 2Eurocents

> ah. On a obtenu quoi sans gueuler ?


Le silence

 ::dehors::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> ah. On a obtenu quoi sans gueuler ?


Euh une meilleure augmentation et prime que quand on a gueul par la suite ? - cf SNCF -

----------


## bidou

> Euh une meilleure augmentation et prime que quand on a gueul par la suite ? - cf SNCF -


j'ai pas compris  ::triste::

----------


## FloMo

> ca fait 103 %


les 95 % sont bas sur l'ensemble du personnel ( rleurs inclus ).




> ah. On a obtenu quoi sans gueuler ?


Rien, vu qu'on gueule.

Par contre, niveau emmerdes... les 35 heures qui font de la stagnation de salaire ainsi que des RTT non-prises  cause de l'emploi du temps et donc temps de travail identique avec salaire infrieur ( RTT payes ? faut pas rver !).

Et j'en passe.

----------


## Vow

Ca me fait penser  la "prime de charbons"...
On a une "prime de disquettes 5 pouces 1/4" chez les informaticiens ?  ::aie::  
[EDIT]Ou plutt une "prime de carte perfore"... [/EDIT]

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> j'ai pas compris


L'anne dernire, la SNCF et les syndicats ont discut et sont parvenus  un accord, environ. En fait, la CGT l'a rejet et a fait grve. Rsultat, ils ont eu moins que ce qu'ils avaient ngoci et en plus ont eu des jours non pays en plus.

----------


## bidou

> Par contre, niveau emmerdes... les 35 heures qui font de la stagnation de salaire ainsi que des RTT non-prises  cause de l'emploi du temps et donc temps de travail identique avec salaire infrieur ( RTT payes ? faut pas rver !).


Oui c'est la grosse arnaque. On se demande pourquoi la majeur partie des salaris veulent garder la loi d'ailleurs  ::lol::  
Remarque c'est pas un bon exemple, les syndicats n'ont pas gueuler pour les avoir, c'est Jospin qui les a propos tout seul comme un grand.

----------


## bidou

> L'anne dernire, la SNCF et les syndicats ont discut et sont parvenus  un accord, environ. En fait, la CGT l'a rejet et a fait grve. Rsultat, ils ont eu moins que ce qu'ils avaient ngoci et en plus ont eu des jours non pays en plus.


ah ok ok ok.
Ils ont du tre content les gars de la CGT  ::aie::

----------


## bidou

> Ca me fait penser  la "prime de charbons"...


Tant mieux pour nous, grace  ca on paye moins cher...

----------


## 2Eurocents

> Ca me fait penser  la "prime de charbons"...
> On a une "prime de disquettes 5 pouces 1/4" chez les informaticiens ?  
> [EDIT]Ou plutt une "prime de carte perfore"... [/EDIT]


Il faudrait arrter, avec la prime de charbon.

La prime de charbon a exist, du temps de la conduite manuelle des chaudires - je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connatre, ni 30 ans, ni 40 ans ...

Elle a t supprime ds que les locomotives ont eu une alimentation automatique, en charbon (par une vis-sans-fin du tender  la loco) ou en gazole (dans les derniers temps de la vapeur).

Cette prime datait d'avant la nationalisation des chemins de fer : dans des entreprises alors prives, elle tait destine aux quipages qui parvenaient  faire leur trajet avec moins de charbon que la dotation prvue. C'tait donc une "prime d'conomie de charbon".

Et pour viter la tentation d'un retard li  une chauffe " l'conomie", il y avait une prime de marche (de ponctualit) bien plus importante.

Donc, pour des informaticiens, une prime de disquette ou prime de carte perfore n'est pas idiote si leur travail fait rellement conomiser  l'entreprise ... 

Dans le jargon de maintenant, cette ide s'appelle "intressement aux rsultats de l'entreprise", et tout le monde veut en croquer, tout en protestant contre cette mythique prime de charbon.  ::roll::

----------


## bidou

Si on peut plus dire du mal de la SNCF alors  ::triste::

----------


## Erwy

> et je dirais (mais je vais me faire lyncher  ) que, en ce qui concerne les travailleurs, je penche assez pour le systme nord-amricain, o les syndicats sont par branche professionnelle, adhsion obligatoire, sans coloration politique, puisque leur rle est de dfendre les travailleurs, pas de prendre des options politiques, qui, elles, se dfendent aux lections de la vie politique.


M'ouais , mais historiquement, je pense au syndicat des leveurs entre autres , si on a appel la maffia le syndicat du crime c'est pas pour rien  ::?:  
Ils ont quand mme eu de drles de mthodes de recrutements et d'actions, et il me semble que des syndicats comme celui des camionneurs ou des dockers trimballent aussi de sacr rputation.
C'est vrai qu'il y a sans doute bcp de ragot dans tout a, mais je ne crois pas que beaucoup de dtracteurs ait jamais souponn nos syndicats , malgr tous leur dfaut, d'tre tenu en sous-main par la maffia , ce qui ne me semble pas le cas au USA
Difficile de dire si a vient du systme ou de la culture, juste pour signaler qu' "importer" un concept tranger dans une culture diffrente n'est pas sans risque. Cela va-t-il diminuer ou augmenter les problmes qui lui sont li ?

----------


## zooro

> M'ouais , mais historiquement, je pense au syndicat des leveurs entre autres , si on a appel la maffia le syndicat du crime c'est pas pour rien  
> Ils ont quand mme eu de drles de mthodes de recrutements et d'actions, et il me semble que des syndicats comme celui des camionneurs ou des dockers trimballent aussi de sacr rputation.
> C'est vrai qu'il y a sans doute bcp de ragot dans tout a, mais je ne crois pas que beaucoup de dtracteurs ait jamais souponn nos syndicats , malgr tous leur dfaut, d'tre tenu en sous-main par la maffia , ce qui ne me semble pas le cas au USA


La mafia, non. Encore qu'en corse...

Mais quand on voit que le CE d'EDF, tenu par la CGT, servait (sert encore ?)   financer en partie la CGT et le PCF (http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/economie/ent...rise-edf-.html)... C'est pas franchement mieux !

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> C'est vrai qu'il y a sans doute bcp de ragot dans tout a, mais je ne crois pas que beaucoup de dtracteurs ait jamais souponn nos syndicats , malgr tous leur dfaut, d'tre tenu en sous-main par la maffia , ce qui ne me semble pas le cas au USA


Une partie d'un syndicat oui, celui d'un port clbre...

----------


## Erwy

> Une partie d'un syndicat oui, celui d'un port clbre...


Ouais mais si c'est bien celui auquel je pense , ca doit tre culturel. J'ai bien l'impresssion que ce groupe d'activit  la mme rputation partout dans le monde en y repensant  ::koi:: .
Faut reconnaitre que le mtier se prte  la rapine et  l' organisation de traffic , sur tout que vu les volumes de marchandises lgales c'est quasi invisible   ::roll::

----------


## bidou

> La mafia, non. Encore qu'en corse...
> 
> Mais quand on voit que le CE d'EDF, tenu par la CGT, servait (sert encore ?)   financer en partie la CGT et le PCF (http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/economie/ent...rise-edf-.html)... C'est pas franchement mieux !


Tu ne peux quand mme pas comparer un abus financier certes condamnable et les infiltrations de la maffia dans les syndicats amricains  :8O:  
C'est comme si je comparais les crimes de Pinochet et les dtournements d'argents des partis politiques Franais...

----------


## zooro

> Tu ne peux quand mme pas comparer un abus financier certes condamnable et les infiltrations de la maffia dans les syndicats amricains  
> C'est comme si je comparais les crimes de Pinochet et les dtournements d'argents des partis politiques Franais...


Le principal objectif de la mafia, c'est de gagner de l'argent. Mme l'influence et le pouvoir qu'ils ont ne leur sert en fin de compte qu' faciliter leurs transactions.
Donc je persiste.

----------


## Erwy

> Le principal objectif de la mafia, c'est de gagner de l'argent.


Donc la maffia n'est qu'une entreprise comme les autres et vice versa  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## bidou

> Le principal objectif de la mafia, c'est de gagner de l'argent. Mme l'influence et le pouvoir qu'ils ont ne leur sert en fin de compte qu' faciliter leurs transactions.
> Donc je persiste.


Donc qu'on utilise ou pas chantage, enlvements, mutilations et meurtres n'entre pas en ligne de compte...
C'est un point de dtail de l'histoire...  ::aie::

----------


## zooro

> Donc qu'on utilise ou pas chantage, enlvements, mutilations et meurtres n'entre pas en ligne de compte...


Ils utilisent bien le chantage et la squestration, la destruction matrielle, la dsinformation... Pour les enlvements, mutilations et meurtres, je suis moins sr  ::aie::  




> Une Mafia est une organisation criminelle dont les activits sont soumises  une direction collgiale occulte et qui repose sur une stratgie d'infiltration de la socit civile et des institutions. On parle galement de systme mafieux. Les membres sont appels mafiosi (au singulier, mafioso). Le terme mafia est souvent utilis pour dsigner n'importe quelle organisation criminelle, mais la mafia est avant tout italienne.

----------


## bidou

C'est Jimmy Hoffa qui aimerait ton sens de la nuance  ::mouarf::

----------


## FloMo

> Oui c'est la grosse arnaque. On se demande pourquoi la majeur partie des salaris veulent garder la loi d'ailleurs


Parce qu'on leur a fait croire qu'ils n'allaient rien y perdre alors que c'est faux. Si tu montres  un employ ce qu'il perd avec les 35 heures, il voudra bosser plus.
Les seuls qui y ont trouv un avantage sont les gros patrons ( dans ma bote, c'est le cas ) car non-seulement ils ont reu des aides mais en plus ils ont une excuse pour ne pas augmenter les salaris.

----------


## bidou

> Parce qu'on leur a fait croire qu'ils n'allaient rien y perdre alors que c'est faux. Si tu montres  un employ ce qu'il perd avec les 35 heures, il voudra bosser plus.
> Les seuls qui y ont trouv un avantage sont les gros patrons ( dans ma bote, c'est le cas ) car non-seulement ils ont reu des aides mais en plus ils ont une excuse pour ne pas augmenter les salaris.


Voila ce qui s'appelle voir une faible opinion des capacits de rflexion de ses concitoyens...

----------


## FloMo

> Voila ce qui s'appelle voir une faible opinion des capacits de rflexion de ses concitoyens...


C'est faux. C'est juste le constat de ce que je vois. Je ne fais que rapporter des propos qui ressorte des discussions avec mes collgues et amis.

----------


## 2Eurocents

> ... mais en plus ils ont une excuse pour ne pas augmenter les salaris.


On peut dire exactement la mme chose du credo "travailler plus pour gagner plus".

En dbut de semaine, j'ai discut avec mon ancien patron. Il en est trs content de cette ide et l'attend avec impatience. Pour lui, a signifie qu'il n'a plus besoin d'augmenter ses salaris et que ceux qui veulent plus de pognon n'ont qu' bosser plus (je suis content de l'avoir quitt, moi).

Vu comme a, cette "nouvelle" ide n'est plus si sduisante. En outre, applique de cette manire, elle dresponsabilise totalement l'employeur vis  vis des choix et arbitrages qu'il peut faire sur sa masse salariale.

----------


## bidou

> C'est faux. C'est juste le constat de ce que je vois. Je ne fais que rapporter des propos qui ressorte des discussions avec mes collgues et amis.


Mouais. Reste  voir  quel point ca peut tre reprsentatif de ce que ressente les gens vis  vis des 35 heures. Pour ceux qui ont un petit salaire, c'est probable qu'ils y aient perdus, pour les autres c'est beaucoup moins sur

----------


## FloMo

> On peut dire exactement la mme chose du credo "travailler plus pour gagner plus".
> 
> En dbut de semaine, j'ai discut avec mon ancien patron. Il en est trs content de cette ide et l'attend avec impatience. Pour lui, a signifie qu'il n'a plus besoin d'augmenter ses salaris et que ceux qui veulent plus de pognon n'ont qu' bosser plus (je suis content de l'avoir quitt, moi).
> 
> Vu comme a, cette "nouvelle" ide n'est plus si sduisante. En outre, applique de cette manire, elle dresponsabilise totalement l'employeur vis  vis des choix et arbitrages qu'il peut faire sur sa masse salariale.


A la diffrence que l'employ peut y trouver un avantage :
- ma belle-soeur va pouvoir payer plus d'heures supplmentaires  son assistante ( les 2 y gagnent ),
- ma copine va avoir des primes qui feront presque le double ( considres comme heures supplmentaires donc dfiscalises ).

Aujourd'hui, tu veux bosser plus, a ne te rapporte rien. A quoi bon alors ? J'ai des RTT, je les passe  regarder mon chat dans le jaune des yeux... je prfre bosser et du coup mes RTT sautent ( et bien sr ne sont pas rembourses ).

----------


## GrandFather

Et les cadres au forfait jours annuel, vont-ils gagner plus ? Cela suppose une modification du code du travail les concernant...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Ils n'ont pas d'heures sup et bossent quoiqu'il arrive comme des malades, donc...

----------


## PRomu@ld

> En dbut de semaine, j'ai discut avec mon ancien patron. Il en est trs content de cette ide et l'attend avec impatience. Pour lui, a signifie qu'il n'a plus besoin d'augmenter ses salaris et que ceux qui veulent plus de pognon n'ont qu' bosser plus (je suis content de l'avoir quitt, moi).


+1

Mon pre bosse dans un grand groupe de tlcom, et en interne c'est ce qui se dit. Avec le passage au 35 heures, les salaires ont t gels et aucune embauche (par contre l'entreprise a touch des aides et pas qu'un peu !), l maintenant, il n'y aura pas d'augmentation de prvu non plus. Par contre ceux qui vont refuser les heures sup vont tre mal vus de la direction.




> - ma belle-soeur va pouvoir payer plus d'heures supplmentaires  son assistante ( les 2 y gagnent ),


S'il n'y a pas de boulot comment veux-tu faire faire des heures supplmentaires ?




> - ma copine va avoir des primes qui feront presque le double ( considres comme heures supplmentaires donc dfiscalises ).


prime = heure sup ? J'ai des doutes.

----------


## FloMo

> S'il n'y a pas de boulot comment veux-tu faire faire des heures supplmentaires ?


Dans le cas prsent, il y a du boulot ( comme dans beaucoup de PME ) mais pas forcment assez d'argent pour payer les heures supplmentaires. Donc pas d'heures supplmentaires ( ou du moins en quantit limite ).




> prime = heure sup ? J'ai des doutes.


Je sais que c'est le cas pour ma copine pour sr ( elle a eu les chiffres et la promesse est faite sous rserve que la loi passe ) et il semble que ce soit la mme chose pour mon boulot.

Qu'un patron paye 1500  pour que son employ en touche 800, ou qu'il paye 1500  pour que sont employ en touche 1500, pour lui c'est pareil. Limite, il peut mme se sucrer un peu dessus, l'employ y trouvera son compte ( admettons, 1200  pour l'employ donc 300  en plus pour lui et 400  en plus pour l'employ ).

----------


## hegros

prime <> heures sup c'est clair. 

D'ailleurs il arrive que les entreprises prfrent payer une prime plutot que des heures sup (bien que desfois se soit moins avantageux) parce que justement l'entreprise ne veut pas payer des taxes sur ces heures mais comme maintenant ca va tre dtax.

Au final pour le salari ca ne change rien puisque ces heures il faut bien les faire  ::aie::  La question qu'elles soient payes en heure sup ou en prime ne change rien de ce point de vue l.

----------


## FloMo

> prime <> heures sup c'est clair. 
> 
> D'ailleurs il arrive que les entreprises prfrent payer une prime plutot que des heures sup (bien que desfois se soit moins avantageux) parce que justement l'entreprise ne veut pas payer des taxes sur ces heures mais comme maintenant ca va tre dtax.
> 
> Au final pour le salari ca ne change rien puisque ces heures il faut bien les faire  La question qu'elles soient payes en heure sup ou en prime ne change rien de ce point de vue l.


Les primes sont moins taxes, mais taxes quand mme. Tu peux trs bien faire passer des primes en tant qu'heures supplmentaires...

----------


## souviron34

> ...Mais quand on voit que le CE d'EDF, tenu par la CGT, servait (sert encore ?)   financer en partie la CGT et le PCF (http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/economie/ent...rise-edf-.html)... C'est pas franchement mieux !


Sans vouloir du tout comparer les choses et les assimiler  la mafia, il y a aussi la CFDT et la CPAM (d'o la rvolte pour que le statut ne change pas), les VVF de EDF/GDF, etc...

On ne gagnera rien  tenter d'tablir un parallle. Il est vrai que ce sont 2 notions totalement diffrentes.

En ce qui concerne les USA, c'est vrai que cela a t historiquement ( cause de l'origine et de la condition sociale des migrants) un systme " la dmerde", et favoris par la loi sur la prohibition.

Maintenant cependant les choses de ce point de vue-l se sont stabilises (le plus gros problme d'organisations criminelles en Amrique du Nord sont la mafia russe et les gangs sud-amricains , bien devant les anciens Hells Angels ou les syndicats). Et pour la plupart les syndicats se comportent normalement, mais (comme je l'avais dj mentionn  propose des retraites) ont une VRAIE force reprsentative et de nuisance pour l'Etat en cas de grve (_pour rappel : Reagan, face  une grve des contrleurs ariens, n'a eu que la solution de virer tout le monde... la grve tant TOTALE_).

Donc je ne dis pas que c'est mieux. Je parlais du point de vue de la reprsentativit.

Et d'autre part, je pense qu'effectivement la logique d'affrontement systmatique (comme en politique d'ailleurs) s'est puise, et est responsable pour une bonne partie de la dsaffection..

----------


## fred777888999

> - ma copine va avoir des primes qui feront presque le double ( considres comme heures supplmentaires donc dfiscalises ).


Ta copine ca surtout l'avoir dans le c.. de la moitie de ce qui devrait etre son salaire en terme de cotisation retraite et droits au chomage et participer egalement de ce fait au deficit de la secu (entre autres).



> Aujourd'hui, tu veux bosser plus, a ne te rapporte rien. A quoi bon alors ? J'ai des RTT, je les passe  regarder mon chat dans le jaune des yeux... je prfre bosser et du coup mes RTT sautent ( et bien sr ne sont pas rembourses ).


Si les accords sur les heures sup etaient appliques (sisi, ca existe meme pour les cadres, c'est simplement plafonne, mais comme tu touche deja pas le plancher, le plafond...), elles devraient t'etre payees. Si elle ne le sont pas, il faut vraiment etre tres tres naif pour imaginer qu'elles vont tout d'un coup le devenir car elles sont defiscalises. Elle couteront certes moins cher a ton boss, mais par rapport au zero que ca lui coute actuellement ca restera bien trop, on va te presenter au journal de 13h les 3 pekins en france qui ont pu se payer une baraque avec ca mais toi tu aura que dalle  ::mouarf:: 
Ah, il est beau le discours pour justifier une non augmentation de salaire... vous comprenez, si ca dependait que de moi je le ferai, mais la je ne peux pas mon brave monsieur, la mondialisation et les taxes iniques m'obligent a m'augmenter moi plutot que vous.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Ta copine ca surtout l'avoir dans le c.. de la moitie de ce qui devrait etre son salaire en terme de cotisation retraite et droits au chomage et participer egalement de ce fait au deficit de la secu (entre autres).


Oui, c'est ce que je me disais, les primes ne comptent pas pour la retraite ? (je n'en suis pas certain).

D'ailleurs, en ce qui concerne les augmentations, celle que j'aimerai bien savoir, c'est celle des ministres, elle avait t de 70% en 2002, quelle va tre celle de cette anne ?

----------


## hegros

> Les primes sont moins taxes, mais taxes quand mme. Tu peux trs bien faire passer des primes en tant qu'heures supplmentaires...


Que les primes soient taxes cela ne m'tonnerait pas cependant plus le nombre d'heure sup est important plus il est plus avantageux pour l'entreprise de donner une prime plutot que de les payer sauf que maintenant ca risque de changer la donne. 

Point de vue salari ca ne change rien je fais des heures je gagne plus donc sarko n'a pas reinvent l'eau froide

----------


## FloMo

> Ta copine ca surtout l'avoir dans le c.. de la moitie de ce qui devrait etre son salaire en terme de cotisation retraite et droits au chomage et participer egalement de ce fait au deficit de la secu (entre autres).


A ce que j'ai compris de ton message, tu considres que de ne pas tre tax sur son travail favorise le chmage et le problme des retraites... Mouais !
En attendant, c'est surtout un pouvoir d'achat non-ngligeable que je vois. Pouvoir d'achat qui permet de relancer l'conomie. Cela fait que les franais seront de plus en plus demandeurs de services et de produits, et ainsi favorisera la cration d'emplois.
Pour les retraites, le problme est  court terme. Il faut donc trouver des solutions  court terme. La rduction du temps de travail n'en fait pas partie.




> Si les accords sur les heures sup etaient appliques (sisi, ca existe meme pour les cadres, c'est simplement plafonne, mais comme tu touche deja pas le plancher, le plafond...), elles devraient t'etre payees. Si elle ne le sont pas, il faut vraiment etre tres tres naif pour imaginer qu'elles vont tout d'un coup le devenir car elles sont defiscalises. Elle couteront certes moins cher a ton boss, mais par rapport au zero que ca lui coute actuellement ca restera bien trop, on va te presenter au journal de 13h les 3 pekins en france qui ont pu se payer une baraque avec ca mais toi tu aura que dalle 
> Ah, il est beau le discours pour justifier une non augmentation de salaire... vous comprenez, si ca dependait que de moi je le ferai, mais la je ne peux pas mon brave monsieur, la mondialisation et les taxes iniques m'obligent plutot a m'augmenter moi plutot que vous.


En tout cas, il nous file des primes. S'il les dclare en tant qu'heures supplmentaires, a lui rapportera et vu que Sarkozy a dit qu'il ne donnerait aux entreprises que si a se voyait sur la feuille de paie de l'employ, je suis confiant : il fera au moins un geste minimal.

----------


## hegros

Les retraites un problme  court terme ?  ::aie::   Tu veux plutot dire qu'il faut rformer rapidemment non ?

----------


## FloMo

> Les retraites un problme  court terme ?   Tu veux plutot dire qu'il faut rformer rapidemment non ?


Non, c'est un problme  court terme. Notre gnration sera sauve par le baby-boom. Le jour o on sera  la retraite, il y aura suffisamment d'actifs sur le march. De plus, la retraite par capitalisation sera rentre dans le moeurs.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Non, c'est un problme  court terme. Notre gnration sera sauve par le baby-boom. Le jour o on sera  la retraite, il y aura suffisamment d'actifs sur le march. De plus, la retraite par capitalisation sera rentre dans le moeurs.


Utopiste, idaliste ? Parce que tu comptes avoir une retraite ?

----------


## souviron34

> Non, c'est un problme  court terme. Notre gnration sera sauve par le baby-boom. Le jour o on sera  la retraite, il y aura suffisamment d'actifs sur le march. De plus, la retraite par capitalisation sera rentre dans le moeurs.



euh...

Censment ce devrait tre (ventuellement) le cas si le boulot tait correct.

Mais :

1) ma gnration n'aura que peu de retraites, et de plus tard (_mon age lgal actuel serait 67 ans.... Et encore sans tenir compte des priodes de chmage non cotises_).

2) Pour bnficier de la capitalisation, cela supposerais que tu aies pu cotis depuis un certain temps.... Vu la direction que prennent les rformes, je ne suis pas sr que cela voit le jour avant que tu n'aies dpass la moiti de ta carrire.

3) pour que le baby-boom te profites, encore faudrait-il que les jeunes dans 20 ans aient des boulots bien pays, et le plein emploi (pour mettre de l'argent dans les caisses). Et au vu de la mondialisation et des rticences  modifier le mode de vie.....

----------


## FloMo

> 1) ma gnration n'aura que peu de retraites, et de plus tard (_mon age lgal actuel serait 67 ans.... Et encore sans tenir compte des priodes de chmage non cotises_).


On fera ce qu'on peut pour vous payer votre retraite ( je n'ai que 23 ans ).




> 2) Pour bnficier de la capitalisation, cela supposerais que tu aies pu cotis depuis un certain temps.... Vu la direction que prennent les rformes, je ne suis pas sr que cela voit le jour avant que n'aies dpass la moiti de ta carrire.


En effet, il faut acclrer le mouvement.




> 3) pour que le baby-boom te profites, encore faudrait-il que les jeunes dans 20 ans aient des boulots bien pays, et le plein emploi (pour mettre de l'argent dans les caisses). Et au vu de la mondialisation et des rticences  modifier le mode de vie.....


Pour que le boulot soit bien pay, il faut des gens productifs, motivs et bien forms : les diffrentes propositions de rformes facilitant la formation et la flexibilit au niveau de l'emploi sont faites pour a. Aprs, il reste un certain problme de mentalit.
Pour le plein emploi, c'est la mme chose. J'ajouterai que plutt que de payer les chmeurs  dprimer chez eux, leur fournir un petit job de quelques heures par semaine pour rendre service  la socit peut tre trs conomique pour l'tat sur plusieurs plans et bnfique pour les individus.
Pour la mondialisation, je me souviens d'une poque o on disait que notre boulot allait partir en Inde ou en Chine. Quand on voit la qualit du travail l-bas, on laisse les employs en France. De plus, si la Chine, les Etats-Unis et d'autres taient correctement taxs et respectaient certaines rgles au niveau du travail avec des punitions plus svres, ce serait un plus. Il me semble que le nouveau gouvernement est aussi dans cette optique.
Pour les rticences  changer le mode de vie, je suis d'accord. Les franais veulent tout sans rien faire. Et aprs, ils se plaignent. Si les employs aimaient un peu plus leur boulot et les patrons seraient un peu moins requins, tout le monde y trouverait son compte.

Je pense que nous avons beaucoup  apprendre de nos voisins europens, car nous sommes  la trane.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> les diffrentes propositions de rformes facilitant la formation et la flexibilit au niveau de l'emploi sont faites pour a.


J'avais cru comprendre que la formation franaise tait plutt bonne (en rgle gnrale), il y a des choses  amliorer, c'est certain mais nous ne sommes pas un pays sous dvelopp sur ce point ... . Qu'entends tu par flexibilit ? 




> Pour le plein emploi, c'est la mme chose. J'ajouterai que plutt que de payer les chmeurs  dprimer chez eux, leur fournir un petit job de quelques heures par semaine pour rendre service  la socit peut tre trs conomique pour l'tat sur plusieurs plans et bnfique pour les individus.


Sur le papier c'est trs beau, d'une part, il faut du boulot pour a, et d'autre part, il faut tre honte, un chomeur qui va travailler deux ou trois heures par semaine, je suis pas certain que a l'aide relement ...




> De plus, si la Chine, les Etats-Unis et d'autres taient correctement taxs et respectaient certaines rgles au niveau du travail avec des punitions plus svres, ce serait un plus. Il me semble que le nouveau gouvernement est aussi dans cette optique.


Comment veux tu taxer les pays voyous ? Tu y crois ?




> Et aprs, ils se plaignent. Si les employs aimaient un peu plus leur boulot et les patrons seraient un peu moins requins, tout le monde y trouverait son compte.


A mon avis, tu vas me trouver manichen mais j'ai pas l'impression que les ouvriers, employs n'aiment pas leur boulot (en tout cas, d'aprs les sondages) et je ne suis pas certain que les patrons soient tous des requins (enfin j'ose l'esprer  ::aie::  ).

Ton discours semble vraiment idaliste, voire rveur, personnellement, je ne rve plus, je sais bien que je vais travailler au moins jusqu' 70 ans (si a n'est pas plus), pour avoir une retraite misrable, qu'il va falloir que je travaille comme un fou si je veux garder ma place (pensez donc qu'un pays de l'union a propos la semaine de 60 heures ... ), que la mdecine va devenir  deux vitesses sous couvert de rentabilit (comment peut-on parler de rentabilit en terme de sant ?), c'est comme a, c'est la rgle du jeu, je l'accepte.

----------


## kromartien

> Ton discours semble vraiment idaliste, voire rveur, personnellement, je ne rve plus, je sais bien que je vais travailler au moins jusqu' 70 ans (si a n'est pas plus), pour avoir une retraite misrable, qu'il va falloir que je travaille comme un fou si je veux garder ma place (pensez donc qu'un pays de l'union a propos la semaine de 60 heures ... ), que la mdecine va devenir  deux vitesses sous couvert de rentabilit (comment peut-on parler de rentabilit en terme de sant ?), c'est comme a, c'est la rgle du jeu, je l'accepte.


Il est dit "Travaille de toute ta vigueur pendant ta jeunesse, de faon  ce que quand tes vieux jours seront l, tu puisses en jouir sans entrave."

Si l'organisation du paiement des retraites est  ce point dfectueux, il ne faut plus compter dessus. Le seul critre est la loi, mais rien n'empche de garder de l'argent de ct tant qu'on le peut.

----------


## souviron34

> ....
> que la mdecine va devenir  deux vitesses sous couvert de rentabilit 
> ...



Ce qui me fait beaucoup rigoler (jaune) c'est qu'en France on pense qu'on a un systme de sant "au dessus de tout"...

Pour ce qui est du systme  2 vitesses, il y est depuis.... 60 ans...

Au cas o tu ne l'aurais pas remarqu, il faut une mutuelle , en France. Et cette mutuelle, suivant que tu payes cher ou pas, elle te rembourse mieux ou non.... De plus, tu as des cliniques prives et des hopitaux publics, des mdecins du secteur hospitalier consultant en mdecine prive, etc... Cela ressemble furieusement au systme amricain, sauf que chez eux a s'appelle des assurances et chez nous des mutuelles.

Donc qu'on arrte avec cette antienne que la "mdecine en France va devenir  2 vitesses"... Elle l'est.

Prenons le cas du Canada : la mdecine y est GRATUITE, sans avances d'argent, sans avoir  se faire rembourser, pour TOUS les habitants. Le financement est prlev sur les impts, qui, eux, vont dans un "pot commun".
Et ce sont les conservateurs de droite, tendance Bush, qui demandent "un rgime  la franaise"... (sic).

----------


## FloMo

> J'avais cru comprendre que la formation franaise tait plutt bonne (en rgle gnrale), il y a des choses  amliorer, c'est certain mais nous ne sommes pas un pays sous dvelopp sur ce point ... . Qu'entends tu par flexibilit ?


La formation devrait tre accessible  chacun plus facilement. Quelqu'un de relativement motiv devrait pouvoir aller jusqu'au bout de ce qu'il veut sans qu'on lui mette de btons dans les roues.
J'entends par flexibilit dans l'emploi le fait qu'une entreprise n'ai pas  hsiter  employer quelqu'un  cause des contraintes en cas de licenciement, le fait que l'on ait le choix de quitter son boulot quand on veut ( dans la limite du raisonnable ) sans avoir  s'inquiter sur le fait d'en retrouver un autre dans la mme branche ou dans une branche diffrente. J'entends aussi par flexibilit le fait que l'on ai pas besoin de tel ou tel diplme pour tre embauch mais que l'on soit plutt jug sur les comptences relles.




> Sur le papier c'est trs beau, d'une part, il faut du boulot pour a, et d'autre part, il faut tre honte, un chomeur qui va travailler deux ou trois heures par semaine, je suis pas certain que a l'aide relement ...


Ca l'aide  ne pas se dsocialiser,  se sentir utile,  ne pas prendre la mauvais habitude de se lever tard le matin.




> Comment veux tu taxer les pays voyous ? Tu y crois ?


Dj, il faut taxer plus svrement les importations. Ensuite, il est tout  fait possible de prvoir des amendes svres lors de certains abus. Tout ceci se ngocie au niveau europen.




> A mon avis, tu vas me trouver manichen mais j'ai pas l'impression que les ouvriers, employs n'aiment pas leur boulot (en tout cas, d'aprs les sondages) et je ne suis pas certain que les patrons soient tous des requins (enfin j'ose l'esprer  ).


Les employs aiment leur boulot mais n'aiment pas travailler. Les patrons ne sont pas tous des requins, mais certains ( surtout dans les grosses botes )  abusent.

T


> on discours semble vraiment idaliste, voire rveur, personnellement, je ne rve plus, je sais bien que je vais travailler au moins jusqu' 70 ans (si a n'est pas plus), pour avoir une retraite misrable, qu'il va falloir que je travaille comme un fou si je veux garder ma place (pensez donc qu'un pays de l'union a propos la semaine de 60 heures ... ), que la mdecine va devenir  deux vitesses sous couvert de rentabilit (comment peut-on parler de rentabilit en terme de sant ?), c'est comme a, c'est la rgle du jeu, je l'accepte.


Ton discours est trs dfaitiste. Je pense au contraire qu'il faut tre plus optimiste, s'intresser de prs  ce qui se passe dans notre pays car au moins le temps consacr  cet engagement vers le positif aura donn une part de rve. Ce rve peut d'ailleurs vite devenir une ralit. On en est  2 doigts. Il suffit que chacun y mette un peu de bonne volont. Ce n'est pas dans la dprime que l'on avance.
S'il y a une chance, mme infime, d'arranger les choses, autant la saisir. C'est d'ailleurs souvent dans ce genre de situation que les choses s'arrangent.

----------


## souviron34

> De plus, si la Chine, les Etats-Unis et d'autres taient correctement taxs et respectaient certaines rgles au niveau du travail avec des punitions plus svres, ce serait un plus. Il me semble que le nouveau gouvernement est aussi dans cette optique.





> Comment veux tu taxer les pays voyous ?



Je signale ici simplement que taxer des pays tels que ceux mentionns de "pays voyous" est un jugement pour le moins.... htif et arbitraire.

Si l'on tenait la drage haute  ces pays dans l'OCDE, ce serait un pas en avant. Mais la manire de fonctionner interne, en tous cas des USA que je connais (je ne connais rien  la Chine  part ce que j'entend dans les mdias)
est galement plus souple et moins contraignante pour les petites entrerprises.. On pourrait se lancer dans une longue discussion sur les pour/contre de tel ou tel avantage. Mais  priori ce n'est pas plus un pays voyou que la France avec les Frgates de Taiwan... 

C'est un pays de 370 millions d'habitants. Que l'Europe soit unie, avec un gouvernement (_mais ce n'est pas la France qui a dit non ??_  ::aie::  ) et nous traiterons d'gal  gal. Mais vouloir comparer 60 millions (_mme si historiquement la France tait forte_)  370 millions ou 1.3 milliards est vraiment de l'absurdit conomique.

----------


## fred777888999

> A ce que j'ai compris de ton message, tu considres que de ne pas tre tax sur son travail favorise le chmage et le problme des retraites... Mouais !


J'ai jamais dit une c...... pareille. J'ai dit que si tu empeche la secu de toucher des cotisations sur un travail effectue et paye a son juste prix, tu creuse le deficit de cette derniere, tout comme tu creuse le deficit d'une boite en la taxant au dela de ses capacites.

----------


## FloMo

> Je signale ici simplement que taxer des pays tels que ceux mentionns de "pays voyous" est un jugement pour le moins.... htif et arbitraire.
> 
> Si l'on tenait la drage haute  ces pays dans l'OCDE, ce serait un pas en avant. Mais la manire de fonctionner interne, en tous cas des USA que je connais (je ne connais rien  la Chine  part ce que j'entend dans les mdias)
> est galement plus souple et moins contraignante pour les petites entrerprises.. On pourrait se lancer dans une longue discussion sur les pour/contre de tel ou tel avantage. Mais  priori ce n'est pas plus un pays voyou que la France avec les Frgates de Taiwan... 
> 
> C'est un pays de 370 millions d'habitants. Que l'Europe soit unie, avec un gouvernement (_mais ce n'est pas la France qui a dit non ??_  ) et nous traiterons d'gal  gal. Mais vouloir comparer 60 millions (_mme si historiquement la France tait forte_)  370 millions ou 1.3 milliards est vraiment de l'absurdit conomique.


Je ne traite personne de voyou. Je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'il y a du pour et du contre.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> J'avais cru comprendre que la formation franaise tait plutt bonne (en rgle gnrale), il y a des choses  amliorer, c'est certain mais nous ne sommes pas un pays sous dvelopp sur ce point ... .


La formation est bien, sauf qu'on ne forme pas pour les mtiers dont on a besoin.

----------


## FloMo

> La formation est bien, sauf qu'on ne forme pas pour les mtiers dont on a besoin.


Exactement. Le problme, c'est quand les tudiants rlent parce que certaines classes accepteront moins de personnes et d'autres auront plus de place. On leur propose d'tre en phase avec la ralit du march et ils refusent.

----------


## bidou

> La formation est bien, sauf qu'on ne forme pas pour les mtiers dont on a besoin.


on essayes dj de former pour les mtiers que les gens ont envie de faire. Pas facile de motiver quelqu'un  faire un truc qui l'emmerde profondment. Encore plus si c'est pay au lance pierre...

----------


## fred777888999

> on essayes dj de former pour les mtiers que les gens ont envie de faire. Pas facile de motiver quelqu'un  faire un truc qui l'emmerde profondment. Encore plus si c'est pay au lance pierre...


En primes, une bonne culture GENERALE et de bonnes capacites d'evolution est bien plus en phase avec le marche qu'une unique comptence. Les ricains ont ca de clairement mieux que nous, ils jugent les gens sur leurs parcours et leur motivation pas sur l'cole dont ils sont sortis.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Prenons le cas du Canada : la mdecine y est GRATUITE, sans avances d'argent, sans avoir  se faire rembourser, pour TOUS les habitants. Le financement est prlev sur les impts, qui, eux, vont dans un "pot commun".


Tu as dj eu l'occasion d'avoir (ou des amis) qui ont eu un enfant au canada ? A mon avis on ne doit pas parler du mme canada, les soins hospitaliers y sont horiblement cher.




> on essayes dj de former pour les mtiers que les gens ont envie de faire. Pas facile de motiver quelqu'un  faire un truc qui l'emmerde profondment. Encore plus si c'est pay au lance pierre...


Que fais-tu des gens qui aiment ce qu'ils font (ou vont faire), et qui seront quand mme pays au lance pierre ...  ::aie::  




> La formation devrait tre accessible  chacun plus facilement.


Actuellement tu peux rentrer avec un bac  la fac, et bientt il y aura selection (financire ? niveau ? ) , a sera donc une accessibilit plus limit.




> Quelqu'un de relativement motiv devrait pouvoir aller jusqu'au bout de ce qu'il veut sans qu'on lui mette de btons dans les roues.


Commence par demander la suppression des inscriptions hors de prix dans les coles d'ing prive  ::aie::  




> Dj, il faut taxer plus svrement les importations.


Alors l, attention, c'est  double tranchant, si tu taxes les importations, automatiquement les prix  la consommation vont automatiquement augmenter. A titre d'exemple, la plupars des composants informatiques sont fabriqus  l'tranger (plus particulirement en asie), si tu augmentes les taxes, les produits informatiques vont augmenter, ce qui je pense sera contre productif pour la relance de la consommation.




> Ton discours est trs dfaitiste. Je pense au contraire qu'il faut tre plus optimiste, s'intresser de prs  ce qui se passe dans notre pays car au moins le temps consacr  cet engagement vers le positif aura donn une part de rve.


Mon discours est dfaitiste pour les uns, raliste pour les autres, je veux bien rver mais le rveil est dur. Je suis normment la vie politique du pays, de ma rgion, de ma commune, et franchement c'est pas ce qui me fait rver le plus en fait ... 




> Ce rve peut d'ailleurs vite devenir une ralit. On en est  2 doigts.


C'est une question de point de vue  ::aie::  




> Il suffit que chacun y mette un peu de bonne volont.


Oui, je suis d'accord, mais j'ai souvent l'impression que ce sont souvent les mmes qui mettent ces bonnes volonts.




> Ce qui me fait beaucoup rigoler (jaune) c'est qu'en France on pense qu'on a un systme de sant "au dessus de tout"...
> 
> Pour ce qui est du systme  2 vitesses, il y est depuis.... 60 ans...


Je n'ai pas dis que le systme est sans faille, qu'il est parfait, qu'il n'est pas  deux vitesses, mais j'ai l'impression que le foss se creuse et va se creuser dans les annes  venir. Un truc simple, si tu as besoin d'un rendez-vous pour tes lunettes il faut que tu attendes quelques semaines (ou plus souvent des mois), par contre si tu peux financer, tu peux avoir un rendez vous plus rapidement ... et a va devenir comme a un peu partout. Alors a n'est pas parce qu'il y a des erreurs dans la mdecine qu'il faut les amplifier.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> on essayes dj de former pour les mtiers que les gens ont envie de faire. Pas facile de motiver quelqu'un  faire un truc qui l'emmerde profondment. Encore plus si c'est pay au lance pierre...


Le truc, c'est que ce n'est pas pay au lance-pierre, c'est meixu pay que la recherche...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Actuellement tu peux rentrer avec un bac  la fac, et bientt il y aura selection (financire ? niveau ? ) , a sera donc une accessibilit plus limit.


Ca ne sera jamais le cas.



> Commence par demander la suppression des inscriptions hors de prix dans les coles d'ing prive


Tu peux arrter de raconter ces neries, a commence  me courir, srieusement. Il n'y AUCUNE cole d'ingnieurs d'un certain standing qui ait des inscriptions hors de prix. 1500 n'est pas hors de prix aux dernires nouvelles.



> Alors l, attention, c'est  double tranchant, si tu taxes les importations, automatiquement les prix  la consommation vont automatiquement augmenter. A titre d'exemple, la plupars des composants informatiques sont fabriqus  l'tranger (plus particulirement en asie), si tu augmentes les taxes, les produits informatiques vont augmenter, ce qui je pense sera contre productif pour la relance de la consommation.


Dj le cas pour les crans avec prise DVI. Rsultat, on achte les crans fabriqus dans les pays de l'Est. Je trouve a bien...



> Mon discours est dfaitiste pour les uns, raliste pour les autres, je veux bien rver mais le rveil est dur. Je suis normment la vie politique du pays, de ma rgion, de ma commune, et franchement c'est pas ce qui me fait rver le plus en fait ...


Tu n'es pas dfaitiste, tu es  ct des clous sur certains aspects, et c'est dommage.

----------


## souviron34

> Tu as dj eu l'occasion d'avoir (ou des amis) qui ont eu un enfant au canada ? A mon avis on ne doit pas parler du mme canada, les soins hospitaliers y sont horiblement cher.


J'y ai vcu 17 ans...

et non.. J'ai t trait pour des calculs urinaires GRATUITEMENT. Et ici il a fallu que j'ailles en clinique, j'ai pay 3500 euros...




> Je n'ai pas dis que le systme est sans faille, qu'il est parfait, qu'il n'est pas  deux vitesses, mais j'ai l'impression que le foss se creuse et va se creuser dans les annes  venir. Un truc simple, si tu as besoin d'un rendez-vous pour tes lunettes il faut que tu attendes quelques semaines (ou plus souvent des mois), par contre si tu peux financer, tu peux avoir un rendez vous plus rapidement ... et a va devenir comme a un peu partout. Alors a n'est pas parce qu'il y a des erreurs dans la mdecine qu'il faut les amplifier.


*
MAIS C'EST COMME CA DEPUIS BELLE LURETTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

En plus, c'est les socialistes qui ont supprim les dispensaires gratuits..

Mais sans parler de politique, si tu veux un rendez-vous avec un spcialiste, t'as intrt  le faire dans le priv, ou dans la partie prive du mec bossant en hopital : tu iras 10 fois plus vite.. mais pour 10 fois plus cher... Ma femme a eu a il y a 14 ans. Mon pre il y a 24 ans... 

C'est ni pire ni mieux. C'est le systme franais .... et a n'a pas CHANGE...

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Tu peux arrter de raconter ces neries, a commence  me courir, srieusement. Il n'y AUCUNE cole d'ingnieurs d'un certain standing qui ait des inscriptions hors de prix. 1500 n'est pas hors de prix aux dernires nouvelles.


Connais-tu les tarifs de Supinfo, Epita, Epitech, EPSI ... ?




> Les frais de scolarit slvent donc pour 2006-2007  5990 euros par an tout compris pour tous les cycles dtudes (pr inscription et inscription dfinitive incluses en paiement comptant). Ils peuvent tre rgls en plusieurs fois (dans ce cas, une majoration de 300 euros est applique soit : 1000 euros  la pr inscription (date limite le 31 mai) - 2000 euros  linscription dfinitive (date limite le 15 juillet) - 2000 euros avant le 30 novembre et le solde de 1290 euros avant la fin du mois de fvrier.
> 
> Les frais de scolarit ne comprennent pas l'achat d'un ordinateur portable indispensable pour suivre une scolarit normale  SUPINFO.





> Premier versement  :  950 Euro
>   + Frais de scolarit : 6690 Euro (ou 4x 1730 Euro ou 10x 705 Euro)
>   + Frais annexes      :  410 Euro





> Le truc, c'est que ce n'est pas pay au lance-pierre, c'est meixu pay que la recherche...


Et si ce qui te branche c'est la recherche ? ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Connais-tu les tarifs de Supinfo, Epita, Epitech ... ?


Supinfo n'est pas une cole d'ingnieur de grand standing, une vrai cole d'ing pour l'info = ENSIMAG
Epita, Epitech sont des coles d'ingnieurie, pas des coles d'ing. Et si c'est pour apprendre  coder, je prfre le faire tranquillement chez moi, en me cultivant dans d'autres domaines qui seront utiles si je voulais faire de l'info - mes collgues de promo travaillent presque tous en informatique, ils n'ont pas tous fait une option d'informatique -



> Et si ce qui te branche c'est la recherche ?


L, t'as pas de bol en france, et comme je fais partie de ces gens, c'est vraiment pas de bol - le pire, c'est la recherche en bio, avec de la chance, tu as un poste fixe mal pay  35 ans...

----------


## souviron34

> on essayes dj de former pour les mtiers que les gens ont envie de faire. Pas facile de motiver quelqu'un  faire un truc qui l'emmerde profondment. Encore plus si c'est pay au lance pierre...


ouais mais former quelqu'un avec un doctorat de machinchose et qu'il finisse pompiste, tu crois pas que a fais encore plus rler ????

----------


## bidou

> Que fais-tu des gens qui aiment ce qu'ils font (ou vont faire), et qui seront quand mme pays au lance pierre ...


Au moins ils aiment ce qu'ils font... ::aie::  




> Le truc, c'est que ce n'est pas pay au lance-pierre, c'est meixu pay que la recherche...


Ben alors tant mieux, parce que moi je travaille dans la recherche et c'est bien pay.

----------


## souviron34

> ... le pire, c'est la recherche en bio, avec de la chance, tu as un poste fixe mal pay  35 ans...



Bah c'est pas le pire, avec les bio-tech et tout et tout..

Moi je dirais encore pire mon premier domaine : l'astrophysique... Qu'est-ce que tu veux que a fasse  99.99999 % des industriels de savoir que tu connais comment vrifier la thorie de la relativit ou comment sont rparties les couleurs dans une galaxie en fonction de la distance au centre ???

 ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Ben alors tant mieux, parce que moi je travaille dans la recherche et c'est bien pay.


Je prcise, pardon, la recherche publique, style universit, ... le CEA and C, c'est mieux pay.

----------


## fred777888999

> Ben alors tant mieux, parce que moi je travaille dans la recherche et c'est bien pay.


T'en fait pas, on nous a promis que la recherche d'emploi serait dorenavant moins bien payee en France.  ::aie::

----------


## bidou

> ouais mais former quelqu'un avec un doctorat de machinchose et qu'il finisse pompiste, tu crois pas que a fais encore plus rler ????


Non, il y a un tas de gens qui ont fait des petits boulots avant de trouver le boulot qu'ils voulaient faire. Si ils n'avaient mme pas pu l'apprendre ce boulot, ils ne l'auraient jamais eu, ca c'est sur...

----------


## souviron34

> Non, il y a un tas de gens qui ont fait des petits boulots avant de trouver le boulot qu'ils voulaient faire. Si ils n'avaient mme pas pus l'apprendre ce boulot, ils ne l'auraient jamais eu, ca c'est sur...



oh mais je parlais pas de petis boulots AVANT d'avoir travaill... Je disais APRES.... au bout de 15/20 ans de carrire....

----------


## bidou

> oh mais je parlais pas de petis boulots AVANT d'avoir travaill... Je disais APRES.... au bout de 15/20 ans de carrire....


Et alors. Tu prfres leur dire, au lieu de faire ce qui vous plait pendant 15 ou 20 ans, faites plutt ce que vous ne voulez pas pendant toute votre vie ?

----------


## souviron34

non je prfre leur dire :

"Je sais que vous aimeriez faire a. Mais si voulez faire 15 ans de pompiste, il n'y a pas mieux car il n'y a pas de boulot dans cette branche. Donc regardez par l, c'est aussi intressant, et il y a du boulot.."..

----------


## bidou

> non je prfre leur dire :
> 
> "Je sais que vous aimeriez faire a. Mais si voulez faire 15 ans de pompiste, il n'y a pas mieux car il n'y a pas de boulot dans cette branche. Donc regardez par l, c'est aussi intressant, et il y a du boulot.."..


Sauf que ca ne les intressera pas forcment

----------


## GrandFather

> "Je sais que vous aimeriez faire a. Mais si voulez faire 15 ans de pompiste, il n'y a pas mieux car il n'y a pas de boulot dans cette branche. Donc regardez par l, c'est aussi intressant, et il y a du boulot.."..


C'est le discours rcurrent des dirigeants d'entreprises de la restauration, de l'hotellerie et du BTP, secteurs qui manquent de bras. Carence bien tonnante tout de mme, quand on sait qu'il s'agit des mtiers parmi les plus durs physiquement et pas forcment parmi les mieux pays...  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> Sauf que ca ne les intressera pas forcment



et bien t'as bien de la chance si tu fais ce que t'avais choisi au dpart..

Moi j'tais parti sur l'astrophysique, et j'ai fais pleins de trucs depuis, tous passionnants, mais certainement pas dans ce domaine..

Et je pense que ,  part si tu as la chance d'avoir un poste en recherche publique (et donc qui ncessiterait un "numerus clausus", muique le nombre de postes est connu  l'avance) , pourquoi se fixer vers quelque chose qui n'a pas de dbouchs ?

a m'a caus des jours et semaines d'angoisse et d'insomnies  quitter le domaine, pusiqu'on m'avait "bourr le crne" en me disant que je ferais a...

Mais depuis, qu'est-ce que c'est le fun.. Et si on m'avait dit que je ferais tout a  l'poque, j'aurais trait la personne de malade mental..

----------


## souviron34

et pour ajouter, je ne sais pas pour vous, mais  mon age ici en France, malgr mon cursus, cela devient de plus en plus une vidence pour moi que je vais me tourner vers le BTP ou l'hotellerie.

On ne veut pas de quelqu'un de mon age dans un domaine scientifique. Donc profitez en bien.. On en reparlera plus tard..

----------


## bidou

oui j'ai de la chance et j'ai travaill pour y arriver. Et je ne doutes pas qu'un jour je serais peut tre oblig de faire des choses que je n'aime pas ou moins. Mais au moins j'aurais fais ce que je voulais pendant un grand moment

----------


## souviron34

lol parce que moi j'ai pas travaill pour y arriver ??

non mais c'est n'importe quoi...

Je l'ai dj dit ailleurs : quand je me suis prsent au CNRS, il y avait 84 candidats pour 4 places... Et on nous a dit "les prochains postes c'est dans 6 ans"...

t'as eu du bol (ou du piston  :;):  ) d'tre dans les 4...

----------


## r0d

> Tu peux arrter de raconter ces neries, a commence  me courir, srieusement. Il n'y AUCUNE cole d'ingnieurs d'un certain standing qui ait des inscriptions hors de prix. 1500 n'est pas hors de prix aux dernires nouvelles.





> Certaines coles sont quasi gratuites (gnralement les meilleures !). Pour les autres, comptez 500  6 500  lanne.


Et pour les coles de commerce:



> Les frais de scolarit dans ces coles prives slvent en moyenne  5000  par an.

----------


## Mat.M

> On ne veut pas de quelqu'un de mon age dans un domaine scientifique. Donc profitez en bien.. On en reparlera plus tard..


A ta place y'aurait belle lurette que j'aurais saut dans un avion pour San Fransisco et essayer de casser la baraque pour me faire embaucher dans une start-up dans les biotechs ou autre.
Bien sur faut maitriser l'anglais mais en France c'est totalement sclros le CNRS c'est une mafia et y'a pas de fonds d'investissement pour la recherche.
Y'a qu' voir mme les quipes de foot comme le PSG se font racheter par les Hedge Funds amricains  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Marche pas ton lien, mais pour avoir fait les concours, et je ne suis pas le seul dans la famille, les coles d'ingnieurs correctes, sur E3A ou CPP, ont des frais d'inscription faibles par rapport aux coles de commerce qui ne sont pas subventionnes, elles, par l'tat. Supelec,  1500, est parmi les plus chres, donc les 6500, c'est une exception.





> A ta place y'aurait belle lurette que j'aurais saut dans un avion pour San Fransisco et essayer de casser la baraque pour me faire embaucher dans une start-up dans les biotechs ou autre.
> Bien sur faut maitriser l'anglais mais en France c'est totalement sclros le CNRS c'est une mafia et y'a pas de fonds d'investissement pour la recherche.


C'est pas pour rien que a rle  chaque fois qu'on prononce le mot rforme chez eux.
MAis c'est vrai qu'en astrophysique, il n'y a pas tant de postes que a, ce n'est pas aussi porteur que la biotechnologie, et encore, ce n'est qu'une fraction des doctorants en bio qui peuvent se reconvertir l-dedans.

----------


## bidou

> lol parce que moi j'ai pas travaill pour y arriver ??
> 
> non mais c'est n'importe quoi...
> 
> Je l'ai dj dit ailleurs : quand je me suis prsent au CNRS, il y avait 84 candidats pour 4 places... Et on nous a dit "les prochains postes c'est dans 6 ans"...
> 
> t'as eu du bol (ou du piston  ) d'tre dans les 4...


Je n'ai jamais dis que tu n'avais pas travaill, j'ai juste dit que croire que seule la chance entre en ligne de compte est une illusion. Et je n'ai pas postul au CNRS, c'est trop mal pay.
En plus au CNRS, ce que tu cherches le plus dans ta carrire, c'est des budgets pour pouvoir bosser  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> A ta place y'aurait belle lurette que j'aurais saut dans un avion pour San Fransisco et essayer de casser la baraque pour me faire embaucher dans une start-up dans les biotechs ou autre.
> Bien sur faut maitriser l'anglais mais en France c'est totalement sclros le CNRS c'est une mafia et y'a pas de fonds d'investissement pour la recherche.
> Y'a qu' voir mme les quipes de foot comme le PSG se font racheter par les Hedge Funds amricains



qu'est-ce que tu crois que j'ai fais pendant 17 ans  :8O:   ?

 ::mrgreen::  

Et je vais sans doute y revenir  :;): 

Tout ce que je disais, c'est qu'il ne me parat pas choquant de dire "ya pas de dbouchs l-dedans. On FERRRRRRRRRMMMMMMMEEEE "..

L'tude de la psycho-pathologie chez les fourmis rouges de la Nouvelle-Guine occidentale entre 1730 et 1750 .....
Bof..

----------


## r0d

> Marche pas ton lien, mais pour avoir fait les concours, et je ne suis pas le seul dans la famille, les coles d'ingnieurs correctes, sur E3A ou CPP, ont des frais d'inscription faibles par rapport aux coles de commerce qui ne sont pas subventionnes, elles, par l'tat. Supelec,  1500, est parmi les plus chres, donc les 6500, c'est une exception.


Ho. Bah je sais pas, sur mon poste a fonctionne: http://finances.fr.msn.com/actu-eco/...mentid=4387313
En fait, si j'ai bien compris, les deux premires annes ne sont pas chres, mais ce sont les trois dernire qui le sont. Je n'y connais rien aux grandes coles, mais les deux premires annes, c'est ce qu'on appelle une prpa?

----------


## bidou

> Tout ce que je disais, c'est qu'il ne me parat pas choquant de dire "ya pas de dbouchs l-dedans. On FERRRRRRRRRMMMMMMMEEEE "..
> 
> L'tude de la psycho-pathologie chez les fourmis rouges de la Nouvelle-Guine occidentale entre 1730 et 1750 .....
> Bof..


Voila, comme ca on pourras faire comme pour les chimistes, on leur dira, venez ici y a plein de boulot, jusqu'au jour ou on dira "ah non la y en a plus" pous la plus grande joie de tous ceux qui auront cru ce qu'on leur aura dit...

----------


## GrandFather

> Tout ce que je disais, c'est qu'il ne me parat pas choquant de dire "ya pas de dbouchs l-dedans. On FERRRRRRRRRMMMMMMMEEEE "..
> 
> L'tude de la psycho-pathologie chez les fourmis rouges de la Nouvelle-Guine occidentale entre 1730 et 1750 .....
> Bof..


Pour toi, l'intrt scientifique se mesure uniquement aux dbouchs industriels ?

----------


## zooro

> Pour toi, l'intrt scientifique se mesure uniquement aux dbouchs industriels ?


S'il n'y a jamais d'application industrielle (donc concrte) mme indirecte, a sert  quoi ? A part  satisfaire notre curiosit ?

----------


## bidou

> S'il n'y a jamais d'application industrielle (donc concrte) mme indirecte, a sert  quoi ? A part  satisfaire notre curiosit ?


A rien. La connaissance ne sert  rien et c'est pour cela qu'on t'enseigne l'histoire, la philosophie et la littrature, pour te faire perdre du temps. Le seul but de l'humanit c'est produire, c'est quand mme terrible que tout le monde ne s'en rende pas compte  ::aie::

----------


## kromartien

> S'il n'y a jamais d'application industrielle (donc concrte) mme indirecte, a sert  quoi ? A part  satisfaire notre curiosit ?


signifie pour moi : 
"Lorsque l'industrie aura vid votre cerveau de sa substance cratrice, ils pourront vous dire d'aller vous faire foutre simplement. "

On marche sur la tte. Je ne vois pas en quoi la justification d'une activit doit forcment tre financire. La marchandisation de l'activit humaine est srement ce qui a men aux pires abus : l'esclavage, l'exploitation de l'homme par l'homme, etc. Bien sr nos capacits industrielles levent notre niveau de vie, mais c'est justement pour a que nous devons nous garder de rester dans un confort de biens acquis et de production  la chane. 

La comptence est plus importante que son application bte et mchante.




> A rien. La connaissance ne sert  rien et c'est pour cela qu'on t'enseigne l'histoire, la philosophie et la littrature, pour te faire perdre du temps. Le seul but de l'humanit c'est produire, c'est quand mme terrible que tout le monde ne s'en rende pas compte


C'est vrai qu'il faut un certain effort pour russir  s'affranchir de la propagande consumriste dans une socit capitaliste et comptitive.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Ho. Bah je sais pas, sur mon poste a fonctionne: http://finances.fr.msn.com/actu-eco/...mentid=4387313
> En fait, si j'ai bien compris, les deux premires annes ne sont pas chres, mais ce sont les trois dernire qui le sont. Je n'y connais rien aux grandes coles, mais les deux premires annes, c'est ce qu'on appelle une prpa?


Il n'y a pas de prpa dans les grandes coles d'ingnieurs. Je ne sais pas do sortent ces chiffres, mais ils sont biaiss.




> Pour toi, l'intrt scientifique se mesure uniquement aux dbouchs industriels ?


Il y a une diffrence entre former trop de gens et fermer des labos.
Le but, c'est de garder les chercheurs dans ces diffrents domaines, mais restreindre l'accs pour qu'il n'y ait plus trop de personnes dans ces filires.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Il n'y a pas de prpa dans les grandes coles d'ingnieurs.


C'est quoi une prpa intgr alors ? ::cfou::   ::koi::

----------


## 2Eurocents

> C'est quoi une prpa intgr alors ?


Bah, si je suis le raisonnement, c'est dans les petites coles, seulement ...

----------


## kromartien

En fait c'est constitu pour les coles qui forment les lves en 5 ans en interne, le droulement de la formation est assez ferm et cibl en fonction de la poursuite d'tude, contrairement  la classe prparatoire qui a un programme officiel gnraliste et comportant une formation littraire de qualit.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Il y a les coles d'ingnieurs en 3 ans et celles en 5 ans. Celles en 5 ans recrutent  BAC et BAC+2 aprs leurs prpas intgres.
Les grandes coles ne sont que des coles en 3 ans.

----------


## zooro

> A rien. La connaissance ne sert  rien et c'est pour cela qu'on t'enseigne l'histoire, la philosophie et la littrature, pour te faire perdre du temps. Le seul but de l'humanit c'est produire, c'est quand mme terrible que tout le monde ne s'en rende pas compte





> La connaissance s'acquiert par l'exprience, tout le reste n'est que de l'information.


Il y a une application  l'histoire, la philo, la littrature. Ne serait-ce que les loisirs.
Par contre, y a-t-il une application  l'tude de la trajectoire des bulles de champagne ? J'espre que oui. Parce que le CNRS paie un gars  regarder ces bulles depuis plusieurs annes...  ::mouarf::  




> Envoy par zooro
> 
> S'il n'y a jamais d'application industrielle (donc concrte) mme indirecte, a sert  quoi ? A part  satisfaire notre curiosit ?
> 
> 
> signifie pour moi :
> "Lorsque l'industrie aura vid votre cerveau de sa substance cratrice, ils pourront vous dire d'aller vous faire foutre simplement. "


T'as un problme avec ton analyseur smantique, alors  ::aie::  




> On marche sur la tte. Je ne vois pas en quoi la justification d'une activit doit forcment tre financire.


Moi non plus. Je n'ai pas vu d'allusion  la finance dans ma phrase, ni au commerce. Peut-tre associes-tu le mot "concret"  la finance ?

----------


## kromartien

concret matriel == argent pice monnaie

ne serait-ce que pour le transport de marchandises, l'effort de production, de planification, d'organisation que a implique.

Donc oui le concret c'est du financier, de l'argent pour moi.

L'abstraction a des applications concrtes, mais elle peut tout aussi bien rester pure abstraction pendant un temps indtermin, jusqu' ce qu'elle trouve une application. De toutes les manires, l'abstraction est ncessaire  toutes les formalisations desquelles dcoulent les applications pratiques.

de la thorie  la pratique, le chemin est parfois difficile. La pratique c'est donc de l'effort, encore de l'effort, etc.

Un posteur a dit que peu d'industriels s'intressaient au fait d'avoir une dmonstration exprimentale de la thorie de la relativit. Et bien. C'est un grand tort. Car le fait justement que les industriels ne trouvent pas d'applications concrtes  ce genre de choses montre bien que pour eux le concret est uniquement ce qu'il reprsente en terme d'argent, ni plus ni moins. 

Donc je dis oui, croire en l'argent, c'est mal, parce que c'est prendre les choses du mauvais ct de la lorgnette.  Car certaines choses sont plus prcieuses que l'argent. Le problme est ceux qui n'y croient pas.

----------


## souviron34

> ..
> Un posteur a dit que peu d'industriels s'intressaient au fait d'avoir une dmonstration exprimentale de la thorie de la relativit. Et bien. C'est un grand tort. Car le fait justement que les industriels ne trouvent pas d'applications concrtes  ce genre de choses montre bien que pour eux le concret est uniquement ce qu'il reprsente en terme d'argent, ni plus ni moins.


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

Si j'ai dis a, c'est juste pour dire qu'avec ce genre de formations, tu ne trouveras pas de boulot dans TA FORMATION, c'est tout ce que j'ai dit...

Et si tu penses qu'un jour, un industriel qui ne penserait pas  faire de l'argent l'utiliserais...  part appliquer les spcifications des scientifiques professionels du CERN et de la recherche nuclaire pour faire le Tokamak , la centrale  fusion, euh.... je ne vois pas  quoi il pourrait appliquer a.. sans parler d'argent, juste un produit, qui est bien ce que font les industriels, non ???

[Bon, je pousse un peu, car pour ce domaine il y a quelques (rares) applications...]

Mais simplement ce que je disais c'est que la connaissance pour la connaissance c'est bien joli, mais le seul endroit o tu puisses faire a c'est la recherche publique. 

Et on revient au point de dpart : si votre argument est celui-ci, alors comme le nombre de poste est connu pour la recherche publique (_et les prvisons en gnral correctes sur au moins 10 ans (sauf coup de pouce exceptionnel_)), on devrait donc appliquer un numrus clausus...






> Pour toi, l'intrt scientifique se mesure uniquement aux dbouchs industriels ?


non, mais voir ci-dessus...

----------


## bidou

> Il y a une application  l'histoire, la philo, la littrature. Ne serait-ce que les loisirs.
> Par contre, y a-t-il une application  l'tude de la trajectoire des bulles de champagne ? J'espre que oui. Parce que le CNRS paie un gars  regarder ces bulles depuis plusieurs annes...


Il y a une application  tout puisque il n'existe pas de recherche applique sans recherche fondamentale et qu'il n'est pas possible de savoir quelles seront les connaissances ncessaires pour les dcouvertes du futur. C'est parce que depuis des millnaires les hommes ont essay de comprendre le monde mme en regardant des bulles de champagne que le monde est ce qu'il est aujourd'hui. 
Mais n'en doutons pas, il y avait surement des gens que Galvani faisait marrer avec son electricit et ses grenouilles autant que ceux qui se moquent de l'tude des bulles de champagne ou de la parthnogense de l'oursin...
S'il y a une chose de certaine c'est que si on avais appliqu le principe de la recherche 'utile' depuis le dbut, on serait encore en train de se peler les noix dans une grotte...




> Et on revient au point de dpart : si votre argument est celui-ci, alors comme le nombre de poste est connu pour la recherche publique (et les prvisons en gnral correctes sur au moins 10 ans (sauf coup de pouce exceptionnel)), on devrait donc appliquer un numrus clausus...


Le CNRS recrute sur concours, je ne vois pas trop comment tu vas mettre en place un numrus clausus qui ait un sens.

----------


## kromartien

> Et on revient au point de dpart : si votre argument est celui-ci, alors comme le nombre de poste est connu pour la recherche publique (_et les prvisons en gnral correctes sur au moins 10 ans (sauf coup de pouce exceptionnel_)), on devrait donc appliquer un numrus clausus...


videmment,  :8O:  inutile de devenir chercheur si personne n'aura les moyens de vous faire vivre d'une telle activit, je ne peux que vous rejoindre, et permettre  des jeunes de suivre ces formations diplmantes, qui valident le mtier de chercheur, c'est former des chmeurs potentiels pour cette branche.

Je n'aimerai pas tre dup de cette faon.

Mais oui dans ce cas c'est la comptition qui assure le recrutement des chercheurs dans le cas de la formation de doctorants.  ::aie::  j'suis averti.

----------


## zooro

> Il y a une application  tout puisque il n'existe pas de recherche applique sans recherche fondamentale et qu'il n'est pas possible de savoir quelles seront les connaissances ncessaires pour les dcouvertes du futur. C'est parce que depuis des millnaires les hommes ont essay de comprendre le monde mme en regardant des bulles de champagne que le monde est ce qu'il est aujourd'hui. 
> Mais n'en doutons pas, il y avait surement des gens que Galvani faisait marrer avec son electricit et ses grenouilles autant que ceux qui se moquent de l'tude des bulles de champagne ou de la parthnogense de l'oursin...
> S'il y a une chose de certaine c'est que si on avais appliqu le principe de la recherche 'utile' depuis le dbut, on serait encore en train de se peler les noix dans une grotte...


Je n'ai pas dit autre chose.
S'il y a une application concrte un jour, mme indirecte, c'est utile. Sinon, c'est inutile pour le grand public (j'imagine que comme a a fait vivre des chercheurs pendant quelques annes, c'est au moins utile pour eux). On ne peut sans doute pas le savoir  l'avance, mais a n'en reste pas moins inutile.

----------


## bidou

> Je n'ai pas dit autre chose.
> S'il y a une application concrte un jour, mme indirecte, c'est utile. Sinon, c'est inutile pour le grand public (j'imagine que comme a a fait vivre des chercheurs pendant quelques annes, c'est au moins utile pour eux). On ne peut sans doute pas le savoir  l'avance, mais a n'en reste pas moins inutile.


Et....
Qu'est ce que ca fait que de soit inutile ????

----------


## zooro

> Et....
> Qu'est ce que ca fait que de soit inutile ????


Ben rien, je ne faisais que rpondre  la question "Pour toi, l'intrt scientifique se mesure uniquement aux dbouchs industriels ?".

----------


## souviron34

bon.. l a drive..

Le problme initial tait :

faut-il ou non restreindre les inscriptions  des formations ne dbouchant sur rien, et orienter dans la mesure du possible vers des formations donnant des dbouchs :

ma rponse est OUI.

C'est tout.

----------


## bidou

Oui mais tu ne rponds pas  la question. Comment fais t'on pour le faire de faon quitable. A qu'elle moment fait on la restriction ?
Car pour les postes du CNRS par exemple, c'est un recrutement sur concours, donc de quel droit doit on empcher ceux qui le souhaite de tenter leur chance

----------


## hegros

Pour ceux que cela intresent on connait maintenant la composition du gouvernement post-moderne ultra-branch : 
http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,...?xtor=RSS-3208

Ca fais plaisir de voir Kouchner aux affaires trangres et europennes cependant il doit tre le seul ministre de gauche et d'autant plus du parti socialiste, le reste tant souvent des umpistes dont une nouvelle au ministre de la justice rachida dati.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

C'est dj bien, non ? A la base, il est UMP et a fait campagne juste avec l'UMP, Sarko...
Il a donc fait ce que les autres avaient envisag tout en se tapant dessus.

----------


## hegros

On verra ce qui changera par rapport au gouvernement o il a particip et fais parti ces 5 dernires annes. Mais ces choix sont quand mme largement discutables.

----------


## kromartien

mmmh ... Plus on grandit plus la dsillusion est prononce. Moi qui idalisait un peu la vie politique, je m'aperois que ce n'est qu'une vaste lutte d'influence dans laquelle se mlent argent, rputation, image, clbrit.

O est pass le srieux des institutions gouvernementales ? J'ai plus l'impression que ce gouvernement s'apparente  une clique de brocanteurs avides de reconnaissance et de pouvoir.

En tmoigne les luttes intestines entre les diffrents protagonistes-candidats  une nomination gouvernementale. 

Encore une fois le soutien populaire ne me semble ici que le pidestal   des ambitions douteuses ptries d'intrts personnels et de faible volont rformatrice sur ce qui serait crucial pour l'volution de la nation dans ces temps "charnire de l'humanit" .

Si l'efficacit gouvernementale devait tre la rgle, j'applaudirai, mais ici je ne peux que regarder avec apprhension les nominations, services des ambitions personnelles de chacun. 

J'attends de voir ce qui se passera aprs les lgislatives pour conforter ce jugement, mais lorsque le calcul politique prend le pas sur les intrts de la nation, a me fait douter fortement de la sincrit du prsident de la rpublique et de ses "chargs de mission" .

----------


## bidou

Oui enfin on ne peut pas le juger avant qu'il ait fait quoi que ce soit. Il est Prsident de la Rpublique, la nomination de son gouvernement est de sa responsabilit, attendons de voir ce qu'il va faire avant de lui jeter des cailloux  ::aie::

----------


## kromartien

Oui pardon c'est ma nature suspicieuse et pessimiste.

----------


## souviron34

> Oui mais tu ne rponds pas  la question. Comment fais t'on pour le faire de faon quitable. A qu'elle moment fait on la restriction ?
> Car pour les postes du CNRS par exemple, c'est un recrutement sur concours, donc de quel droit doit on empcher ceux qui le souhaite de tenter leur chance


bah je suppose qu'un peu de bon sens devrait suffire :

D'abord on fait le pourcentage sur les (20 dernires ou depuis la cration si moins) des gens ayant/ayant eu un boulot dans leur formation / formation.



```

```

ou d'autres choses.

Et  mon avis, slection au dpart (enfin assez proche) : comme en mdecine..






> Oui pardon c'est ma nature suspicieuse et pessimiste.


bah bienvenue dans le monde adulte  ::aie::  

Bon maintenant *bidou* a raison.. Attendons....  ::):  

C'est juste que les illusions font encore plus mal quand on les perd tard..
Je dirais que je suis .. optimiste sur la vie.. pessimiste sur les hommes..

 ::dehors::

----------


## hegros

> Oui enfin on ne peut pas le juger avant qu'il ait fait quoi que ce soit. Il est Prsident de la Rpublique, la nomination de son gouvernement est de sa responsabilit, attendons de voir ce qu'il va faire avant de lui jeter des cailloux


Mais il a commenc, il vient de crer le Ministre de l'immigration de l'intgration de l'identit nationale et du codeveloppement.

On peut quand mme se demander quelles seront ses missions et son rle. C'est lui qui aura donc en charge le dossier de "l'immigration choisie" si cette option est retenue ?

----------


## fred777888999

> bah je suppose qu'un peu de bon sens devrait suffire :
> 
> D'abord on fait le pourcentage sur les (20 dernires ou depuis la cration si moins) des gens ayant/ayant eu un boulot dans leur formation / formation.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...


Voila une idee geniale. Sachant que je connais persos 6 mecs de mon age qui font de l'info pour 0 medecins alors qu'ils ont une formation de medecine, avec cet algo brillant on ne forme plus personne en medecine car il n'y a pas assez de debouches... Ceci dit, les medecins, c'est tres con, ca soigne les gens qui sont tout le temps en arret maladie et depense des medicaments au lieu de produire et rapporter, c'est des parasites inutiles.  ::aie:: 
En plus, vouloir decider de plusieurs annees d'etudes en fonction d'un marche de l'emploi imprevisible 3 mois a l'avance, c'est clairement une saine gestion qui va donner des resultats comiques  ::mouarf:: 
Desole, on ferme toutes les filieres scientifiques car l'annee prochaine on aura besoin de garcons de cafe en grande majorite  ::mouarf:: 
L'annee prochaine, 100% des ramonneurs vont trouver un taf dans leur branche contre 1% des physiciens nucleaires, ON FEEEEEERRME, tout le monde au balayage en rang par 2 et que ca saute, on va bien rigoler avec nos centrales je le sent  ::mouarf::

----------


## bidou

> Mais il a commenc, il vient de crer le Ministre de l'immigration de l'intgration de l'identit nationale et du codeveloppement.
> 
> On peut quand mme se demander quelles seront ses missions et son rle. C'est lui qui aura donc en charge le dossier de "l'immigration choisie" si cette option est retenue ?


Jusqu' prsent il fait ce qu'il a dit. On ne peut pas commencer  critiquer un homme politique qui fait ce qu'il a dit qu'il ferait aprs avoir pass vingt ans  raler contre ceux qui ne le faisait pas...

----------


## hegros

Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas critiquer ce qu'il fait qu'il dit  partir du dbut. Il faut attendre 1an pour commencer  critiquer ce qui l'est depuis le dbut ?

----------


## bidou

un an peut tre pas, mais on doit pouvoir attendre qu'il prenne au moins une dcision criticable  ::mouarf::

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Ca fais plaisir de voir Kouchner aux affaires trangres et europennes


Plaisir, tout dpend de quel point de vue tu te places, il tait plutt favorable  l'intervention amricaine en Irak, moi a m'inquite un peu.

Et puis BK a toujours t au dessus de l'chiquier politique, il est  mon avis inclasable.

----------


## hegros

> Plaisir, tout dpend de quel point de vue tu te places, il tait plutt favorable  l'intervention amricaine en Irak, moi a m'inquite un peu.
> 
> Et puis BK a toujours t au dessus de l'chiquier politique, il est  mon avis inclasable.


Disons qu'il est pas antisocial il en faut au moins bien un dans le gouvernement  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Voila une idee geniale. Sachant que je connais persos 6 mecs de mon age qui font de l'info pour 0 medecins alors qu'ils ont une formation de medecine, avec cet algo brillant on ne forme plus personne en medecine car il n'y a pas assez de debouches...


Euhhh ???

 :8O:   :8O:  

Tu donnes toi-mme les arguments pour te faire battre :

si ils ont une formation de mdecine et qu'ils font de l'info, tu trouves pas qu'il y a un problme ???????????






> Plaisir, tout dpend de quel point de vue tu te places, il tait plutt favorable  l'intervention amricaine en Irak, moi a m'inquite un peu.
> 
> Et puis BK a toujours t au dessus de l'chiquier politique, il est  mon avis inclasable.


mw assez d'accord avec toi......

----------


## fred777888999

> Euhhh ???
> 
>   
> 
> Tu donnes toi-mme les arguments pour te faire battre :
> 
> si ils ont une formation de mdecine et qu'ils font de l'info, tu trouves pas qu'il y a un problme ???????????


Non. 
Ils constituent la preuve qu'on peut faire de trs bons informaticiens avec un peu de volont et de travail. Ce qu'ils ont apris en mdecine peut aussi leur tre utile (un d'eux travaille dans ma boite sur un logiciel de suivi des chimiothrapies et connait bien les protocoles et le milieu hospitalier). Il est bien plus utile  la boite que les cours de maths ou de gometrie que j'ai suivi pendant mon cursus d'informaticien.
Ils sont galement la preuve vivante que les entreprises feraient mieux d'avoir une vraie vision au dela du taux de rentabilit des 3 prochains jours ou du diplme pass il y a 15 ans pour choisir intelligemment leur personnel, comme ca se fait dans beaucoup d'autre pays que la France  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> Non. 
> Ils constituent la preuve qu'on peut faire de trs bons informaticiens avec un peu de volont et de travail. Ce qu'ils ont apris en mdecine peut aussi leur tre utile (un d'eux travaille dans ma boite sur un logiciel de suivi des chimiothrapies et connait bien les protocoles et le milieu hospitalier). Il est bien plus utile  la boite que les cours de maths ou de gometrie que j'ai suivi pendant mon cursus d'informaticien.
> Ils sont galement la preuve vivante que les entreprises feraient mieux d'avoir une vraie vision au dela du taux de rentabilit des 3 prochains jours ou du diplme pass il y a 15 ans pour choisir intelligemment leur personnel, comme ca se fait dans beaucoup d'autre pays que la France



je suis d'accord avec toi, mais il n'empche que faire (et payer et/ou que la socit paye) de 7  9 ans d'tude de mdecine pour finir par faire de l'info, c'est du gchis de ressources,  mon avis...

Et moi j'ai fais l'inverse, j'ai fait de l'astrophysique et aprs j'ai travaill en mdecine...

Je ne dis pas que cela devrait tre IMPOSSIBLE. Je dis que ce n'est pas optimis.

Et comme les sous viennent de tous les contribuables, mtallos, dockers, secrtaires, ouvriers compris, la moindre des choses serait que ce soit un mimimum adapt....

----------


## hegros

> je suis d'accord avec toi, mais il n'empche que faire (et payer et/ou que la socit paye) de 7  9 ans d'tude de mdecine pour finir par faire de l'info, c'est du gchis de ressources,  mon avis...


En mme temps c'est pas plus pire, pour faire de l'info en mdecine il faut dja connatre la mdecine et ce n'est pas en formant des informaticiens  la place  de mdecin que ca se fera.

----------


## fred777888999

> je suis d'accord avec toi, mais il n'empche que faire (et payer et/ou que la socit paye) de 7  9 ans d'tude de mdecine pour finir par faire de l'info, c'est du gchis de ressources,  mon avis...
> 
> Et moi j'ai fais l'inverse, j'ai fait de l'astrophysique et aprs j'ai travaill en mdecine...
> 
> Je ne dis pas que cela devrait tre IMPOSSIBLE. Je dis que ce n'est pas optimis.
> 
> Et comme les sous viennent de tous les contribuables, mtallos, dockers, secrtaires, ouvriers compris, la moindre des choses serait que ce soit un mimimum adapt....


Oui, mais pas uniquement. En fait, si tu regarde bien, la selection tout au long de ton cursus scolaire se fait assez peu sur ce que tu va faire ensuite. Il faut etre objectif, les tres bons en maths font ceux qu'ils veulent, les bons ont encore le choix, les moyens ont qq chances d'echapper a des filieres poubelles et les mauvais vont devoir trimer comme des malades pour s'en sortir.
Annonce a un parent que son gosse est obse, nul en gym et asthmatique, qu'il va en chier toute sa vie et va mourrir sans atteindre l'age de la retraite, il s'en fout (ou presque).
Annonce lui que son gosse est nul en maths et la deprime le guette. Alors savoir a l'avance quel metier va te plaire dans ces conditions... 
Mais regarde quand meme le contenu des programmes d'enseignement de facon plus generale et tu verra que les noyaux communs constituent une grande part de ton diplome, alors non, une grande culture generale avec un petit plus de medecine pendant 4 ans ne constitue pas un grand gachi par rapport a la meme chose avec un petit plus d'electronique  ::): 
Apres, pour ceux qui font bac + 18, c'est autre chose, mais on est quand meme en droit d'esperer qu'ils ont un  esprit assez ouvert pour avoir regarde avant s'ils allaient pouvoir faire autre chose de ce genre de diplome que pompiste ou serveur au McDo  :;): 
Perso l'annee que j'ai perdu a faire le con en kaki au service de la mere patrie m'as coute plus cher en temps que toutes les heures perdues en etudes d'histoire de la musique (et pourtant je ne regrete rien).
Il faudrait surtout que certaines boites (pas toutes, loin de la) aient un esprit ouvert et sachent faire autre chose que se lamenter sur les taxes et la non qualification du personnel et se dotent de la capacite de vraiment former les gens a leurs besoin et les faire evoluer ensuite.
Mais gerer un parc d'esclaves taillables et corveables a merci tout prets a l'emploi (en france, heureusement c'est tres tres minoritaire meme si c'est le reve de certains 'puissants') est bien evidement beaucoup plus facile et plus rentable economiquement. 
Cela signifie-t-il que nous devons au nom de la sacro sainte rentabilite basculer dans 'le meilleur des monde' (Huxley pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas) j'espere que non...

----------


## souviron34

> En mme temps c'est pas plus pire, pour faire de l'info en mdecine il faut dja connatre la mdecine et ce n'est pas en formant des informaticiens  la place  de mdecin que ca se fera.


personne n'a dit que tu ferais de la mdecine.. Je n'en ai jamais fait. J'ai PROGRAMME ce que les mdecins me disaient...

Grosse nuance..

La seule chose qu'a fait ma formation c'est qu'ventuellement j'tais plus apte  comprendre leurs problmes et  discuter avec eux que si j'avais suivi une formation de plombier...

Et ce que je disais dans l'autre sens, c'est que, que des mdecins soient consultants sur un projet info, rien que de trs normal : ils apportent justement leur point de vue et leur spcialit. Par contre, qu'ils fassent de l'info, c'est du gchis...

----------


## r0d

Au moins, on ne peut pas nier qu'il n'a peur de rien, notre prsident ador - Dieu le bnisse lui et sa famille, dont la grandeur illumine notre ciel gris - car ressortir   Roselyne Bachelot et la mettre  la "jeunesse et sports", fallait oser  ::lol::  
Et crer le poste de haut commissaire aux solidarits actives contre les pauvrets, c'est qu'il ne manque pas de culot notre srenissime prsident - que soit foudroy le mcrant qui salit Son nom - lui qui cire les pompes de ses potes du CAC40... je le vois bien leur expliquer que 
- "c'est pas cool de licencier 2000 personnes alors que ton entreprise fait des bnefs" 
- "Oui mais 11% c'est ridicule, les chinois sont  18%", 
- "Mais euh... la solidarit active et les pauvrets ..."
 ::lol:: 

Cette hypocrisie me fait vomir... et j'en arrive  renier mes convictions Trotskystes... finalement, les franais se laissent donc manipuler aussi facilement?

----------


## souviron34

> Et crer le poste de haut commissaire aux solidarits actives contre les pauvrets, c'est qu'il ne manque pas de culot notre srenissime prsident -


mw mais a peut tre un cadeau empoisonn.. Je ne pense pas que le sieur en question (NS) porte tellement dans son coeur un mec comme EB, qui 1 mois avant une chance se barre chez l'adversaire, en ayant t mon conseiller jusque l..... je sais pas vous, mais moi j'aurais pas franchement confiance....

Or, avec ce poste, a va tre  lui d'aller au charbon pour tenter de renouer" le dialogue ...  ::?:  

je pense qu'on a (et le Canard) encore de beaux jours  nous esbaubir..

----------


## r0d

En effet, je suis d'accord avec ta remarque. Je n'y avais pas pens.
Et a me fais penser  un truc: depuis quelques mandats, le rle du premier ministre tait essentiellement celui de fusible. Et si l'on y regarde de plus prs, tous ceux qui sont pass  ce poste (surtout sous Chirac) se sont "grills" (Balladur, Jupp, Jospin, Raffarin, Villepin), mais l le rle du 1er ministre a chang. Je ne connais pas les dtails, mais d'aprs divers articles que j'ai lu et entendu (mme sur france info, qui ne sont pas reconnu pour leur esprit critique - et ce n'est d'ailleurs pas leur rle) le 1er ministre sous le reigne notre grand penseur - que son me soit adule  travers les ges - va avoir un rle  beaucoup plus restreint. Il n'y aurait pas mis Fillon sinon  :;): 
Du coup, les fusibles choisis par notre idle  tous - que son reigne soit sanctifi  - ne seraient plus les mmes ?

----------


## zooro

> Et si l'on y regarde de plus prs, tous ceux qui sont pass  ce poste (surtout sous Chirac) se sont "grills" (Balladur, Jupp, Jospin, Raffarin, Villepin)


Je ne sais pas vraiment ce que tu entends par "grill", mais tu as oubli Mauroy, Fabius, Cresson, Brgovoy.




> mais l le rle du 1er ministre a chang.


C'tait rapide ! Ca fait 2 jours qu'il a t nomm, et tu vois dj que son rle est diffrent de celui de ses prdcesseurs. T'es balze !

PS: "reigne", a ne s'crit pas comme a...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Faut voir au long terme ce qui va se passer avec ce commissariat.

Pour ce qui est du PM, Fillon a crit un livre sur la suppression de ce poste. Mais mme si Sarko sea plus prsent dans le dbat politique, le PM restera prsent et son quipe pour rsoudre des problmes.

----------


## PRomu@ld

Il devrait jouer le rle d'un coordinateur et ventuellement de fusible, d'ailleurs pour palier  cette denire ventualit, il se prsente aux lgislatives (juste lu et dj en campagne pour un autre poste?  ::koi:: )

----------


## souviron34

> (juste lu et dj en campagne pour un autre poste? )



pas lu...

Nomm...

----------


## r0d

Kouchner aux affaires trangres et europennes, en voil une bonne ide !

Beaucoup l'ont oubli... Et pourtant, sa "sortie de piste" comme certains l'ont qualifi avait fait du bruit  l'poque. Rappelez-vous, dbut 2003, cet homme de gauche, glorifi par les sondages des Franais, avait appel  soutenir George Bush dans son action en Irak ! Et il ne s'tait pas arrt l. A la suite de cette position, Bernard Kouchner avait affirm qu'il est ncessaire pour la protection des droits de l'homme que les Dmocraties continuent leurs ingrence contre les dictatures. C'est aujourd'hui galement sa position pour le Soudan. Et sur l'Irak,  part ses critiques envers l'administration Amricaine pour leur gestion de l'aprs guerre, il ne renie en rien sa position passe.

De quoi ont besoin nos amis Amricains ? George Bush et son quipe devront dsormais avoir derrire eux un gouvernement Franais qui pousse le plus possible vers ses positions. Avec un travail en quipe du Prsident de la Rpublique Sarkozy - que sa sapience irradie les pauvres vers que nous sommes - et Bernard Kouchner, il est probable, et  souhaiter, qu'enfin la politique internationale Franaise changera de tout au tout !

----------


## zooro

> Beaucoup l'ont oubli... Et pourtant, sa "sortie de piste" comme certains l'ont qualifi avait fait du bruit  l'poque. Rappelez-vous, dbut 2003, cet homme de gauche, glorifi par les sondages des Franais, avait appel  soutenir George Bush dans son action en Irak ! Et il ne s'tait pas arrt l. A la suite de cette position, Bernard Kouchner avait affirm qu'il est ncessaire pour la protection des droits de l'homme que les Dmocraties continuent leurs ingrence contre les dictatures. C'est aujourd'hui galement sa position pour le Soudan. Et sur l'Irak,  part ses critiques envers l'administration Amricaine pour leur gestion de l'aprs guerre, il ne renie en rien sa position passe.


Curieusement, je suis plutt d'accord avec lui !
A mon avis, l'intervention en Iraq n'tait pas une mauvaise chose. Le fait de mentir sur les raisons d'intervenir, la mauvaise prise en compte de la situation locale, le fait que l'"aprs-guerre" ne soit pas gr correctement, tout cela taient des erreurs. Par contre, le renversement du gouvernement et la mise en place d'une dmocratie ne me semblent pas constituer une erreur, vu que 78% des lecteurs Iraqiens ont approuv leur nouvelle constitution malgr les menaces de mort. Le problme, c'est que l'Iran est maintenant libre de dvelopper son pouvoir religieux sur le pays, comme on s'en rend compte depuis la fin officielle de la guerre.

----------


## Higestromm

z'en avez pas marre de vous plaindre tous le temps ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## PRomu@ld

Pardon ? 




> Par contre, le renversement du gouvernement et la mise en place d'une dmocratie ne me semblent pas constituer une erreur,


Tu crois relement que c'est une dmocratie ? Les gouvernants en place sont plus des pantins de Washington qu'autre chose ... 




> vu que 78% des lecteurs Iraqiens ont approuv leur nouvelle constitution malgr les menaces de mort.


C'est plutt normal, on te propose un systme qui te permette de vivre mieux tu votes contre toi ? ::aie::  

Je suis toujours d'avis que la guerre est la plus mauvaise des choses, en plus la raison principale de l'entre en Irak tait le ptrole (pour s'en convaincre, le seul batiment administratif important qui n'a pas t dtruit a t le ministre du ptrole ...)




> z'en avez pas marre de vous plaindre tous le temps ?


Ca c'est une tradition franaise, et puis si tu ne te plain plus, a veut dire que tout va trs bien dans ta vie et que tu trouves qu'il n'y a pas raison et moyen d'amliorer les choses.

----------


## Erwy

> Par contre, le renversement du gouvernement et* la mise en place d'une dmocratie* ne me semblent pas constituer une erreur, vu que 78% des lecteurs Iraqiens ont approuv leur nouvelle constitution malgr les menaces de mort.


Ce n'est pas une dmocratie , c'est *le chaos* !!! 
Leur gouvernement n'a mme pas la force de faire respecter un minimum d'ordre mme avec les forces Amricaines alors quand elles vont partie.
Je conseille la lecture de *Dmocratie et totalitarisme* de Raymond Aron(quelqu'un qu'on pouvait difficilement qualifier de gauche  ::roll::  ) , notamment son passage sur les "dmocraties imposes" et c'etait pourtant il y  a quarante ans , comme quoi on n'apprend pas vite...  ::?:

----------


## zooro

> Pardon ? 
> Tu crois relement que c'est une dmocratie ? Les gouvernants en place sont plus des pantins de Washington qu'autre chose ...


Vu qu'ils sont lus, c'est bien une dmocratie. Aprs, qu'ils n'lisent pas les bonnes personnes, c'est un autre problme...




> C'est plutt normal, on te propose un systme qui te permette de vivre mieux tu votes contre toi ?


Donc la guerre aurait quand mme permis d'amliorer les choses pour eux ?




> Je suis toujours d'avis que la guerre est la plus mauvaise des choses, en plus la raison principale de l'entre en Irak tait le ptrole (pour s'en convaincre, le seul batiment administratif important qui n'a pas t dtruit a t le ministre du ptrole ...)


Personne ne dit le contraire, surtout pas moi (cf. mon post).

----------


## zooro

> Ce n'est pas une dmocratie , c'est *le chaos* !!!


Un rgime avec un gouvernement lu par tous les habitants, sous contrle international, c'est une dmocratie, par dfinition.




> Je conseille la lecture de *Dmocratie et totalitarisme* de Raymond Aron(quelqu'un qu'on pouvait difficilement qualifier de gauche  ) , notamment son passage sur les "dmocraties imposes" et c'etait pourtant il y  a quarante ans , comme quoi on n'apprend pas vite...


Je ne connaissais pas, mais je te remercie de la rfrence.

----------


## Erwy

> Donc la guerre aurait quand mme permis d'amliorer les choses pour eux ?


Si le systme etait appliqu voir applicable  ::roll::   peut tre, ce n'est pas le cas, et il ne le sera sans doute jamais ou pas de leur vivant (me fait un peu penser  la premire constitution de la rvolution  ::roll::  ).
Donc non c'est un chec, le taux de mortalit  explos, ainsi que l'inscurit  et les conflis inter religieux voir inter ethnique et bien d'autre chose .
Leurs soi-disants "acquis et liberts" ne sont que des bouts de papiers sans plus de valeurs que les assignats ou les emprunts Russes, car comme pour ceux-ci, leur gouvernement ne peut en assurer la valeur et la mise en place.

----------


## zooro

Pas vraiment...
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irak



> Une fois la constitution approuve, il restait par de nouvelles lections  mettre en place une assemble nationale permanente et un gouvernement qui ne soit plus de transition.
> 
> Le Parlement a approuv le 8 juin 2006 la nomination des ministres de la Dfense, de l'Intrieur et de la scurit nationale, en suspens depuis lentre en fonction le 20 avril 2006 du gouvernement du premier ministre Nouri al-Maliki. Le gnral Abdul-Qadre Mohammed Jassim, un sunnite, prend la tte du ministre de la Dfense. Les chiites Jawad al-Bolani et Chirwan al-Waili prennent respectivement le portefeuille du ministre de l'Intrieur et de la Scurit nationale.

----------


## Erwy

> Un rgime avec un gouvernement lu par tous les habitants, sous contrle international, c'est une dmocratie, par dfinition.


faux une des conditions rclams



> *Garantie effective* des liberts fondamentales, notamment : libert de conscience, libert d'expression, libert de runion et d'association, libert de la presse, interdiction des arrestations arbitraires, etc ;


L' Irak actuel n'est pas une dictature, mais ce n'est plus une dmocratie car elle n'a pas le pouvoir  de garantir son ordre et les libertes.
Il ne suffit pas de le dire , il faut pouvoir le faire.
On se rapproche d'une anomie, le chaos quoi !

----------


## zooro

> Si le systme etait appliqu voir applicable   peut tre, ce n'est pas le cas, et il ne le sera sans doute jamais ou pas de leur vivant (me fait un peu penser  la premire constitution de la rvolution  ).
> Donc non c'est un chec, le taux de mortalit  explos, ainsi que l'inscurit  et les conflis inter religieux voir inter ethnique et bien d'autre chose .
> Leurs soi-disants "acquis et liberts" ne sont que des bouts de papiers sans plus de valeurs que les assignats ou les emprunts Russes, car comme pour ceux-ci, leur gouvernement ne peut en assurer la valeur et la mise en place.


Donc, en fait, c'est un peu comme lors de la rvolution en France. On tait pass d'une monarchie  une dictature des reprsentants du peuple, avec beaucoup plus de morts qu'avant (la guillotine n'avait sans doute jamais autant fonctionn !). En tout cas, le temps que a se stabilise.




> L' Irak actuel n'est pas une dictature, mais ce n'est plus une dmocratie


Pas encore, du moins. Enfin, a pourra en devenir une pleinement ds qu'ils consentiront  ne plus s'triper.

----------


## Erwy

> Donc, en fait, c'est un peu comme lors de la rvolution en France. [...]En tout cas, le temps que a se stabilise.


Parce que la Rvolution  eu lieu grce  un acteur extrieur ??? Premire nouvelle....Et ta stabilisation elle est pass par l'Empire dont les rgimes qui ont suivi ont hrit la majorit des institutions et de l'ordre tabli, mais a aussi d'une certaine faon Aron l'aborde.
Le fait que je parle d'intervention *exterieure*  est importante.
Un tat ne se remet pas de la mme faon quand son rgime prcedent est renvers par sa population ou par un pays tranger.Ca se passe gnralement trs mal dans le second, sauf s'il est "incorpor" par le pays en question, et ca n'a plus rien  voir avec une rvolution ....
Gnralement de belles emmerdes en perspectives, le pire est sans doute  venir...



> Pas encore, du moins. Enfin, a pourra en devenir une pleinement ds qu'ils consentiront  ne plus s'triper.


Gnial  Et le jour ou tout le monde respectera la loi sans contrainte on pourra enfin raliser l'anarchie , avec des si... ::roll::   Et c'est quoi le progrs ? Tu crois que tes bouts de papiers et les belles intentions vont survivre jusque la ?Ou ca en sera d'autre qui prendront leur place, aprs une ou deux dictatures, faisant de toute cette periode une parenthese snglantes et inutiles.

----------


## zooro

> Parce que la Rvolution  eu lieu grce  un acteur extrieur ??? Premire nouvelle....


Oui, c'est vrai, ce sont les petits nobles et les intellectuels qui l'ont provoque. Et je ne doute pas que certaines monarchies europennes aient pouss un peu.

Cela dit, j'imagine que les iraqiens n'apprciaient pas outre mesure d'tre soumis aux caprices (rafles, viols, excutions, etc.) de leur Prsident  vie. S'ils sont all voter c'est sans doute qu'ils aimeraient avoir leur mot  dire dans la gestion de leur pays, qu'ils voulaient changer de rgime. Donc elle n'a peut-tre pas t si impose que a, cette dmocratie.




> Gnial Et c'est quoi le progrs ? Tu crois que tes bouts de papiers et les belles intentions vont survivre jusque la ?Ou ca en sera d'autre qui prendront leur place, aprs une ou deux dictatures, faisant de toute cette periode une parenthese snglantes et inutiles.


Donc, en fait, tu es en train de dire que les pays du Moyen-Orient ne peuvent pas tre des dmocraties ? Que seules les dictatures y sont viables ?

----------


## Erwy

> Oui, c'est vrai, ce sont les petits nobles et les intellectuels qui l'ont provoque. Et je ne doute pas que certaines monarchies europennes aient pouss un peu.


 :8O:  
Va srieusement falloir revoir tes cours d'histoire .
Les autres monarchies europeennes n'avait *rien*   gagner, et ont d'ailleurs tout perdus  a
La seule faon dont les nobles , en tant que "classe" ,sont intervenus dans le processus menant  la rvolution c'est en refusant l'abolition de certains privilges (impots).
Il y a eu des cas particuliers/individualits dans la noblesses mais  part a ...
Quant aux intellectuels ????
Parmi les facteurs importants menant  la Rvolution il y a la monte en puissance d'une classe bourgeoise qui sent brime par la noblesse, un contexte conomique et social catastrophique (notamment le prix du pain)et l'emergence de certaines ides au sein de cette bourgeoisie sur un autre fonctionnement possible... mais dans ce que tu as dit  ::koi:: 

Si tu fais le mme type d'analyse pour l'Irak que pour la Rvolution, a explique beaucoup de chose ::roll::

----------


## Erwy

> Donc, en fait, tu es en train de dire que les pays du Moyen-Orient ne peuvent pas tre des dmocraties ? Que seules les dictatures y sont viables ?


J'aimerais bien que tu me dises ou j'ai cris a  ::mouarf::  

Srieusement relis un peu d'histoire et lis le bouquin sus-mentionn tu comprendras un peu mieux ce que j'essaye de t'expliquer, tu pars avec trop de prjug sur ce qu'on te rpond pour le lire correctement semble-t-il.

----------


## zooro

> La seule faon dont les nobles , en tant que "classe" ,sont intervenus dans le processus menant  la rvolution c'est en refusant l'abolition de certains privilges (impots).
> Il y a eu des cas particuliers/individualits dans la noblesses mais  part a ...
> Quant aux intellectuels ????


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9...fran%C3%A7aise
J'imagine mal un paysan illettr se dire un jour, du fond de sa cabane: tiens, j'en ai marre de cette monarchie absolue, de ses impts qui psent sur moi; une monarchie  l'anglaise serait sans doute mieux, je vais aller  Paris renverser le roi et mettre en place une assemble constituante !  ::mouarf::  
Les intellectuels de l'poque y sont pour beaucoup, de mme que le clerg (mme s'ils n'ont pas vraiment mesur l'impact que a aurait).

Mais bon, je veux bien que ma comparaison n'tait pas forcment judicieuse.
Et je vais effectivement lire ce bouquin, peut-tre qu'il m'ouvrira les yeux  :;):

----------


## PRomu@ld

> J'imagine mal un paysan illettr se dire un jour, du fond de sa cabane: tiens, j'en ai marre de cette monarchie absolue, de ses impts qui psent sur moi; une monarchie  l'anglaise serait sans doute mieux, je vais aller  Paris renverser le roi et mettre en place une assemble constituante !


En fait, c'est par la volont du peuple que la rvolution  pu tre mise en place, c'est par les cahiers de dolance que s'est exprim au dbut la colre. Alors ensuite, Danton et Robespierre ne faisaient pas parti de la mme catgorie sociale (quoiqu'il me semble qu'ils taient au tiers d'tat) mais ils se sont fait les reprsentants du peuple.

----------


## Erwy

> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9...fran%C3%A7aise
> J'imagine mal un paysan illettr se dire un jour, du fond de sa cabane: tiens, j'en ai marre de cette monarchie absolue, de ses impts qui psent sur moi; une monarchie  l'anglaise serait sans doute mieux, je vais aller  Paris renverser le roi et mettre en place une assemble constituante !


Pas la population des campagens mais celles des villes et  cause d'un problme economique :



> Le peuple, lui, craint que les troupes ne coupent les routes du ravitaillement des Parisiens alors que, suite aux mauvaises rcoltes de 1788, le prix du pain est au plus haut.


Ce problme de prix du pain est un des points forts, une des raisons pour lesquelles Louix XVI veut "rnover" le systme , aprs avoir "griller" de nombreux minitres qui ont tenter de reformer les impots . *La rvolte , sans laquelle il n'y aurait pas eu de Rvolution*, est bien un vnement populaire avant tout qui s'inquite d'un nouvel chec des "ngociations".
Les rvolutionnaires en prennent la t^te car ils sont l'images du changement, mais ils ne contrlent pas tout. Renseigne toi en particulier sur les "sans-culotte", ce n'est pas qu'un surnom, c'etait 'un mouvement puissant, "extrmiste" et avant tout populaire .

----------


## henderson

En rponse  quelques messages prcdents (en particulier la guerre, Irak, amricains etc..)...

On peut tre contre la guerre mais encore faudrait-il que tout le monde le soit !

Ne pas chercher  craser cette dictature revenait  tolrer ses charniers !
C'est sr qu'en Irak, il y avait de l'ordre du temps de Saddam ! 

Ce mme ordre que la SDN refusait de voir en Allemagne  partir de 1933 (l'extermination systmatique, au sens propre, des opposants au rgime qui ne faisait qu'annoncer le reste...) !

Quant on a ferm les yeux une fois... on a peur de les rouvrir !

Le fait de laisser le ministre du ptrole intacte n'avait pour but que de vrifier les flux et aura permis d'tablir une liste de plus de 200 noms de bnficiaires occultes, parmi lesquels...).

Pour ce qui est de la France, les raisons d'tre contre, relevaient en partie de l'conomie (hausse du cot du ptrole avec ses consquences) mais aussi de la scurit intrieure (opinion dfavorable dans certaines communauts et prsence sur le sol national d'lments extrmistes), en faisant abstraction des choses obscures entourant les accords "ptrole contre nourriture" !

Tout le reste n'tait que de la rhtorique dont les mdias institutionnels se seront servi pour abreuver les assoiffs !

Il y a eu sans doute une erreur d'apprciation (en fait j'en doute...) de la part des amricains sur la situation qu'engendrerait leur intervention.
Les chiites avaient demand que leur soient livrs des armes au moment de la guerre du golfe (1991) afin de renverser Saddam, ce que les amricains refusrent puisque l'ONU n'avait pas envisag de solder tous les comptes avec l'Irak (sur le plan militaire). 
Ce faisant, le soulvement des chiites, ft frocement rprim par Saddam : environ 15.000 morts !
Il est donc normal, de ce point de vue l, que les chiites n'aient plus port la mme estime (en supposant qu'ils en aient eu) envers les amricains !
Ainsi au lieu d'avoir une seule faction contre eux (les sunnites pro Saddam) les amricains se sont retrouvs entre le marteau et l'enclume : les chiites ne les tolrant que le temps de renverser Saddam !

Cela dit, les comptes continuent de se rgler entre ces deux communauts (exactement comme du temps de Saddam) compte tenu de leur haines respectives attises par les influences extrieures qui tantt jouent pour les uns tantt jouent pour les autres (Syrie, Iran et autres) ! 
Tout ce chaos permet in fine de justifier la prsence des amricains et si on avait voulu crer cette situation on ne s'y serait pas pris autrement, simplement pour justifier le maintien de gros moyens dans le secteur.

La prochaine tape... ce sera l'Iran avec la bndiction de tous (je parle ici du Conseil de Scurit)... bien entendu si les Israliens ne s'en occupent pas avant, comme il le firent contre l'Irak en 1981 (on peut peut-tre s'y prparer) !
Je pense d'ailleurs que la vritable cible n'a jamais t l'Irak mais bien l'Iran, compte tenu de l'tat de guerre latent entre EU et Iran,  la suite de la violation de l'ambassade de Thran (mme s'il ne s'agit pas d'un casus belli) et de la prise d'otage qui en a suivi puis... tout le reste... 
L'Irak n'est que la cerise d'un gteau qui reste  prendre, donc autant se mettre  bonne porte, la plus courte possible !

Sans doute que NS prfre, lui, tre du bon cot ? Celui des gendarmes bien sur !

----------


## Erwy

> La prochaine tape... ce sera l'Iran avec la bndiction de tous (je parle ici du Conseil de Scurit)...


Mais oui bien sr, c'est la rgle de base a dans l'art militaire, faire en sorte que sa base arrire principale soit bourr de terroriste et compltement infiltr, un Sagon puissance 10 quoi , et qu'une partie de ses troupes se battent dj sur un autre terrain (Afganisthan) en sachant qu'aucun des ses allis , come l'Angleterre, n'a envie de se retrouver pris  nouveau dans le bourbier  ::roll::  



> bien entendu si les Israliens ne s'en occupent pas avant, comme il le firent contre l'Irak en 1981 (on peut peut-tre s'y prparer) !


Ou comme le liban en 2006, les israliens viennent de dcouvrir que quand on se bat depuis des dcennies avec le mme ennemis, mme le plus cons peut s'adapter, et ils vont envahir l'Iran

----------


## bidou

> En rponse  quelques messages prcdents (en particulier la guerre, Irak, amricains etc..)...
> 
> On peut tre contre la guerre mais encore faudrait-il que tout le monde le soit !
> 
> Ne pas chercher  craser cette dictature revenait  tolrer ses charniers !
> C'est sr qu'en Irak, il y avait de l'ordre du temps de Saddam ! 
> 
> Ce mme ordre que la SDN refusait de voir en Allemagne  partir de 1933 (l'extermination systmatique, au sens propre, des opposants au rgime qui ne faisait qu'annoncer le reste...) !
> 
> Quant on a ferm les yeux une fois... on a peur de les rouvrir !


Qu'attends on alors pour envahir, la core du nord, la birmanie, la chine, et 80 % des pays du monde qui ne sont pas des dmocraties. Mais c'est vrai qu'avec la chine ca risque d'tre moins rigolo...




> Il y a eu sans doute une erreur d'apprciation (en fait j'en doute...) de la part des amricains sur la situation qu'engendrerait leur intervention.


Allons bon, tout se passe exactement comme tout les experts du moyen orient l'avait prdit, donc ils ne peuvent s'en prendre qu' l'autisme de se croire shriff du monde




> La prochaine tape... ce sera l'Iran avec la bndiction de tous (je parle ici du Conseil de Scurit)... bien entendu si les Israliens ne s'en occupent pas avant, comme il le firent contre l'Irak en 1981 (on peut peut-tre s'y prparer) !
> Je pense d'ailleurs que la vritable cible n'a jamais t l'Irak mais bien l'Iran, compte tenu de l'tat de guerre latent entre EU et Iran,  la suite de la violation de l'ambassade de Thran (mme s'il ne s'agit pas d'un casus belli) et de la prise d'otage qui en a suivi puis... tout le reste... 
> L'Irak n'est que la cerise d'un gteau qui reste  prendre, donc autant se mettre  bonne porte, la plus courte possible !


Oui, le congrs amricain doit mourir d'envie d'y aller, c'est le bordel en Irak, c'est pire en Afghanistan, maintenant pour l'Iran ils sont chauds  ::mouarf::  
Surtout que les chinois ne vont surement rien dire si on tape sur leur principal fournisseur de ptrole  ::aie::

----------


## henderson

Je n'ai pas connaissance que le flotte amricaine (en tout cas les batiments qui croisent dans les parages aient t infiltrs par des terroristes) !

Les units en Irak (troupes  terre) ont leur propre objectifs et raisons d'y tre !

L'argument  la Chirac tait de dire que si Isral devait tre attaqu (attaque nuclaire) par l'Iran (objectif avou des dirigeants iraniens) Thran serait rase dans les dix minutes qui suivent". On comprend mieux l'attitude offensive de ceux qui seraient prcisment la cible et qui n'ont probablement pas envie de faire partie de la dmonstration de ce que nous disait Chirac !
Argument n'ayant aucun impact sur des gens pour qui le but  atteindre est plus important que leur propre vie (y compris les millions d'autres vies). Le fanatisme religieux ne consiste pas forcment et uniquement  prier plus que de raison. A ce stade on a  faire  des fous dangereux !

Par ailleurs, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il y aurait invasion par qui que ce soit de l'Iran. Je voulais simplement dire que tout le matriel ncessaire est (probablement) sur place et n'attend qu' servir !

Il faut juste esprer que les dirigeants iraniens renoncent !

----------


## bidou

> Les units en Irak (troupes  terre) ont leur propre objectifs et raisons d'y tre !


Ce n'est plus l'avis ni du peuple amricain, ni du congrs amricain




> Par ailleurs, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il y aurait invasion par qui que ce soit de l'Iran. Je voulais simplement dire que tout le matriel ncessaire est (probablement) sur place et n'attend qu' servir !


Les amricains ont des bases en Turquie et en Afghanistan, ils n'avaient pas besoin de l'Irak pour positionner leurs troupes




> Il faut juste esprer que les dirigeants iraniens renoncent !


Si ce sont des fanatiques, pourquoi renonceraient ils ?

----------


## zooro

> Si ce sont des fanatiques, pourquoi renonceraient ils ?





> Comme l'a dit l'imam (Khomeiny), Isral doit tre ray de la carte, a dclar M. Ahmadinejad dans un discours prononc  l'occasion d'une confrence intitule Le monde sans le sionisme. Bientt, nous connatrons un monde sans Isral et sans les Etats-Unis (). La nation musulmane ne permettra pas  son ennemi historique de vivre en son coeur mme, a promis le prsident iranien devant plusieurs milliers dcoliers qui criaient mort  Isral !. Il a galement mis en garde les dirigeants des pays musulmans contre la reconnaissance de lEtat hbreu. Les dirigeants de la nation musulmane qui reconnatront Isral brleront dans les flammes de la colre de leur propre peuple, a-t-il affirm en ajoutant que tout accord de paix avec Isral serait synonyme de reddition du monde musulman.


http://www.rfi.fr/actufr/articles/070/article_39445.asp

Je crois que c'est bien ce qu'on appelle des fanatiques...

----------


## bidou

> Je crois que c'est bien ce qu'on appelle des fanatiques...


Non, ca c'est un fanatique. Mais il n'a pas le pouvoir  lui seul de lancer la guerre contre Israel. Et j'ai du mal  croire que tous les dirigeants Iraniens soient prt sans sourciller  envisager la destruction de leur pays.

----------


## Erwy

> Je n'ai pas connaissance que le flotte amricaine (en tout cas les batiments qui croisent dans les parages aient t infiltrs par des terroristes) !


Et ils n'ont  pas quelques dizaines de milliers d'hommes sur le sol Irakiens qui sont dja des cibles vivantes et, bien entendu, ca va affaiblir ces opposants ds qu'ils vont frapper l'Iran...
D'ailleurs c'est un fait bien connus que lorsque Nixon (si mes souvenirs sont bons)  dcider de frapper les soutiens des Viet Namiens la guerre  immdiatement bascul en leur faveur, c'est juste par plaisir qu'ils ont abandonns le Viet Nam  ::mouarf::  



> Surtout que les chinois ne vont surement rien dire si on tape sur leur principal fournisseur de ptrole


Tu crois qu'ils pourraient tre susceptible ??? Enfin c'est pin'uts , c'est pas comme si c'etait une puissane militaire... A merde c'est vrai que c'est le cas ... Mais ils n'ont jamais battu une puissance occidental....La core , peut tre ? .... Ouais mais ils ont pas l'arme nuclaire ... A si ?!  :8O:   ::mouarf::  
Marrant , mais finalement je me range  ton avis , je la vois pas pour demain l'invasion de l'Iran, surtout que contrairement  l'Irak, mme s'ils n'aiment pas tous leur rgime, je sais pas pourquoi mais je le sens pas trop l'aspect "libration du peuple Iranien" par les amricains

----------


## GrandFather

> Non, ca c'est un fanatique. Mais il n'a pas le pouvoir  lui seul de lancer la guerre contre Israel. Et j'ai du mal  croire que tous les dirigeants Iraniens soient prt sans sourciller  envisager la destruction de leur pays.


Il semblerait qu'il y ait un jeu politique et diplomatique assez complexe de la part de l'Iran. Mahmoud Ahmadinejad n'est qu'un pion, et ses gesticulations ne servent qu' maintenir une certaine pression diplomatique, et dtourner l'attention de l'opinion politique iranienne des problmes conomiques et institutionnels que le pays traverse. Le vrai pouvoir de dcision est aux mains du Guide Suprme, qui mne en sous-main des ngociations serres et sur un ton bien plus modr avec les puissances occidentales. Ce genre de double-jeu est, si on en croit les spcialistes de la rgion, assez reprsentatif de la faon typiquement persanne de concevoir la politique extrieure...



> Je voulais simplement dire que tout le matriel ncessaire est (probablement) sur place et n'attend qu' servir !


En dehors des aspects gopolitiques, il n'est a priori pas prt de servir. Il faudrait que je retrouve la source (un article de Courrier International), mais un rapport interne du Pentagone rendu public estimait que la conqute militaire de l'Iran serait autrement plus difficile que celle de l'Irak, dont la puissance militaire avait t fortement affaiblie par l'embargo. Quant aux efforts  fournir et au prix  payer pour le maintien d'une force d'occupation, ils feraient passer le bourbier irakien pour une partie de rigolade....

----------


## Vld44

> En dehors des aspects gopolitiques, il n'est a priori pas prt de servir.


Ben sauf si les iraniens continuent de faire prisonnier des marins occidentaux :/

----------


## GrandFather

> Ben sauf si les iraniens continuent de faire prisonnier des marins occidentaux :/


Ce n'est qu'une priptie, qui a trs peu de chances de faire dgnerer la situation. Que veux-tu que les occidentaux fassent, refaire le coup de la tentative dsastreuse de libration des otages de l'ambassade amricaine de Thran en 1980 ?

----------


## Vld44

Je n'avais pas envisag a sous cet angle (prise d'otages).

Ecoute je ne suis pas au ministre de l'intrieur, mais selon moi si l'iran continue  multiplier les interventions de ce type (si elles sont injustifies hin, si a se trouve les anglais taient effectivement en territoire iranien) il y aura de fortes rpression d'abord conomiques.

Ensuite on connait la chanson, c'est l'escalade ... 

Contrairement  toutes vos positions sur le sujet, moi je suis persuad que si l'iran n'est pas encore en guerre avec l'occident c'est essentiellement parcequ'il l'approvisionne en ptrole, et ensuite parceque la Russie fait partie des mdiateurs.

Sincrement, pourquoi penses-tu que les amricains veuillent installer leurs dfenses GDI en arc de cercle entre l'europe gographique et l'asie mineure ?
J'ai l'intime conviction que a va tre un beau bordel dans pas longtemps, et que tous les pays europens le savent dj depuis belle lurette.

----------


## Erwy

> Contrairement  toutes vos positions sur le sujet, moi je suis persuad que si l'iran n'est pas encore en guerre avec l'occident c'est essentiellement parcequ'il l'approvisionne en ptrole, et ensuite parceque la Russie fait partie des mdiateurs.


Il y a aussi :
la superficie de l'iranla taille de sa populationle fait que sa population est plutot hostile aux occidentauxle problme de l'accs terrestre  pour lancer une offensive(a part l'Irak, et encore son gouvernement officiel s'est rapproch de l'Iran dernierement)que son arme est bien moins affaiblie que celle d'IrakQue cette arme peut compter sur un certains nombres de kamikazequ'en cas de guerre l'Iran peut compter sur un certains nombre de rseaux terroristes (financer par ce pays) pour foutre le bordel ailleursTu as oubli la Chine dans les mdiateurs

Des frappes oui, une guerre d'invasion, ce serait suicidaire. 
Tout le monde avait prevenu les USA qu'ils ne parviendrait pas  occuper l'Irak et  y maintenir l'ordre, les conditions  remplir pour l'Iran sont 10 fois pires et sans avoir russi  stabiliser leur seul base arrire dans sa rgion, l'Irk.
Gnralement quand tu mnes une guerre c'est dans l'espoir de la gagner, la les chances sont nulles, alors l'escalade elle ne va pas aller trs loin cot occidentaux, aux pires des frappes et un embargo conomique, mais comme sur ce dernier point ni la Chine , ni l'URSS ne suivront,ca va tre un sacr comique  ::mouarf::

----------


## bidou

Faut dire qu'en matire de beau bordel, c'est dj pas mal maintenant.

----------


## GrandFather

> Contrairement  toutes vos positions sur le sujet, moi je suis persuad que si l'iran n'est pas encore en guerre avec l'occident c'est essentiellement parcequ'il l'approvisionne en ptrole, et ensuite parceque la Russie fait partie des mdiateurs.


Il y a de nombreux points qui viennent affaiblir la probabilit d'une guerre ; si je fais la synthse de tout ce que j'ai pu lire ou entendre  ce sujet :
la guerre est assez peu populaire dans les dmocraties, il faut un vnement grave et traumatisant (09/11) ou l'instauration d'un rgime ultra-nationaliste et belliqueux (balkans) pour qu'une opinion publique accepte et soutienne politiquement une aggression. Aux Etats-Unis mme, on les sent assez peu mrs pour cela...Le cours du ptrole est au plus haut, une guerre avec l'Iran compliquerait davantage un approvisionnement dj problmatique ; certes les Etats-Unis ne se fournissent pas auprs de l'Iran, mais ils entreraient alors en concurrence avec la clientle (la Chine et le Japon notamment) de ce pays, oblige de se fournir ailleurs. Quant on sait l'importance que reprsente le ptrole dans l'conomie amricaine, ils n'y ont pas vraiment intrt.Militairement, ce ne serait pas une partie de plaisir. Mme si l'issue de la guerre serait sans surprise, le maintien d'une force d'occupation aurait un prix humain et financier trs lev. Si en Irak une partie de la population tait en faveur d'une intervention trangre pour les librer du joug de Saddam Hussein, il en est autrement en Iran.
Les seules conditions qui pourraient amener  une escalade militaire seraient un suicide politique du gouvernement Bush qui parviendrait, on ne sait trop comment,  surmonter tous les obstacles financiers et politiques  une intervention militaire, et russirait  convaincre ses allis (il faudra plus qu'une petite prouvette brandie au conseil de scurit pour convaincre, cette fois-ci), ou  une dmonstration militaire nuclaire iranienne, comme un essai nuclaire atmosphrique, par exemple. Les deux hypothses sont quand mme extrmement faibles...

----------


## Erwy

> Mme si l'issue de la guerre serait sans surprise


D'accord avec toi, mais pas forcement dans le mme sens  :;):  
Dans les plaines et les ctes, c'est couru d'avance.
Mais la majorit du pays ce sont tout de mme des montagnes  la mode Afghanne, avec des troupes et des populations qui connaissent les methodes (ce sont suffisamment confrontsaux talibans) .
Je ne vois pas en quoi les occidentaux, aurait plus de succs qu'en afghanistan dans ces zones

----------


## PRomu@ld

Bon, pour en revenir au sujet principal, on va commencer  voir comment vont se prsenter les promesses lectorales, sur le plan conomique a se prcise :

http://www.lesechos.fr/info/france/4579766.htm

Bon, tout n'est pas hyper dtaill, mais j'aimerai bien comprendre comment toutes ces baisses vont tre finances, il doit forcment y avoir des augmentations d'un autre cot puisque manifestement d'aprs ce qui est crit ces mesures se chiffrent en plusieurs milliards d'euros mais le dficit devrait tre stable.

----------


## zooro

> j'aimerai bien comprendre comment toutes ces baisses vont tre finances


Effectivement, a sera intressant  voir. Il suffit d'attendre le bilan annuel (dbut de l'an prochain, non ?).




> il doit forcment y avoir des augmentations d'un autre cot puisque manifestement d'aprs ce qui est crit ces mesures se chiffrent en plusieurs milliards d'euros mais le dficit devrait tre stable.


Des augmentations ne sont pas forcment obligatoires: si tu dpenses moins, tu as de l'argent disponible pour d'autres choses.
Par exemple, si tu arrtes de fumer (je n'ai aucune ide du prix d'un paquet, mais apparemment c'est cher), tu "gagnes" de l'argent pour faire autre chose (cin, vacances, etc.). Sans augmentation de tes revenus.

Par exemple, si le non remplacement d'environ un fonctionnaire sur deux peut tre appliqu, a devrait permettre d'conomiser une somme substantielle chaque anne, mme si une partie est reverse aux fonctionnaires restants.

En attendant, les comptes publics sont... publics: http://www.finances.gouv.fr/directio...06sommaire.php

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Par exemple, si tu arrtes de fumer (je n'ai aucune ide du prix d'un paquet, mais apparemment c'est cher), tu "gagnes" de l'argent pour faire autre chose (cin, vacances, etc.).


Dsol mais l'exemple n'est pas trs convaincant : je suppose que comme moi, tu ne fummes pas, alors comment veux-tu faire des conomies sur une chose que tu n'achte pas ?  ::aie::  




> En attendant, les comptes publics sont... publics: http://www.finances.gouv.fr/directio...06sommaire.php


Merci pour le lien, mais j'ai peur de ne pas avoir le niveau pour comprendre, je ne suis pas comptable ::aie::  , alors oui  la fin il y a des chiffres mais il faudrait comprendre leur relle signication et puis j'ai peur de ne pas voir certains trucs, si a se passe comme une entreprise, il y a normment d'artifices pour quilibrer les comptes. Il faut savoir quels cagories sont importantes et surtout ce qu'il y a derrire.




> Par exemple, si le non remplacement d'environ un fonctionnaire sur deux peut tre appliqu, a devrait permettre d'conomiser une somme substantielle chaque anne, mme si une partie est reverse aux fonctionnaires restants.


En fait non, puisque d'aprs ce que j'ai cru comprendre, la suppression d'un fontionnaire sur deux permettrait principalement d'augmenter les salaires des fonctionnaires restant.

----------


## zooro

> Dsol mais l'exemple n'est pas trs convaincant : je suppose que comme moi, tu ne fummes pas, alors comment veux-tu faire des conomies sur une chose que tu n'achte pas ?


C'tait seulement un exemple. Tu peux appliquer le principe quel poste de dpense non vital (tu manges du chocolat ? tu sors en bote ? tu pars en vacances ? etc.)




> En fait non, puisque d'aprs ce que j'ai cru comprendre, la suppression d'un fontionnaire sur deux permettrait principalement d'augmenter les salaires des fonctionnaires restant.


Seule la moiti de l'argent "conomis" ainsi serait redistribue directement aux agents (d'aprs l'article dont tu avais donn le lien, en tout cas).

----------


## Erwy

> C'tait seulement un exemple. Tu peux appliquer le principe quel poste de dpense non vital (tu manges du chocolat ? tu sors en bote ? tu pars en vacances ? etc.)


Tu t'achtes des livres ? tu vas au cinma ?



> Des augmentations ne sont pas forcment obligatoires: si tu dpenses moins, tu as de l'argent disponible pour d'autres choses.


Et une fois que tu as lmins toutes les dpenses non vitales, c'est quoi l'intrt d'avoir plus d'argent ?
Ca va finir par ressembler  un personnage qui voulait de cette phrase



> Il faut manger pour vivre, et non vivre pour manger


faire devise  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## zooro

> Tu t'achtes des livres ?


J'en lis au moins 1 par semaine (en moyenne), et en achte  peu prs autant...
Pour le cin, c'est vrai qu' 9 euros la place, parfois j'hsite  ::mrgreen::  




> Et une fois que tu as lmins toutes les dpenses non vitales, c'est quoi l'intrt d'avoir plus d'argent ?


Pouvoir payer les choses vitales ?  :;):  

Dans la vie, y a une rgle assez simple: Pour claquer son pognon dans des frivolits, faut en avoir (du pognon). Si tu as juste assez pour payer ton loyer et te nourrir, vite de t'acheter une tl grand cran, un home cinma, et de sortir tous les soirs...  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

d'accord avec toi, zooro  ::mrgreen::  mais visiblment vu les 700 000 familles demandant la procdure de surendettement, on se sent bien seuls..  ::cry::  

d'ailleurs, suffit d'aller au rayon telephones portables ou home cinema chez Auchan.......

----------


## bidou

En mme temps si tout le monde consomme raisonnablement le systme se casse la gueule, alors il faut savoir ce que l'on veut...

----------


## henderson

Il fait comment celui qui n'a pas de "frivolits" pour claquer son pognon ?
Je commence  mieux comprendre ceux qui se contentent du RMI ...

----------


## zooro

> Il fait comment celui qui n'a pas de "frivolits" pour claquer son pognon ?
> Je commence  mieux comprendre ceux qui se contentent du RMI ...


Il pargne. Comme a, quand il trouvera des "frivolits", il pourra le claquer.  ::mouarf::  

Je ne sais pas qu'est-ce qui est le pire, entre avoir du pognon et ne pas avoir le temps de le dpenser, ou avoir du temps et pas de pognon  dpenser  ::lol::

----------


## bidou

> Il pargne. Comme a, quand il trouvera des "frivolits", il pourra le claquer.  
> 
> Je ne sais pas qu'est-ce qui est le pire, entre avoir du pognon et ne pas avoir le temps de le dpenser, ou avoir du temps et pas de pognon  dpenser


c'est facile, tu te mets au RMI et tu vois si c'est mieux  ::aie::

----------


## zooro

> c'est facile, tu te mets au RMI et tu vois si c'est mieux


En fait, je n'ai jamais connu de situation o je n'avais pas assez d'argent. Mme quand j'tais tudiant, je travaillais en mme temps et je ne manquais pas d'argent (enfin, en mme temps, je ne fumais pas, je ne sortais pas beaucoup, et je ne partais pas souvent en vacances... a fait pas mal d'argent que j'ai pu dpenser autrement).

----------


## bidou

oui mais tu serais au RMI tu aurais assez d'argent aussi, mme trop si j'ai tout suivi puisqu'on reconnait un RMiste  son 4*4 neuf rempli de home cinema et de tlphones portables...  ::aie::  
 ::dehors::

----------


## GrandFather

> oui mais tu serais au RMI tu aurais assez d'argent aussi, mme trop si j'ai tout suivi puisqu'on reconnait un RMiste  son 4*4 neuf rempli de home cinema et de tlphones portables...


...4x4 dont il se sert galement pour griller les priorits, tu as oubli...  ::aie::  

J'ai t mal inspir quand j'ai dcid de faire de l'informatique, j'aurais d faire RMIste, je serais plus haut sur l'chelle sociale  l'heure qu'il est. Si j'avais su...  ::roll::

----------


## PRomu@ld

http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/p.../256053.FR.php

Bon, le journal est orient, l'information est donc  prendre avec du recul, mais 4 milliards d'euros, a fait quand mme beaucoup. 50 % de l'argent des fonctionnaires supprims permettrait de compenser a ? Surtout que j'ai pas entendu parl de fonctionnaire qui avaient t supprim ces derniers temps ...

Et puis comme il faut quilibrer les forces politiques, voici un autre article dans lequel on dit que le bouclier fiscal en fait ne servirait pas  grand monde :

http://www.lefigaro.fr/impots/200705...ribuables.html

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

La rduction de la dette, c'est important, mais une critique des conomistes sur le programme de Bayrou, c'tait a, l'austrit due  la rduction de la dette. Sarko a dcid de ne pas mettre la rduction de la dette au premier plan face  la relance conomique franaise, on ne peut pas lui en vouloir.
Ensuite, pour les fonctionnaires, le ministre de l'ducation a clairement dit que le 1/2 ne serait pas appliqu aux enseignants, donc pas d'inquitudes.
Si le bouclier fiscale ne sert pas  beaucoup de monde, c'est logique, c'est mme normal. En revanche, ce qui est bien, c'est que des contribuables reviennent et si des contribuables reviennent avec ISF + impts + ..., a fait plus d'argent dans les caisses, mais si c'est ngligeable  priori, les petits ruisseaux font les grands fleuves.

----------


## Erwy

> En revanche, ce qui est bien, c'est que des contribuables reviennent et si des contribuables reviennent avec ISF + impts + ..., a fait plus d'argent dans les caisses, mais si c'est ngligeable  priori, les petits ruisseaux font les grands fleuves.


http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,...-913897,0.html  ::roll::  

Il y a un passage que j'aime beaucoup




> Lofti Belhassine, l'ancien patron d'Air Libert qui a fond  Bruxelles la chane Liberty TV, n'a pas non plus "l'intention de bouger". Et cela mme s'il dcouvre que *"la Belgique est loin d'tre un paradis fiscal pour celui qui travaille : Les charges et les taxes y sont plus lourdes qu'en France."*

----------


## PRomu@ld

> La rduction de la dette, c'est important, mais une critique des conomistes sur le programme de Bayrou, c'tait a, l'austrit due  la rduction de la dette. Sarko a dcid de ne pas mettre la rduction de la dette au premier plan face  la relance conomique franaise, on ne peut pas lui en vouloir.


Et bien si, puisque plus la dette se creuse, plus on doit rembourser d'intrt, ce qui au final va limiter, en tout cas  mon sens, la marge de manoeuvre de l'tat.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Faut voir les relles implications de cela, apparemment, c'est bien moins net que ce qui a t dit pendant la campagne de part et d'autres. Je pensais aussi que la rduction de la dette tait primordiale, mais en fait, on a un taux encore relativement faible face  d'autres pays qui s'en sortent relativement mieux que nous, donc si on a besoin d'injecter temporairement un peu plus pour rcuprer par la suite, tant mieux.
D'ailleurs, apparemment la dette publique des institutions (les milles milliards d'euros) aurait baiss cette anne.

----------


## bidou

> Faut voir les relles implications de cela, apparemment, c'est bien moins net que ce qui a t dit pendant la campagne de part et d'autres. Je pensais aussi que la rduction de la dette tait primordiale, mais en fait, on a un taux encore relativement faible face  d'autres pays qui s'en sortent relativement mieux que nous, donc si on a besoin d'injecter temporairement un peu plus pour rcuprer par la suite, tant mieux.
> D'ailleurs, apparemment la dette publique des institutions (les milles milliards d'euros) aurait baiss cette anne.


Le problme c'est que ca fait 20 ans qu'on dit qu'on va relancer l'conomie en creusant la dette et 20 ans qu'on ne fait que creuser la dette pour payer les dpenses courantes. Le problme n'est pas tant de ne plus creuser la dette que dj d'arriver  des budgets proches de l'quilibre, et tel que c'est parti, on va encore faire l'inverse....

Par ailleurs je ne vois pas trop comment on aurait pu diminuer la dette des institutions alors qu'on a 36 Milliards d' de dficit sur le budget 2006

----------


## PRomu@ld

> D'ailleurs, apparemment la dette publique des institutions (les milles milliards d'euros) aurait baiss cette anne.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dette_p...e_de_la_France

Visiblement c'est le dficit qui a baiss, pas la dette qui elle augmente toujours

----------


## Vld44

Si on baisse la dette, on augmente le pib de la france  moyen terme !

----------


## hegros

> Si on baisse la dette, on augmente le pib de la france  moyen terme !


Faut dja russir  la baisser la dette et c'est pas prt d'tre gagn.

----------


## Vld44

ben oui.

T'as toujours le dilemme 

baisser la dette au dtriment de l'investissement vs l'augmenter en faisant prendre un risque  ton pays en cas de hausse des taux d'intrt de long terme.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Si on baisse la dette, on augmente le pib de la france  moyen terme !


 ::koi:: 
Un gros raccourci, a, non ?

----------


## PRomu@ld

La proposition de Bayrou me paraissait intressante, mme si je ne sais pas comment a aurait pu tre possible.

----------


## Vld44

> Un gros raccourci, a, non ?


Comment a ?

La dette actuelle coute chaque anne  l'tat franais presque autant que l'ensemble de l'impt sur le revenu.

Schmatiquement cela veut dire que sans cette dette, on pourrait ne plus payer d'impots tandis que l'tat fonctionnerait de la mme faon.

Ou version diffrente, sans cette dette, le pib franais augmenterait d'autant d'euros que nous payons d'impts sur le revenu soit de la mme faon que s'ils taient doubls ...

----------


## hegros

> ben oui.
> 
> T'as toujours le dilemme 
> 
> baisser la dette au dtriment de l'investissement vs l'augmenter en faisant prendre un risque  ton pays en cas de hausse des taux d'intrt de long terme.


Il faut emprunter  taux zro alors ! Pourquoi la France est oblig d'emprunter ? Parce qu'elle n'est pas assez riche ? Pour moi les prts diffrents du taux zro sont une catastrophe conomique c'est peut tre pour cela qu'on s'entend pas  :;):

----------


## souviron34

ben moi je serais pour qu'on fasse comme en Argentine...

Du jour au lendemain on dit :

ok on a assez pay.. On remet tout  zro...

Tout le monde lui tait tomb sur le dos,  ce gars-l, en disant avant et dans les 6 mois suivant "c'est une cata.. Il coule son pays..."

Eh ben 6 ans aprs c'est reparti.....

Et c'est bien normal.... Tout pays a besoin d'emprunter... Et donc les banques se sucrent sur les intrts..

Mais, quand (et c'est le cas pour pratiquement tous les pays du monde), les banques se sont pris des 300  1000 % d'intrts (vu les sommes et les dures de prts), je pense qu'on peut leur dire bon vous avez fait des sacrs petits sur notre dos, a va, a suffit....

Tu empruntes 500 millions et tu rembourses 3 milliards, ya un pbe...  ::aie::  

MAis bon, a prend quelqu'un qui aie des c..lles....

----------


## Vld44

dans l'ide je te rejoins, mais pas sur la forme.

Moi j'aurai fait des taux d'intrts dgressifs.

----------


## r0d

> MAis bon, a prend quelqu'un qui aie des c..lles....


Et les moyens. Regardez, par exemple, H. Chavez, qui vient de rembourser son emprunt  la BM et qui a dcid d'en sortir (ainsi que du FMI par la mme occasion). Mais voil, le Vnzuela a du ptrole. Et depuis qu'il a nationalis son exploitation, l'tat a de gros revenus. Il peut se le permettre. Mais pour certains tats, notamment en Afrique, o toutes les ressources sont exploites par des transnationales, les tats sont trs pauvres, et ne peuvent tout simplement pas rembourser leur dette.

En ce qui concerne la France, le problme est compltement diffrent. La parti au pouvoir ( et il s'en cache de moins en moins) souhaite restreindre la part de l'tat dans le PIB, afin de donner plus de liberts aux entreprises. D'un point de vue thorique, c'est tout bon. J'adhre. Mais dans la pratique: le dsengagement lent (beaucoup trop pour certains) mais constant de l'tat dans l'conomie du pays ne peut permettre de diminuer la dette que dans un seul cas: une trs forte croissance. Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que la dette profite  certains, ceux  qui nous devons cet argent. Pour la majorit, ce sont des grosses entreprises financires franaises (banques, assurances, socits de crdit, etc. J'avais dj fait un post  ce sujet.) La dette rapporte beaucoup  ces institutions, et leur intrt n'est pas de la voir baisser. Je prend des raccourcis mais l'ide est l: si l'tat se dsangage des grands chantiers, personne n'aura intrt  s'y atteler.

Prenons l'exemple du TGV. La France est connue pour ce fameux TGV, il fait partie des ralisations techniques qui sont envies par les autres pays. Il faut bien savoir que les bnfices directs dgags par le TGV sont quasiment nuls, voire ngatifs (dficit). Aucune entreprise n'aurait ide de prendre en charge une infrastucture qui n'engendre aucun bnfice direct.
En revanche, les bnfices indirects du TGV sont absolument normes. Le TGV fait partie de ce que l'on appelle l'infrastructure du pays. Cette infrastructure qui permet, notamment, aux entreprises d'tre efficaces. Et la forte valeur de l'infrastructure de la France (dont les principaux pilliers, au regard d'une entreprise, sont les rseaux de transport, de communication, l'assurance maladie, l'ducation et la culture) constitue le principal attrait de la France pour les investisseurs trangers. En effet, lorsque, par exemple, Canon (entreprise japonnaise) installe un centre de recherche en France, il sait que si un employ est malade, a n'engendrera que peu de cot, qu'il n'aura pas  se proccuper des dplacements de ses employs, et que ces employs seront bien forms et cultivs.

Les entreprises ne peuvent pas s'occuper des infrastructures, surtout sur du long terme. Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas leur rle. Et la dette fais partie du long terme. Je ne pense pas que les dirigeants actuels de l'UMP puissent rduire la dette. Mais surtout, je ne pense pas qu'ils le souhaitent.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Oui, Chavez, le bon exemple du gars qui se met  dos une bonne partie du monde en nationalisant du jour au lendemain des industries... sans aucune contre-partie pour les botes qui ont investi. Alors, oui, les industries du ptrole ont du fric, mais a a un impact ngatif assez phnomnal tout de mme.

+1 pour le TGV. Je rappelle tout de mme que le TGV Est et Strasbourg Lyon va aboutir grce...  l'UMP. Eh oui, la rgion Alsace qui investit normment dans le TGV est gouverne par un UMP, et pour une fois que ce sont 2 projets qui gagnent en mme temps qui pourtant tait concurrent, il faut relativiser le fait que l'UMP soit  droite.

----------


## bidou

> +1 pour le TGV. Je rappelle tout de mme que le TGV Est et Strasbourg Lyon va aboutir grce...  l'UMP. Eh oui, la rgion Alsace qui investit normment dans le TGV est gouverne par un UMP, et pour une fois que ce sont 2 projets qui gagnent en mme temps qui pourtant tait concurrent, il faut relativiser le fait que l'UMP soit  droite.


Surtout que c'est la rgion Franche comt qui investit le plus  ::roll::  
Ah la la, c'est l'objectivit qu'il faut relativiser parfois  ::mouarf::

----------


## zooro

> Surtout que c'est la rgion Franche comt qui investit le plus  
> Ah la la, c'est l'objectivit qu'il faut relativiser parfois


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGV_Est...Le_financement



> C'est le premier projet TGV pour lequel les collectivits locales ont d participer au financement aux cts de l'tat et de l'Union europenne. La contribution a t fixe suite  un tour de table des collectivits, en fonction du gain de temps pour les usagers par rapport  l'le de France. L'Alsace devra payer ainsi presque 300 millions d'euros. Il est possible que ce mode de financement soit reconduit pour la deuxime phase.
> 
> Le financement du projet, dont le cot tait initialement valu  3,125 milliards d'euros (20,5 milliards de francs en 1997) est rparti de la manire suivante :
> 
>     * tat franais : 1 220 M
>     * Union europenne : 320 M
>     * *Grand-Duch de Luxembourg : 117 M*
>     * RFF (matre d'ouvrage) : 682 M
>     * SNCF : 49 M
> ...


Edit: En fait, il a cot dans les 5 milliards.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Et encore, on ne parle pas des 12 milliards que l'Alsace va devoir sortir pour la dernire tranche du TGV Est, donc la Franche-Comt a encore de quoi voir venir pour atteindre les chiffres de l'Alsace...
En mme temps, la traverse de la Franche-Comt par le TGV Rhin-Rhne est plus longue que celle de l'Alsace, non ?

----------


## bidou

du mme wiki http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGV_Rhin-Rh%C3%B4ne




> RFF : 642 
> Suisse : 66 
> Bourgogne : 131 
> Franche-Comt : 316 
> Alsace : 206 
> tat : 751 
> Union europenne : 200


Mais mme dans ton lien, la rgion lorraine dpense plus que la rgion alsace  ::mouarf:: 




> Et encore, on ne parle pas des 12 milliards que l'Alsace va devoir sortir pour la dernire tranche du TGV Est, donc la Franche-Comt a encore de quoi voir venir pour atteindre les chiffres de l'Alsace...
> En mme temps, la traverse de la Franche-Comt par le TGV Rhin-Rhne est plus longue que celle de l'Alsace, non ?


12 Milliards pour un projet qui en vaut moins de 5  :8O:  
C'est la gestion UMP surement  ::mrgreen:: 

Bref faut arrtez de dlirer avec votre UMP, ce sont l'ensemble des collectivits qui ont particip, UMP ou PS ca ne change rien...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

L'Alsace paie pour la LGV Est alors qu'elle ne l'a pas, je tiens  le prciser. La tranche qui part de la gare Lorraine  Strasbourg se fait sur une ligne normale, donc pas LGV... Et quand il faut payer pour cette dernire partie, les estimations sont  12 milliards car il y a encore plus d'ouvrages d'art  concevoir que pour le reste du trajet, vive l'Alsace Bossue.

En tout cas, pour moi 280 millions, c'est plus que 250 millions... pour une LGV qui s'arrte avat d'arriver en Alsace.

----------


## Erwy

> L'Alsace paie pour la LGV Est alors qu'elle ne l'a pas, je tiens  le prciser.


Tu veux dire qu'elle n'en profite pas ?
Que les trains en direction de Strabourg et du reste de l'Alsace sont volontairement ralentis pour arriver  la mme heure qu'avant ?  
C'est vrai qu'il y a de quoi hurler  l'injustice  :;):

----------


## zooro

> Mais mme dans ton lien, la rgion lorraine dpense plus que la rgion alsace


Tu as rat quelque chose, ou alors ton coprocesseur arithmtique dconne.
Si tu additionne les deux projets, tu arrives :


```

```

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Tu veux dire qu'elle n'en profite pas ?
> Que les trains en direction de Strabourg et du reste de l'Alsace sont volontairement ralentis pour arriver  la mme heure qu'avant ?  
> C'est vrai qu'il y a de quoi hurler  l'injustice


Oui, c'est plus court, mais la dernire partie, ce n'est pas Champagne-Ardennes qui aidera, c'est juste l'Alsace.

----------


## bidou

> Tu as rat quelque chose, ou alors ton coprocesseur arithmtique dconne.


Certes, mais dj tu additionnes des dpenses de la rgion collectivit locale et de la rgion au sens gnrique du terme ce qui dans le sens du troll politico conomique tent par Miles est diffrent. Par exemple je lis dans ton lien dans le total Alsace
Ville de Mulhouse : 7,01 M
Sauf si le maire de Mulhouse a chang pendant la nuit, je ne vois pas trop quel rapport il a avec l'UMP, donc je le maintiens, ce joli couplet sur le rapport TGV/UMP est une vaste fumisterie

----------


## bidou

> L'Alsace paie pour la LGV Est alors qu'elle ne l'a pas, je tiens  le prciser. La tranche qui part de la gare Lorraine  Strasbourg se fait sur une ligne normale, donc pas LGV... Et quand il faut payer pour cette dernire partie, les estimations sont  12 milliards car il y a encore plus d'ouvrages d'art  concevoir que pour le reste du trajet, vive l'Alsace Bossue.


J'ai un gros doute sur tes douze milliards, c'est quasiment le prix de la liaison lyon turin

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

J'ai aussi hallucin quand j'ai entendu le tarif, mais apparemment, c'est bien a... Ce n'est pas pour rien que les travaux n'ont pas commenc, rien que pour l'tude, il y en a pour des centaines de millions d'euros !

----------


## Erwy

> J'ai aussi hallucin quand j'ai entendu le tarif, mais apparemment, c'est bien a... Ce n'est pas pour rien que les travaux n'ont pas commenc, rien que pour l'tude, il y en a pour des centaines de millions d'euros !


Tu aurais un lien parce que je n'ai rien trouv sur ce sujet, mme sur des sites comme Alsace d'abord  ::roll::   qui ne serait pourtant pas les derniers  diffuser ce type d'info

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Pas de liens, j'avais lu a dans les journeaux  ::|: 
Et c'est connu tout de mme que pour la dernire tranche, les autres rgions ne veulent pas trop aider.

----------


## bidou

ca devait tre en francs  ::aie::  
La il parle de 1,5 Milliard 
http://www.region-alsace.eu/dn_tgv-t...e/tgv-est.html

----------


## Erwy

> ca devait tre en francs


Belge ?  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Belge ?


non CFA

 ::P:  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Luc Orient

> Et les moyens. ... bla bla bla ...


T'es toujours l (en France ..) ou tu postes d'un pays lointain ?

----------


## killkool2001

Ce sondage ne refletes pas la ralit...
dommage  :;):  mais jsuis fier d'tre membre de ce site ^^

----------


## FloMo

> Ce sondage ne refletes pas la ralit...
> dommage  mais jsuis fier d'tre membre de ce site ^^


Ce sondage reflte au contraire la ralit : je suis gentil, donc je dis que je vote Royal, mais en fait, je suis lucide et vote Sarkozy.  ::mouarf::

----------

